# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Ναυάγιο SEA DIAMOND

## Giorgos_D

Ατύχημα στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο SEA DIAMOND το απόγευμα περίπου στις 4.
Το πλοίο πήρε κλίση και εκκενώθηκε χωρίς τραυματισμούς. Και οι άσχετοι της τηλεόρασης άνοιξαν τα κουτάκια τους και άρχισαν να λένε τα δικά τους.... :Sad:

----------


## Petros

Το μονο που ακουσα ηταν οτι ο πλοιαρχος αργησε σκοπιμα να ειδοποιησει τις αρχες. Αλλα φυσικα απο τους ασχετους της τηλεορασης που λες (Προκοπης ο Μεγας).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με πλήρη επιτυχία ολοκληρώθηκε η αποβίβαση και των 1.170 επιβατών του κρουαζιερόπλοιου Sea Diamond, το οποίο νωρίς το απόγευμα προσέκρουσε σε "ξέρα", ενώ πραγματοποιούσε χειρισμούς κατάπλου στην Καλντέρα της Σαντορίνης.

    Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία "Louis Hellenic-Cruises" έστειλε στη Σαντορίνη για την παραλαβή των 1.170 επιβατών το ελληνικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο "Πέρλα" το οποίο αναμένεται να καταπλεύσει αργά το βράδυ. Μέχρι τότε οι επιβάτες θα φιλοξενηθούν με έξοδα της εταιρείας στα ξενοδοχεία του νησιού.

    Το Sea Diamond, ύψωσε την ελληνική σημαία το 2006, έχει χωρητικότητα 22.412 τόνους και μπορεί να μεταφέρει 1.250 επιβάτες σε 570 καμπίνες. Πραγματοποιούσε 7ήμερη κρουαζιέρα "Πειραιάς-Μύκονος-Κουσάντασι-Πάτμος-Ρόδος-Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη" με τερματισμό στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά όπου θα κατέπλεε αύριο το πρωί.

    Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες μαρτυρίες, στο πλοίο μετά την πρόσκρουση στην "ξέρα", που πιθανότατα να μην ήταν χαρτογραφημένη, δημιουργήθηκε ρήγμα στα ύφαλα με αποτέλεσμα να εισρεύσει νερό πάνω ακριβώς από τα καταστρώματα 2 και 3 όπου υπήρχαν καμπίνες επιβατών, οι οποίοι ανέβηκαν στο κατάστρωμα 4.

    Στην περιοχή έσπευσαν φρεγάτες και ελικόπτερα του πολεμικού ναυτικού καθώς και παραπλέοντα σκάφη.

    Η αρχική κλίση, σύμφωνα με το ΥΕΝ, ήταν 12 μοίρες δεξιά, με αποτέλεσμα ο πλοίαρχος να διατάξει την εγκατάλειψη του σκάφους που ολοκληρώθηκε με πλήρη επιτυχία, αφού κανένας από τους επιβάτες ή το πλήρωμα δεν τραυματίστηκε. 

    Η πλειονότητα των 1.170 επιβατών είναι Αμερικανοί και Γερμανοί πολίτες.

    Σε δηλώσεις του ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μ. Κεφαλογιάννης τόνισε ότι ο κρατικός μηχανισμός ανταποκρίθηκε άριστα σε όλα τα επίπεδα στο σημερινό περισταστικό και πως θα γίνουν έρευνες για να διαπιστωθούν τα ακριβή αίτια του ατύχηματος. Τις έρευνες θα συντονίσει ο αρχηγός του Λιμενικού Σώματος.
Πηγή:Α.Π.Ε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βυθίστηκε τελικά στις 700 το Sea Diamond στο σημείο που είχε μεταφερθεί.

----------


## Antzoulis

Βυθίστηκε στις 4 τα ξημερώματα, στο λιμάνι του Αθινιού, το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Sea Diamond. 

Το Λιμενικό τοποθέτησε πλωτά φράγματα γύρω από το πλοίο για να αποτραπεί τυχόν ρύπανση. 

Αναζητούνται τα ίχνη δύο Γάλλων επιβατών του κρουαζιερόπλοιου Sea Diamond που πήρε επικίνδυνη κλίση μετά από πρόσκρουση σε ξέρα και τελικώς βυθίστηκε τα ξημερώματα της Μ.Παρασκευής ανοικτά της Σαντορίνης. 
Πρόκειται για ένα 45χρονο Γαλλο και την κόρη του.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δελτίο Τύπου Υ.Ε.Ν. Μ. Παρασκευή, 06 Απριλίου 2007

Βυθίστηκε πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, στην περιοχή Αθηνιός Θήρας, όπου είχε προσαράξει, το Κ/Ζ «SEADIAMOND».

Στην περιοχή βύθισης του πλοίου, έχει παρατηρηθεί ρύπανση της θάλασσας από ελαφρά πετρελαιοειδή, σε ακτίνα 100 περίπου μέτρων, γύρω από το ναυάγιο και συγκεκριμένα έντονος ιριδισμός, κατά τόπους χρώματος καφέ.

Σημειώνεται ότι στο χώρο του ναυαγίου είχε ποντιστεί με μέριμνα της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής, από την 01:30 ώρα σήμερα, πλωτό φράγμα μήκους 510 μέτρων, το οποίο όμως παρασύρθηκε κατά τη βύθιση του πλοίου.

Με μέριμνα του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και της οικίας Λιμενικής Αρχής, πραγματοποιείται επιχείρηση καταπολέμησης της κηλίδας και προστασίας του θαλασσίου περιβάλλοντος, στην οποία συμμετέχουν αεροσκάφος του Λιμενικού Σώματος για εναέρια επιτήρηση της περιοχής, αντιρρυπαντικά σκάφη Λ.Σ. καθώς και αντιρρυπαντικά σκάφη ιδιωτικής εταιρείας. Η καταπολέμηση της κηλίδας γίνεται με τη μέθοδο της περισυλλογής από ειδικό εξοπλισμό που διαθέτουν τα αντιρρυπαντικά σκάφη του Λιμενικού καθώς και με χρήση απορροφητικών υλικών. 

Επίσης, στην περιοχή σπεύδουν ρυμουλκό και πλωτός γερανός ιδιωτικής εταιρείας με καταδυτικό εξοπλισμό για βαθιά κατάδυση, προκειμένου εξετασθεί δυνατότητα μετάγγισης των πετρελαιοειδών που παραμένουν στο πλοίο και γενικότερα για την εκτέλεση εργασιών ναυαγιαίρεσής.

Παράλληλα, συνεχίζονται οι έρευνες για τον εντοπισμό των δυο αγνοούμενων αλλοδαπών, ενός 45χρονου και της 16χρονης κόρης του, που κατά δήλωση οικείων τους επέβαιναν στο Κ/Ζ «SEADIAMOND», από δύτες της Μονάδας Υποβρυχίων Αποστολών του Λιμενικού Σώματος, Πλωτά Περιπολικά Λ.Σ. καθώς και χερσαίες δυνάμεις που ερευνούν τις ακτές.
Εξελίξεις θα γνωστοποιηθούν με νεώτερο δελτίο

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Λίγα Στοιχεία για το πλοίο:

Μήκος: 142,9 m
Πλάτος: 24,7 m
Βύθισμα: 5,75 m
Χωρητικότητα:
BRT: 21.484 πρίν τη μετασκευή του 1999, 22.412 μετά τη μετασκευή
NRT: 10.537
Dwt: 2.441
Μηχανές: W&auml;rtsil&auml;-Vasa 12V32 ντήζελ
Ισχύς: 17.652 kW (23.671.7 ίπποι)
IMO. 8406731

Πηγή:http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/birka_princess_1986.htm

----------


## comship

γνωριζει κανεις το όνομα του Πλοιάρχου?

----------


## οπτήρ

> Λίγα Στοιχεία για το πλοίο:
> 
> Μήκος: 142,9 m
> Πλάτος: 24,7 m
> Βύθισμα: 5,75 m
> Χωρητικότητα:
> BRT: 21.484 πρίν τη μετασκευή του 1999, 22.412 μετά τη μετασκευή
> NRT: 10.537
> Dwt: 2.441
> ...


Τα στοιχεία του Sea Diamond όπως τα παραθέτει η ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας εδώ . Η εταιρία ισχυρίζεται ότι έχει/είχε ελαφρά μεγαλύτερο βύθισμα (τέτοια ώρα τέτοια λόγια) από τον σουηδό. 

Extensively rebuilt in 1999. Gross tonnage: 22,412, Length: 142.95m, Breadth: 24.70m, Draught: 6.15m, Decks: 10, Cabins: 584, Passengers: 1500, All cabins are equipped with telephone, radio. 3 Restaurants, Bars, Show lounge, Nightclub, Shops, Indoor swimming pool and spa centre, Outdoor swimming pool. Sea Diamond is considered among the most environmentally friendly cruise ships, with 7 catalysers and an air pollution control system. 4 Elevators, Fully air-conditioned, Electric current 220v AC, Stabilizers, Telephone, Fax, Satellite Telephone, Doctor on board, Classification: Det Norske Veritas, Flag: Greece.

Κατόψεις των καταστρωμάτων υπάρχουν εδώ . Κάτοψη του επίμαχου καταστρώματος 2 (η αρίθμηση αυξάνει από κάτω προς τα πάνω), όπου η καμπίνα των γάλλων, υπάρχει εδώ . Ηταν κάτω από την ίσαλο. Ασχετο, αλλά στο αλήστου μνήμης (και λατρεμένο μου) Stella Solaris, δεκαετίες πριν, όχι μόνο *όλες* οι καμπίνες των επιβατών, αλλά ακόμα και *όλες* οι καμπίνες των πληρωμάτων ήσαν πάνω από την ίσαλο. Φυσικά, αυτό ήταν *πλοίο* και όχι πολυκατοικία : με λίγο μεγαλύτερο μήκος (166 μ.) φιλοξενούσε το 40% των επιβατών του Sea Diamond (600 έναντι 1500). Αλλοι καιροί, άλλα ήθη...

----------


## οπτήρ

> Τα στοιχεία του Sea Diamond όπως τα παραθέτει η ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας εδώ . Η εταιρία ισχυρίζεται ότι έχει/είχε ελαφρά μεγαλύτερο βύθισμα (τέτοια ώρα τέτοια λόγια) από τον σουηδό. 
> 
> Extensively rebuilt in 1999. Gross tonnage: 22,412, Length: 142.95m, Breadth: 24.70m, Draught: 6.15m, Decks: 10, Cabins: 584, Passengers: 1500, All cabins are equipped with telephone, radio. 3 Restaurants, Bars, Show lounge, Nightclub, Shops, Indoor swimming pool and spa centre, Outdoor swimming pool. Sea Diamond is considered among the most environmentally friendly cruise ships, with 7 catalysers and an air pollution control system. 4 Elevators, Fully air-conditioned, Electric current 220v AC, Stabilizers, Telephone, Fax, Satellite Telephone, Doctor on board, Classification: Det Norske Veritas, Flag: Greece.
> 
> Κατόψεις των καταστρωμάτων υπάρχουν εδώ . Κάτοψη του επίμαχου καταστρώματος 2 (η αρίθμηση αυξάνει από κάτω προς τα πάνω), όπου η καμπίνα των γάλλων, υπάρχει εδώ . Ηταν κάτω από την ίσαλο. Ασχετο, αλλά στο αλήστου μνήμης (και λατρεμένο μου) Stella Solaris, δεκαετίες πριν, όχι μόνο *όλες* οι καμπίνες των επιβατών, αλλά ακόμα και *όλες* οι καμπίνες των πληρωμάτων ήσαν πάνω από την ίσαλο. Φυσικά, αυτό ήταν *πλοίο* και όχι πολυκατοικία : με λίγο μεγαλύτερο μήκος (166 μ.) φιλοξενούσε το 40% των επιβατών του Sea Diamond (600 έναντι 1500). Αλλοι καιροί, άλλα ήθη...


 Εδώ υπάρχει μια τετρασέλιδη μπροσούρα του Sea Diamond σε μορφή pdf, με όλα τα παραπάνω στοιχεία (μεγέθη πλοίου και σκαριφήματα καταστρωμάτων) και επιπλέον φωτογραφίες των χώρων του και μια υπέροχη κάτοψή του από αεροφωτογραφία. Οπως έλεγε και ένα παλιό δημοσιογραφικό στερεότυπο, "το θύμα σε παλιές ευτυχισμένες στιγμές"  :Sad:

----------


## efouskayak

Επειδή ήμουν εκτός ενημέρωσης όλες αυτές τις ημέρες, τελικά οι 2 αγνοούμενοι είναι ακόμα αγνοούμενοι ? ή υπήρξε κάποιο νεώτερο  :Confused:

----------


## lifesea

παραμενουν 2 αγνοουμενοι ...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Κατόψεις των καταστρωμάτων υπάρχουν εδώ . Κάτοψη του επίμαχου καταστρώματος 2 (η αρίθμηση αυξάνει από κάτω προς τα πάνω), όπου η καμπίνα των γάλλων, υπάρχει εδώ . Ηταν κάτω από την ίσαλο. Ασχετο, αλλά στο αλήστου μνήμης (και λατρεμένο μου) Stella Solaris, δεκαετίες πριν, όχι μόνο *όλες* οι καμπίνες των επιβατών, αλλά ακόμα και *όλες* οι καμπίνες των πληρωμάτων ήσαν πάνω από την ίσαλο. Φυσικά, αυτό ήταν *πλοίο* και όχι πολυκατοικία : με λίγο μεγαλύτερο μήκος (166 μ.) φιλοξενούσε το 40% των επιβατών του Sea Diamond (600 έναντι 1500). Αλλοι καιροί, άλλα ήθη...


Πολύ καλά τα στοιχεία που βρήκες. Μόνο που από ό,τι φαίνεται οι καμπίνες ήταν κάτω από το *κύριο κατάστρωμα* και όχι κάτω από την *ίσαλο*. Ίσαλος γραμμή είναι η γραμμή που ορίζεται από το σημείο του πλοίου που συναντά το επίπεδο της θάλασσας.

----------


## οπτήρ

> Πολύ καλά τα στοιχεία που βρήκες. Μόνο που από ό,τι φαίνεται οι καμπίνες ήταν κάτω από το *κύριο κατάστρωμα* και όχι κάτω από την *ίσαλο*. Ίσαλος γραμμή είναι η γραμμή που ορίζεται από το σημείο του πλοίου που συναντά το επίπεδο της θάλασσας.


...και χωρίζει τα ύφαλα από τα έξαλα. Δεν επιμένω, αν και από κάπου έγκυρα θα το διάβασα ή θα το άκουσα για να το παραθέσω. Βέβαια, στόμα με στόμα, μαρκούτσι με μαρκούτσι, η φήμη ή η εικασία γίνεται ασφαλής διασταυρωμένη πληροφορία -η γνωστή περίπτωση που, μέχρι  να φτάσει η αναφορά ιεραρχικά από τον σκοπό στον μέραρχο, ο ένας πεζός τυφεκιοφόρος του εχθρού έχει γίνει ένα πάνοπλο τάγμα που υποστηρίζει την προέλαση μιας ίλης τεθωρακισμένων  :Surprised: .

Αναδιατυπώνοντας, ίσως η αρχική πληροφορία είναι ότι κατά τη μετασκευή ένα κατάστρωμα του πλοίου *κάτω* από το κύριο κατάστρωμα αλλά *πάνω* από την ίσαλο (προφανώς το επίμαχο 2) που ήταν στεγανό μετατράπηκε σε καμπίνες, και ακολουθώντας την τεθλασμένη μέσω διαφόρων πομπών και δεκτών, κατέληξε στη διατύπωση που μετέφερα, που δένει και με την, κατά ισχυρισμούς, ακαριαία κατάκλυση της καμπίνας. 

Αλλο ερώτημα αναφύεται : Κάτω από το κατάστρωμα 2, τουλάχιστον κάτω από την έκταση που κάλυπταν οι καμπίνες και που πριν ήταν στεγανά, _υπήρχαν_ στεγανά;

----------


## efouskayak

> παραμενουν 2 αγνοουμενοι ...


Θλιβερό....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ...και χωρίζει τα ύφαλα από τα έξαλα. Δεν επιμένω, αν και από κάπου έγκυρα θα το διάβασα ή θα το άκουσα για να το παραθέσω. Βέβαια, στόμα με στόμα, μαρκούτσι με μαρκούτσι, η φήμη ή η εικασία γίνεται ασφαλής διασταυρωμένη πληροφορία -η γνωστή περίπτωση που, μέχρι να φτάσει η αναφορά ιεραρχικά από τον σκοπό στον μέραρχο, ο ένας πεζός τυφεκιοφόρος του εχθρού έχει γίνει ένα πάνοπλο τάγμα που υποστηρίζει την προέλαση μιας ίλης τεθωρακισμένων .
> 
> Αναδιατυπώνοντας, ίσως η αρχική πληροφορία είναι ότι κατά τη μετασκευή ένα κατάστρωμα του πλοίου *κάτω* από το κύριο κατάστρωμα αλλά *πάνω* από την ίσαλο (προφανώς το επίμαχο 2) που ήταν στεγανό μετατράπηκε σε καμπίνες, και ακολουθώντας την τεθλασμένη μέσω διαφόρων πομπών και δεκτών, κατέληξε στη διατύπωση που μετέφερα, που δένει και με την, κατά ισχυρισμούς, ακαριαία κατάκλυση της καμπίνας. 
> 
> Αλλο ερώτημα αναφύεται : Κάτω από το κατάστρωμα 2, τουλάχιστον κάτω από την έκταση που κάλυπταν οι καμπίνες και που πριν ήταν στεγανά, _υπήρχαν_ στεγανά;


Δεν χρειάζεται να απολογείσαι εδώ κι "εμπειρογνώμονες" το αναφέρουν στα κανάλια χωρίς να κάνουν τον κόπο να μπουν στη σελίδα της εταιρείας και να δούν το πλάνο του πλοίου (όπως έκανες εσύ κι ας μην "το παιζεις" εμπειρογνώμωνας - μαϊντανός). Εκέι θα έβλεπαν ότι στο κατάστρωμα 2 έχει εξωτερικές καμπίνες με παράθυρο (το οποίο έσπασαν από ότι ακούστηκε και οι δύτες του λιμενικού όταν το πλοίο είχε πάρει ήδη μεγάλη κλίση), το παράθυρο αν ήταν κάτω από την ίσαλο τι θα έβλεπε, τα ...ψάρια;;;;

Κι ερώτημα Νο 2 τι δουλειά είχαν 400 t μαζούτ σε ένα πλοίο με μηχανές ντήζελ;;;;  :Surprised:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο https://exchange.dnv.com/exchange/ma...vesselid=14467 τα στοιχεία του πλοίου από τον νηογνώμονα DNV (Det Norske Veritas).

----------


## adam

kati den paei kala se olo to stori

----------


## Chief

> kati den paei kala se olo to stori


*Συμφωνώ, απολύτως, μαζί σου.*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επειδή αυτές τις μέρες λέει καθένας το μακρύ και το κοντό του μετέφρασα ένα απόσπασμα από τον Πλοηγό του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου του 1968 για την περιοχή του ναυαγίου. Αν και έχουν αλλάξει αρκετά στα 40 χρόνια που πέρασαν (τι να κάνω αυτόν έχω :Sad: ) πιστευώ ότι είναι χρήσιμο για να καταλάβουμε τις συνθήκες του ναυαγίου.

*"Δυτική πλευρά Νήσου Θήρας.-Ναύδετα-* Η Ακρα Ακρωτήρι καταλήγει σε ένα βραχώδη ύφαλο που εκτείνεται περίπου ένα στάδιο από την ακτή, και μεταξύ του και ενός ανώνυμου σημείου περίπου 8 στάδια Βοριο-ανατολικά βάθη 36 ποδιών (11 m 0), ή λιγότερο, εκτείνεται μέχρι ένα τέταρτο του μιλίου από την ακτή· για περίπου 1&#190; τα μίλια ανατολικά του ανώνυμου σημείου, βράχοι, κάποιοι επάνω από την επιφάνεια, και τα βάθη λιγότερο από 18 ποδιών (5m5), επεκτείνονται μέχρι 2½ στάδια από την ακτή. Η στεριά αμέσως μετά από τους απότομους γκρεμούς της ¶κρας Ακρωτήρι έχει ύψος 373 (113 m 7) και ανέρχεται σε έναν λόφο,με ύψος 600 πόδια (182m9) , περίπου 1&#190; μίλια ανατολικά. 
Η ακτή γύρω από τη δυτική πλευρά της Νήσου Θήρας διαμορφώνει την άκρη του κρατήρα, τα σκούρα βραχώδη στρώματα του, να σχηματίζουν ένα πρανές με κλίση 45° και το ύψος να ποικίλει από περίπου 500 έως 1.000 πόδια (152m4 έως 304m), έχουν μία μελαγχολική, όμως γραφική, εμφάνιση. 
Όρμος Αθηνιού, περίπου 4 μίλια ανατολικά- βοριο-ανατολικά από την ¶κρας Ακρωτήρι, είναι η το σημείο αποβίβασης για το Μεγάλο Χωρίο και τον Πύργο· στο βόριο δυτικό άκρο του κόλπου είναι μια μικρή προβλήτα στην οποία μικρά σκάφη μπορούν να ασφαλίσουν. 
Η ¶κρα Αλονίκη βρίσκεται περίπου ένα μίλι βόρεια του δυτικού σημείου εισόδου στον Όρμο Αθηνιού, και για ένα στάδιο βοριοδυτικά της ένα βραχώδες στρώμα με βάθος πάνω από αυτό 9 ποδιών (2m 7). 
Οι βράχοι και τα βάθη των 18 ποδιών (5m5) επεκτείνονται περίπου για ένα στάδιο από την ακτή και σε μία απόσταση ενός τετάρτου του μιλίου από την ¶κρα Αλονίκη.
Περίπου μισό μίλι από την ¶κρα Αλονίκη είναι κάποιες μεγάλες και ευδιάκριτες εγκαταστάσεις για τη φόρτωση και την εξαγωγή της πουζολάνας (pozzuolana), ηφαιστειακής τέφρας που χρησιμοποιείται στην κατασκευή του τσιμέντου. 
Υπάρχει ένα λιμάνι για βάρκες που προστατεύεται από έναν μόλο στη Σκάλα Θήρα ή Φυρά, κάτω από την πόλη της Θήρας (36° 25' Ν., 25° 27' Ε.), χτισμένη σε έναμικρό φυσικό επίπεδο αρκετά μεγάλο για να χωρέσουν μερικά σπίτια· στην πλευρά προς τη στεριά είναι ένας απότομος γκρεμός, στον οποίο έχει χαραχτεί μια διάβαση με πολλές στροφές προς την πόλη στην κορυφή. Τα εμπορικά σκάφη ασφαλίζουν εδώ με αλυσίδες στις δέστρες που έχουν λαξευτεί στο γκρεμό· υπάρχουν δύο ναύδετα κοντά στο λιμάνι. Υπάρχει επίσης μια θέση αποβίβασης στη Μαρμαρινή, και ένα κόκκινο ναύδετο, κατάλληλο για μικρά σκάφη, βρίσκεται στα ανοιχτά της Επανωμεριάς, περίπου 3 στάδια ανατολικά-Βοριο-ανατολικά της Νησίδας Αγίου Νικολάου.
*Αγκυροβόλια*-Όταν ο καιρός είναι καλός, αγκυροβόλιο μπορεί να επιτεχθεί στον πάγκο Νοτιο δυτικά της Σκάλας Θήρας· το 1946, το πλοίο H.M.S. Pelican βρήκε ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο στις 20 οργιές (fathoms) (36m6), με μια άσπρη καπνοδόχο στη Θήρα σε διόπτευση 063° σε απόσταση τρία τέταρτα του μιλίου. 
Μικρά σκάφη με γνώση της περιοχής δένουν μερικές φορές στον Όρμο Μπάλου, περίπου 2 μίλια ανατολικά από την ¶κρα Ακρωτήρι ... Χάρτες 2682, 2836a, 180, 2158b,449 "
Μονάδες :
1 Ναυτικό Μίλι: 1.852 m
1 στάδιο (cable): 1/10 του ναυτικού μιλίου, 185,2 m
1 οργιά (fathom): 1,8288m ~ 1,83m
1 πόδι: 0,3048m

----------


## adam

Από ότι άκουσα το βράδυ σε κάποια εκπομπή της τν ότι αν δεν το βύθιζαν θα έχαναν 40εκ δολ με 50εκ δολ κ αλλά πολλά ισχύει αυτό ????

----------


## Petros

http://www.louiscruises.com/sea_diamond/deck_plans.html

http://www.dolphin-hellas.gr/Cruises...nd.htm#general

----------


## N GIANNIS

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα,

Πολύ θα ήθελα να ακούσω ή να διαβάσω σχόλιο το οποίο να δικαιολογεί εν μέρη αυτό το ναυάγιο.
Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι ευθύνεται ο πλοίαρχος.
Έχω πολλά ερωτήματα για το γεγονός.
Στην τηλεόραση βέβαια αυτά που έχω δει και ακούσει είναι άσχετα από άσχετους!

----------


## adam

Αγαπητέ συνάδελφε για μένα δικαιολογία δεν υπάρχει . μπορείς εσύ να μας πεις καμία σοβαρή δικαιολογία ?? γιατί στην τν δεν λένε όλα άσχετα λένε κ πολλές αλήθειες νομίζω

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είμαι ειδικός και δεν θέλω να "το παίξω" παντογνώστης. Καλό θα ήταν οι πλοίαρχοι του forum να μας πουν τη γνώμη τους (ας πούμε πως θα αντιδρούσαν αυτοί σε μια παρόμοια κατάσταση, αν και καταλαβαίνω ότι "όποιος είναι έξω από το χορό, πολλά τραγούδια ξέρει" και είναι σε δύσκολη θέση κάποιος όταν κάνει κριτική σε ένα συνάδελφό του). Και να μας λύσουν κάποιες απορίες (όσο μπορούν)

Έβαλα το απόσπασμα από τον πλοηγό (ζητώ συγνώμη αν υπάρχουν λάθη στη μετάφραση) για να δούμε ότι η περιοχή έχει πολύ μεγάλα βάθη και τα αβαθή είναι στη χειρότερη περίπτωση 2,5 στάδια (463,25m) από την ακτή και στο υπόλοιπο τα βάθη είναι πάνω από 36 m (με την επιφύλαξη βέβαια ότι ο πλοηγός είναι παλιός και ο βυθός στη Σαντορίνη αλλάζει και μέρα με τη μέρα λόγω του ηφαιστείου). Τι δουλειά είχε ένα τόσο μεγάλο σκάφος τόσο κοντά στην ακτή; 

Λόγω του φαινομένου Bernoulli όταν ένα σκάφος (ειδικότερα όταν είναι μεγάλο) κινείται κοντά στην ακτή δέχεται μια δύναμη προς την ακτή και μια ροπή που στρέφει την πρύμη προς την ακτή (είναι κάτι ανάλογο του squat, και είναι σημαντική παράμετρος στα λιμενικά έργα), η δύναμη και η ροπή είναι ανάλογες με την ταχύτητα του πλοίου. Αυτό το φαινόμενο σε συνδυασμό με την πίεση του ανέμου στη μεγάλη επιφάνεια των εξάλων θα μπορούσε να εξηγήσει αυτό που φέρεται να είπε ο πλοίαρχος "δεν με άκουσε το καράβι".

Είναι δυνατό να κατακλύζονται τόσο γρήγορα χώροι επιβατών; Δεν κλείνουν τα στεγανά, δεν δουλεύουν αντλίες με τις εφεδρικές γεννήτριες ώστε να επιβραδύνουν την κατάκλυση; (Εδώ θέλουμε κι ένα μηχανικό)

Γιατί δεν γέμισαν τις βάρκες και τα βαρελάκια (που άνοιξαν μόνα τους όταν το πλοίο βούλιαξε) και να τις κατεβάσουν γεμάτες στο νερό και το η παντόφλα και οι λάντζες απλώς να χρειαζόταν για επιτάχυνση της εκκένωσης;

Οι επιλογές για την τύχη του πλοίου (να προσαράξει μόνο η πλώρη και όχι όλη η γάστρα) μήπως είχε σχέσει με την πρόθεση της εταιρείας να διεκδικήσει Total Loss; (Εδώ μάλλον θέλουμε κι ασφαλιστή,) πάντως έχω ακούσει παρόμοιες ιστορίες ας πούμε πλοίο που "κάθησε" και μετά πήρε φωτιά!

----------


## Petros

Πιστευω πως η ασφαλιστικες εταιρειες δεν πληρωνουν καθολου ευκολα σε περιπτωσεις που υπαρχουν μεγαλες παραλειψεις απο την εταιρεια, ειτε πριν το ατυχημα, ειτε οταν υπαρχουν μεγαλα λαθη μετα το ατυχημα στην περιοδο της 'διαχειρισης της κρισης'. Φυσικα δεν πληρωνουν σε καμια περιπτωση αν αποδειχτει δολος απο πλευρας της εταιρειας.

Σε περιπτωση μηχανικης βλαβης (ή βοηθηματων / μηχανηματων ναυσιπλοιας κτλ) τιθενται θεματα συντηρησης εξοπλισμου κτλ απο τα οποια αν προκυψουν μεγαλες παραληψεις της εταιρειας, η ασφαλιστικη πιθανον να δικαιουται να μη καλυψει την απωλεια.(??? περιμενω τον αντιλογο).

Σε περιπτωση αμελειας του πληρωματος υπαρχουν ζητηματα εκπαιδευσης, καταλληλοτητας κτλ τα οποια μπορει να εχουν παρομοιες συνεπειες μη καλυψης (???).

Τα ιδια ισχυουν και για τη διαχειριση της ολης κρισης που κατεληξε σε Total Loss.

Οσο για την αστικη ευθυνη (αγωγες απο επιβατες, αγωγες σχετικες με τη ρυπανση κτλ) η οποια καλυπτεται απο τα P & I Clubs και προβλεπεται να ειναι τεραστια οικονομικα, δεν ξερω αν θα ειναι το ιδιο αυστηρα τα πραγματα, αλλα σιγουρα δεν θα ειναι ευκολα.

Ολα τα παραπανω γιατι πιστευω οτι η εταιρεια δε θα ρισκαρε το να βουλιαξει το πλοιο με δολο. Η αντιθετη αποψη παντα ευπροσδεκτη και εποικοδομητικη.

----------


## adam

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι έμαθα από πρώτο χέρι ότι το πλοίο είναι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση κ ότι ο πλοίαρχος πήγαινε με πολύ περισσότερα μιλιά της λαμαρίνες της έχει κάνει σαν μπάλα άμα της δείτε θα καταλάβετε κ έμαθα κ αλλά πράγματα από το ναυάγιο αλλά δεν μπορώ να τα πω καταλαβαίνεται ???δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες το καράβι το κάτσανε επίτηδες κ κανένα ναυάγιο δεν γίνεται με δόλο γιατί ΕΥΡΩ δεν πέφτει από ασφάλεια

----------


## Eleni

το κατσανε επιτηδες αλλα κανένα ναυάγιο δεν γίνεται με δόλο γιατι ευρω δεν πεφτει απ την ασφαλεια... τοτε γιατι το κατσανε?




> Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι έμαθα από πρώτο χέρι ότι το πλοίο είναι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση κ ότι ο πλοίαρχος πήγαινε με πολύ περισσότερα μιλιά της λαμαρίνες της έχει κάνει σαν μπάλα άμα της δείτε θα καταλάβετε κ έμαθα κ αλλά πράγματα από το ναυάγιο αλλά δεν μπορώ να τα πω καταλαβαίνεται ???δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες το καράβι το κάτσανε επίτηδες κ κανένα ναυάγιο δεν γίνεται με δόλο γιατί ΕΥΡΩ δεν πέφτει από ασφάλεια

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οι λαμαρίνες μπορεί να έγιναν "μπάλα" και κατά την κίνηση στο βυθό.
Μια ακόμα απορία, από ότι ακούγεται στα κανάλια οι αγνούμενοι Γάλλοι ήταν στην καμπίνα 2024, σύμφωνα με τασχέδια των καταστρωμάτων η καμπίνα αυτή είναι στην αριστερή μεριά ενώ το ρήγμα έγινε δεξιά και όπως είδαμε στις τηλοεράσεις η κλίση ήταν προς τα αριστερα. Δεν θα έπρεπε να είχε ξενερίσει, (στην αρχή τουλάχιστον πριν αρχίσει να βουλιάει η πλώρη); 

Πιστεύω ότι οι άνθρωποι εγκλωβίστηκαν σε κάποιο κλιμακοστάσιο ή διάδρομο. Αλλά πως τότε δεν τους είδε κανείς

----------


## Chief

*Η καμπίνα ήταν η Νο.2204 - δεύτερη από δεξιά και η κλίση του βαποριού δεξιά. Οι λαμαρίνες έγιναν "μπάλα" γιατί το βαπόρι έπεσε με ΄"δρόμο" στα βράχια.*

*Μια και ενδιαφέρει το forum η άποψη και άλλων πλ/χων, σας επισημαίνω ότι: όταν προσεγγίζουμε λιμάνι και σε απόσταση - ανάλογη των χαρακτηριστικών του πλοίου μας - κάνουμε "κράτει" έτσι που να μειωθεί η ταχύτητά μας σε ασφαλή για τούς επόμενους χειρισμούς.*

*Οι δυνάμεις "squat" και "ground effect" είναι - ενώ και εφόσων έχεις μειωμένη ταχύτητα - αμεληταίες.*

*Ο αέρας και τα ρεύματα στο σημείο ήταν σχεδόν μηδενικά.*

*Το πρώτο πράγμα που συγουρεύεις κατά τη προσγυάλωση είναι το:*

*ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ.*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κατάλαβα πάλι χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο από τα κανάλια, σαν το μαζουτ στις δεξαμενές του πλοίου!

----------


## adam

Πλακα θα κανείς τώρα ??? από όλοι την υποθέσει υπολογίζεται ο θα βγάλει 20εκ EYRO !!! δηλ τι να πάει να πει ότι το έκανα επίτηδες τι πάρει μετά ???

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> *Η καμπίνα ήταν η Νο.2204 - δεύτερη από δεξιά και η κλίση του βαποριού δεξιά. Οι λαμαρίνες έγιναν "μπάλα" γιατί το βαπόρι έπεσε με ΄"δρόμο" στα βράχια.*
> 
> *Μια και ενδιαφέρει το forum η άποψη και άλλων πλ/χων, σας επισημαίνω ότι: όταν προσεγγίζουμε λιμάνι και σε απόσταση - ανάλογη των χαρακτηριστικών του πλοίου μας - κάνουμε "κράτει" έτσι που να μειωθεί η ταχύτητά μας σε ασφαλή για τούς επόμενους χειρισμούς.*
> 
> *Οι δυνάμεις "squat" και "ground effect" είναι - ενώ και εφόσων έχεις μειωμένη ταχύτητα - αμεληταίες.*
> 
> *Ο αέρας και τα ρεύματα στο σημείο ήταν σχεδόν μηδενικά.*
> 
> *Το πρώτο πράγμα που συγουρεύεις κατά τη προσγυάλωση είναι το:*
> ...


Πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες!

----------


## Eleni

Πολύ προφανές μου φαίνεται εμένα για να το κάνει αυτό, βλακεία δηλαδή. Δεν το παίζω ρομαντική τάχαμ πως ένας πλοίαρχος δεν θα έκανε κάτι τέτοιο για να πάρει λεφτά... απλά υπερβολικά ριψοκίνδυνο. Καταρχήν τα δικαστήρια δεν μασάνε κουτόχορτο, κατα δεύτερον είναι λογικό να γίνει τεράστιος ντόρος επι του θέματος και θα βρεθούν όχι 1 και 2 αλλά πολλοί που θα υποθέσουν κάτι τέτοιο, ακόμα και οι πανάσχετοι... παράδειγμα εγώ αυτό ήταν το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα. Και τι; όλοι στο κόλπο είναι; μπορεί ενα βαπόρι μόνος του ο καπετάνιος να το ρίξει στη ξερα; Εννοώ επίτηδες. Οι άλλοι απο που ήρθαν; Δεν καταλαβαίνουν υποπτες κινήσεις; ¶σε που μετά θα πρέπει να βρει τρόπο να ξεπλύνει το χρήμα και τι είναι... ο ληστής της Καλαμάτας που έκρυψε τα λεφτά στα κιούπια; Όλα τα βλέμματα θα είναι πάνω του για χρόνια μετά. Εκτός αν ήταν θέμα ζωής και θανάτου να βρει πολλά χρήματα ή αν απειλείται ή αν τα χε παίξει στο καζίνο και τα χρωστούσε και άλλα τέτοια κινηματογραφικά σενάρια που δεν αρμόζουν συνήθως σε καπταιν... ξέρω γω... τι να πω... λεω και γω τώρα   :Smile:

----------


## adam

Θα συμφωνούσα σε αυτά που λες αλλά αν δεις την πορεία του κ λοιζου έχει δόση πολλά δικαιώματα κ  αμφιβάλλω πολύ κ δες ότι ήταν το μόνο καράβι του που κατά τη γνώμη μου μπορούσε να γίνει γιατί τα υπόλοιπα είναι 30 χρόνων σκέψου να ήταν ένα από αυτά τη θα γινότανε !!!

----------


## Eleni

Φαντάζομαι όμως πως πρέπει να είναι σύμφωνοι και ο πλοίαρχος και οι αξιωματικοί του κ. Λοΐζου... εκτός αν ήταν αυτός στη γέφυρα!
 :Smile:

----------


## Paralia

Το να γράφονται ατεκμηρίωτα και αστεία πράγματα από μέλη του forum που εμφανίστηκαν τώρα για πρώτη φορά, είναι απλά γραφικό και δείγμα των καιρών μας, το να τα δέχονται αυτά τα σχόλια οι υπεύθυνοι του forum είναι από ανεύθυνο έως επικίνδυνο…
Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο χάνει ολόκληρη την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο και η φήμη της εταιρίας πλήττεται σε τεράστιο βαθμό. Οι ασφάλειες αποζημιώνουν την αξία του πλοίου και όχι τα διαφυγόντα έσοδα. Αν ήθελε κάποιος χρήματα, θα μπορούσε απλά να πουλήσει το πλοίο και όχι να το βουλιάξει…
Δείξτε λίγο σεβασμό και κρατήστε τα σενάρια συνομωσίας για τα κανάλια και για τα καφενεία.

----------


## Eleni

είμαστε χαλαροί...
ούτε δικαστήριο, ούτε κανάλια είμαστε...
ένα forum...

η κριτική και η "τιμωρία" δεν έχουν αποτέλεσμα...

η άποψή σου πάντως (η απάντησή σου στον "κακό" σχολιασμό) είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα...




> Το να γράφονται ατεκμηρίωτα και αστεία πράγματα από μέλη του forum που εμφανίστηκαν τώρα για πρώτη φορά, είναι απλά γραφικό και δείγμα των καιρών μας, το να τα δέχονται αυτά τα σχόλια οι υπεύθυνοι του forum είναι από ανεύθυνο έως επικίνδυνο…
> Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο χάνει ολόκληρη την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο και η φήμη της εταιρίας πλήττεται σε τεράστιο βαθμό. Οι ασφάλειες αποζημιώνουν την αξία του πλοίου και όχι τα διαφυγόντα έσοδα. Αν ήθελε κάποιος χρήματα, θα μπορούσε απλά να πουλήσει το πλοίο και όχι να το βουλιάξει…
> Δείξτε λίγο σεβασμό και κρατήστε τα σενάρια συνομωσίας για τα κανάλια και για τα καφενεία.

----------


## Paralia

> η άποψή σου πάντως (η απάντησή σου στον "κακό" σχολιασμό) είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα...


¶λλο σχολιασμός, άλλο συμπεράσματα βασισμένα σε στοιχεία και άλλο ασυνάρτητα, ατεκμηρίωτα και συκοφαντικά σχόλια.
¶λλο κακός σχολιασμός και άλλο κακόβουλος σχολιασμός. Έχει τεράστια διαφορά.

----------


## adam

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας αλλά θα ήθελα να μου  απάντησης paralia αφού με δίκασες πρώτα μόνο οι εταιρία αυτοί σε ενδιαφέρει ?? ότι αυτό που έγινε πάει να τελειώσει η σεζόν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει?? μόνο οι εταιρία αυτή είναι στον Πειραιά ?? ο τουρισμός είναι μόνο για σένα Louis cruises .για της άλλες εταίρες  αδιαφορούμε για τον τουρισμό εκτός κρουαζιέρας στα ελληνικά νησιά αδιαφορουμε ??

----------


## Paralia

Πραγματικά εξακολουθείς να γράφεις ασυνάρτητα και δεν μπορώ να σε παρακολουθήσω. Έγινε ένα τραγικό ατύχημα που θα στοιχήσει σε πάρα πολλούς. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο και δεν διαφωνεί κανένας.
Εσύ όμως ισχυρίζεσαι, χωρίς κανένα στοιχείο και χωρίς να μπορείς να παρουσιάσεις ούτε ένα λογικό κίνητρο, πως η εταιρία έριξε το πλοίο στα βράχια επίτηδες. Και όλα αυτά όταν μέχρι χθες, οι πληροφορίες σου προερχόντουσαν από αυτά που έλεγαν τα κανάλια… Ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο.

----------


## delta pi

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανασύρουν το πλοίο ή θα μείνει στα νερά της Σαντορίνης στην αιωνιότητα?
Τώρα θα λέμε ότι και η Σαντορίνη έχει ένα ναυάγιο, ποιος θα είναι ο επόμενος.
Κρίμα πάντως και για τους αγνοούμενος αλλά και σαν καραβολάτρης δε μπορώ να μην εκφράσω τη 'βαθύτατη' λύπη μου για την απώλεια ενός τέτοιου πλοίου και μάλιστα χωρίς να έχει συμπληρώσει ένα χρόνο καν ταξιδιών στα ελληνικά νερά αλλά κυριώς γιατί είχε ένα άδοξο τέλος ενώ θα μπορούσε να προσαράξει κάπου εκεί κοντά.

----------


## Eleni

Με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα...
αλλά φαίνεται σαν να τσακώνεστε; Εγινε προσωπικό;
Η ένταση με αναστατώνει και χάνω το νόημα...



> Ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο.

----------


## adam

Έστω ότι τα ακούω από την τν τι έχουνε πει ψέματα για πεσμού ???  ότι χαθήκανε κάποια εκ εύρο από την Roc (ποταμιανος) κλέη πολύς κόσμος για λεφτά του που έχασε άδικα ??? για την GOLDEN STAR CRUISES σταμάτησε πέρυσι άδικα ?? αν τα γνωρίζεις όλα αυτά που σου λέω την έπαθα κ στις δυο περιπτώσεις κ μου λες για το κύρος της εταιρίας ?? ότι το καράβι μπορούσε να σωθεί δεν το άκουσες εσύ ?? τόση ειδικοί το είπανε όχι εγώ βεβαια

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουν (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα) πνιγεί δύο άνθρωποι! Το θέμα χρειάζεται σεβασμό και δεν προσφέρεται για προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις.

Είμαστε σε ένα forum καθένας λέει την άποψή του με σκοπό να κριθεί μέσα από τη συζήτηση και να βγούν συμπεράσματα αν γίνεται, δεν είμαστε δικαστήριο ούτε επιτροπή διερεύνησης.

Καθένας γράφει τις πληροφορίες που έχει και πιστέυειότι ενδιαφέρουν και τους υπόλοιπους και οι άλλοι μπορούν να σχολιάσουν τις πληροφορίες αυτές ή να τις συμπληρώσουν με δικά τους στοιχεία ή και να επιχειριματολογήσουν αν τις θεωρούν λανθασμένες ώστε να μπορούμε να βρούμε την αλήθεια (όσο γίνεται). Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις, για παράδειγμα εγώ εκτίμησα ότι υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να προσγιαλώθηκε μόνο η πλώρη με τη λογική "αφού έγινε το κακό, ας το αφήσουμε να βουλιάξει για να πάρουμε το Total Loss" (βασισμένος και σε ιστορίες που έχω ακούσει σχετικά), ο petros και ο chief έδειξαν ο πρώτος ότι μπορεί και να μην πάρει την αποζημίωση η εταιρεία αν υπάρχει κακός χειρισμός (βέβαια αν θέλουμε να το τραβήξουμε μπορούμε να πούμε ότι αυτό εξηγεί και την σπουδή της εταιρείας να δηλώσει ότι δεν ήταν επιλογή στελέχους της το συγκεκριμένο σημείο) και ο δέυτερος ότι στην προσγιάλωση γίνεται μέριμνα ώστε να είναι ελέυθερα τα πηδάλια και οι προπέλες και να μπορέι να αποκοληθεί. Μέσα από το διάλογο βγήκε κάτι. Αν βάζουμε τα στοιχεία που βρίσκουμε μπρεί κάποια στιγμή να βγάλουμε και συμπεράσματα και ίσως να γίνει και χρήσιμο σε μελοντικά στελάχη του ΕΝ για παρόμοιες καταστάσεις στο μέλλον (ό μη γένητο).

Πάντως καλό είναι να "φιλτράρουμε" ότι ακούμε στα κανάλια γιατί δεν είναι πάντα ακριβές (βέβαι αυτό τον έλεγχο της είδησης έπρεπε να τον είχαν κάνει οι δημοσιογράφοι, αλλά αυτό ειναι άλλο θέμα). Θυμίζω την καμπίνα κάτω από την ίσαλο "εξωτερική με παράθυρο", και το μαζούτ στις δεξαμενές ενός πλοίου με μηχανές ντηζελ, πληροφορίες που λένε και κάποιοι "ειδικοί" παρόλο που είναι λανθασμένες.

----------


## mastrokostas

Θέλω να πω μερικά πράματα ,σχετικά με το ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond.
Πρώτον έχουν ακουστή του κόσμου οι ανακρίβειες αυτές τις μέρες ,και δυστυχώς διαβάζω ότι έχουν επηρεάσει και μερικούς από εμάς .
1) Τα βαπόρια βουλιάζουν και καίγονται και αυτοί είναι δυο κίνδυνοι που εκπαιδεύεσαι σαν ναυτικός να αντιμετωπίσεις.
2) Τις περισσότερες φορές αυτά συμβαίνουν από ανθρώπινο λάθος ,όχι όλες. 
3) Όσα χρόνια είμαι δεν ξέρω ούτε μια περίπτωση που βαπόρι να το βούλιαξε το πλήρωμα για να πάρει τα ασφάλιστρα η εταιρία .Φήμες πολλές ,αλλά φήμες.
4) Ο συγκεκριμένος Πλοίαρχος ήταν καινούργιος και δυστυχώς ο άνθρωπος καταστράφηκε .
5) Η εταιρεία δεν έχει κανένα κέρδος από το ναυάγιο ,μόνο ζημία .
6) Βλέπεται κάθε μέρα ότι δεν έχει γίνει και ούτε μια αναφορά στο πλήρωμα αυτό του πλοίου ,που βοήθησε να βγουν άβρεχτοι 1200 επιβάτες .
7) Αν δείτε τι συμβαίνει σε αλλά ατυχήματα διεθνώς θα καταλάβετε την διαφορά 

Τώρα για τους λεμβούχους σωτήρες και τα υπόλοιπα δυστυχώς διότι δεν γράφονται .

----------


## Petros

Kalws irthes.

Oi xeirismoi meta to atyxima telika itan swstoi? Exoume berdeytei apisteyta. Alloi lene oti leitourgise to plirwma swsta, alloi oti den egine tipota swsta ktl.

I alitheia telika poia einai?

----------


## adam

*Ασφαλισμένο για 50 εκατ.δολάρια το Sea Diamond*
12/4/2007  
Για 50 εκατομμύρια ευρώ είναι ασφαλισμένο το Sea Diamond σε ασφαλιστικούς οργανισμούς του Λονδίνου. Πρόκειται για την ασφάλιση του P&I Club που καλύπτει την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία για απαιτήσεις τρίτων και την Hull and Machinery που αφορά την ασφάλιση του ίδιου του πλοίου. Το πλοίο στον Κωστάκη Λοϊζου στοίχισε 35 εκατομμύρια δολάρια και 10 εκατομμύρια οι μετασκευές. Για να αποκτήσεις έναν τέτοιο πλοίο με τις σημερινές τιμές της αγοράs θα πρέπει να δαπανήσεις 50 εκατομμύρια δολάρια Η καταβολή της ασφάλειας θα αρχίσει αμέσως μόλις βγουν τα πορίσματα και ολοκληρωθούν οι έρευνες. Η αποζημίωση θα καταβληθεί άσχετα αν φταίει ή όχι ο καπετάνιος αφού οι ασφαλίσεις γίνονται και για υπαιτιότητα του πληρώματος.
Οι αποζημιώσεις υπέρ τρίτων από το P&I Club θα καταβληθούν σε όσους εγείρουν απαιτήσεις για αποζημιώσεις και θα αφορούν τιμαλφή απώλειες αποσκευών αλλά και για ψυχική οδύνη. Για τους δύο γάλλους αγνοούμενους το P&I Club θα καταβάλει αποζημίωση εφόσον διαπιστωθεί επίσημα ο θανατός τους. 
                                          marinews

----------


## adam

PARALIA περιμένω της απαντήσεις σου. για την ROC . την GOLDEN . την ασφάλεια .κ για το καράβι. κ να μου πεις ποια είναι τα ασυνάρτητα που έγραψα γιατί μου την είπες  χοντρά λες  τα είπα για σένα ?? σκέψου να ήσουνα κ πρόεδρος δικαστηρίου ισόβια ισοβια !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Παλαιά και νέα μέλη εδώ έχουν την ίδια μεταχείριση και θέλω να ηρεμήσουν άπαντες. 

Το οτι τα δικαστήρια θα αποφασίσουν για τους ενόχους δεν νομίζω να μας αφαιρεί το δικαίωμα να συζητάμε και να εκφράζουμε την γνώμη μας για ότι μας ενδιαφέρει. 

Ο καθένας έχει την προσωπική του άποψη για τα πράγματα και είναι πάντα δεκτή ασχέτως αν διαφωνούμε ή οχι. 

Και σίγουρα δεν είμαστε ανευθυνοι οι administrator, μην ξαναδώ τέτοια σχόλια σας παρακαλώ, θα το θεωρήσω προσβολή και θα καθαρίσω για όλους τους admin μαζί γιατί εδώ είμαστε όλοι μια παρέα admin και μή....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*Είπαμε δεν είναι χώρος για προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις. Και ούτε απασχολεί κανένα ένας τέτοιος διάλογος.
*Μπορεί ο καθένας να παραθέσει τεκμηριωμένα την άποψή του, να πουν οι υπόλοιποι τη γνώμη τους, να αντιπαραθέσουν τα επιχειρήματα τους αν διαφωνούν και αν καταφέρουν να πείσουν τον άλλο καλώς, αν όχι δεν γίνεται να συμφωνούμε σε όλα! Στο κάτω κάτω δεν είναι μόνο δύο στο φόρουμ.

Για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα με μια ακόμη παρένθεση. Ιστορίες για ναυάγια που έγιναν κάτω από "περίεργες συνθήκες" με απώτερο σκοπό ακούγονται από πολύ παλιά στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει αποδειχτεί κάτι, βέβαια αν είχε αποδειχτεί θα γινόταν μεγάλο θέμα! Έχουν ακουστεί ιστορίες για καράβια που πήραν φωτιά ενώ ήταν σε επισκευή νύχτα με μόνο το βατσιμάνη πάνω με αδιευκρίνιστα αίτια. Για πλοία που έχουν κάτσει και ο καπετάνιος πλοίου που έσπευσε για διάσωση περισυνέλεξε και τον εφοπλιστή ή μέλος της οικογένειάς του και δέχτηκε απειλές να μην γράψει το όνομα στα ονόματα των διασωθέντων κ.λπ. Που είναι ο μύθος και που η αλήθεια αν υπάρχει δεν ξέρω. Μέχρι και ελληνική ταινία (με τον Κούρκουλο νομίζω) έχει γίνει!
Δύσκολα βέβαια κάποιος από το πλήρωμα θα ρισκάρισε τη ζωή του να βουλιάξει ένα πλοίο για να πάρει η εταιρεία την ασφάλεια (φαντάζομαι ότι θα σκεφτεί "τι θα γίνει αν πάει κάτι στραβό και δεν σωθούν όλοι" ή "τι θα γίνει η καριέρα μου αν έχω ένα ναυάγιο στην πλάτη μου").
Δεν ξέρω όμως τι πιέσεις δέχονται για συγκεκριμένες επιλογές από την εταιρεία. Επιλογές που ενδεχομένως να εγκυμνούν κινδύνους, όπως "πρέπει να μπέις πρώτος στο λιμάνι", "θέλουν οι τουρίστες να βγάλουν φωτογραφίες πήγαινε πιο κοντά", "πρέπει να δέσεις γρήγορα για να προλάβουν οι επιβάτες να δουν τα αξιοθέατα" κ.λπ. τα παραπάνω είναι εικασίες δεν υποστηρίζω ότι έγιναν θα ήθελα να μου διαψεύσει κάποιος τις εικασίες. Και η απειλή της ανεργίας είναι ισχυρός μοχλός πίεσης σε έναν εργαζόμενο (σε όλους τους κλάδους). Θα ήθελα να σχολιάσει κάποιος τις σκέψεις μου αυτές.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Επειδή αυτές τις μέρες λέει καθένας το μακρύ και το κοντό του μετέφρασα ένα απόσπασμα από τον Πλοηγό του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου του 1968 για την περιοχή του ναυαγίου. Αν και έχουν αλλάξει αρκετά στα 40 χρόνια που πέρασαν (τι να κάνω αυτόν έχω) πιστευώ ότι είναι χρήσιμο για να καταλάβουμε τις συνθήκες του ναυαγίου.
> 
> *"Δυτική πλευρά Νήσου Θήρας.-Ναύδετα-* Η Ακρα Ακρωτήρι καταλήγει σε ένα βραχώδη ύφαλο που εκτείνεται περίπου ένα στάδιο από την ακτή, και μεταξύ του και ενός ανώνυμου σημείου περίπου 8 στάδια Βοριο-ανατολικά βάθη 36 ποδιών (11 m 0), ή λιγότερο, εκτείνεται μέχρι ένα τέταρτο του μιλίου από την ακτή· για περίπου 1&#190; τα μίλια ανατολικά του ανώνυμου σημείου, βράχοι, κάποιοι επάνω από την επιφάνεια, και τα βάθη λιγότερο από 18 ποδιών (5m5), επεκτείνονται μέχρι 2½ στάδια από την ακτή. Η στεριά αμέσως μετά από τους απότομους γκρεμούς της ¶κρας Ακρωτήρι έχει ύψος 373 (113 m 7) και ανέρχεται σε έναν λόφο,με ύψος 600 πόδια (182m9) , περίπου 1&#190; μίλια ανατολικά. 
> Η ακτή γύρω από τη δυτική πλευρά της Νήσου Θήρας διαμορφώνει την άκρη του κρατήρα, τα σκούρα βραχώδη στρώματα του, να σχηματίζουν ένα πρανές με κλίση 45° και το ύψος να ποικίλει από περίπου 500 έως 1.000 πόδια (152m4 έως 304m), έχουν μία μελαγχολική, όμως γραφική, εμφάνιση. 
> Όρμος Αθηνιού, περίπου 4 μίλια ανατολικά- βοριο-ανατολικά από την ¶κρας Ακρωτήρι, είναι η το σημείο αποβίβασης για το Μεγάλο Χωρίο και τον Πύργο· στο βόριο δυτικό άκρο του κόλπου είναι μια μικρή προβλήτα στην οποία μικρά σκάφη μπορούν να ασφαλίσουν. 
> Η ¶κρα Αλονίκη βρίσκεται περίπου ένα μίλι βόρεια του δυτικού σημείου εισόδου στον Όρμο Αθηνιού, και για ένα στάδιο βοριοδυτικά της ένα βραχώδες στρώμα με βάθος πάνω από αυτό 9 ποδιών (2m 7). 
> Οι βράχοι και τα βάθη των 18 ποδιών (5m5) επεκτείνονται περίπου για ένα στάδιο από την ακτή και σε μία απόσταση ενός τετάρτου του μιλίου από την ¶κρα Αλονίκη.
> Περίπου μισό μίλι από την ¶κρα Αλονίκη είναι κάποιες μεγάλες και ευδιάκριτες εγκαταστάσεις για τη φόρτωση και την εξαγωγή της πουζολάνας (pozzuolana), ηφαιστειακής τέφρας που χρησιμοποιείται στην κατασκευή του τσιμέντου. 
> Υπάρχει ένα λιμάνι για βάρκες που προστατεύεται από έναν μόλο στη Σκάλα Θήρα ή Φυρά, κάτω από την πόλη της Θήρας (36° 25' Ν., 25° 27' Ε.), χτισμένη σε έναμικρό φυσικό επίπεδο αρκετά μεγάλο για να χωρέσουν μερικά σπίτια· στην πλευρά προς τη στεριά είναι ένας απότομος γκρεμός, στον οποίο έχει χαραχτεί μια διάβαση με πολλές στροφές προς την πόλη στην κορυφή. Τα εμπορικά σκάφη ασφαλίζουν εδώ με αλυσίδες στις δέστρες που έχουν λαξευτεί στο γκρεμό· υπάρχουν δύο ναύδετα κοντά στο λιμάνι. Υπάρχει επίσης μια θέση αποβίβασης στη Μαρμαρινή, και ένα κόκκινο ναύδετο, κατάλληλο για μικρά σκάφη, βρίσκεται στα ανοιχτά της Επανωμεριάς, περίπου 3 στάδια ανατολικά-Βοριο-ανατολικά της Νησίδας Αγίου Νικολάου.
> ...


Συνεχίζοντας και επειδή στα κανάλια πολλοί λένε ότι το πλοίο έπρεπε να πάει να "κάτσει" στην Καμμένη όπου δεν θα βυθιζόταν, παραθέτω μετάφραση από τον Πλοηγό για την Καμένη. Λόγω της ηφαιστειακής δραστηριότητας σίγουρα θα έχουν αλλάξει αρκετά, αλλά το παραθέτω για να έχουμε μια άποψη για την περιοχή:

*"Νησίδες Καμμένοι - Κίνδυνοι. - Φως*. - Ο Όρμος Μεγάλο βρίσκεται στη βόρεια πλευρά της Νησίδας Νέα Καμμένη για μισό μίλι ανατολικά
της ¶κρας Στάχτη, η βόρεια ακρότητα του νησιού.
Ένα φως φαίνεται, σε ύψος 25 ποδιών (7m6), από έναν στρογγυλό μεταλλικό πύργο, 16 πόδια (4m9) ψηλό, στη βόρεια πλευρά του Όρμου Κοράκι,περίπου 1 1/4 στάδια βόρεια της νοτιο - ανατολικής ακρότητας της Νησίδας Νέα Καμμένη.
Ένας βράχος πάνω από την επιφάνεια βρίσκεται μισό στάδιο από τη δυτική πλευρά της Νησίδας Νέα Καμμένη, περίπου μισό μίλι νότια νοτιο - δυτικά της ¶κρας Στάχτη· περίπου 2 στάδια μακρύτερα στην ίδια κατεύθυνση, βάθη 10 και 15 ποδιών (3m0 και 4m6) εκτείνονται για 1½ στάδια από την ακτή·  σε κοντινή απόσταση νότια αυτών των είναι ένας μικρός κόλπος, η είσοδος στον οποίο εμποδίζεται στη νότια πλευρά από βράχους και αβαθή με λιγότερο από 6 έως 10 πόδια (1m8 έως 3m0) βάθος πάνω από αυτά· αυτά και ένα αβαθές 15 ποδιών (4m6) στη βορειοανατολική ακρότητα της Νησίδας Παλαιά Καμμένη, μειώνουν το πλάτος της βορειοδυτικής εισόδου
στο στενό μεταξύ των δύο νησιών σε περίπου ένα στάδιο. Η νότια είσοδος στο κανάλι εμποδίζεται επίσης από μια "γλώσσα", με 33 πόδια (10m 1)
πάνω από το ανατολικό άκρο του, που εκτείνεται από το νότιο άκρο της ανατολικής πλευράς της Νησίδας Παλαιά Καμμένη"

----------


## mastrokostas

Petros ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.
Θέλω να πω μερικά πράματα για την Σαντορίνη, και την προσέγγιση των Κρουαζιερόπλοιων.
Στην Σαντορίνη στο σημείο που αποβιβάζουν επιβάτες ,μπορούν να δέσουν δυο βαπόρια μόνο ,και να φουντάρουν άλλα δυο, βαθιά σε έναν πάγκο. Τα άλλα είναι συνέχεια standby και κάνουν βόλτες μέχρι να ξανά πάρουν μέσα του επιβάτες.
Παλιά που πολλά βαπόρια είχαν παλαιού τύπου κύριες μηχανές ,είχαν κατανάλωση πετρελαίου μόνο όταν έκαναν κινήσεις. Τώρα τα περισσότερα έχουν μηχανές μεταβλητού βήματος και οι μηχανές τους δουλεύουν συνέχεια είτε κάνουν κινήσεις είτε όχι .Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όποιο φθάσει πρώτο θα δέσει στις τσαμαδούρες ,οπότε θα αποβιβάσει γρήγορα και οικονομικά του επιβάτες του ,η θα φουντάρει στον πάγκο και δεν θα καταναλώνει καύσιμα . Αυτά για το ....να προλάβω να παω και να δέσω γρήγορα . 
Τώρα για αν το πλήρωμα λειτούργησε σωστά μετά το ατύχημα ,θα σου πω ότι μέσα στα 350 άτομα πλήρωμα είναι η κομμώτρια ,τα cruise staff ,οι μουσικοί ,οι καμαριέρες ,τραγουδιστές ,casino staff,μάγειροι κ.τ.λ και αυτοί μαζί με τους αξιωματικούς και ναυτό -λαδάδες πρέπει να βγάλουν 1200 επιβάτες διαφόρων εθνικοτήτων που στην πλειοψηφία τους πειθαρχούν .Όμως όπως υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί γιατροί, υδραυλικοί ,μηχανικοί ....υπάρχουν και κακοί ναυτικοί και κακοί επιβάτες !
Για να τελειώνω εγώ είδα ΟΛΟΥΣ να φορούν σωσίβιο και να εγκαταλείπουν το πλοίο σώοι (εκτός των δυο Γάλλων που έχασαν την ζωή τους από το ατύχημα ) και χωρίς πανικό .

----------


## Eleni

Εγώ πάντως αισθάνομαι μια συγκίνηση και πολύ περηφάνια για αυτούς τους ανθρώπους... (το πλήρωμα εννοώ) και στεναχωριέμαι πολύ για τις καταστάσεις που βιώνουν.

----------


## Petros

Σε μια εκπομπη εχθες ακουσα πως 'το πλοιο ηταν υποχρεωμενο να κατεβασει τις βαρκες για την αποβιβαση των επιβατων'.

Θεωρω πως η κινηση να βγουν οι επιβατες με την παντοφλα ηταν πολυ εξυπνη και εκ του αποτελεσματος ασφαλης και γρηγορη (δεν ξερω με ποιου την πρωτοβουλια εγινε αυτη η κινηση και φυσικα δεν ηταν το αιτιο για τον χαμο των δυο επιβατων).

Σε περιπτωσεις κρισης, δινεται δικαιωμα στον καπετανιο να παρακαμψει τα διαφορα συστηματα ασφαλειας και διαχειρισης κρισης (τα οποια φυσικα δεν προβλεπουν τα παντα), αν κρινει οτι υπαρχει μια πιο ασφαλης και γρηγορη λυση. Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση αφου υπηρχε η καταλληλη βοηθεια, πιστευω πως καλως χρησιμοποιηθηκε.

Επικρατει μια εικονα οτι υπηρξε απολυτος πανικος, η παντοφλα εσωσε τον κοσμο και οχι τα σωστικα μεσα ή το πληρωμα κτλ. (φταινε και οι firestarters δημοσιογραφοι για αυτο).

Επειδη εμεις δεν ειμαστε δημοσιογραφοι αλλα ανθρωποι της ναυτιλιας, ψαχνουμε την αληθεια και οχι ενοχους. Τουλαχιστον μεχρι να αποδειχτει το αντιθετο.

Τη γνωμη σας...

----------


## Eleni

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...11/1322615.htm

διάβασα αυτό... αν έχει κάποια σχέση...

"Σχετικά με τον χρόνο εγκατάλειψης του πλοίου ο κ. Κουμπενάς είπε ότι τα 30 λεπτά ισχύουν από τη στιγμή που διαταχθεί από τον πλοίαρχο η εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου. Ο πλοίαρχος όμως δεν διέταξε ποτέ εγκατάλειψη και πολύ σωστά έκανε για να μην προκληθεί πανικός, είπε ο κ. Κουμπενάς."

_ολόκληρο το άρθρο:_
*Louis: Δεν έχουμε κανένα λόγο να κρυβόμαστε*

*Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ON LINE*
Τετάρτη, 11 Απριλίου 2007 19:56

Δεν έχουμε κανένα λόγο να κρυβόμαστε, προσπαθούμε να δίνουμε όσο το δυνατόν πληρέστερη ενημέρωση για το ναυάγιο, τόνισε σε συνέντευξη Τύπου εκ μέρους της πλοικτήτριας εταιρείας, ο υπεύθυνος του τμήματος επιχειρήσεων, πλοίαρχος Γεώργιος Κουμπενάς.

Ενημερωθήκαμε, συνέχισε, στις 16.07 για το πρόβλημα. Σε πέντε λεπτά δώσαμε εντολή σε δύο ρυμουλκά σκάφη, το "Μεγαλόχαρη 7" και το "Αλεξάντερ 5" να ξεκινήσουν από τον Πειραιά για την Σαντορίνη. Αναθέσαμε εν λευκώ σε εταιρεία να λάβει όλα τα μέτρα αντιρρύπανσης και ταυτόχρονα στείλαμε δύτη με το "πέρλα" που έφυγε για τη Σαντορίνη. Το πλοίο ήταν ένα από τα καλύτερα της εταιρείας μας, αποκτήθηκε πέρυσι και ήταν στον ελληνικό νηογνώμονα που είναι πολύ αυστηρός. Οι επιθεωρήσεις του πλοίου είχαν ολοκληρωθεί τον προηγούμενο μήνα και περιελάμβαναν γυμνάσια πληρώματος. Τα σωστικά μέσα του πλοίου είναι επαρκή για 2.111 επιβάτες. Το τελευταίο γυμνάσιο εγκατάλειψης έγινε στις 4/4/2007 στη Ρόδο ενώ δύο ημέρες πριν στις 2/4/2007 είχε γίνει γυμνάσιο γενικής εγκατάλειψης του πλοίου (επιβατών πληρώματος).

 _Σχετικά με τον χρόνο εγκατάλειψης του πλοίου ο κ. Κουμπενάς είπε ότι τα 30 λεπτά ισχύουν από τη στιγμή που διαταχθεί από τον πλοίαρχο η εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου. Ο πλοίαρχος όμως δεν διέταξε ποτέ εγκατάλειψη και πολύ σωστά έκανε για να μην προκληθεί πανικός, είπε ο κ. Κουμπενάς._

Για τον κίνδυνο ρύπανσης ο αρχιπλοίαρχος της εταιρείας είπε «έχουμε φέρει δύο ειδικούς από το εξωτερικό για να δουν τη θέση του πλοίου και τον τρόπο που μπορούν να αντληθούν τα καύσιμα. Από το Λιμεναρχείο Σαντορίνης έχει δοθεί διορία 48 ωρών για να υποβληθεί σχέδιο απάντλησης του πετρελαίου».

Ο κ. Κουμπενάς είπε ακόμη ότι η εντολή της εταιρείας ήταν να οδηγηθεί το πλοίο στις "τσαμαδούρες", να προσαράξει και να μετά να δεθεί από την πλώρη και την πρύμνη σε αυτές. Τελικά όμως πήγε αλλού λόγω μάλλον του αέρα που φυσούσε και της μικρής δύναμης που είχαν τα σκάφη που το ρυμουλκούσαν. Πρόσθεσε ότι από την πρώτη στιγμή πρώτο μας μέλημα ήταν η προστασία της ανθρώπινης ζωής και αυτό μας ενδιέφερε περισσότερο από όλα. Σίγουρα, είπε, υπάρχει ανθρώπινο λάθος όπως συμβαίνει στο 75% των ατυχημάτων.

Τέλος ο κ. Κουμπενάς είπε ότι πολλά ερωτήματα θα απαντηθούν αν βρεθεί το "μαύρο κουτί" του πλοίου το οποίο, όπως τόνισε, ήταν αδύνατο να πάρουν τα τελευταία επτά μέλη του πληρώματος που εγκατέλειψαν το πλοίο λόγω της μεγάλης κλίσης που είχε πάρει.

----------


## adam

Να πούμε κ ένα μπράβο σε όλους τους λεμβούχος νομίζω ότι προσφέρανε πολύ

----------


## Eleni

σωστός! καλό που το λες




> Να πούμε κ ένα μπράβο σε όλους τους λεμβούχος νομίζω ότι προσφέρανε πολύ

----------


## mastrokostas

Ο καπετάνιος είναι υποχρεωμένος να αποβιβάσει τους επιβάτες και το πλήρωμα σώους, δεν τον υποχρεώνει κανείς να το κάνει μόνο με τις βάρκες η τα life rafts. 
Πράγματι η παντόφλα έκανε πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά !
Πανικός δημιουργείτε πάντα μικρός η μεγάλος το θέμα είναι να αντιμετωπίζετε, και από όσο μπορέσαμε να δούμε από την τ/v όλοι επιβάτες ήταν αρκετά ήρεμοι . 
Πάντως να είναι καλά όλοι αυτοί που έκαναν βάρδια στις γέφυρες όταν εμείς κοιμόμασταν ΤΟΤΕ ,και δεν μας έβαλαν ποτέ σε περιπέτειες!!

----------


## Eleni

πάλι καλά που οι επιβάτες δεν ήταν Ισπανοί, Ιταλοί και Έλληνες...

----------


## mastrokostas

(πάλι καλά που οι επιβάτες δεν ήταν Ισπανοί, Ιταλοί και Έλληνες...)
Καλά δεν λες τίποτα διότι θα γινόταν χαμός .

----------


## adam

Αν γνωρίζεται να μου πείτε ??? το καράβι έκανε επισκευές πέρυσι 10 εκ εύρο το βγάλανε στην εντέλεια κ τώρα άκουσα από κάποιος (πλήρωμα) ότι κάνανε χοντρές επισκευές εν πλω ?? είναι δυνατόν τόσο γρήγορα να θέλει επισκευή ??κ γιατί δεν τις κάνανε όταν ήταν αραγμένο στο λιμάνι μετά το τέλος της περυσινής σεζόν

----------


## Paralia

Μερικές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες και απόψεις σχετικά με την ασφαλιστική κάλυψη του πλοίου.

----------


## mastrokostas

(Αν γνωρίζεται να μου πείτε ??? το καράβι έκανε επισκευές πέρυσι 10 εκ εύρο το βγάλανε στην εντέλεια κ τώρα άκουσα από κάποιος (πλήρωμα) ότι κάνανε χοντρές επισκευές εν πλω ?? είναι δυνατόν τόσο γρήγορα να θέλει επισκευή ??κ γιατί δεν τις κάνανε όταν ήταν αραγμένο στο λιμάνι μετά το τέλος της περυσινής σεζόν )


Έκανε λεει η εταιρία επισκευές στα μπαρ ,τίποτα σημαντικό .

Επισκευές μπορεί να κάνει ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο όπου θέλει ,αρκεί να μην επηρεάζουν την ασφάλεια του .Στην Αμερική (καραϊβική ) πάντα υπάρχουν συνεργεία που ακολουθούν τα πλοία για διάφορες εργασίες . 
Και αν έκανε κάποια επισκευή ,τι έχει να κάνει με το ναυάγιο ?? τι άλλαζε λαμαρίνες στα ύφαλα???

----------


## Petros

> Μερικές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες και απόψεις σχετικά με την ασφαλιστική κάλυψη του πλοίου.


 
Πολυ κατατοπιστικο αρθρο. Να καταλαβαινουμε τι μας γινεται.

Παρολα αυτα πολυ περιεργο ατυχημα, ηθελε πολλοι λογοι να συντρεξουν για να γινει οπως εγινε...

----------


## delta pi

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανασύρουν το πλοίο ή θα μείνει στα νερά της Σαντορίνης στην αιωνιότητα?
> Τώρα θα λέμε ότι και η Σαντορίνη έχει ένα ναυάγιο, ποιος θα είναι ο επόμενος.
> Κρίμα πάντως και για τους αγνοούμενος αλλά και σαν καραβολάτρης δε μπορώ να μην εκφράσω τη 'βαθύτατη' λύπη μου για την απώλεια ενός τέτοιου πλοίου και μάλιστα χωρίς να έχει συμπληρώσει ένα χρόνο καν ταξιδιών στα ελληνικά νερά αλλά κυριώς γιατί είχε ένα άδοξο τέλος ενώ θα μπορούσε να προσαράξει κάπου εκεί κοντά.


Απαντήστε μου βρε παιδιά!

----------


## xiwtis81

Γνωμη μου ειναι πως θα μεινει εκει που ειναι για τους εξης λογους
  1.το κοστος ανελκυσης(διαβασα στις εφημεριδες κατι για 50 μυρια ευρω)
  2.το Ε.ΣΑΜΙΝΑ αν και σε μικροτερο βαθος,κ με περισσοτερους νεκρους,βρισκεται ακομα στο βυθο.
Οποτε,μαλλον για τεχνητος υφαλος θα μεινει το 'ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙ'...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανασύρουν το πλοίο ή θα μείνει στα νερά της Σαντορίνης στην αιωνιότητα?


Το πιθανότερο είναι να πουληθεί για παλιοσίδερα και να ανελκυστεί κομμάτι κομμάτι (πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούν και ανατινάξεις για τη διάλυση). Με την επιφύλαξη ότι θα συμφέρει η ανέλκυση από τέτοιο βάθος, αν είναι να κοστίσει του παλιατζή περισσότερο από την τιμή του scrap που θα πάρει γιατί να το κάνει; Μη σας σοκάρει και το Εύδρομο Έλλη για παλιοσίδερα πουλήθηκε και το μόνο που βρήκε ο Θωκταρίδης είναι ένα θωράκιο από του φουγάρο στο βυθό της Τήνου (μάλλον θα έπεσε από κάποιο clamshell).

Η ανέλκυση ολόκληρου του πλοίου σε ένα κομμάτι κοστίζει πολύ! Ενδεικτικά η ανέλκυση του υποβρυχίου Kursk (Κ-141) που είχε μήκος 154 m (σχετικό με τα 143 m του Sea Diamond), από 109 m βάθος κόστισε $65.000.000 (~ € 52.000.000 όσο η αξία του Sea Diamond) αλλά το υποβρύχιο είχε το μισό εκτόπισμα και δεν είχε την ίδια υπερκατασκευή. Και υπήρχαν λόγοι να ανελκυστεί ολόκληρο (όπλα, έρευνες για τα αίτια, απόρρητος εξοπλισμός κ.λπ.)
http://kursk.strana.ru/english/

Οπότε μην περιμένεις! Ίσως να μείνει στο βυθό και να γίνει υποθαλάσσιο αξιοθέατο (αν και κατά τη γνώμη μου μακάβριο αφού έχει δύο νεκρούς). Διάβαζα ότι κάποιοι ζήτησαν από το Ναυτικό να αγοράσουν παροπλισμένα πολεμικά και να τα βυθίσουν για να γίνουν αξιοθέατα για δύτες και σκάφη με γυάλινο πάτο.

----------


## delta pi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες παιδιά.Κρίμα πάντως για το βαπόρι δεν το άξιζε καθόλου και ενώ μπορούσε να σωθεί αυτοί το άφησαν.Αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.Υπέρλαμπρο,όμορφο,μελαμψό με ωραία πλώρη και σχήμα.Δε μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς αυτό που νιώθω για τον χαμό του,πιστεύω με καταλαβαίνετε.Είναι σαν να έφυγε ένας καλός φίλος που δεν κάθισε πολύ ούτε καν χρόνο και δυστηχώς δεν προκειτε να ξανάρθει.Rest in Peace,Sea Diamond.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με όσα αναφέρει η εταιρεία η ζημιά είταν μεγάλη οπότε και να μην βούλιαζε δεν θα ήταν οικονομική η επισκευή του, νομίζω ότι και σε αυτή την  περίπτωση αποζημιώνεται η εταιρεία σαν να βούλιαξε και αναφέρεται  σαν Constructive Total Loss.

Οπότε και να προσάραζε πάλι για παλιοσίδερα θα πήγαινε.

----------


## lifesea

Στα χέρια των Αρχών βρίσκεται από το μεσημέρι του Σαββάτου το «μαύρο κουτί» του Sea Diamond, το οποίο αναμένεται να δώσει απαντήσεις σε όλα τα ερωτήματα που σχετίζονται με το ναυάγιο.

Η επιχείρηση άρχισε στις 10 το πρωί παρουσία εισαγγελέα και ολοκληρώθηκε μετά από αρκετές αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες.

Σε σχετική ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας αναφέρεται πως η ανάκτηση του «μαύρου κουτιού», από βάθος περίπου 85 μέτρων, πραγματοποιήθηκε με μόνο με μηχανικά μέσα από το ρομποτικό υποβρύχιο ROV-MAXROVER του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ.

Το «μαύρο κουτί» ανακτήθηκε άθικτο και αναμένεται να δώσει απαντήσεις σε σειρά ερωτημάτων για το χειρισμό του δυστυχήματος, ιδιαίτερα για τα όσα συνέβησαν το διάστημα από την εκκένωση του Sea Diamond έως τη βύθισή του, καθώς περιέχει όλα τα στοιχεία από τη στιγμή της πρόσκρουσης και έπειτα.

Το «κουτί» θα παραδοθεί στον εισαγγελέα Νάξου και την Κυριακή θα μεταφερθεί, όπως μεταδίδουν τα τηλεοπτικά δίκτυα, σε ειδικό εργαστήριο του εξωτερικού, προκειμένου να αποκωδικοποιηθεί.

Επίσης την Κυριακή αναμένεται να πραγματοποιηθεί νέα επιχείρηση για τον εντοπισμό των δύο αγνοουμένων.

Το Σάββατο βρέθηκε στο νησί η υπουργός Τουριστικής Ανάπτυξης, Φάνη Πάλλη Πετραλιά, η οποία έλαβε μέρος σε σύσκεψη παρουσία τοπικών φορέων για τη στήριξη του τουρισμού.

H ίδια επανέλαβε ότι όλα όσα πρέπει να γίνουν για απορρύπανση θα γίνουν χωρίς καμία έκπτωση, όπως τόνισε χαρακτηριστικά. «Η Ελλάδα δεν έχει τιμή» είπε.

Επιπλέον, γνωστοποίησε ότι έχει αρχίσει η αποστολή προσκλήσεων στους επιβάτες του Sea Diamond να επισκεφθούν όποτε θελήσουν το νησί, με δωρεάν διαμονή, τα έξοδα της οποία θα καλύψει το υπουργείο Τουριστικής Ανάπτυξης

Τέλος, ανακοίνωσε την αποδέσμευση του ποσού των 100 χιλιάδων ευρώ για την περαιτέρω τουριστική προβολή του νησιού.

Εν τω μεταξύ, συνεχίζονται οι προσπάθειες απορρύπανσης της καλντέρας υπό την επίβλεψη Βρετανού ειδικού, ο οποίος συμμετέχει στον σχεδιασμό της επιχείρησης απάντλησης των καυσίμων από τις δεξαμενές του κρουαζιερόπλοιου.

Oι επιστήμονες του Ελληνικού Κέντρου Θαλασσίων Ερευνών πόντισαν χθες σε όλη τη θαλάσσια περιοχή της Σαντορίνης πλωτούς μετρητικούς σταθμούς, οι οποίοι θα συλλέγουν στοιχεία για το ύψος των κυμάτων, τη θερμοκρασία της θάλασσας, τις κινήσεις των υπόγειων ρευμάτων.

Κρίσιμο για την απάντληση είναι το διάστημα που απαιτείται από την ολοκλήρωση του σχεδιασμού της επιχείρησης και την υποβολή του σχεδίου στο υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και τη Νομαρχία Κυκλάδων έως την έγκρισή του.

news.in.gr

----------


## adam

Είναι άσχημο να τελειώνουν έτσι τέτοια βαπόρια !!! αλλά μεγαλύτερη θλίψει ήταν τότε με την roc που χάθηκαν από την ελληνική σημαία το oly explorer k voyager

----------


## Petros

Το 'Μαυρο κουτι' ή στα Αγγλικα VDR (Voyage Data Recorder), γνωριζω οτι μαγνητοφωνει τις συνομιλιες της γεφυρας καποιες συγκεκριμενες ωρες. 

Ξερει κανεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες? (Ποσες ωρες μαγνητοφωνει, πως λειτουργει, το προβλεπεται να δειξει, αν ειναι ελεγχομενο ποτε σταματα η λειτουργια του κτλ).

Δεν εχω ακουσει ακομα στην τηλεοραση να λενε πως ακριβως λειτουργει, το μονο ενδιαφερον που ακουσα ειναι οτι το κουτι δεν ειναι μαυρο αλλα πορτοκαλι (σκανδαλο!!!!!!). Ελειπα και απο τη δουλεια και δε φορτωθηκα σε κανενα καπετανιο να μου εξηγησει...

----------


## Sirius

> Το 'Μαυρο κουτι' ή στα Αγγλικα VDR (Voyage Data Recorder), γνωριζω οτι μαγνητοφωνει τις συνομιλιες της γεφυρας καποιες συγκεκριμενες ωρες. 
> 
> Ξερει κανεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες? (Ποσες ωρες μαγνητοφωνει, πως λειτουργει, το προβλεπεται να δειξει, αν ειναι ελεγχομενο ποτε σταματα η λειτουργια του κτλ).
> 
> Δεν εχω ακουσει ακομα στην τηλεοραση να λενε πως ακριβως λειτουργει, το μονο ενδιαφερον που ακουσα ειναι οτι το κουτι δεν ειναι μαυρο αλλα πορτοκαλι (σκανδαλο!!!!!!). Ελειπα και απο τη δουλεια και δε φορτωθηκα σε κανενα καπετανιο να μου εξηγησει...


Αποτι ξερω μαγνητοφωνει τις συνομιλιες στη γεφυρα(ισως και στο μηχανοστασιο? δεν γνωριζω) μιας και εχει μικροφωνα στο ταβανι. Επισης περα απο τον ηχο καταγραφει και την εικονα του radar. Το σημαντικο ειναι οτι κραταει στην μνημη του τις τελευταιες 24 ωρες και σβηνει τις προηγουμενες 24. Τωρα αν πχ στα μεσανυχτα συμπληρωνει 24ωρο και σβηνει τις προηγουμενες 24 με την μια ή ωρα ανα ωρα αυτο δεν το ξερω-φανταζομαι ειναι και αναλογα το μοντελο.Πιστευω οτι θα βοηθησει πολυ αρκει να μην 'εξαφανιστει΄

----------


## Petros

Πως ελεγχεται ποτε θα σταματησει και ποιες τελευταιες 24 ωρες θα κρατησει? Μη μου πεις οτι αναγνωριζει μονο του ποτε αρχιζει να βουλιαζει το πλοιο? Εχει σχεση με το ποτε εξεπεμψε το πλοιο SOS?

----------


## adam

Όταν πάθει μπλακ άουτ το καράβι το _VDR (Voyage Data Recorder) έχει περίπου δυο ώρες καταγραφής όποτε πιστεύω ότι τι ώρα έπαθε το μπλοκ άουτ το καράβι κ ποτέ_ συμπληρώνει το 24ωρο και σβήνει το προηγούμενο 24 ωρο

----------


## Eleni

*http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...16/1323873.htm

**ΤΗ ΔΙΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΗ* και αποκωδικοποίηση των δεδομένων που έχει καταγράψει το «μαύρο κουτί» VDR για τις συνθήκες πρόσκρουσης αλλά και βύθισης του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Sea Diamond» έχουν στρέψει την προσοχή τους εισαγγελία και Λιμενικό Σώμα 

Το VDR ανελκύστηκε με επιτυχία με μηχανικά μέσα μετά από προσπάθειες 16 ωρών, το μεσημέρι του περασμένο Σαββάτου, παρουσία εισαγγελέα. Βρίσκεται σε εξωτερική μηχανική ακεραιότητα, αφού δεν παρατηρήθηκαν εξωτερικές παραμορφώσεις ή καταπονήσεις.

Όσον αφορά τα δεδομένα που έχουν καταγραφεί κανείς δεν είναι σε θέση να κάνει ουσιαστική εκτίμηση εάν υπάρχουν ακόμα στον «σκληρό δίσκο». Σύμφωνα με τα όσα αναφέρθηκαν στη συνέντευξη Τύπου της εταιρείας την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ο ασυρματιστής του κρουαζιερόπλοιου ανέφερε ότι διασφάλισε τα δεδομένα. 

Μέχρι αργά χθες το βράδυ το VDR παρέμενε στο νησί της Σαντορίνης, όπου ο εισαγγελέας και ο επικεφαλής του κλιμακίου του Λιμενικού που έχει αναλάβει την προανάκριση αρχιπλοίαρχος Παρασκευάς Σαλίβερος, εξέταζαν την καλύτερη δυνατή λύση για να ξεκινήσει η αποκωδικοποίηση των δεδομένων που έχει καταγράψει.

Οι λύσεις που εξετάζονται είναι ή να κληθεί η κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία του VDR στην Ελλάδα για να χρησιμοποιήσει το λογισμικό της και να γίνει η αποκρυπτογράφηση στη χώρα μας, στην οποία έγινε ίσως η πρώτη αποκωδικοποίηση δεδομένων από ναυτικό ατύχημα, στην περίπτωση του Jet One, σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, ή να «φύγει» κατευθείαν για εξειδικευμένο εργαστήριο του εξωτερικού.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση ο εισαγγελέας, προσπαθεί να βρει τις κατάλληλες ασφαλιστικές δικλίδες για να διασφαλίσει τα δεδομένα που έχει καταγράψει. 

*Πώς λειτουργεί* 

Αυτή την στιγμή τα στοιχεία που έχει η κάψουλα του VDR είναι σε κώδικα μηχανής (μηδέν και ένα) και κατά συνέπεια δεν είναι άμεσα αναγνώσιμα.

Με την παρεμβολή ειδικού προκατασκευασμένου λογισμικού της κατασκευάστριας της κάψουλας εταιρείας τα στοιχεία θα αποκωδικοποιηθούν σε αριθμούς. Για παράδειγμα ας αναφέρουμε ότι το πλοίο πλέει κάποια στιγμή με ταχύτητα 16 κόμβων.

Αρχικά η ταχύτητα, ο αριθμός αυτός απεικονίζεται σαν συνδυασμός από μηδενικά και ένα. Με την αποκωδικοποίηση θα εμφανιστεί ο αριθμός 16, για τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή που εξετάζεται. 

Το VDR έχει χωριστά κανάλια - αρχεία για κάθε καταγραφόμενη παράμετρο. Για παράδειγμα άλλη για την ταχύτητα του πλοίου άλλη για την πυξίδα άλλη για το κανάλι φωνής και ούτε καθ' εξής. Για κάθε καταγραφόμενο θέμα καταγράφει την τιμή σε κάθε ένα δέκατο του δευτερόλεπτου, εκτός από τη φωνητική παράγραφο την οποία καταγράφει διαρκώς.

Όσον αφορά την φωνητική καταγραφή, τα μικρόφωνα της γέφυρας «γράφουν» το κάθε ένα σε ξεχωριστό κανάλι με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα εξακρίβωσης με ακρίβεια της θέσης των ατόμων που συνομιλούν. 

 Κατά συνέπεια υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια αριθμητικές τιμές για κάθε παράμετρο

Όπως τονίζουν στη «Ν» ειδικοί ηλεκτρονικοί δεν έχει σημασία μόνο η αποκωδικοποίηση των στοιχείων αλλά και η παρουσίασή τους στη συνέχεια ώστε να είναι κατανοητές υπό μορφή διαγραμμάτων και κειμένου, αφού αναλυθούν τα σημεία που θα ρίχνουν «φως» στα ερωτήματα. 

*Επιχειρήσεις* 

Παράλληλα στον εντοπισμό των δύο αγνοουμένων Γάλλων επικεντρώνονται οι έρευνες στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της Σαντορίνης, με το ειδικό ρομποτικό μηχάνημα Max Roveα. 

Χθες το πρωί το ωκεανογραφικό «Φιλία» έπλευσε ξανά στο χώρο του ναυαγίου. Το RDV καταδύθηκε και επιχείρησε να εξετάσει από εξωτερικά τόσο την καμπίνα του 45χρονου Ζαν Κριστόφ Αλέν και της 16χρονης κόρης του, αλλά και τις διπλανές σε αυτή καμπίνες. Πάντως μέχρι αργά χθες το βράδυ οι έρευνες δεν είχαν φέρει αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Eleni

Πόσα λεφτά είπαμε παίρνετε για αυτή τη δουλειά;...

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...16/1323870.htm

όπως μου είπε και μένα φίλος δικηγόρος... ανεξάρτητα από το ποιος θα δώσει εντολή, ο πλοίαρχος έχει την ευθύνη της απόφασης... κάτι σαν ναυτική τιμή (όπως ο όρκος του Ιπποκράτη στους γιατρούς περίπου, μπορεί να μη τα λέω πολύ καλά αλλά καταλαβαίνετε το νόημα...)

 ... επίσης πως είναι μια απλή υπόθεση, άλλωστε είναι ασφαλισμένες οι ζημιές που οφείλονται σε ανθρώπινο σφάλμα...

_κάνω copy paste το άρθρο γιατί μετά απο μερικές μέρες χρειάζεται συνδρομή η ναυτεμπορική

_[*ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ* από τη διαδικασία της προανάκρισης για το ναυάγιο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Sea Diamond», με την ολοκλήρωση της οποίας αναμένεται να δοθούν απαντήσεις στο ερώτημα που έχει τεθεί για το ποιος έδωσε την εντολή να οδηγηθεί το πλοίο στην τελική του θέση πριν βυθιστεί, η «Ν» απευθύνθηκε στον δικηγόρο με πείρα στο ναυτιλιακό δίκαιο Ηλία Χαλιακόπουλο για να εκφράσει την νομική του γνώμη σχετικά με τον ποιον ορίζει ο νόμος ως υπεύθυνο για την απόφαση.

<div id="banner300250" class="LRecBannerRight" style="clear: both; display: none;">if (code.indexOf('Default Ad') Ακολουθεί αλληλουχία περιστατικών μετά την πρόσκρουση, δηλαδή η βίαιη διακοπή της προγραμματισμένης κρουαζιέρας, η εσπευσμένη με κάθε μέσο αποβίβαση των επιβατών και του πληρώματος και η απώλεια δύο ανθρώπων (επί του παρόντος αγνοουμένων)». 

Επίσης ο κ. Χαλιακόπουλος αναφέρει: «Από πλευράς αποζημιώσεων της υλικής ζημιάς και της ηθικής βλάβης των προσώπων αυτών, που είναι νομοθετικά και νομολογιακά οριοθετημένη υπεύθυνος είναι ο πλοιοκτήτης και φυσικά και ο ασφαλιστής του πλοίου.

Από την στιγμή της πρόσκρουσης δημιουργήθηκε ο κίνδυνος βύθισης του πλοίου ή κίνδυνος στη ναυσιπλοΐα και άμεση προσβολή ή απειλή προσβολής του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος και του ίδιου του νησιού της Σαντορίνης και της περιοχής γενικά. Δηλαδή το πλοίο κατέστη αμέσως επικίνδυνο και - κατά νόμο - ο κύριος του πλοίου όφειλε με αποκλειστική ευθύνη του διορισμένου από αυτόν πλοιάρχου, να το απομακρύνει εκτός λιμένα ή να το εξουδετερώσει (π.χ. με προσάραξή του στα αβαθή) ώστε να αποφευχθεί το ναυάγιο πλησίον του λιμένα και οι εντεύθεν κίνδυνοι στο περιβάλλον. 

Την τελική θέση εναπόθεσης με ίδια μέσα ή με μέσα διάσωσης που προστρέχουν, έχει ο πλοίαρχος, που είναι σε θέση να έχει πλήρη εικόνα του πλοίου και των αντοχών του. Η συνδρομή στη διαδικασία, δημοσίων ή τοπικών αρχών είναι επιβοηθητική και δεν αίρει την ευθύνη του πλοιάρχου για την επιλογή της τελικής θέσης του πλοίου ή της δημιουργίας του ναυαγίου ή της προσάραξης. 

Μετά τη δημιουργία του ναυαγίου ο πλοιοκτήτης ή ο εφοπλιστής είναι υπόχρεος για την εξάλειψη των κινδύνων και την αποτροπή των δυσμενών συνεπειών από το ναυάγιο και ευθύνονται για κάθε ζημιά ή βλάβη που προκαλείται από αυτό.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση οι βλάβες που επήλθαν ή και επέρχονται από το ναυάγιο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου αφορούν κυρίως τη ρύπανση των ακτών και της περιοχής γενικότερα από τη διαρροή της σχετικά μικρής ποσότητας των 500 περίπου τόνων πετρελαίου που βρίσκονταν στο πλοίο.

Για τη μείωση των ζημιών από τη ρύπανση με λήψη μέτρων άμεσης άντλησης του πετρελαίου ή εξουδετέρωσης των ρύπων με σύγχρονα και αποτελεσματικά μέσα υπεύθυνος είναι πρώτα ο κύριος του πλοίου, με εντολή του οποίου γίνονται όλες οι παρεμβάσεις και οι βοήθειες για την πρόληψη ή την απορρύπανση. 

Τυχόν αναγκαία συνδρομή του δημοσίου ή των τοπικών αρχών και οι σχετικές δαπάνες αποζημιώνονται από τον πλοιοκτήτη και τον ασφαλιστή του. 

Κατά νομική επιταγή (Διεθνής Σύμβαση Ευθύνης 1992, αλλά και τον ν. 2281/2001 που επεκτείνει την υποχρέωση ασφάλισης σε όλα τα πλοία, ελληνικά ή ξένα, που καταπλέουν σε ελληνικά λιμάνια), ο κύριος του πλοίου που παραμένει ή καταπλέει σε ελληνικό λιμένα ή τερματικό σταθμό, υποχρεούται να διατηρεί επί του πλοίου σε ισχύ βεβαίωση ασφάλισης ασφαλιστικής επιχείρησης ή διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένου αλληλασφαλιστικού συνεταιρισμού για την κάλυψη της ευθύνης τους για κάθε ζημιά και δαπάνη που απορρέει από τη ρύπανση με πετρελαιοκηλίδες από το εκκενωμένο πλοίο ή ναυάγιο. 

Ο ζημιωθείς έχει ευθεία αγωγή κατά του πλοιοκτήτη αλλά και του ασφαλιστή στον οποίο έχει υποχρεωτικώς ασφαλισθεί το πλοίο, για τον κίνδυνο ρύπανσης κατά τα παραπάνω, ενώ προνομιακή θέση διατηρεί το δημόσιο ή ο Οργανισμός (Λιμένος) κατά περίπτωση, για τυχόν ζημιές και δαπάνες που επέρχονται από την ρύπανση με βάση την προαναφερθείσα ειδική ασφάλιση. 

Μπορεί λοιπόν να συμπεράνει κανείς ότι υπεύθυνος για κάθε ζημιά από το δυστύχημα και τη βύθιση του πλοίου είναι ο πλοιοκτήτης και ο ασφαλιστής του, κατά των οποίων έχει ευθεία αγωγή κάθε ζημιούμενος. Ο μεταξύ τους διακανονισμός των ευθυνών και η αναγωγή για τις επιμέρους ζημιές και κατηγορίες αποζημιώσεων, είναι ζήτημα που αφορά τις μεταξύ τους σχέσεις».]

----------


## mastrokostas

(Οπότε και να προσάραζε πάλι για παλιοσίδερα θα πήγαινε.)
Το 1985 η Ηπειρωτική έφερε με ρυμουλκά από το Vancouver ένα βαπόρι που μετά το ονόμασε Πήγασος  που ήταν και αυτό προσαραγμένο σε αβαθή .Τα νερά είχαν κατακλύσει όλο το μηχανοστάσιο και μέρος των κάτω καμπίνων ,και παρόλα αυτά το επισκεύασε και ταξίδευσε για χρόνια μέχρι που πήρε φωτιά σε επισκευές στο Πέραμα και καταστράφηκε ολοσχερώς  .Οπότε το δεν θα συνέφερε να επισκευασθεί το SEA Diamond αν είχε καθίσει σε αβαθή ,μάλλον είναι λάθος .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> (Οπότε και να προσάραζε πάλι για παλιοσίδερα θα πήγαινε.)
> Το 1985 η Ηπειρωτική έφερε με ρυμουλκά από το Vancouver ένα βαπόρι που μετά το ονόμασε Πήγασος που ήταν και αυτό προσαραγμένο σε αβαθή .Τα νερά είχαν κατακλύσει όλο το μηχανοστάσιο και μέρος των κάτω καμπίνων ,και παρόλα αυτά το επισκεύασε και ταξίδευσε για χρόνια μέχρι που πήρε φωτιά σε επισκευές στο Πέραμα και καταστράφηκε ολοσχερώς .Οπότε το δεν θα συνέφερε να επισκευασθεί το SEA Diamond αν είχε καθίσει σε αβαθή ,μάλλον είναι λάθος .


Για την παραπάνω διαπίστωση βασίστηκα (και το αναφέρω σαν παραδοχή στην αρχή του post) στη δήλωση της εταιρείας ότι δεν είχε συμφέρον από τη βύθιση του πλοίου αφού δεν συνέφερε να επισκευαστεί. Τώρα η αλήθεια της ανακοίνωσης υπόκειται στην κρίση των πιό ειδικών. Βέβαια αν μπορούσε να επισκευαστεί και δεν ήταν Constructive Total Loss, αναζωπυρώνεται η συζήτηση γιατί δεν έγιναν ενέργειες από την εταιρεία για εξεύρεση ρυμουλκών που θα πάνε άμεσα στον τόπο του ναυαγίου, και αν έγινε ότι έπρεπε να γίνει. Ας πουνε τη γνώμη τους πιό ειδικοί. Εγώ θα παραθέσω όποια είδηση πέσει στην αντίληψή μου και παρακαλώ για σχόλια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εκαναν παζάρια με τα ναυαγοσωστικά


Του ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΦΡΕΜΕΝΤΙΤΗ


«Δεν δεχθήκαμε καμία οδηγία ή συγκεκριμένη εντολή από το λιμεναρχείο για το σημείο όπου θα ρυμουλκούσαμε το "Sea Diamond"». 

Η κατηγορηματική δήλωση στην «Κ.Ε.» έρχεται από τον Γρ. Τιμαγένη, νομικό σύμβουλο της εταιρείας ΕΡΓΟ Α.Ε. που ανήκει το ρυμουλκό «Λέων Ι». 

*«Ο καπετάνιος του κρουαζερόπλοιου Γ. Μαρίνος ήταν αυτός που είχε επικοινωνία με τον πλοίαρχό μας Στ. Μπαράκο. Η τελευταία οδηγία που μας έδωσε ήταν να επιχειρήσουμε να οδηγήσουμε το πλοίο του ανάμεσα στις τσαμαδούρες 3 και 4. Οπως μας ανέφερε, όμως, ο δικός μας καπετάνιος, ο άνεμος και η κλίση που είχε πάρει το καράβι, δεν μας επέτρεψαν να φτάσουμε στο σημείο και με οδηγό το ψαράδικο, που γνώριζε την περιοχή και είχαμε προσδεθεί σ' αυτό, επειδή είχε μηχανή 300 ίππων, μπορέσαμε και πήγαμε το κρουαζιερόπλοιο εκεί που έφτασε. Αλλωστε, ο καπετάνιος του "Sea Diamond" θα μπορούσε, αν είχε αντίρρηση για το πού κατευθυνόταν, να κόψει τον κάβο που τον έδενε». 

Αν και η Louis αφήνει υπονοούμενα ότι η εντολή δόθηκε από το λιμεναρχείο ενώ άλλες πηγές υποστηρίζουν ότι οι τοπικές αρχές δεν ήθελαν να βυθιστεί το πλοίο σε σημείο που να μπλοκάρει την κίνηση του λιμανιού, την εκδοχή του καπετάνιου του «Λέων Ι» επιβεβαιώνει και ο Πέτρος Καραμολέγκος, ο καπετάνιος που με το ψαράδικό του τραβούσε κι αυτός το κρουαζιερόπλοιο. 

*«Μόλις κατέβηκαν όλοι οι επιβάτες, ο καπετάνιος του "Sea Diamond" μάς είπε: "Τραβήξτε με στα αβαθή, όχι σε απόσταση περισσότερο από 100 μέτρα από την ακτή". Αφού είχαμε διανύσει απόσταση 600 μετρών, μάς ζήτησε να τον πάμε ανάμεσα στις τσαμαδούρες 3 και 4. 

»Δεν μπορούσαμε να γυρίσουμε το καράβι πάλι πίσω. Ακουμπήσαμε την πλώρη του στα αβαθή και ζητήσαμε κάβο για να σύρουμε παράλληλα στην παραλία και την πρύμη του, αλλά δεν μας έδωσαν. Ετσι, σταδιακά το καράβι βούλιαζε».

Το μαύρο κουτί

Το μαύρο κουτί που εντοπίστηκε τελικώς στο ναυάγιο, αν έχει καταγεγραμμένες τις συνομιλίες, ίσως φωτίσει σκοτεινά σημεία και υποδείξει τον «εντολέα» της βύθισης. 

Την ίδια ώρα, στον Πειραιά, στα γραφεία της ναυτιλιακής Louis, ήταν σε εξέλιξη ένα ιδιότυπο «παζάρι» με τις ναυαγοσωστικές εταιρείες. «Από την πρώτη στιγμή θα έπρεπε να κινητοποιηθούν τα ναυαγοσωστικά. Το πλοίο ίσως δεν θα βυθιζόταν», εκτιμά ο πραγματογνώμονας Γιάννης Αγγελάκης. «Υπήρχε πολύτιμος χρόνος 15 ωρών, που χάθηκε, προτού το πλοίο βουλιάξει».

Η Louis μίσθωσε αμέσως, όπως υποστηρίζει, δύο ρυμουλκά από τον Πειραιά και έδωσε εντολή να κατευθυνθούν στη Σαντορίνη, όμως παραμένει αναπάντητο το ερώτημα γιατί περίμενε περίπου 12 ώρες για να ζητήσει επισήμως και να συνάψει συμβόλαιο για τη διάσωση του σκάφους με μια ειδικευμένη στο αντικείμενο εταιρεία.

Αυτό, τουλάχιστον, αποκαλύπτει το επίσημο έγγραφο «no cure - no pay» (καμία αμοιβή χωρίς διάσωση) που παρουσιάζει η «Κ.Ε.» και φέρει την υπογραφή του αρχιπλοιάρχου της Louis Γ. Κουμπενά και του Γ. Πολυχρονίου, επιχειρησιακού διευθυντή της εταιρείας Τσαβλίρη. Μόλις δύο ώρες προτού βυθιστεί το πλοίο, της ανέθεσαν να το σώσει... Σε άλλη ναυαγοσωστική εταιρεία που έδειξε ενδιαφέρον έδινε την απάντηση ότι «το φροντίζουμε εμείς κι όλα είναι υπό έλεγχο». 

*Αποκαλυπτική είναι η δήλωση στην «Κ.Ε.» του Γ. Μάτσα, ιδιοκτήτη της ομώνυμης εταιρείας ναυαγοσωστικών. 

*«Αναχωρήσαμε 20 λεπτά μετά το συμβάν, περίπου στις 16.30. Οταν επικοινωνήσαμε με τη Louis για ν' αναλάβουμε τη διάσωση του πλοίου, μας είπαν ότι είναι περιττή η βοήθειά μας και να επιστρέψουμε στο Λαύριο. Τους ακούσαμε και επιστρέψαμε χάνοντας πολύτιμο χρόνο. Γύρω στις 18.00 μάθαμε ότι το πλοίο είχε πάρει κλίση και ξεκινήσαμε πάλι, με δική μας πρωτοβουλία». 

Είναι η ώρα που άρχισε ο δεύτερος τηλεφωνικός γύρος επικοινωνίας της Louis, με τις ναυαγοσωστικές εταιρείες. 

*«Σας επαναλαμβάνουμε ότι όλα είναι υπό πλήρη έλεγχο. Τα ρυμουλκά "Αλεξάντερ 5" και "Μεγαλόχαρη 7" κατευθύνονται στη Σαντορίνη με έμπειρο προσωπικό και αντιρρυπαντικό σκάφος. Δεν χρειαζόμαστε βοήθεια», ήταν και πάλι η επίσημη γραμμή της εταιρείας. 

Το συμφωνητικό

Αυτό το «παζάρι» συνεχιζόταν όλο το βράδυ. Οι ναυαγοσωστικές εταιρείες προσπαθούσαν να «χτυπήσουν», με συμφωνητικό που είναι τυποποιημένο από τους νηογνώμονες (κυρίως τον αγγλικό Lloyd), τη διάσωση του πλοίου. 

*«Χάθηκε πολύτιμος χρόνος επειδή στις συνεννοήσεις μετείχαν οι ασφαλιστές. Ναύλωσαν τα δύο ρυμουλκά και δεν ήθελαν να "ανοιχτούν" οικονομικά με αμοιβή για επιθαλάσσια αρωγή που θα πλήρωναν σε κάποια ναυαγοσωστική εταιρεία», εκτιμά σήμερα στέλεχος ναυαγοσωστικής εταιρείας. Γύρω στις 10 με 11 το βράδυ, η εταιρεία άλλαξε «ρότα»: «Πρώτη φορά χτύπησε το τηλέφωνό από τη Louis -μέχρι τότε τηλεφωνούσα εγώ- και με ρώτησαν με αγωνία αν φτάνουμε σύντομα αποφεύγοντας όμως να μου πουν αν κινδυνεύει το πλοίο», μας δήλωσε ο Γ. Μάτσας. 

Τελικά, κι ενώ όλα τα ναυαγοσωστικά κατευθύνονταν στη Σαντορίνη, περίπου στις 2.20 έφυγε το φαξ από την εταιρεία Τσαβλίρη με την υπογραφή του επιχειρησιακού της διευθυντή Γ. Πολυχρονίου για την παροχή διάσωσης, όπως προβλέπει το συμφωνητικό του Lloyd. 

Λίγη ώρα μετά, επέστρεψε υπογεγραμμένο κι από τον αρχικαπετάνιο τής Louis: «Καμία αμοιβή αν δεν υπάρξει διάσωση». Στόχος -σύμφωνα με το συμφωνητικό- να σωθεί το καράβι και να προστατευτεί το περιβάλλον από τη ρύπανση. Από το αποτελέσμα της προσπάθειας θα καθοριζόταν η αμοιβή. Το σκηνικό όμως ήταν προδιαγεγραμμένο, αφού ήταν πλέον αργά
Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία
15/4/2007

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το ρυμουλκό που βοήθησε στη διάσωση ανήκε στην Εταιρεία ΕΡΓΩ ΑΤΕ που κατασκέυαζε κάποιο λιμενικό έργο στο Αθηνιό (εκέι που δένουν τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας). Από την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας (http://www.ergo-sa.gr/gr/mech_equipment.html) τα στοιχεία του ρυμουλκού:
*ΛΕΩΝ I*
Ν. ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ 5869
Mηχανές 2 Caterpillar 2X243=486 Hp

----------


## Michael

Αν επιτρέπεται θα ήθελα και εγώ να εκφράσω όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται κάποιες απόψεις επί του θέματος.
Κατ’ αρχήν θα πρέπει να εφράσουμε την λύπη μας για την όλη ζημιά που που ούτως ή άλλως προκλήθηκε και για τους δυο αγνοούμενος όπως και αν αυτοί χάθηκαν. Επίσης τα συγχαρητήριά μας σε όσους προσέτρεξαν ανιδιοτελώς για την διάσωση των ανθρώπων και στον καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα που κατάφεραν να εκκενώσουν ένα τέτοιο πλοίο χωρίς να ανοίξει ούτε μια μύτη!
Νομίζω όμως ότι θα πρέπει όλοι να αντιληφθούμε πως δεν είμαστε γνώστες των πλήρων πραγματικών περιστατικών και επομένως ό,τι και αν λέμε είναι κατ’ αρχήν αίολο γιατί στηρίζεται, στο βαθμό που στηρίζεται, σε αποσπασματικά στοιχεία ή ενίοτε σε πληροφορίες και εκτιμήσεις τρίτων που μπορεί να μην είναι έγκυρες. Συνεπώς ωφείλουμε να επιδεικνύουμε σεβασμό και να είμαστε προσεκτικοί για να μην σπηλώσουμε πρόσωπα που αυτές τις ώρες μάλιστα ίσως να δοκιμάζονται και μπορεί να έχουν πίσω τους και οικογένειες και παιδιά..
Όσον αφορά τα ΜΜΕ νομίζω ότι είναι περριτό να πούμε ότι κινούνται στην δική τους τροχιά της τρομολαγνείας, της παραπληροφορησης, της αθέμιτης τηλεθεασοθηρίας, των μικροκοματικών και οικονομικών αντιπαραθέσεων εν όψει μάλιστα της προεκλογικής περιόδου. Για πολλούς δε λαλίστους «ειδικούς» και «έμπειρους» αποδεικνύεται από αυτά που λένε και από τον τρόπο που τα λένε ότι μάλλον θα πρέπει κανείς να είναι τουλάχιστον επιφυλακτικός απέναντί τους...
Για την καλύτερη μελέτη μάλιστα του θέματος φρονώ πως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να το χωρίσουμε σε δυο κύρια στάδια. Το πρώτο πριν την πρόσκρουση και το δεύτερο μετά την πρόσκρουση. 
Το προ της προσκρούσεως στάδιο έχει να κάνει με το τι συνετέλεσε σε αυτήν. Μπορεί να πρόκειται είτε για αμέλεια είτε για δόλο είτε όμως και τυχηρό ή ανωτέρα βία. Μπορεί να ωφείλετε σε ανθρώπινο παράγοντα (ποιόν όμως; )ή σε μηχανική βλάβη ή κατασκευαστική αστοχία ή και σε συνθήκες του περιβάλοντος. Μπορεί όμως να είναι και συνδυασμός των παραπάνω. Το τι ακριβως συνέβει είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κρίνουμε διότι απλά δεν γνωρίζουμε όλα εκείνο το υλικό που απαιτείται για να προβούμε σε συμπεράσματα. Το υλικό αυτό αποτελεί στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του το υλικό της που θα προκύψει από την ανάκριση. Συμπεριλαμβάνωνται δε σε αυτό τόσο οι μαρτυρίες όλων των εμπλεκομένων όσο και διάφορα τεχνικά στοιχεία μεταξύ αυτών και το λεγόμενο μαυρο κουτί, έαν βέβαια αυτό έχει πραγματικά καταγράψει χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για τις κρίσιμες ώρες. Όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία θα έρθουν στο φως της δημοσιότητας αρκετά μετά. 
Όσον αφορά το μετά την πρόσκρουση στάδιο θα πρέπει να δούμε τρια παράλληλα σημεία. Το πρώτο είναι η διάσωση των ανθρώπων (επιβατών και πληρώματος). Σε αυτό νομίζω πως υπήρξε σχεδόν απόλυτη επιτυχία. 
Το δεύτερο σημείο είναι η αποφυγή ρύπανσης. Σε αυτό το σημέιο επάρθησαν και από το πλοίο και από την εταιρία και από την αρχή αρκετά μέτρα και έπεται και συνέχεια.
Το τρίτο σημείο είναι η διάσωση του σκάφους. Σε αυτό πολλά ειπώθηκαν, αλλά και πάλι για βγάλουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε να δούμε όλα τα στοιχεία. 
Ενδεικτικά ομως θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ορισμένα πράγματα ειδικά όσον αφορά τα θέματα της ασφάλειας και των αποζημιώσεων. Κατ’ αρχήν υπάρχουν δυο ειδών ασφάλιες οι υποχρεωτικές και οι προαιρετικές. Υποχρεωτικές είναι π.χ. οι ασφάλειες για ρύπανση από πετρέλαιο. Συνεπώς το πλοίο έχει τέτοια ασφάλεια, αλλά δεν λαμβάνει τίποτα αυτό παρα μόνο οι τρίτοι ζημιωθέντες. Πάντοτε όμως στις αποζημιώσεις από αυτές τις αφάλειες καθώς και σε άλλες όπως για αστική ευθύνη κλπ υπάρχει περιορισμός της ευθύνης, δηλαδή ένα ανώτατο όριο. Συνήθως αυτές καλύπτονται από αλληλασφαλιστικά ταμεία γνωστά στην αγορά ως P&I Clubs ή ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες. 
Στις προαιρετικές περιλαμβάνωνται η ασφάλιση του πλοίου για ζημίες τις οποίες μπορει να υποστεί όπως επίσης και η ασφάλιση του ναύλου. Αν και προαιρετικές σχεδόν πάντοτε γίνονται από τον πλοιοκτήτη. Τα λεφτά τα λαμβάνει ο πλοιοκτήτης. Αν όμως χρωστάει δάνειο για την αγορά του πλοίου μπορέι να τα παρεί ο δανειστής, δηλαδή η τράπεζα. Το πλοίο μπορεί να σφαλιστεί για την συνολική του αξία ή για ένα μόνο μέρος της. Μπορεί επίσης να ασφαλιστούν διάφορα ποσοστά σε διάφορους ασφαλιστές. Αυτό νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει και εν προκειμένω από ό,τι τουλάχιστον συνήγαγα από τα ΜΜΕ. Για να εισπράξει την αποζημίωση ο πλοιοκτήτης θα πρέπει να μην υπάρχει δόλος. Συνεπώς αν αποδειχτει ότι το βούλιαξε επίτειδες, χαιρέτα την την αποζημίωση. Πόσο εύκολο όμως είναι να αποδειχθεί; Εξαρτάται. Πάντως οι ασφαλιστές δεν είναι πρωτάρηδες ούτε οι πραγματογνώμωνες που ορίζουν. Όταν μιλάμε για πραγματογνώμωνες μιλάμε για πραγματογνώμωνες. Κάμμια ασφαλιστική δεν θα δώσει τσάμπα αποζημίωση. 
Τώρα για το αν θα έπαιρνε την αποζημίωση αν δεν βούλιαζε το πλοίο, εξαρτάται από τους όρους της ασφαλιστικης σύμβασης. Εκτιμώ, χωρίς να γνωρίζω, πως θα τα έπαιρνε. Η περίπτωση που δεν θα τα έπαιρνε είναι αν υπήρχε σχετική ρήτρα που όμως δεν συνιθίζεται στα καινουργία ασφαλιστήρια των Λόυδς. Απλά δεν θα έπαιρνε το συνολικό ποσό αλλά το ποσο που θα αντιστοιχούσε στην ζημιά την οποία υπέστη. Αν όμως υπήρχε τεκμαρτή ολική απώλεια θα μπορούσε να εγκαταλείψει το πλοίο στους ασφαλιστές και να εισπράξει το σύνολο της ασφαλιστικής αξίας του πλοίου ανεξάρτητα από την ζημία που υπέστη.
Τέλος ο πλοιοκτήτης ωφείλει σύμφωνα με του όρους της ασφάλισης να προβεί σε όλες εκείνες τις ενέργειες που θα μπορούσαν να συμβάλλουν στην προστασία του πλοίου.

----------


## ninemos

ολα τα μικρο-θεωρητικα της Υδροδυναμικης καλα. 
μεχρι να βρεθεις πανω σε ενα πλοιο-περιπτερο και να κανεις τον καπετανιο . τοτε ξεχνιονται ολα και κανεις οτι σ'αρεσει .
η Σαντορινη και τα Φηρα ειναι εκει πριν απο ολους μας. τα κρουαζιεροπλοια φθανουν με ρυθμο αστικου Μετρο και δενουν οσο κοντυτερα μπορουν στα Φηρα. εκει παιζεται ο πολεμος συμφεροντων ( αναμενες μηχανες, bow thrusters σε διαρκη λειτουργια, κοσκινισμα απο τον μεγαλο "χαβαλε" τους, βαρδιες σε πληρη ετοιμοτητα κλπ). δεν συμφερει λοιπον μακρια απο το λιμενισκο ( οχι λιμανι).
οποιος εχει την διαθεση ας ανατρεξει σε φωτογραφιες του ΕΟΤ και θα δει τα πλοια με την πλωρη δεμενα σε ενα ναυδετο να ακουμπανε την πρυμνη τους στο Β. μπαρακι των Φηρων!!!.......τα βιντεο που τραβηξαν οι ιδιοι οι μισο-ναυαγοι δειχνουν ακριβως ποσο ξυστα περνανε ολοι (!!) για την καλη φωτογραφηση και μετα την αποτομη αριστερη στροφη ( μπροστα απο τα Φηρα ) για να δεσουν στα 4 ναυδετα.
οσον αφορα τον καπετανιο, ασχετα με το γιατι το στουκαρε στην ακτη ( ΝΑΙ , ετσι ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα ), το καλυτερο που επρεπε να κανει ηταν να μεινει ακινητος πανω στη ξερα και οχι να κανει προσω-αναποδα μεγαλονοντας την αβαρια και μειονοντας τον χρονο evacuation. εκει πρεπει να εντοπιστει η τεραστια ευθυνη του.
τη σωστη αυτη κινηση εκανε ο υπεροχος καπετανιος του ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ, εξω απο το λιμανι οταν κτυπησε πρυμα τον ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟ. ετσι εδωσε χρονο σε ολα τα παιδια να ετοιμαστουν και να σωθουν απο το ιδιο το πληρωμα, εκτος απο τα 4-5 παιδια που εγκλωβιστηκαν η σκοτωθηκαν αμεσα με την προσκρουση.
ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΣ ολα αυτα.
τωρα μια ερωτηση αγαθου τυπου : ΠΩΣ ΕΝΑ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΕΙ με κλασση ΠΑΓΟΘΡΑΥΣΤΙΚΟΥ , να φερει στεγανα λιγοτερα η μικροτερης αποδοσης απο τα κλασικα ποντοπορα . γιατι δεν ρωτα καποιος τον "ΣΚΛΗΡΟ " Νορβηγικο Νηογνωμονα ?.... 

Ας αφησουμε τα ρευματα και τις επιταχυνσεις -με τις ροπες- σε αλλα δρωμενα.

ολα τα καλα πλοια διαθετουν στην γεφυρα ψηφιακο πλανο των διαμερισματων με βαθμο κατακλυσης , αντλιες που δεν δουλευουν , κατασταση ανοικτων-κλειστων στεγανοπορτων κλπ. 
αυτο δεν το ειχε το πλοιο η δεν το εβλεπαν οι 4-6 ανθρωποι που ηταν επανω ?
γιατι επρεπε να περασουν 20-40 λεπτα για να καταλαβουν οτι κατι ηταν αυτος ο κροτος , και να δωσουν σημα κινδυνου ?










> Δεν είμαι ειδικός και δεν θέλω να "το παίξω" παντογνώστης. Καλό θα ήταν οι πλοίαρχοι του forum να μας πουν τη γνώμη τους (ας πούμε πως θα αντιδρούσαν αυτοί σε μια παρόμοια κατάσταση, αν και καταλαβαίνω ότι "όποιος είναι έξω από το χορό, πολλά τραγούδια ξέρει" και είναι σε δύσκολη θέση κάποιος όταν κάνει κριτική σε ένα συνάδελφό του). Και να μας λύσουν κάποιες απορίες (όσο μπορούν)
> 
> Έβαλα το απόσπασμα από τον πλοηγό (ζητώ συγνώμη αν υπάρχουν λάθη στη μετάφραση) για να δούμε ότι η περιοχή έχει πολύ μεγάλα βάθη και τα αβαθή είναι στη χειρότερη περίπτωση 2,5 στάδια (463,25m) από την ακτή και στο υπόλοιπο τα βάθη είναι πάνω από 36 m (με την επιφύλαξη βέβαια ότι ο πλοηγός είναι παλιός και ο βυθός στη Σαντορίνη αλλάζει και μέρα με τη μέρα λόγω του ηφαιστείου). Τι δουλειά είχε ένα τόσο μεγάλο σκάφος τόσο κοντά στην ακτή; 
> 
> Λόγω του φαινομένου Bernoulli όταν ένα σκάφος (ειδικότερα όταν είναι μεγάλο) κινείται κοντά στην ακτή δέχεται μια δύναμη προς την ακτή και μια ροπή που στρέφει την πρύμη προς την ακτή (είναι κάτι ανάλογο του squat, και είναι σημαντική παράμετρος στα λιμενικά έργα), η δύναμη και η ροπή είναι ανάλογες με την ταχύτητα του πλοίου. Αυτό το φαινόμενο σε συνδυασμό με την πίεση του ανέμου στη μεγάλη επιφάνεια των εξάλων θα μπορούσε να εξηγήσει αυτό που φέρεται να είπε ο πλοίαρχος "δεν με άκουσε το καράβι".
> 
> Είναι δυνατό να κατακλύζονται τόσο γρήγορα χώροι επιβατών; Δεν κλείνουν τα στεγανά, δεν δουλεύουν αντλίες με τις εφεδρικές γεννήτριες ώστε να επιβραδύνουν την κατάκλυση; (Εδώ θέλουμε κι ένα μηχανικό)
> 
> Γιατί δεν γέμισαν τις βάρκες και τα βαρελάκια (που άνοιξαν μόνα τους όταν το πλοίο βούλιαξε) και να τις κατεβάσουν γεμάτες στο νερό και το η παντόφλα και οι λάντζες απλώς να χρειαζόταν για επιτάχυνση της εκκένωσης;
> ...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχεις δίκιο! Εγώ προσπαθούσα (με όσα ξέρω από θαλάσσια υδροδυναμική) να καταλάβω τι έγινε και επειδή δεν έβγαζα άκρη έβαλα το post μήπως και με διαφωτίσει κανένας πλοίαρχος (στο τέλος της παραγράφου με τα υδροδυναμικά έπρεπε να μπει ερωτηματικό που το ξέχασα). 
Για την ταξινόμηση του πλοίου σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα του Det Norske Veritas (https://exchange.dnv.com/Exchange/Ma...VesselID=14467)
Το πλοίο είχε ταξινομηθεί:  1A1 ICE-1A Passenger Ship
Δηλαδή:
 - Vessel built under the supervision of Det Norske Veritas. 
*1A1* - Vessel for which periodical surveys are stipulated in relation to special (main) periodical survey intervals of 5 years.
*ICE-1A** (or *-1A* or *-1B* or *-1C*) - Vessel which may operate in channels prepared by icebreakers and/or in open waters with smaller ice floes. The Rules are considered to meet the Finnish-Swedish ice class regulations for corresponding classes, and the Canadian arctic regulations for type A,B,C and D ships, respectively.
*Passenger Ship* - Vessel with accommodation for passengers. The vessel is intended for cruises or regular transport services.

Δηλαδή δεν ήταν παγοθραυστικό , αλλά μπορούσε να αντιμετωπίσει μικρά κομμάτια πάγου. Αλλά η απορία για τα στεγανά και τις αντλίες παραμένει. Αφού έιναι και επιβατικό πλοίο οπότε πρέπει να έχει (λογικά, λόγω περισσότερων και λιγότερο εκπαιδευμένων επιβαινόντων) περισσότερη ασφάλεια από ένα φορτηγό.

Και μια δεύτερη απορία σε συνέχεια αυτής του Νήνεμου:
Σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις, της εταιρείας και στελεχών του Υπουργείου για το περίφημο διάστημα 30min, "ο πλοίαρχος *δεν* διέταξε εγκατάλειψη πλοίου για να μη δημιουργηθεί πανικός και δεν ισχύει το μισάωρο" (ή κάποιες παρόμοιες δηλώσεις). Δεν εξετάζω το μισάωρο που στο κάτω κάτω είναι δευτερεύον και από ότι φάνηκε δεν είχε επίπτωση στην ασφαλή εγκατάλειψη ο χρόνος που πήρε.
Αλλά απορώ αν δεν διέταξε εγκατάλειψη γιατί κατέβηκαν οι επιβάτες; Αποφάσισαν όλοι μαζί "ας φορέσουμε ένα σωσίβιο να κατεβούμε στις βάρκες"; 
Και ο τελευταίος που ταξιδεύει με ένα πλοίο της ακτοπλΐας και βλέπει το βίντεο με τα σωστικά μαθαίνει ότι "*Εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου γίνεται μόνο με διαταγή δια ζώσης φωνής του πλοιάρχου*" πως γίνονται τέτοιες δηλώσεις;

----------


## unbreakable

Τα νερά είχαν κατακλύσει όλο το μηχανοστάσιο και μέρος των κάτω καμπίνων ,και παρόλα αυτά το επισκεύασε και ταξίδευσε για χρόνια μέχρι που πήρε φωτιά σε επισκευές στο Πέραμα και καταστράφηκε ολοσχερώς .
Mastrokostas, I am not 100% sure but if I remember well Pegasus caught fire in Venice, when it was coming back at the end of the Carribean season in spring of 1991.
Maybe you were talking about Athina Palace, which caught fire in the port, near the pax terminal in 1993.
Please forgive me if I am wrong, but after so many years and ships sometimes the memories mix up.
Thank you and please excuse the language 
(I can read but I can not write greek,I am from Romania)

----------


## ninemos

both of you are 50 % right ( each ! )

the first one caught fire in Adriatic Sea, empty of passengers .
if a vessel is just coming-out of overall repair , gets all apropriate papers and certificates of fire safety, how it becomes a total loss from FIRE ? 
Crazy stuff , right ? 
but that's the strange things, happening everyday at SEA and specifically close to Manila Straits........

the second one was a total loss from fire - again - standing sideways close to pax terminal, with easy access for all ground and sea fire vehicles ........

Crazy stuff , right ?

any comments, guys ?





> Τα νερά είχαν κατακλύσει όλο το μηχανοστάσιο και μέρος των κάτω καμπίνων ,και παρόλα αυτά το επισκεύασε και ταξίδευσε για χρόνια μέχρι που πήρε φωτιά σε επισκευές στο Πέραμα και καταστράφηκε ολοσχερώς .
> Mastrokostas, I am not 100% sure but if I remember well Pegasus caught fire in Venice, when it was coming back at the end of the Carribean season in spring of 1991.
> Maybe you were talking about Athina Palace, which caught fire in the port, near the pax terminal in 1993.
> Please forgive me if I am wrong, but after so many years and ships sometimes the memories mix up.
> Thank you and please excuse the language 
> (I can read but I can not write greek,I am from Romania)

----------


## unbreakable

The funny story from the time I was working for Epirotiki is that the italian fire brigade from the shore was called for assistance, and somehow that time the fire went out of control.
There was also a story about some pax wich were smuggling narcotics with the ship that time.
Who knows, maybe there was a connection between the two stories...

----------


## unbreakable

Concerning this one, there are few things which I can say:
1-Potamianos got the ship in 1992, as Carla Costa
2-I was onboard for about 1 month before the begining of the summer cruises
3-if I remember well, staff captain was Nikos Koufogiannis
4-classic ship with large public areas, beautifull, built in 1951
http://www.greatoceanliners.net/flandre2.html
5-the italians had the steam turbines replaced with FIAT engines, the E/R
was totally black from the exhaust
It wasn't a surprise for me when the ship caught fire, the same day she was supposed to embark pax for scandinavian cruises.
Maybe it was much easier for everybody to let her burn.....

----------


## mastrokostas

(That was Sundance Cruises' first vessel, SUNDANCER... The ship that came back from the dead, twice!

A short history: built 1975 as SVEA CORONA for Silja Line, sold to Sundance in 1984 and became SUNDANCER, ran aground, flooded, and was declared a constructive total loss, sold to Epirotiki (still in 1984!), renamed PEGASUS and rebuilt, entered service 1987, in 1991 while an exhibition ship berthed at Venice, sank again, salvaged again, laid-up, sold in 1994 to Strintzis Line to be rebuilt as a ferry and renamed IONIAN EXPRESS, but suffered a fire while being rebuilt, and finally scrapped in 1995.

I guess, having sunk twice and then burned, she was a very unlucky ship, but at the same time she was lucky in that she got two second chances!

And all this action and excitement during a lifespan of only 20 years! (Actually, all of it was during her second decade - her career on the Baltic from 1975 to 1984 was quite uneventful.)
__________________
Doug Newman
Cruise Critic Message Boards Host
Cunard Line, Holland America Line, Orient Lines, What Ever Happened To........???
E-mail: hostdoug at cruisecritic dot com

Δανείζομαι την αυτό το κείμενο από άλλο forum για την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας .
Στην φωτιά που πήρε στην Βενετία ,παρ’ ολίγο να ήμουν μέσα ,και είναι αλήθεια ότι ακούστηκαν τότε διάφορα.

----------


## Eleni

Ναυάγιο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Sea Diamond»
*Επισπεύδεται η έναρξη διαδικασιών για την απάντληση του πετρελαίου*

*Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ*
Τρίτη, 17 Απριλίου 2007 07:00

*ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ* αναμονής για τις εξελίξεις, τόσο για την προανακριτική διαδικασία όσο και για την απάντληση του πετρελαίου καυσίμων από τις δεξαμενές του πλοίου, μπαίνει πλέον η υπόθεση του ναυαγίου του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Sea Diamond».

*Σύσκεψη* 

Εν τω μεταξύ σήμερα το μεσημέρι πραγματοποιείται σύσκεψη στο υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας με τους φορείς της Σαντορίνης και στην οποία έχουν προσκληθεί και εκπρόσωποι της εταιρείας.

Οι φορείς του νησιού αναμένεται να ζητήσουν να ενημερωθούν αναλυτικά για το σχεδιασμό που αναπτύσσεται σε ό,τι αφορά την απάντληση του πετρελαίου από τις δεξαμενές. 

 Θα ζητήσουν από το ΥΕΝ αλλά και από την εταιρεία το έργο να ξεκινήσει άμεσα, ενώ θα θέσουν και το θέμα της ανέλκυσης του ναυαγίου.

Σύμφωνα πάντως με πληροφορίες της «Ν» οι εργασίες απάντλησης του πετρελαίου από τις δεξαμενές του πλοίου δεν θα ξεκινήσουν άμεσα. ¶μεσα θα επιχειρηθεί να ξεκινήσουν οι διαδικασίες.

Πρώτα θα γίνει η μελέτη από δύο επιπλέον ειδικούς που θα έρθουν από την Αγγλία. Αρχικά θα εξεταστούν τα βίντεο του ναυαγίου. Εάν οι βιντεοσκοπήσεις που έκανε το ρομποτικό μηχάνημα από το ναυάγιο δοθεί άδεια από την εισαγγελία να μελετηθούν δεν θα χρειαστεί να γίνει νέα κατάδυση. Στη συνέχεια η ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία σε συνεργασία με τους ασφαλιστές του πλοίου θα επιλέξουν την εταιρεία που θα αναλάβει το έργο της απάντλησης. 

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της «Ν» το θέμα της τύχης του «μαύρου κουτιού» VDR στο οποίο αναμένεται να είναι καταγεγραμμένα σε κώδικα όλα όσα συνέβησαν στο πλοίο τις τελευταίες 24ώρες, δεν έχει ακόμα καθορισθεί. Η εισαγγελία Νάξου εξετάζει ακόμα όλα τα πιθανά ενδεχόμενα.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της «Ν» η εισαγγελία βάζει σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα την παραμονή του VDR στην Ελλάδα. Σε περίπτωση που αυτό δεν καταστεί εφικτό η κάψουλα θα φύγει για ειδικό εργαστήριο του εξωτερικού για να γίνει η αποκωδικοποίησή του, αφού όμως πρώτα διασφαλιστούν τα δεδομένα που έχουν καταγραφεί. 

Σημειώνεται ότι είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί το «μαύρο»κουτί για την διερεύνηση των συνθηκών ενός ναυαγίου. Σύμφωνα με το Διεθνή Ναυτιλιακό Οργανισμό ΙΜΟ την ευθύνη για τη μεταφορά τέτοιων δεδομένων έχουν οι ανακριτικές αρχές της κάθε χώρας. Πάντως το VDR έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί στην προανακριτική διαδικασία διερεύνησης ναυτικών ατυχημάτων στην Ελλάδα τρεις φορές στο παρελθόν με επιτυχία.

*Οι ναυπηγοί* 

Τον κίνδυνο παραπλάνησης της κοινής γνώμης από τις εκτιμήσεις που γίνονται, επισημαίνει σε ανακοίνωσή του ο Σύλλογος Διπλωματούχων Ναυπηγών Μηχανικών Ελλάδος, αφού όπως τονίζει «σε αυτή τη χρονική στιγμή με άγνωστα τα στοιχεία του πλοίου και άγνωστες τις συνθήκες του ναυαγίου, είναι πρόωρη η έκφραση τεκμηριωμένης επιστημονικής άποψης». 

*Οι εφοδιαστές* 

Παράλληλα και ο Πανελλήνιος Σύλλογος Εφοδιαστών Πλοίων σε ανακοίνωσή του επισημαίνει ότι: «Κατ' αρχήν ως Ελληνες όλοι αισθανόμαστε υπερηφάνεια για την ναυτιλία μας και τους ναυτικούς μας και σ' αυτό πιστεύουμε, δεν υπάρχει αντίθετη γνώμη. Το συγκεκριμένο ναυτικό ατύχημα δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να μειώσει τη φήμη της ναυτιλίας μας και να αποτελέσει ανασταλτικό παράγοντα ανακοπής του τουριστικού ρεύματος προς την Ελλάδα.

¶λλωστε μετά το ατύχημα αυτό, δεν φαίνεται να έχουν ακυρωθεί μέχρι στιγμής αφίξεις στη χώρα μας και εκτιμούμε ότι ούτε μελλοντικά θα συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο από το γεγονός του παραπάνω ατυχήματος. Ο κλάδος των κρουαζιεροπλοίων είναι ζωτικός για τη ναυτιλία μας, τις εφοδιαστικές επιχειρήσεις, αλλά και γενικά της εθνικής οικονομίας και γι' αυτό όλοι οι αρμόδιοι φορείς οφείλουν με συνέπεια να εργάζονται προς την κατεύθυνση αυτή». 

*Η εταιρεία* 

Χθες η Louis Hellenic Cruises σε ανακοίνωσή της στις ΗΠΑ, ανέφερε ότι προχώρησε σε εκμίσθωση του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Oceanic II» για την πραγματοποίηση τριήμερων και τετραήμερων κρουαζιέρων στο Αιγαίο και την Τουρκία. Η εκμίσθωση ξεκινά από τις 30 Απριλίου μέχρι τις 28 Μαΐου 2007. Το πλοίο έχει τη δυνατότητα να φιλοξενήσει 790 επιβάτες.

Παράλληλα η εταιρεία στην ανακοίνωσή της τονίζει ότι σχεδιάζει τις επόμενες εβδομάδες να ανακοινώσει νέα προσθήκη κρουαζιερόπλοιου στο στόλο της.

*Ο ρόλος των ρυμουλκών στα ναυτικά ατυχήματα*

Υποχρεωμένα να συνδράμουν τις Λιμενικές Αρχές είναι τα ναυαγοσωστικά και τα ρυμουλκά σκάφη σε περιπτώσεις ναυαγίων, πυρκαγιάς και προσαράξεων. Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Πληρωμάτων Ρυμουλκών και Ναυαγοσωστικών, η άδεια ρυμουλκού αναφέρει: 

«Ο πλοιοκτήτης, ο κυβερνήτης και το πλήρωμα του ρυμουλκού υποχρεούνται να συμμορφώνονται απροφάσιστα στις διαταγές της Λιμενικής Αρχής και να συνδράμουν αυτήν σε θέματα που αφορούν την ασφάλεια ναυσιπλοΐας τη δημόσια τάξη και ασφάλεια του λιμανιού και των εγκαταστάσεών του. Αρμόδια να κρίνει αν πότε συντρέχουν οι πιο πάνω περιπτώσεις είναι η λιμενική αρχή».

Επίσης τα ρυμουλκά υποχρεούνται να εκτελούν στα μεγάλα λιμάνια της χώρας μας φυλακές ρυμουλκού ασφαλείας χωρίς να τους παρέχεται το δικαίωμα αποζημίωσης από το δημόσιο. 

Η Ένωση με αφορμή το ναυάγιο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Sea Diamond» ζητεί την υποχρεωτική ύπαρξη ρυμουλκού ασφαλείας στα τουριστικότερα λιμάνια της χώρας.

Όπως επισημαίνει, αφού εκφράζει τα ειλικρινή της συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια των δύο Γάλλων αγνοουμένων, χρειάζεται η αναβάθμιση του ρόλου των ρυμουλκών και ναυαγοσωστικών καθώς και η νομική αναβάθμιση του Κανονισμού Λιμένος. 

Επίσης και την υποχρεωτική χρήση ρυμουλκού ή ναυαγοσωστικού σε όλους τους λιμένες για την πλαγιοδέτηση των πλοίων ασχέτως σημαίας και χωρητικότητας. Τέλος ζητεί και την αναβάθμιση των διπλωμάτων χρήσης των ρυμουλκών και ναυαγοσωστικών και θέσπιση μαθημάτων ή σεμιναρίων στις σχολές Ναυτικών Δοκίμων περί της υποδοχής και συνεργασίας με ρυμουλκά και ναυαγοσωστικά.

*ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ ΤΣΙΜΠΛΑΚΗΣ*
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...17/1324286.htm

----------


## Eleni

http://www.deck-officer.info/forum/v...asc&highlight=

----------


## Eleni

*Τη νομική οδό παίρνει το ναυάγιο του «Sea Diamond»*

 ΕΞΠΡΕΣ *πρίν 2 ώρες και 15'*




   Στο νομικό της σκέλος εισέρχεται η υπόθεση της βύθισης του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Sea Diamond», καθώς τα στοιχεία που εμπεριέχονται στη συσκευή VDR του πλοίου, που ανασύρθηκε επιτυχώς το Σάββατο το μεσημέρι, μετά την αποκωδικοποίησή τους, που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα γίνει σε εξειδικευμένο κέντρο του εξωτερικού, θα αποτελέσουν στοιχεία που θα προστεθούν στο προανακριτικό υλικό της έρευνας που διενεργεί η Εισαγγελία Νάξου. Η όλη υπόθεση, σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις εξειδικευμένων ναυτιλιακών νομικών, μέλλεται να διευκρινιστεί στις νομικές διεργασίες που θα εξελιχθούν μεταξύ ναυτασφαλιστικών οργανισμών, διασωστών που προσέτρεξαν στο συμβάν αλλά και εκείνων που συμφώνησαν με την εταιρία του πλοίου, καθώς και των επιβαινόντων του πλοίου, αλλά και της οικογένειας των δύο αγνοούμενων Γάλλων όπως αυτές προβλέπονται διεθνώς. Χθες οι έρευνες για τους δύο αγνοούμενους Γάλλους ολοκληρώθηκαν ενώ δεν αποκλείεται δύτες με ειδικό εξοπλισμό για καταδύσεις σε μεγάλο βάθος να επαναλάβουν τη διερεύνηση χώρων του πλοίου που ήδη έγινε από τις ρομποτικές κάμερες.

   Στο μεταξύ, σε ανακοίνωσή της η εταιρία Louis Cruise Lines και με αφορμή την παρουσίαση από μερίδα των μέσων ενημέρωσης περί του ενδεχόμενου ύπαρξης δόλου, χαρακτηρίζει απαράδεκτο και αβάσιμο κάθε συσχετισμό της εταιρίας με επιδιωκόμενο όφελος από το ατύχημα, διαψεύδοντας κάθε τέτοιο σενάριο κατηγορηματικά. Στην ίδια ανακοίνωση τονίζεται επίσης ότι οι προτεραιότητες της Louis Hellenic Cruises τις τελευταίες 6 ημέρες ήταν η ασφαλής εκκένωση και ο επαναπατρισμός των επιβατών που βρίσκονταν στο «Sea Diamond» την 5η Απριλίου 2007 και η ασφάλεια του πληρώματος. Υπήρχε ένα πλήθος υποθέσεων που έπρεπε να διευθετηθούν για τη διασφάλιση της αποτελεσματικής επιστροφής των επιβατών στις πατρίδες τους υπό τις καλύτερες συνθήκες. Ακόμα έπρεπε να διευθετηθούν καταβολές χρημάτων στους επιβάτες και το πλήρωμα για τις αποσκευές τους και άλλα έξοδα που συνδέονται με το περιστατικό. Η Louis Hellenic Cruises συνεχίζει να επικεντρώνει τις προσπάθειές της στον εντοπισμό των 2 Γάλλων αγνοουμένων και στην αποτροπή περιβαλλοντικής ρύπανσης, δύο εξαιρετικής σημασίας θέματα. Παράλληλα, μέλημα της εταιρίας είναι η ολοκλήρωση των ερευνών ούτως ώστε να διαφανεί ακριβώς τι συνέβη και για ποιο λόγο.
*Καυτηριασμός της κινδυνολογίας*

  Χθες εξάλλου η Eνωση Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστών Πειραιά σε ανακοίνωσή της μεταξύ άλλων καυτηριάζει την πολιτική αντιμετώπισης του συμβάντος από μερίδα των μέσων μαζικής ενημέρωσης, ενώ υπενθυμίζει ότι η εταιρία που διαχειριζόταν το κρουαζιερόπλοιο αποτελεί πηγή απασχόλησης πολυάριθμου προσωπικού στον Πειραιά, προσφέροντας αδιάκοπη εργασία στη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη του Περάματος με επισκευές πλοίων της. Σε αντίστοιχη ανακοίνωσή του ο πρόεδρος του Πανελληνίου Συλλόγου Εφοδιαστών Πλοίων Ευ. Παγκάκης τονίζει πως το συγκεκριμένο ναυτικό ατύχημα δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να μειώσει τη φήμη της ναυτιλίας μας και να αποτελέσει ανασταλτικό παράγοντα για το τουριστικό ρεύμα προς την Ελλάδα, καυτηριάζει την κινδυνολογία για τις επιπτώσεις ενώ υπενθυμίζει ότι ο κλάδος των κρουαζιερόπλοιων είναι ζωτικός για τη ναυτιλία μας, τις εφοδιαστικές επιχειρήσεις, αλλά και γενικά την εθνική οικονομία και γι' αυτό όλοι οι αρμόδιοι φορείς οφείλουν με συνέπεια να εργάζονται προς την κατεύθυνση αυτή.

----------


## adam

Σίγουρα θέλει πολύ χρόνο ακόμα να ξεκαθαρίσει η υποθέσει με τις ασφαλιστικές καλύψεις παντός αν δεν πάρουν τα εύρο  LOUIS CRUISES προβλέπω να γίνεται λαγος !!!!

----------


## sonia24

προσωπικα ειμαι ασχετη το δηλωνω. ουτε τα ασφαλιστικα των πλοιων ξερω, ουτε την εσωτερικη τους δομη, ουτε τιποτα. απλα, μου φαινεται λιγο περιεργη η υποθεση γιατι μασανε πολλοι τα λογια τους οταν γινονται δηλωσεις γυρω απο αυτο. δε λεω οτι εγινε επιτηδες, μπορει απλα να μη θελει κανεις να παρει την ευθυνη. για οποιο λογο και να συνεβη σημασια εχει οτι η μεγαλη απωλεια ειναι οι 2 ψυχες και κατ επεκταση η ρυπανση του περιβαλλοντος...τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## Eleni

*Αποζημιώσεις στο πλήρωμα του «Sea Diamond»
*http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...18/1325200.htm
*Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ON LINE*
Τετάρτη, 18 Απριλίου 2007 20:52

Αποζημιώσεις μέχρι 3.000 ευρώ, συν ένα μισθό ανάλογα με την ειδικότητα και τον βαθμό τους, άρχισαν να λαμβάνουν από το ειρηνοδικείο Πειραιά, οι ναυτικοί μέλη του πληρώματος του «Sea Diamond», ενώ η διαδικασία της καταβολής θα ολοκληρωθεί εντός των επομένων ημερών.

Στο μεταξύ, κάποιοι ναυτολογήθηκαν στα υπόλοιπα πλοία της Lοuis Hellenic Cruises.

Στις 23 Απριλίου, αναμένεται να αρχίσει εκ νέου ο κύκλος των καταθέσεων του πλοιάρχου και των υπολοίπων αξιωματικών, ενώ κάποιοι από τους επιβάτες έχουν έρθει σε επαφή με δικηγορικά γραφεία για να πληροφορηθούν για τα δικαιώματά τους.

----------


## ninemos

το χρονικο διαστημα των 30 λεπτων , εχει "λαστιχωσει" .....

πολλοι ειδικοι μιλουν (1) για καθαιρεση λεμβων και λοιπων σωστικων , μεσα σε 30 λεπτα και αλλοι (2) για πληρη εγκαταλειψη πλοιου .

ισως το πρωτο να ειναι και το πλεον προφανες , ανεξαρτητα απο τα γραπτα και τις εγκυκλιους.

για το δευτερο, για να συγκεντρωσεις σε ομαδες 20-40 ανθρωπους - ανα σταθμο, μονον αθλος η μυθος ειναι .

μαλλον οι φωστηρες που το διετυπωσαν, εννοουν οτι ο καπετανιος τους κλωτσαει να πεσουν στην θαλασσα μεσα σε 30 λεπτα . ( μακαβριο, αλλά προσοχη στις γελοιες ερμηνειες ) 

φανταστειτε : 
ανεκπαιδευτοι ,
διαφορων ηλικιων ,
διαφορων εθνικοτητων ,
2 διαφορετικων φυλων (απολυτα σημαντικο σε ωρες πανικου),
απο διαφορετικα καταστρωματα και tweendecks, 
αναμεσα σε πορτες που αρχιζουν να κλεινουν, 
ξερουν - δεν ξερουν κολυμπι ( που σημαινει περισσοτερος πανικος )
με προβληματα υγειας η κινησης  κλπ.
με κλιση διαμηκη , η εγκαρσια του πλοιου 

τι να πει κανεις και τι να σχολιασει .

βλεπετε ομως ποσο διατρητα ειναι ολα ? 
τομοι ολοκληροι απο διαταξεις και παρολα αυτα κανεις δεν ξερει τιποτε. 

το αντιθετο τωρα .
εγινε το ναυαγιο του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ , στην Ν. Αφρικη .
με swell 8-10 Μποφωρ, σωθηκαν ΟΛΟΙ οι επιβατες απο προστρεξαντα εμπορικα πλοια και ελικοπτερα. 
το πλοιο στο τελευταιο του πρωινο ειχε κλιση μεγαλυτερη του SEA DIAMOND, οι 100 τελευταιοι επιβατες ηταν στο sundeck - δεμενοι στα ρελια - και με ταξη  (!!!!) περιμεναν την σειρα τους να τους τραβηξουν τα ελικοπτερα.
το προηγουμενο βραδυ, παλι με τον ιδιο κυματισμο , σωσιβιες λεμβοι αλλων σκαφων, πλησιαζαν και επαιρναν τους ναυαγους ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ απο το βυθιζομενο σκαφος ....... 







> Έχεις δίκιο! Εγώ προσπαθούσα (με όσα ξέρω από θαλάσσια υδροδυναμική) να καταλάβω τι έγινε και επειδή δεν έβγαζα άκρη έβαλα το post μήπως και με διαφωτίσει κανένας πλοίαρχος (στο τέλος της παραγράφου με τα υδροδυναμικά έπρεπε να μπει ερωτηματικό που το ξέχασα). 
> Για την ταξινόμηση του πλοίου σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα του Det Norske Veritas (https://exchange.dnv.com/Exchange/Ma...VesselID=14467)
> Το πλοίο είχε ταξινομηθεί:  1A1 ICE-1A Passenger Ship
> Δηλαδή:
>  - Vessel built under the supervision of Det Norske Veritas. 
> *1A1* - Vessel for which periodical surveys are stipulated in relation to special (main) periodical survey intervals of 5 years.
> *ICE-1A** (or *-1A* or *-1B* or *-1C*) - Vessel which may operate in channels prepared by icebreakers and/or in open waters with smaller ice floes. The Rules are considered to meet the Finnish-Swedish ice class regulations for corresponding classes, and the Canadian arctic regulations for type A,B,C and D ships, respectively.
> *Passenger Ship* - Vessel with accommodation for passengers. The vessel is intended for cruises or regular transport services.
> 
> ...

----------


## mastrokostas

Εμένα πάντως ένα πράγμα ρε παιδιά μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση .Τόσες μέρες τόσοι ιδικοί ,τόσοι μαϊντανοί ,ένας δεν είπε.. εντάξει ο καπετάνιος έκανε ένα λάθος και το οποίο θα του στοιχίσει την καριέρα του και είναι και νέος άνθρωπος ,αλλά για το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα ένα μπράβο ρε γαμώτο ,μια λέξει, κάτι  !!
Τι θέλουν να μας πουν ότι 1400 άτομα βγήκα μόνοι τους ότι τα σωσίβια τα είχαν αγοράσει από το Kusantasi ?Ότι υδατοστεγείς πόρτες που έκλεισαν εγκαίρως και όλες, και γι΄ αυτό έκανε και τόσες ώρες να βουλιάξει ,το οφείλουν στους λεμβούχους της Σαντορίνης ?
Σας λεω εκ πείρας ότι κάποιοι αξιωματικοί και ορισμένοι από το πλήρωμα ,έχουν τραβηχτοί πολύ άσχημα μέχρι να βγάλουν όλο τον κόσμο έξω !
Πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει  ποιο μόνος ,ποιο μοναχικός και ποιο αδικημένος από τον ναυτικό  !! 
Αντε γιατι τα πηρα πρωι-πρωι ! :Mad:

----------


## Eleni

> Πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει  ποιο μόνος ,ποιο μοναχικός και ποιο αδικημένος από τον ναυτικό  !! 
> Αντε γιατι τα πηρα πρωι-πρωι !


Μη γράφεις τέτοια γιατί... με κάνεις χάλια!

----------


## Michael

> Εμένα πάντως ένα πράγμα ρε παιδιά μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση .Τόσες μέρες τόσοι ιδικοί ,τόσοι μαϊντανοί ,ένας δεν είπε.. εντάξει ο καπετάνιος έκανε ένα λάθος και το οποίο θα του στοιχίσει την καριέρα του και είναι και νέος άνθρωπος ,αλλά για το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα ένα μπράβο ρε γαμώτο ,μια λέξει, κάτι !!
> Τι θέλουν να μας πουν ότι 1400 άτομα βγήκα μόνοι τους ότι τα σωσίβια τα είχαν αγοράσει από το Kusantasi ?Ότι υδατοστεγείς πόρτες που έκλεισαν εγκαίρως και όλες, και γι΄ αυτό έκανε και τόσες ώρες να βουλιάξει ,το οφείλουν στους λεμβούχους της Σαντορίνης ?
> Σας λεω εκ πείρας ότι κάποιοι αξιωματικοί και ορισμένοι από το πλήρωμα ,έχουν τραβηχτοί πολύ άσχημα μέχρι να βγάλουν όλο τον κόσμο έξω !
> Πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει ποιο μόνος ,ποιο μοναχικός και ποιο αδικημένος από τον ναυτικό !! 
> Αντε γιατι τα πηρα πρωι-πρωι !


Ε, νομίζω πως είναι γνωστός ο ιδιότυπος κοινωνικός ρατσισμός που υπάρχει απέναντι στους ναυτικούς και τις οικογένειές τους από ορισμένους ανθρώπους. Συνήθως προέρχεται από άγνοια και παραπληροφόρηση ή από διάφορα κόμπλεξ...
Ας μην ξεχνάμε εκείνο το παρωμοιώδες που είχε λεχθεί, δηλαδή, πως "_οι δράστες εντοπίσθηκαν και συνελήφθησαν σε μέρος όπου σύχναζαν ναυτικοί και άλλα κακοποιά στοιχεία" (!)._

----------


## Eleni

χαχα αυτό να σου πω δε με χαλάει

αλλά πως τα λένε ρε παιδάκι μου έτσι! Εγώ αυτούς που ξέρω είναι τα καλύτερα παιδιά... (άγιοι χιχι). Καμία σχέση με το μέσο όρο των στεριανών... και λογικό είναι αν το σκεφτείς




> Ας μην ξεχνάμε εκείνο το παρωμοιώδες που είχε λεχθεί, δηλαδή, πως "_οι δράστες εντοπίσθηκαν και συνελήφθησαν σε μέρος όπου σύχναζαν ναυτικοί και άλλα κακοποιά στοιχεία" (!)._

----------


## Michael

Κοίταξε, οι ο φθόνος και η ζήλεια είναι ικανα για το χειρότερο.
Πάντως οι ναυτικοί από την φύση της ζωής τους (διότι στην ουσία πρόκειται για τρόπο ζωής και όχι για ένα απλό επάγγελμα) μαθαίνουν να είναι άνθρωποι ευθείς, να ζητούν την ουσία των πραγμάτων και να φέρνουν αποτέλεσμα με γρήγoρες και ασφαλείς κινήσεις. Είναι αυτό που λέμε με _ναυτικές κινήσεις_ ή αγγλιστί _nautique way._ Και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση και προκειμένου για την διάσωση των επιβαινόντων φαίνεται πως ενέργησαν και πάλι με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
Αλλά οδείς προφήτης στον τόπο του...
Εξάλλου αυτό που πολλοι δεν αντιλαμβάνωνται είναι πως ο Πλοίαρχός και το πλήρωμα δεν πρόκειται να κερδίσούν τίποτα από ένα ατύχημα και φυσικά δεν τους αναλογεί τίποτα από την όποια τυχόν αποζημίωση. Αυτά μπορεί να αφορούν ενδεχομένως τους πλοιοκτήτες (και βασικά σε παλαιότερες εποχές), άλλα όχι και τους ναυτικούς. Μόνο ζημία μπορούν να υποστούν οι ναυτικοί και μάλιστα μεγάλη και πολλές φορές από λάθη και παραλέιψεις άλλων που για τα δικά τους μικροπρεπή και ιδιοτελή συμφέροντα τα φορτώνουν όλα στο τέλος στον πιο αδύνατο (από υπερασπιτικής επάρκειας) κρίκο.

----------


## Eleni

Ξέρεις... το σκεφτόμουνα...
λέω κρίμα για αυτούς τους ανθρώπους, καταστρέφονται οι καριέρες τους... από την άλλη πιστεύω πως η ζωή τα φέρνει έτσι ώστε να σου δώσει την ευκαιρία να δεις αλλιώς κάποια πράγματα, μήπως είναι δηλαδή και για καλό...




> Κοίταξε, οι ο φθόνος και η ζήλεια είναι ικανα για το χειρότερο.
> Πάντως οι ναυτικοί από την φύση της ζωής τους (διότι στην ουσία πρόκειται για τρόπο ζωής και όχι για ένα απλό επάγγελμα) μαθαίνουν να είναι άνθρωποι ευθείς, να ζητούν την ουσία των πραγμάτων και να φέρνουν αποτέλεσμα με γρήγoρες και ασφαλείς κινήσεις. Είναι αυτό που λέμε με _ναυτικές κινήσεις_ ή αγγλιστί _nautique way._ Και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση και προκειμένου για την διάσωση των επιβαινόντων φαίνεται πως ενέργησαν και πάλι με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
> Αλλά οδείς προφήτης στον τόπο του...
> Εξάλλου αυτό που πολλοι δεν αντιλαμβάνωνται είναι πως ο Πλοίαρχός και το πλήρωμα δεν πρόκειται να κερδίσούν τίποτα από ένα ατύχημα και φυσικά δεν τους αναλογεί τίποτα από την όποια τυχόν αποζημίωση. Αυτά μπορεί να αφορούν ενδεχομένως τους πλοιοκτήτες (και βασικά σε παλαιότερες εποχές), άλλα όχι και τους ναυτικούς. Μόνο ζημία μπορούν να υποστούν οι ναυτικοί και μάλιστα μεγάλη και πολλές φορές από λάθη και παραλέιψεις άλλων που για τα δικά τους μικροπρεπή και ιδιοτελή συμφέροντα τα φορτώνουν όλα στο τέλος στον πιο αδύνατο (από υπερασπιτικής επάρκειας) κρίκο.

----------


## Michael

Καλό δεν είναι, ειδικά αν κάνεις και λίγη φυλακή και σου πάρουν και το σπίτι για να πληρώσεις πρόστιμα και τυχόν αστικές αποζημιώσεις απέναντι στους πλοιοκτήτες ή τους ασφαλιστές σε περίπτωση υποκάστασης. Αν και βέβαια όπως είχαμε αναλύσει πριν αρκετο καιρό σε άλλο τοπικ του φόρουμ οι φυλακισμένοι μάλλον καλύτερα περνάν από του ναυτικούς....
Αν βέβαια εννοείς το ότι μπορέι να αναγκαστει πλέον να αλλάξει καριέρα και έτσι να είναι περισότερο καιρό κοντά στα πρόσωπα που τον αγαπούν το κατλαβαίνω, αλλά δεν είναι τοσό καλό και τόσο εύκολο όσο ακούγεται..

----------


## Eleni

Όλα αυτά που λες μπορεί κάποιος να τα δει ή από τη θετική τους ή από την αρνητική τους πλευρά... ακόμα και τη φυλακή! όπως λες.
Σκεφτόμουν κάτι πιο απλό, τα ίδια πράγματα να καταλήξεις να τα αντιμετωπίζεις με διαφορετική οπτική... άμα καταλάβεις ότι τίποτα δεν είναι μόνιμο ή σταθερό, ίσως εξετάσεις διαφορετικά αξίες όπως καριέρα υλικά αγαθά, ακόμα και τις διαπροσωπικές σου σχέσεις.

Ανέβα! Πρωί είναι ακόμα!
 :Wink: 




> Καλό δεν είναι, ειδικά αν κάνεις και λίγη φυλακή και σου πάρουν και το σπίτι για να πληρώσεις πρόστιμα και τυχόν αστικές αποζημιώσεις απέναντι στους πλοιοκτήτες ή τους ασφαλιστές σε περίπτωση υποκάστασης. Αν και βέβαια όπως είχαμε αναλύσει πριν αρκετο καιρό σε άλλο τοπικ του φόρουμ οι φυλακισμένοι μάλλον καλύτερα περνάν από του ναυτικούς....
> Αν βέβαια εννοείς το ότι μπορέι να αναγκαστει πλέον να αλλάξει καριέρα και έτσι να είναι περισότερο καιρό κοντά στα πρόσωπα που τον αγαπούν το κατλαβαίνω, αλλά δεν είναι τοσό καλό και τόσο εύκολο όσο ακούγεται..

----------


## Michael

Χα, χα! Μα γιάτι όλοι μου λέτε σήμερα να μην είμαι down και να ανέβω; Τόσο χάλια ακούγωμαι βρε παιδιά;

----------


## nontas

Καλως σας βρήκα κι εγώ. Εχω πολλά χρόνια να ασχοληθώ με την ναυτιλία, σε "βρεφική" ηλικια δουλευα σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρία στον Πειραια, παλιος ιστιοπλόος, νυν ρομαντικός κλπ κλπ. Χαρηκα πάρα πολύ όταν πριν λιγο καιρό εντόπισα το forum σας λοιπον, σε μία αναζήτηση για "τύπους πλοίων"  :Smile: 

Στο θεμα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους ποιο "ειδικούς" για την απόφαση του Υπουργείου να απαλλάξει τον εφοπλιστή απο την ασφάλιση των ναυτικών του. Αν θυμαμαι καλα, τετοιες ευκολίες και σε μικρότερο επίπεδο απαλλαγής, αφορούσαν πλοία της άγονης γραμμής και παρόμοιων συνθηκών κι όχι κρουαζιερόπλοια.
Μπορείτε να με διαφωτίσετε παρακαλώ ?

Και 2η ερώτηση: Το ΝΑΤ, τα χάλια του και η τύχη του δεν σας απασχολούν ? Ή απλά είναι πολλοί λίγοι οι ναυτικοί εδώ μεσα? (έιλικρινή και ευθεία ερώτηση, δεν κρύβει ειρωνία κι ας φαίνεται ετσι). 
-Υπόψην πως καμμία μα καμμία πολιτική πλευρά δεν πέρνω, καθόλου εριστικός δεν θέλω να φανω, απλά περίεργος και επειδή έχω συνηθήσει να "γκρινιάζω" στην αδικία, μου φαίνεται περίεργο πως τα "ηλεκτρονικα μέσα" φιμώνουν τον κόσμο.-
Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος βέβαια γι'αυτό και ξαναζητώ την γνώμη των ειδικότερων
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## adam

Φίλε mastrokosta δεν ξέρω για ποιους ιδικούς κ μαϊντανούς αναφέρεσαι αλλά στο FORUM αυτό έχει κάνει σχόλιο η Eleni k το συμπλήρωσα εγώ

----------


## Eleni

γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες;
 :Confused: 

πάντως ότι και να είναι... adam ισως ξέρεις κι εσύ πως όταν λες κάτι με κακή διάθεση, τελικά δεν μεταφέρεις την ουσία αλλά τη διάθεσή σου. Ο άλλος (έχεις δεν έχεις δίκιο) κλειδώνει και δεν σε ακούει, απαντάει μόνο στη διάθεση.
Είμαι σίγουρη πως θέλεις να σε ακούνε και να σου απαντάνε σε αυτό που λες ε;






> Φίλε mastrokosta δεν ξέρω για ποιους ιδικούς κ μαϊντανούς αναφέρεσαι αλλά στο FORUM αυτό έχει κάνει σχόλιο η Eleni k το συμπλήρωσα εγώ

----------


## Petros

> Καλως σας βρήκα κι εγώ. Εχω πολλά χρόνια να ασχοληθώ με την ναυτιλία, σε "βρεφική" ηλικια δουλευα σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρία στον Πειραια, παλιος ιστιοπλόος, νυν ρομαντικός κλπ κλπ. Χαρηκα πάρα πολύ όταν πριν λιγο καιρό εντόπισα το forum σας λοιπον, σε μία αναζήτηση για "τύπους πλοίων" 
> 
> Στο θεμα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους ποιο "ειδικούς" για την απόφαση του Υπουργείου να απαλλάξει τον εφοπλιστή απο την ασφάλιση των ναυτικών του. Αν θυμαμαι καλα, τετοιες ευκολίες και σε μικρότερο επίπεδο απαλλαγής, αφορούσαν πλοία της άγονης γραμμής και παρόμοιων συνθηκών κι όχι κρουαζιερόπλοια.
> Μπορείτε να με διαφωτίσετε παρακαλώ ?
> 
> Και 2η ερώτηση: Το ΝΑΤ, τα χάλια του και η τύχη του δεν σας απασχολούν ? Ή απλά είναι πολλοί λίγοι οι ναυτικοί εδώ μεσα? (έιλικρινή και ευθεία ερώτηση, δεν κρύβει ειρωνία κι ας φαίνεται ετσι). 
> -Υπόψην πως καμμία μα καμμία πολιτική πλευρά δεν πέρνω, καθόλου εριστικός δεν θέλω να φανω, απλά περίεργος και επειδή έχω συνηθήσει να "γκρινιάζω" στην αδικία, μου φαίνεται περίεργο πως τα "ηλεκτρονικα μέσα" φιμώνουν τον κόσμο.-
> Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος βέβαια γι'αυτό και ξαναζητώ την γνώμη των ειδικότερων
> Ευχαριστώ


Καλως ηρθες.

Αυτη η ενοτητα ειναι για το ατυχημα.

Αυτα που αναφερεις υπαρχουν σε αλλες ενοτητες, οπου μπορεις να θεσεις τους προβληματισμους σου και να παρεις απαντησεις (αν δεν υπαρχουν ηδη).

Απο οτι θυμαμαι εχουμε συζητησει για αυτα τα θεματα που αναφερεις.

Εχουμε πολλες ενοτητες (αμ πως)  :Cool:

----------


## adam

Εμένα πάντως ένα πράγμα ρε παιδιά μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση .Τόσες μέρες τόσοι ιδικοί ,τόσοι μαϊντανοί ,ένας δεν είπε.. εντάξει ο καπετάνιος έκανε ένα λάθος και το οποίο θα του στοιχίσει την καριέρα του και είναι και νέος άνθρωπος ,αλλά για το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα ένα μπράβο ρε γαμώτο ,μια λέξει, κάτι !!

Σε αυτό αναφέρομε !!!

----------


## Eleni

Παααααλι αυτο;
ΚΟΙΤΑ ΘΑ ΑΓΡΙΕΨΩ!

ΑΣΕ ΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ Η ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΟΥ

*ΚΑΙ ΑΣΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΥΣ ΗΣΥΧΟΥΣ*

(αυτοί που ξέρουν να σταματήσουν να γελάνε χαχαχαχα)

ελα... πλάκα κάνω...
έξω έχει έναν ήλιο ΝΑ μετα συγχωρήσεως και είναι Παρασκευή μεσημέρι...
εμένα θα με συγχωρήσετε... πάω να περπατήσω σε κανένα αγρό να μαζέψω καμια μαργαρίτα.
καλό σκ




> Εμένα πάντως ένα πράγμα ρε παιδιά μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση .Τόσες μέρες τόσοι ιδικοί ,τόσοι μαϊντανοί ,ένας δεν είπε.. εντάξει ο καπετάνιος έκανε ένα λάθος και το οποίο θα του στοιχίσει την καριέρα του και είναι και νέος άνθρωπος ,αλλά για το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα ένα μπράβο ρε γαμώτο ,μια λέξει, κάτι !!
> 
> Σε αυτό αναφέρομε !!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φίλε mastrokosta δεν ξέρω για ποιους ιδικούς κ μαϊντανούς αναφέρεσαι αλλά στο FORUM αυτό έχει κάνει σχόλιο η Eleni k το συμπλήρωσα εγώ


Επειδή σε βλέπω αγριεμένο να διευκρινίσω .
Δεν αναφέρομε για το Forum ρε Adam για όνομα του Θεού .
Εμείς όλοι, πιστεύω ,και διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος ,είμαστε αυτοί που αγαπάμε καθετί υδάτινο και αλμυρό! Και λίγο πολύ ξέρουμε τι συμβαίνει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις .ΓιΆ αυτούς που αναλύουν το θέμα κάθε βράδυ στην Τ/V!
Αυτή εδώ είναι μια πολύ ωραία παρέα !Ηρέμισε !

----------


## adam

καλο ΠΣΚ σε όλους καλά να περάσετε !!! έσκασε δρομολόγιο για Γερμανία

----------


## nontas

> Καλως ηρθες.
> 
> Αυτη η ενοτητα ειναι για το ατυχημα.
> 
> Αυτα που αναφερεις υπαρχουν σε αλλες ενοτητες, οπου μπορεις να θεσεις τους προβληματισμους σου και να παρεις απαντησεις (αν δεν υπαρχουν ηδη).
> 
> Απο οτι θυμαμαι εχουμε συζητησει για αυτα τα θεματα που αναφερεις.
> 
> Εχουμε πολλες ενοτητες (αμ πως)


Ευχαριστώ. Δεν βρήκα κατι απο την αναζήτηση στο φορουμ, όχι για την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία αλλα και γενικότερα για ΝΑΤ. Δεν πειράζει Ζορρό δεν γίνομαι, αλλο ταμείο εχω κι εγώ αλλωστε.  Αλλά το να χαϊδεύουμε τον καπιταλισμό με καταστροφή των ταμείων, είναι ΄παγκόσμια πρωτοπορια της Ελλάδας και ακρως εξοργιστικό και απευθυνόμενο σε ηλίθιους. Φαίνεται πως καλά έχει ρυθμιστεί έτσι ώστε να μην ακούγεται η φωνή τους ούτε κι εδώ μεσα. 
Χαιρετώ

----------


## Petros

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=789

Σου απαγορευσε κανεις να πεις τη γνωμη σου?

Αν ειναι να ενημερωσεις τους admin να το ψαξουνε το θεμα.

----------


## οπτήρ

Ο Ριζοσπάστης της Πέμπτης 120407 αναφέρει ότι «σύμφωνα με εξακριβωμένες πληροφορίες του «Ρ», (…) σε χώρο στεγανής υποδιαίρεσης και κάτω από την ίσαλο γραμμή του πλοίου είχαν διαμορφωθεί καμπίνες! Χώρος ενδιαίτησης πληρώματος ή καμπίνες επιβατών απαγορεύονται σε αυτό το σημείο, καθώς είναι ο πρώτος χώρος που σε περίπτωση ρήγματος θα κατακλυστεί από νερό. Κάτι που έγινε με το SEA DIAMOND και το είδε όλος ο κόσμος». 

Η Ελευθεροτυπία της Παρασκευής 130407 και η Ναυτεμπορική της Παρασκευής 130407 αναφέρουν ότι σύμφωνα με την ΠΕΜΕΝ και τον Στέφενσων (Ενώσεις Μηχανικών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού), αποδείχτηκε ότι υπήρχαν καμπίνες επιβατών κάτω από την ίσαλο γραμμή. 

Ο Παναγιώτης υποστήριξε το προφανές, δηλαδή -αν κατανόησα και αν μεταφέρω ορθά τον συλλογισμό του- αφού στην κάτοψη του επίμαχου καταστρώματος και στις φωτογραφίες της μπροσούρας (και τα δύο έχουν αποσυρθεί από την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας) φαίνεται ότι οι καμπίνες είναι εξωτερικές με παράθυρο, άρα αυτονόητα είναι πάνω από την ίσαλο. 

Οχι ότι έχει σχέση με το θέμα, εντούτοις –το Photoshop να είναι καλά–, θα μπορούσε πλοίο να ποζάρει αυτάρεσκα σε μπροσούρα ως η νεοαποκτηθείσα ναυαρχίδα της Dogdrowner Lines, με τα σινιάλα και χρώματά της και με το όνομα Tortoise  Express, ενώ την ίδια στιγμή, ως Teriyaki Maru ακόμα και με τα παλιά σινιάλα και χρώματα, σηκώνει υπερκατασκευές σε γιάρδα του Περάματος. (_Θα μπορούσε_ είπα, δεν είπα ότι _έγινε_).   

Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο για το ζήτημα;

----------


## shipfan

Οι καμπίνες του deck 2, όπου και η εσωτερική πισίνα, είχαν φινιστρίνι και ήταν πάνω από την ίσαλο. Καμπίνες πληρώματος υπήρχαν στα deck 2 και 3 καθώς και των αξιωματικών στο deck 9.
Ενδέχεται κάτω από την ίσαλο να υπήρχαν καμπίνες που να μην χρησιμοποιούνταν όμως. Τώρα αν απαγορεύρεται να υπάρχουν δε το ξέρω, αλλά απλά αναφέρω ότι καμπίνες κάτω από την ίσαλο έχουν και τα αδελφάκια Πηνελόπη Α.-Απόλλων Εξπρές- Αγ. Γεώργιος, Θεόφιλος αλλά και πολλά άλλα πλοία που ταξιδεύουν στη χώρα μας αλλά και άλλα παγκοσμίως.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τι να πώ! Δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος για τίποτα! Τα [πλάνα των καταστρωμάτων υπάρχουν ακόμη σε αυτή τη σελίδα (http://www.dolphin-hellas.gr/Cruises...amond.htm#plan) Το είχα τσεκάρει πριν γράψω το post ότι έλεγε η εταιρεία ότι στο κατάστρωμα Zante είχε εξωτερικές  καμπίνες με παράθυρο (θέση Β), και μπόρεσα να επαληθεύσω την είδηση ότι οι δύτες του Λιμενικού έσπασαν το παράθυρο και προσπάθησαν να δούν μέσα όσο το πλοίο ήταν στην επιφάνεια (όπως ακούστηκε και για το ρομπότ). Γίνεται ο τουρίστας να πλήρωνε εξωτερική και θα έμπαινε κάτω από την ίσαλο; (Θα μου πεις όλα γίνονται)
Προσπάθησα να μετρήσω τα καταστρώματα και νομίζω (με κάθε επιφύλαξη) ότι το κύριο κατάστρωμα είναι ακριβώς πάνω από την μπλέ γραμμή οπότε το 2 κατάστρωμα πρέπει να είναι στις κυματιστές γραμμές (διακρίνονται κάποια παράθυρα εκεί).
Δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος ακολούθησα τη λογική (όπως κατάλαβες από το συλλογισμό μου).
Βέβαια αυτές τις μέρες έχει παρατηρηθεί ένας μηχανισμός παρόμοιος με τους περιαστικούς μύθους. Η φήμη επαναλαμβάνεται τόσες φορές που νομίζεται για αλήθεια, για παράδειγμα το περιβόητο μαζούτ, στις δεξαμενές του πλοίου. Το πλοίο είχε μηχανές ντήζελ που καίνε πετρέλαιο ντήζελ (σαν το πετρέλαιο κίνησης δηλαδή) αυτό το μαύρο υλικό που δείχνουν τα κανάλια πρέπει να είναι λάδια και στεντινόνερα. Το μαζούτ είναι βαρύτερο κλάσμα της απόσταξης του πετρελαίου από το ντήζελ, άρα άλλο πράγμα. Δυστυχώς και σοβαροί άνθρωποι λένε για την απάντηση του μαζούτ.
Ας μου λύσει και μένα την απορία "είχε ταλικά καμπίνες κάτω από την ίσαλο;;;".

----------


## shipfan

Το deck 2 ήταν κάτω από την κυματιστή γραμμή, αμά δεις, παράθυρα διακρίνονται εκεί περίπου μέχρι το μέσο του πλοίου. Το κύριο κατάστρωμα, στο οποίο εισερχόσουν στο πλοίο από την σκάλα στα λιμάνια και  όπου ήταν και η reception του πλοίου είναι ακριβώς πάνω στην μπλε γραμμή.
Στο λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία.

----------


## οπτήρ

> Κι ερώτημα Νο 2 τι δουλειά είχαν 400 t μαζούτ σε ένα πλοίο με μηχανές ντήζελ;;;;





> Το πλοίο είχε μηχανές ντήζελ που καίνε πετρέλαιο ντήζελ (σαν το πετρέλαιο κίνησης δηλαδή) αυτό το μαύρο υλικό που δείχνουν τα κανάλια πρέπει να είναι λάδια και στεντινόνερα. Το μαζούτ είναι βαρύτερο κλάσμα της απόσταξης του πετρελαίου από το ντήζελ, άρα άλλο πράγμα. Δυστυχώς και σοβαροί άνθρωποι λένε για την απάντηση του μαζούτ.


Αφού διευκρινίσω ότι δεν έχω ιδέα από μηχανές και καύσιμα γενικώς, παραθέτω το εξής απόσπασμα από το διήγημα του (πρώην πλοιάρχου) Τζώρτζη Ι. Μαράτου "Τιχάκα 'Αμαζον Ρίβερ" (συλλογή διηγημάτων "Απαγορευτικόν απόπλου", Εστία 2003, σελίδες 90-91) :

"Και ο καπετάν Μήτσος ο γραμματικός (...) πήρε τηλέφωνο τη μηχανή να τους πει ότι σε μία ώρα θα πρέπει να γυρίσουν τα καύσιμα σε ντίζελ γιατί θα χρειαστεί να κάνουμε κινήσεις."

Στο ίδιο βιβλίο (σελίδα 235) ο ίδιος σημειώνει :

"Τα βαπόρια, όταν ταξιδεύουν στο πέλαγος, καίνε μαζούτ, το οποίο είναι μαύρο πηχτό και βαρύ πετρέλαιο και φυσικά πιο φτηνό από το ντίζελ. (Είναι σαν να λέμε βενζίνη απλή και βενζίνη σούπερ, μολονότι το παράδειγμα είναι χοντροκομμένο.) Όταν όμως ζυγώνεις στο λιμάνι όπου θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις κινήσεις κράτει, πρόσω και ανάποδα, λες στον μηχανικό να το "γυρίσει" σε ντίζελ, που είναι κάτι σαν αυτό που καίμε στο καλοριφέρ, ώστε να γίνουν οι χειρισμοί σίγουρα και εύκολα χωρίς προβλήματα καύσιμης ύλης."

Βέβαια, το περιστατικό διαδραματίζεται γύρω στο 1950 σε ποντοπόρο φορτηγό και όχι φέτος σε υπερμοντέρνο κρουαζιερόπλοιο ολιγόωρων πλόων. Εντούτοις, γνωρίζει κάποιος αν κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει και σήμερα, και σε ποιους τύπους πλοίων (π.χ. μόνο στα ποντοπόρα ή και στην αγχιπλοΐα) και/ή μηχανών; 

Για να το ελαφρύνουμε λίγο, η έκφραση "το γύρισε σε μαζούτ" για μηχανή μπορεί να είναι κυριολεκτική, όμως η έκφραση "το γύρισε σε αμόλυβδη" για άρρενα είναι μεταφορική...  :Cool:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αντιγράφω από το βιβλίο των Α. Τζιφάκι και Κ. Χαϊδεμένου "Ναυτικές Μηχανές Ντήζελ", εκδόσεις Α.Κ.Ρ.Α. ΕΠΕ, 1977:
*"Πετρέλαια Μηχανών Ντήζελ
*Οι ταχύστροφες μηχανές Ντήζελ απαιτούν τη χρησιμοποίηση πετρελαίων υψηλής ποιότητας, λεπτόρρευστων και με υψηλό βαθμό καθαρότητας. Ο πολύ μικρός χρόνος που διατίθεται για την καύση του πετρελαίου σε κάθε ένα κύκλο έχει σαν συνέπεια την απαίτηση το χρησιμοποιούμενο πετρέλαιο να έχει επαρκώς υψηλή εξατμιστικότητα. Έτσι, μέρος του πετρελαίου που μπαίνει στον κύλινδρο με την μορφή λεπτότατων σταγονιδίων εξατμίζεται γρήγορα, πριν αρχίσει η καύση του.
Οι βραδύστροφες μηχανές, όπως είναι φανερό, δεν είναι τόσο ευάισθητες όσο αφορά τα παραπάνω και συνεπώς μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν φθηνότερα και επομένως βαρύτερα πετρέλαια.
(...)
Τα περισσότερα από τα ποντοπόρα ντηζελοκίνητα πλοία χρησιμοποιούν σήμερα βαριά πετρέλαια λεβήτων ή μείγματα πετρελαίων, στα οποία η μεγαλύτερη αναλογία είναι βαριά πετρέλαια.
Επίσης οι μηχανές Ντήζελ μέσου αριθμού στροφών, αλλά δυνάμενες να λειτουργήσουν με βαριά πετρέλαια, καταλαμβάνουν όλο και περισσότερο έδαφος στη σημερινή ναυτιλία.
(...)
Από τις μέχρι σήμερα εξελίξεις στον τομέα τρων ναυτικών μηχανών Ντήζελ είναι γνωστό ότι μηχανές που λειτουργούν με αριθμό στροφών ανά λεπτό μεγαλύτερο του 1000 δεν μπορούν να κάψουν βαρύ πετρέλαιο, δεδομένου ότι ο απαιτούμενος για την καύση χρόνος είναι πολύ μικρός."

Το Sea Diamond σύμφωνα με το νηογνώμονα είχε μηχανές Wartsila 12V32D
Σύμφωνα με το φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας Wartsila (http://www.wartsila.com/Wartsila/glo...igures_w32.pdf):
Speed  750 rpm

Fuel specification:
*Fuel oil*.730 cSt/50°C
7200 sR1/100°F
ISO 8217, category ISO-F-RMK 55
SFOC 175-180 g/kWh
at ISO condition

Δηλαδή καίει *Fuel Oil* δεν καίει *Heavy Fuel Oil*   (όπως λέει η Wartsila για τις μηχανές παραγωγής ενέργειας εδώ) ή *Furnace Fuel Oil* αλλά πάντως ένα κλάσμα βαρύτερο από το Distillate Fuel Oil. Αν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί μαζούτ δηλαδή *πετρέλαιο λεβήτων* ή *πετρέλαιο μηχανών εξωτερικής καύσης* (ο ορισμός του μαζούτ) που είναι βαρύτερα δεν ξέρω και είμαι έτοιμος να παραδεχτώ το λάθος αν ο όρος χρησιμοποιήται και με ευρύτερη έννοια, ας απαντήσει κάποιος που ξέρει. 
Παραθέτω από τη wikipedia τα είδη του πετρελαίου:
Price usually decreases as the fuel number increases. *No. 1 fuel oil*, *No. 2 fuel oil* and *No. 3 fuel oil* are referred to as *distillate fuel oils*, *diesel fuel oils*, *light fuel oils*, *gasoil* or just *distillate*. For example, No. 2 fuel oil, No. 2 distillate and No. 2 diesel fuel oil are almost the same thing. Diesel is different in that it also has a cetane number limit which describes the ignition quality of the fuel. Distillate fuel oils are distilled from crude oil. Gas oil refers to the process of distillation. The oil is heated, becomes a gas and then condenses. It differentiates distillates from residual oil (RFO). No. 1 is similar to kerosene and is the fraction that boils off right after gasoline. No. 2 is the diesel that trucks and some cars run on, leading to the name "road diesel". It is the same thing as heating oil. No. 3 is a distillate fuel oil and is rarely used. *No. 4 fuel oil* is usually a blend of distillate and residual fuel oils, such as No. 2 and 6, however, sometimes it is just a heavy distillate. No. 4 may be classified as diesel, distillate or residual fuel oil. *No. 5 fuel oil* and *No. 6 fuel oil* are called *residual fuel oils* (*RFO*) or *heavy fuel oils*. As far more No. 6 than No. 5 is produced, the terms _heavy fuel oil_ and _residual fuel oil_ are sometimes used as synonyms for No. 6. They are what remains of the crude oil after gasoline and the distillate fuel oils are extracted through distillation. No. 5 fuel oil is a mixture of No. 6 (about 75-80%) with No. 2. No. 6 may also contain a small amount of No. 2 to get it to meet specifications. Residual fuel oils are sometimes called *light* when they have been mixed with distillate fuel oil, while distillate fuel oils are called *heavy* when they have been mixed with residual fuel oil. *Heavy gas oil*, for example, is a distillate that contains residual fuel oil. The ready availability of very heavy grades of fuel oil is often due to the success of catalytic cracking of fuel to release more valuable fractions and leave heavy residue. The US nomenclature is used in most of the world. In the United Kingdom the classes comprise 6 commonly used fuels using alphabetical designations, from Class C1 (kerosene) to Class G (heavy fuel oil). There is a Class H designation which is not yet in general use. The characteristics of these oils are specified in British Standard BS2869:1998 - soon to be updated to BS2869:2006.

*Bunker fuel* is technically any type of fuel oil used aboard ships. It gets its name from the containers (known as Bunker Tanks) on ships and in ports that it is stored in, called bunkers. Bunker A is No. 2 fuel oil, bunker B is No. 4 or No. 5 and bunker C is No. 6. Since No. 6 is the most common, "bunker fuel" is often used as a synonym for No. 6. No. 5 fuel oil is also called *navy special fuel oil* or just *navy special*, No. 6 or 5 are also called *furnace fuel oil* (*FFO*); the high viscosity requires heating, usually by a reticulated low pressure steam system, before the oil can be pumped from a bunker tank. In the context of shipping, the labelling of bunkers as previously described is rarely used in modern practice.

----------


## chrondi

Επειδή όλα είναι fuel oil και μπορεί κανείς να τα μπερδέψει, καλή είναι η εξής διευκρίνιση:
Το no. 1 λέγεται φωτιστικό πετρέλαιο ή κηροζίνη (έχει χαρακτηριστική μυρωδιά και είναι το ελαφρύτερο)
Το no. 2 λέγεται πετρέλαιο εσωτερικής καύσης και χρησιμοποιείται είτε στους πετρελαιοκινητήρες (με την ονομασία πετρέλαιο ντίζελ) είτε στους καυστήρες των λεβήτων οικιακής θέρμανσης (τα συστήματα καλοριφέρ) με διαφοροποίηση ενδεχομένως της φορολογικής επιβάρυνσης.
Για τα no. 3 και no. 4 τα πράγματα είναι θολά ως προς την κατάταξη σε κατηγορία χρήσης: υπάρχουν βεβαίως βραδύστροφες μηχανές εσωτερικής καύσης που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν ως καύσιμο έως και το no. 5, αυτό όμως εξαρτάται από τον κατασκευαστή.
Τα no. 5 και 6 ανήκουν πλέον σαφώς στην κατηγορία των μαζούτ (ελαφρό - βαρύ).
Σημειωτέον ότι ορισμένα από τα παραπάνω fuel oil αποτελούν πετρελαιοειδή που ενδέχεται να είναι προϊόντα ανάμειξης πολλών κλασμάτων, ελαφρύτερων και βαρύτερων. Τέλος αξίζει να αναφερθεί ότι κυκλοφορεί στο εμπόριο προϊόν με την ονομασία ʽπετρέλαιο θαλάσσηςʼ, κατάλληλο για μηχανές πλοίων και με χαρακτηριστικά κατηγορίας ʽμαζούτʼ.

----------


## Azzos

Mipos ksexnate oti mesa sto mixanostatio iparxoun oi figokentrikoi diaxoristires gia epeksergasia toy petreleou kai tou ladiou (alfa laval, westfalia,k.a). opos iparxoun deksamenes service kai settling anamesa tous.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Mipos ksexnate oti mesa sto mixanostatio iparxoun oi figokentrikoi diaxoristires gia epeksergasia toy petreleou kai tou ladiou (alfa laval, westfalia,k.a). opos iparxoun deksamenes service kai settling anamesa tous.


Και τι σημαίνει αυτό ?

----------


## Azzos

Simainei sthn Erotisi pou ekane o Panagiotis to ti xreiazonte 400tonoi mazout. me aftous tous tonous kinite to ploio.

----------


## Eleni

Δευτέρα, 30 Απριλίου 2007 17:29
URL: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/redi...asp?id=1329394 

Στις 17:00 ώρα Ελλάδος (10.00 π.μ. ώρα Η.Π.Α) παραδόθηκε στο εργαστήριο L3 Communications Aviation Recorders, στη Σαρασότα της Πολιτείας Φλόριντα των ΗΠΑ, ο Καταγραφέας Δεδομένων Ταξιδίου (Voyage Data Recorder-VDR) του Κ/Ζ «SEA DIAMOND».

Το Voyage Data Recorder μεταφέρθηκε στις ΗΠΑ για την αποκωδικοποίησή του, εντός ειδικής συσκευασίας και κατόπιν οδηγιών του εργαστηρίου, από τριμελές κλιμάκιο, αποτελούμενο από δύο αξιωματικούς του Λιμενικού Σώματος και έναν εισαγγελικό λειτουργό.

----------


## adam

function sendUrl(){		var loc=document.location.href;		loc = replaceAll(loc, "&", "%26");		var msg="Ενδιαφέρον Αρθρο";		var msg2="Διάβασε αυτό το άρθρο. Μπορεί να σε ενδιαφέρει "		window.location="mailto:?subject="+msg+"&body="+ms  g2+loc;	}function replaceAll( str, from, to ) {    var idx = str.indexOf( from );    while ( idx > -1 ) {        str = str.replace( from, to );         idx = str.indexOf( from );    }    return str;}Ανθρώπινο λάθος η βύθιση του “Sea Diamond”
4/5/2007
Τα πρώτα στοιχεία για το τι πραγματικά συνέβη τη Μεγάλη Πέμπτη το μεσημέρι στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της Σαντορίνης επιβεβαιώνουν ότι η πρόσκρουσή του στον βράχο οφείλεται σε ανθρώπινο λάθος αφού το «Sea Diamond» δεν είχε καμία μηχανική βλάβη. Μάλιστα, σύμφωνα με ειδικούς, το γεγονός ότι το πλοίο έπλεε με το βυθόμετρο εκτός λειτουργίας κατά τη διάρκεια της πρόσκρουσης είναι μία από τις σοβαρότερες ενδείξεις ανθρώπινου λάθους. 
Ένα άλλο σημαντικό στοιχείο αφορά τα μεγάλα ερωτήματα που προέκυψαν από την πρώτη στιγμή σχετικά με το τι συνέβη μετά την πρόσκρουση. Όπως αναφέρει η εφημερίδα «τα Νέα», σύμφωνα με τα πρώτα ευρήματα, ο καπετάνιος του κρουαζιερόπλοιου, λίγο μετά την πρόσκρουση του πλοίου, δεν είχε τον έλεγχό του. Οι πρώτοι διάλογοι επιβεβαιώνουν ότι δεν επιθυμούσε τη μεταφορά του πλοίου στο σημείο όπου τελικά βυθίστηκε. Μάλιστα, φέρεται να ζητούσε επίμονα από το ρυμουλκό «Λέων» να σταματήσει τη μεταφορά. 
Η συσκευή έχει καταγράψει το σύνολο των συνομιλιών μεταξύ των μελών του πληρώματος του πλοίου και του Θαλάμου Επιχειρήσεων του ΥΕΝ, των λεμβούχων και των χειριστών των ρυμουλκών. 
Το «μαύρο κουτί» αναμένεται να δώσει τις επόμενες ημέρες απαντήσεις και σε μια σειρά άλλων ερωτημάτων- όπως για το εάν ήταν ή όχι κλειστά τα στεγανά του πλοίου και σε ποια καταστρώματα. Πάντως θα χρειαστούν τουλάχιστον άλλες 20 ημέρες, προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθεί η αποκωδικοποίηση και να επιστρέψει το κουτί στην Ελλάδα. 
Στο μεταξύ εντείνεται η ανησυχία στη Σαντορίνη για την καθυστέρηση των εργασιών απάντλησης των καυσίμων του βυθισμένου κρουαζιερόπλοιου. «Δεν έχουν αρχίσει καν οι προκαταρκτικές εργασίες και πλησιάζει η θερινή περίοδος. Το ερευνητικό σκάφος του Ελληνικού Κέντρου Θαλάσσιων Ερευνών, που είναι απαραίτητο για τις εργασίες αυτές, δεν έχει επιστρέψει στη Σαντορίνη» υπογραμμίζει ο βουλευτής Κυκλάδων Παναγιώτης Ρήγας. «Στηρίζουμε τις ελπίδες μας στον καιρό και στους σχετικά ασθενείς ανέμους. Αλίμονο εάν αρχίσουν δυνατοί άνεμοι», προσθέτει. kykladesnews.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε λανθασμένη χαρτογράφηση της περιοχής αποδίδει η πλοικτήτρια εταιρεία την πρόσκρουση σε ύφαλο του Sea Diamond και τη βύθισή του πέρυσι στον Απρίλιο ανοιχτά της Σαντορίνης. 

Όπως αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή της η Louis Hellenic Cruises, σύμφωνα με τη χαρτογράφηση στην περιοχή πρόσκρουσης που έκανε η εταιρεία Akti Engineering, μετά από αίτημα της πλοικτήτριας, προέκυψε ότι ο ύφαλος στον οποίο προσέκρουσε το κρουαζιερόπλοιο βρίσκεται 131 μέτρα από την ακτή κι όχι μόνο 57 μέτρα, όπως εσφαλμένα αποτυπώνεται στον επίσημο ναυτιλιακό χάρτη, με τον οποίο είναι εφοδιασμένα όλα τα πλοία. Σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο χάρτη, προστίθεται στην ανακοίνωση, στο σημείο που έγινε η πρόσκρουση το βάθος της θάλασσας παρουσιάζεται να είναι 18 έως 22 μέτρα κι όχι 5 μέτρα, όπως είναι στην πραγματικότητα. 

«Καθώς η σημασία των στοιχείων που προέκυψαν είναι τεράστια για την ασφάλεια της ναυτιλίας και την προστασία του τουρισμού της πατρίδας μας η ορθή χαρτογράφηση του σημείου έχει ήδη τεθεί υπόψην των αρμοδίων αρχών» καταλήγει η ανακοίνωση. 
Πηγή Ναυτεμπορική 2-11-2007 http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...02/1433638.htm

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Όπως αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή της η Louis Hellenic Cruises, σύμφωνα με τη χαρτογράφηση στην περιοχή πρόσκρουσης που έκανε η εταιρεία Akti Engineering, μετά από αίτημα της πλοικτήτριας, προέκυψε ότι ο ύφαλος στον οποίο προσέκρουσε το κρουαζιερόπλοιο βρίσκεται 131 μέτρα από την ακτή κι όχι μόνο 57 μέτρα, όπως εσφαλμένα αποτυπώνεται στον επίσημο ναυτιλιακό χάρτη, με τον οποίο είναι εφοδιασμένα όλα τα πλοία. Σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο χάρτη, προστίθεται στην ανακοίνωση, στο σημείο που έγινε η πρόσκρουση το βάθος της θάλασσας παρουσιάζεται να είναι 18 έως 22 μέτρα κι όχι 5 μέτρα, όπως είναι στην πραγματικότητα.





> Επειδή αυτές τις μέρες λέει καθένας το μακρύ και το κοντό του μετέφρασα ένα απόσπασμα από τον Πλοηγό του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου του 1968 για την περιοχή του ναυαγίου. Αν και έχουν αλλάξει αρκετά στα 40 χρόνια που πέρασαν (τι να κάνω αυτόν έχω) πιστευώ ότι είναι χρήσιμο για να καταλάβουμε τις συνθήκες του ναυαγίου.
> 
> *"Δυτική πλευρά Νήσου Θήρας.-Ναύδετα-* Η Ακρα Ακρωτήρι καταλήγει σε ένα βραχώδη ύφαλο που εκτείνεται περίπου ένα στάδιο από την ακτή, και μεταξύ του και ενός ανώνυμου σημείου περίπου 8 στάδια Βοριο-ανατολικά βάθη 36 ποδιών (11 m 0), ή λιγότερο, εκτείνεται μέχρι ένα τέταρτο του μιλίου από την ακτή&#183; για περίπου 1&#190; τα μίλια ανατολικά του ανώνυμου σημείου, βράχοι, κάποιοι επάνω από την επιφάνεια, και τα βάθη λιγότερο από 18 ποδιών (5m5), επεκτείνονται μέχρι 2&#189; στάδια από την ακτή. Η στεριά αμέσως μετά από τους απότομους γκρεμούς της Άκρας Ακρωτήρι έχει ύψος 373 (113 m 7) και ανέρχεται σε έναν λόφο,με ύψος 600 πόδια (182m9) , περίπου 1&#190; μίλια ανατολικά. 
> Η ακτή γύρω από τη δυτική πλευρά της Νήσου Θήρας διαμορφώνει την άκρη του κρατήρα, τα σκούρα βραχώδη στρώματα του, να σχηματίζουν ένα πρανές με κλίση 45&#176; και το ύψος να ποικίλει από περίπου 500 έως 1.000 πόδια (152m4 έως 304m), έχουν μία μελαγχολική, όμως γραφική, εμφάνιση. 
> Όρμος Αθηνιού, περίπου 4 μίλια ανατολικά- βοριο-ανατολικά από την Άκρας Ακρωτήρι, είναι η το σημείο αποβίβασης για το Μεγάλο Χωρίο και τον Πύργο&#183; στο βόριο δυτικό άκρο του κόλπου είναι μια μικρή προβλήτα στην οποία μικρά σκάφη μπορούν να ασφαλίσουν. 
> Η Άκρα Αλονίκη βρίσκεται περίπου ένα μίλι βόρεια του δυτικού σημείου εισόδου στον Όρμο Αθηνιού, και για ένα στάδιο βοριοδυτικά της ένα βραχώδες στρώμα με βάθος πάνω από αυτό 9 ποδιών (2m 7). 
> * Οι βράχοι και τα βάθη των 18 ποδιών (5m5) επεκτείνονται περίπου για ένα στάδιο από την ακτή και σε μία απόσταση ενός τετάρτου του μιλίου από την Άκρα Αλονίκη.*
> Περίπου μισό μίλι από την Άκρα Αλονίκη είναι κάποιες μεγάλες και ευδιάκριτες εγκαταστάσεις για τη φόρτωση και την εξαγωγή της πουζολάνας (pozzuolana), ηφαιστειακής τέφρας που χρησιμοποιείται στην κατασκευή του τσιμέντου. 
> Υπάρχει ένα λιμάνι για βάρκες που προστατεύεται από έναν μόλο στη Σκάλα Θήρα ή Φυρά, κάτω από την πόλη της Θήρας (36&#176; 25' Ν., 25&#176; 27' Ε.), χτισμένη σε ένα μικρό φυσικό επίπεδο αρκετά μεγάλο για να χωρέσουν μερικά σπίτια&#183; στην πλευρά προς τη στεριά είναι ένας απότομος γκρεμός, στον οποίο έχει χαραχτεί μια διάβαση με πολλές στροφές προς την πόλη στην κορυφή. Τα εμπορικά σκάφη ασφαλίζουν εδώ με αλυσίδες στις δέστρες που έχουν λαξευτεί στο γκρεμό&#183; υπάρχουν δύο ναύδετα κοντά στο λιμάνι. Υπάρχει επίσης μια θέση αποβίβασης στη Μαρμαρινή, και ένα κόκκινο ναύδετο, κατάλληλο για μικρά σκάφη, βρίσκεται στα ανοιχτά της Επανωμεριάς, περίπου 3 στάδια ανατολικά-Βοριο-ανατολικά της Νησίδας Αγίου Νικολάου.
> ...


Από ότι βλέπω ο πιλότος του 1968 επιβεβαιώνει τα ευρύματα της έρευνας, δηλαδή τα αβαθή εκεί είναι γνωστά 40 χρόνια τώρα. Είναι δυνατόν να έχει τόσο μεγάλο σφάλμα ο χάρτης, ;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

οπότε πληρώνει κανονικά η Ασφαλιστική  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Αστην ασφαλιστικη ψεμμα μου μυριζει η υποθεση!!! Τοσο μεγαλο λαθος??? Πως και κανενας αλλος δεν ειχε παθει την ιδια ζημια τοτε?

Τι πιστευετε εσεις ρε παιδια? Μηπως πανε να μπαλωσουνε τιποτα περιεργες καταστασεις?

----------


## Michael

Aν κατάλαβα πάντως καλά, κάποιος μπερδευτηκε στην μετατροπή των ποδών σε μέτρα....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτό νόμιζα κι εγώ στην αρχικά αλλά το δελτίο τύπου της εταιρείας όπως αναφέρεται στη σελίδα της http://www.louiscruises.com/news_seadiamond.html  μιλά για λάθος στους χάρτες:
"1
Πειραιάς, 2 Νοεμβρίου 2007
ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ
ΛΑΘΟΣ ΧΑΡΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΥΦΑΛΟΥ ΤΑ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΒΥΘΙΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ SEA DIAMOND
Η πλοιοκτήτρια και η διαχειρίστρια του “SEA DIAMOND”, αναφερόμενες σε
πληροφορίες που είδαν το φως της δημοσιότητας, σύμφωνα με τις οποίες ο
χάρτης της Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας Πολεμικού Ναυτικού για την περιοχή
της Σαντορίνης, στην οποία έγινε το ατύχημα του κρουαζιεροπλοίου, είναι
λανθασμένος, επιθυμεί να δηλώσει τα εξής: Ζητήθηκε από όλα τα
ενδιαφερόμενα μέρη (ήτοι: την πλοιοκτήτρια, την διαχειρίστρια και την ομάδα
υπεράσπισης του Πλοιάρχου) από την εξειδικευμένη Εταιρεία AKTI
ENGINEERING να προβεί σε επιστημονικές μετρήσεις και χαρτογράφηση της
περιοχής της πρόσκρουσης.
Τα αποτελέσματα των εν λόγω μετρήσεων έδειξαν ότι ο ύφαλος στον οποίο
προσέκρουσε το “SEA DIAMOND” βρίσκεται 131 μέτρα από την ακτή κι όχι
μόνο 57 μέτρα, όπως εσφαλμένα αποτυπώνεται στον επίσημο ναυτιλιακό
χάρτη, με τον οποίο είναι εφοδιασμένα όλα τα πλοία. Σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο
χάρτη, στο σημείο που έγινε η πρόσκρουση το βάθος της θάλασσας
παρουσιάζεται να είναι 18 έως 22 μέτρα κι όχι 5 μέτρα, όπως είναι στην
πραγματικότητα. Από τα πιο πάνω προκύπτει ότι, με βάση τον εν λόγω
χάρτη, η πορεία που ακολουθούσε το “SEA DIAMOND” κατά την προσέγγισή
του στο υποδειχθέν σημείο πρόσδεσης στη Σαντορίνη ηταν απόλυτα
ασφαλής. ΕπΆ αυτού θα πρέπει να επισημανθεί ότι στη συγκεκριμένη
περίπτωση κανένα από τα άλλα ναυτιλιακά όργανα που προβλέπονται από
τους Διεθνείς Κανονισμούς (τα οποία και διέθετε το πλοίο) δεν θα μπορούσε
να δώσει πληροφορίες για τον κίνδυνο που υπήρχε.
Με βάση τα πιο πάνω νέα στοχεία προκύπτει ότι η αιτία της πρόσκρουσης του
“SEA DIAMOND” στον ύφαλο ήταν η λανθασμένη χαρτογράφηση της
περιοχής του ατυχήματος .
Η Πλοιοκτήτρια και η διαχειρίστρια του “SEA DIAMOND” εκφράζουν την
ικανοποίηση τους καθότι τα προαναφερόμενα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων,
δικαιώνουν πλήρως τη θέση τους να υπερασπιστούν από την πρώτη κιόλας
στιγμή τις ικανότητες, τα προσόντα και την εμπειρία του Πλοιάρχου, ενάντια
σε όλη την αμφισβήτηση και λασπολογία κάποιων «ειδικών» . Είναι πλέον
ξεκάθαρο ότι τα όσα ακατονόμαστα λέχθηκαν εναντίον των Ελλήνων ναυτικών
ήταν εντελώς ανυπόστατα και αμαύρωσαν άδικα την φήμη τους, καθώς και τη
φήμη της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας γενικότερα. Ταυτόχρονα, τα αδιαμφισβήτητα
αποτελέσματα της νέας αυτής χαρτογράφησης αποτελούν την καλύτερη
απάντηση σε όλη την ενορχηστρωμένη παραφιλολογία που αναπτύχθηκε με
στόχο την αμαύρωση του καλού ονόματος και της φήμης της Louis Hellenic
Cruises, των στελεχών και των διευθυντών της.
Καθώς η σημασία των στοιχείων που προέκυψαν είναι τεράστια για την
ασφάλεια της ναυτιλίας και την προστασία του τουρισμού της πατρίδας μας η
ορθή χαρτογράφηση του σημείου έχει ήδη τεθεί υπόψην των αρμοδίων
αρχών."

Το δελτίο τύπου συνοδεύει και παρουσίαση με τα στοιχεία.

----------


## Michael

Και τώρα ποιός θα ζητήσει συγνώμη από τον Πλοίαρχο για όσα αβασάνιστα του καταμαρτυρούσαν;;
Ποιανού τελικά ήταν το "ανθρώπινο λάθος" ως προς αυτό το σημείο;

----------


## jerry_p

Πάντως η διατύπωση είναι εξαιρετικά προσεκτική ....
Αναφέρεται στο χάρτη της υδρογραφικής σαν το "επίσημο ναυτιλιακό
χάρτη, με τον οποίο είναι εφοδιασμένα όλα τα πλοία", αν και δεν γνωρίζω κάποιον τέτοιον όρο (συγχωρείστε την άγνοιά μου, αλλά πίστευα ότι η επιλογή των ναυτιλιακών βοηθημάτων είναι ελεύθερη και κυρίως ευθύνη του διοικούντα). 
Κατόπιν αναφέρει ότι "ΕπΆ αυτού θα πρέπει να επισημανθεί ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση κανένα από τα άλλα ναυτιλιακά όργανα που προβλέπονται από τους Διεθνείς Κανονισμούς (τα οποία και διέθετε το πλοίο) δεν θα μπορούσε να δώσει πληροφορίες για τον κίνδυνο που υπήρχε". Δηλαδή εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι το πλοίο μπορεί πιθανά να διέθετε και άλλους χάρτες, πλοηγούς ή ηλεκτρονικούς χάρτες στο gps-plotter του, οι οποίοι να απεικόνιζαν ορθά την περιοχή, αλλά αυτά ασφαλώς δεν είναι "ναυτιλιακά όργανα που προβλέπονται από τους Διεθνείς Κανονισμούς". 
Υποθετικά θα μπορούσε να ψάξουμε να βρούμε κάποιον αναγνωρισμένο χάρτη ο οποίος να απεικόνιζε λάθος την περιοχή και να ισχυριστούμε ότι αυτό ήταν το μόνο βοήθημά μας. Μπορεί πράγματι να σφάλω στην εκτίμησή μου, αλλά προσωπικά στην 10μετρη βάρκα μου έχω μάλλον περισσότερα βοηθήματα και τα μάτια μου στο βυθόμετρο όταν είμαι τόσο κοντά στην ακτογραμμή.
Για τη λάθος απεικόνιση σε χάρτη τόσο γνωστής περιοχής ... ουδέν σχόλιο ...

----------


## Apostolos

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι όλοι σου ζητάν την ορθή τήρηση της πορείας επι του χάρτου. Να μήν περνάς απο ναυτιλιακούς κίνδυνους, να έχεις ασφαλή αποστάσεις, να είναι διορθωμένος κλπ κλπ. Το φαινόμενο της επιβύθησης όμως δέν άκουσα κανένα να το αναφέρει. Οι γνώστες ξέρουν ότι ένα πλοίο (ιδικά ποστάλι με ταχύτητες άνω των 15 κόμβων) το φαινόμενο είναι ιδιαίτερα αισθητό. Σε δική μου εμπειρία πλοίο Ro/Ro στην ταχύτητα των 13 κόμβων είχε 0.9μ squat και στους 17,5 (service speed) είχε 1,20!!! Και φυσικά σε ήρεμη θάλασσα σε μεγάλο βάθος. Αν τώρα το Diamond πήγαινε περίπου τα ίδια σε ταχύτητα και ιδικά σε περιορισμένα ύδατα που το φαινόμενο είναι μεγαλύτερο οι Αξ/κοι θα έπρεπε εκτός του ότι τα 100 και τα 150 μέτρα δέν είναι ασφαλή απόσταση (τουλάχιστο μισό μιλάκι?) θα έπρεπε να υπολογίσουν και το squat. Τώρα αν είναι λάθος ο χάρτης σήγουρα θα είναι υπέρ του Πλοιάρχου αλλα οι ευθύνες θα βρεθούν και τα δικηγορικά τσακάλια θα βρούν την κάθε λεπτομέρια να καταλογίσουν. Εδώ μιλάμε για εκατομύρια δολάρια όχι αστεία....

----------


## Michael

Αν ο χάρτης της υδρογραφικής υπηρεσίας είναι λάθος δεν νομίζω να βρεθούν άλλοι που να είναι καλύτεροι, αφού ως επι το πλείστον όλοι βασίζωνται στα στοιχεία της επίσημης τοπικής υδρογραφικής υπηρεσίας. Τώρα όσον αφορά το GPS και την χρήση του στην ακτοπλοια, νομίζω πως είναι αυτονόητο ότι είναι το μόνο ίσως όργανο το οποίο δεν μπορεί να λάβει κάποιος υπόψη του. Αν δε άκουγα ναυτίλο αξιωματικό να μου έλεγε πως κάνει ακτοπλοια με το GPS ΄θα άρχιζα να ανησυχώ για το αν είναι όντως ναυτίλος αξιωματικός ή κάποιος που βγήκε απλώς βόλτα με την βάρκα του....

----------


## jerry_p

> Αν ο χάρτης της υδρογραφικής υπηρεσίας είναι λάθος δεν νομίζω να βρεθούν άλλοι που να είναι καλύτεροι, αφού ως επι το πλείστον όλοι βασίζωνται στα στοιχεία της επίσημης τοπικής υδρογραφικής υπηρεσίας. Τώρα όσον αφορά το GPS και την χρήση του στην ακτοπλοια, νομίζω πως είναι αυτονόητο ότι είναι το μόνο ίσως όργανο το οποίο δεν μπορεί να λάβει κάποιος υπόψη του. Αν δε άκουγα ναυτίλο αξιωματικό να μου έλεγε πως κάνει ακτοπλοια με το GPS ΄θα άρχιζα να ανησυχώ για το αν είναι όντως ναυτίλος αξιωματικός ή κάποιος που βγήκε απλώς βόλτα με την βάρκα του....


Για το εάν είναι λάθος όλοι οι χάρτες της περιοχής .... έχεις δίκιο, επιφυλάσσομαι  να ελέγξω και άλλους πριν πάρω τελική θέση.
Για το gps ... μάλλον παρεξηγήθηκαν αυτά που ανέφερα. Προφανώς το σφάλμα του συστήματος (το οποίο είναι μη γνωστό κάθε χρονική στιγμή καθώς το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του εισάγεται από τον ιδιοκτήτη του) είναι τέτοιο που δεν του επιτρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και οι αναφορές για τη χρήση του και σε επίσημα ανακοινωθέντα είναι περιττή, καθώς δεν υφίστατο ανάγκη προσδιορισμού θέσης. Η δική μου αναφορά ήταν για τους *ηλεκτρονικούς χάρτες* που διαθέτουν τα πλοία στα gps-*plotters* και τις πληροφορίες τους που είναι στη διάθεση του πληρώματος. Εάν και αυτοί οι χάρτες είναι λάθος, πάω πάσο. Θα προσπαθήσω να το διαπιστώσω και θα διορθώσω ασφαλώς την τοποθέτησή μου.

----------


## Apostolos

Για εμένα καλό θα είναι να χρησιμοποιούνται όλα τα μέσα που υπάρχουν. Είτε ανθρώπινα είτε ηλεκτρονικά. Για εμένα στην ακτοπλοϊα εμπιστεύνται (και καλά κάνουν) τις αισθήσεις τους, αλλα πιστεύω ότι αν υπήρχε ένα Plotting System (ECDIS GPS Plotter) να ειδοποιεί ότι το πλοίο βρισκόταν εκτός πορείας σύμφωνα με το Voyage Plan ίσως να μήν πλησίαζε τα βράχια τόσο πολύ. Η συνήθεια, η μαγκιά και η αλλαζονία όλλων εμας που κάνουμε βάρδια περνόντας απο τα ίδια μέρη συνεχώς μας κάνει εύκολα θύματα της πλάνης...

----------


## Michael

Συνήθως και οι ηλεκτρονικοί χάρτες βασίζωνται σε αυτούς του Αγγλικού ΝΑυαρχείου που με την σειρά τους στηρίζωνται στην ελληνική υδρογραφική (για ελλάδα). Όποτε χωρις να το έχω ψάξει εκτιμώ πως μάλλον τα ίδια θα λεν. 
Τώρα ploting system που στηρίζεται σε GPS μάλλον θα αποσπούσε την προσοχή του αξιωματικού και θα προκαλούσε σύγχυση με τις εσφαλμένες του ενδείξεις παρα θα βοηθούσε. Στην ακτοπλοια ενδείκνυται η χρήση εώς ένα σημείο χρήση του ρανταρ και η λήψη διοπτευσεων με πυξίδα. Αν τα βάθη δε ήταν ομαλά κλιμακούμενα θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και το βυθόμετρο με τα όποια προβλήματα παρουσιάζει στην πράξη και αυτό. Πάντως όσο και αν αυτό ξενίζει το σημαντικότερο ρόλο παίζει ο δείκτης χωρικής νοημοσύνης του ναυτίλου αξιωματικού και δη του Πλοιάρχου.
Η όποια όμως νοημοσύνη δεν μπορεί να ανακαλύψει τον ύφαλο που δεν φάινειται και που εσφαλμένα αναγράφεται στον χάρτη της τοπικής υδρογραφικής σε λάθος σημείο. Δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω τι πραγματικα έφταιξε στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, άλλα έχω μάθει από την μικρη εμπειρία μου να είμαι πολύ φειδωλός πριν κατηγορήσω κάποιον που δίνει την ζωή του ολόκληρη σε ένα επάγγελμα όπως του Πλοιάρχου που τελικά πρέπει να πάρει απόφάσεις με κρισιμες συνέπειες σε ένα άβεβαιο περιβάλλον και μεσα σε στενά χρονικά πλαίσια. Όταν δε το κυριότερο ναυτικό βοήθημα σε αυτες τις περιστάσεις που είναι ο χάρτης σε προδίδει...

----------


## ninemos

οι χαρτες και τα νεα ηλεκτρονικα βοηθηματα , χρησιμοποιουνται για την ασφαλη διελευση πλοιων σε αγνωστα κυριως λιμανια και περασματα, οπως της Σαντορινης .

εφοσον η ειδικη εταιρεια βρηκε λαθος στην αποτυπωση του χαρτη, σωστα ο καπετανιος περασε μεσα (!) απο τα Φηρα και εστριψε αριστερα ( με "κολιά" ) για να......... παρκαρει σε ενα απο τα -2- διαθεσιμα ναυδετα.
επρεπε να σαρωσει και το μπαρακι που ειναι στη ΒΔ πλευρα του λιμενα. 

Τελος, κακως εβαλαν το λιμανακι των Φηρων σε αυτη τη θεση και δεν μπορει πια ο καθενας να κανει οτι θελει, προκειμενου να ευχαριστησει τους επιβατες του . 
Γιατι για αυτο περασε τοσο κοντα απο το νησι ( για φωτογραφιες και καλα reports των επιβατων, καταλαβατε επιτελους ?)

οσον αφορα δε τους υπολοιπους καπετανιους που 250 μερες το χρονο μπαινοβγαινουν στο στενο των Φηρων και του Αθηνιου, αυτοι τρωνε κουτοχορτο.

τελος καλο, ολα καλα, ετσι ?

το ιδιο με το "Σαμαινα" , το ιδιο με το "Ωκεανος" ( Ν. Αφρικη) και αλλα πολλα . 
οπότε πλεον μπορουν να διδασκονται αυτες τις μανουβρες και στις παραγωγικες σχολες του Ε.Ν. . Σωστα? 

Φιλοι, προτεινω να μην ξανα ασχοληθειτε με ολη αυτη τη κωμωδια γιατι μπορουμε να μιλαμε για αλλα πιο σημαντικα που περνανε απο το χερι μας . Αυτο ΟΧΙ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 






> Συνήθως και οι ηλεκτρονικοί χάρτες βασίζωνται σε αυτούς του Αγγλικού ΝΑυαρχείου που με την σειρά τους στηρίζωνται στην ελληνική υδρογραφική (για ελλάδα). Όποτε χωρις να το έχω ψάξει εκτιμώ πως μάλλον τα ίδια θα λεν. 
> Τώρα ploting system που στηρίζεται σε GPS μάλλον θα αποσπούσε την προσοχή του αξιωματικού και θα προκαλούσε σύγχυση με τις εσφαλμένες του ενδείξεις παρα θα βοηθούσε. Στην ακτοπλοια ενδείκνυται η χρήση εώς ένα σημείο χρήση του ρανταρ και η λήψη διοπτευσεων με πυξίδα. Αν τα βάθη δε ήταν ομαλά κλιμακούμενα θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και το βυθόμετρο με τα όποια προβλήματα παρουσιάζει στην πράξη και αυτό. Πάντως όσο και αν αυτό ξενίζει το σημαντικότερο ρόλο παίζει ο δείκτης χωρικής νοημοσύνης του ναυτίλου αξιωματικού και δη του Πλοιάρχου.
> Η όποια όμως νοημοσύνη δεν μπορεί να ανακαλύψει τον ύφαλο που δεν φάινειται και που εσφαλμένα αναγράφεται στον χάρτη της τοπικής υδρογραφικής σε λάθος σημείο. Δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω τι πραγματικα έφταιξε στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, άλλα έχω μάθει από την μικρη εμπειρία μου να είμαι πολύ φειδωλός πριν κατηγορήσω κάποιον που δίνει την ζωή του ολόκληρη σε ένα επάγγελμα όπως του Πλοιάρχου που τελικά πρέπει να πάρει απόφάσεις με κρισιμες συνέπειες σε ένα άβεβαιο περιβάλλον και μεσα σε στενά χρονικά πλαίσια. Όταν δε το κυριότερο ναυτικό βοήθημα σε αυτες τις περιστάσεις που είναι ο χάρτης σε προδίδει...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond, 8 μήνες μετά...*

Οκτώ μήνες μετά το ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond, η οικολογική οργάνωση «Αρχιπέλαγος», Ινστιτούτο Θαλάσσιας & Περιβαλλοντικής Ερευνας Αιγαίου, με ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον δελτίο τύπου που εξέδωσε, σχολιάζει τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις και επιπτώσεις του ναυαγίου.

*http://www.portnews.gr/Neo/index.php?id=718*

Πηγή : *PORT NEWS*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάποια κινητικότητα παρατηρείται τις τελευταίες ημέρες όσον αφορά πιθανή ανέλκυση του πλοίου. 
Παραθέτω πιο κάτω ένα απόσπασμα από δημοσίευση της εφημερίδας ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ.




> Σχεδόν οκτώ μήνες μετά το ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond, χθες δημοσιεύθηκε η πρόσκληση ενδιαφέροντος του Λιμενικού Ταμείου Θήρας προς διεθνείς οίκους για την εντός 20 ημερών υποβολή προσφορών προς σύνταξη μελέτης απάντλησης των καυσίμων και ανέλκυσης του ναυαγίου από τον θαλάσσιο χώρο της Σαντορίνης. Η ανέλκυση έχει τεθεί ως θέμα προτεραιότητας από τις νομικές υπηρεσίες της Επιτροπής Περιβάλλοντος της Ε.Ε. και το νομικό τμήμα του επιτρόπου κ. Σταύρου Δήμα, στους οποίους έχει εδώ και λίγο καιρό προσκομίσει σχετικά δεδομένα το Ινστιτούτο Θαλάσσιας και Περιβαλλοντικής Ερευνας Αιγαίου «Αρχιπέλαγος». Οπως λέει στην «Κ» ο διευθυντής του ινστιτούτου, κ. Θεόδωρος Τσιμπίδης, «ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει οι διαδικασίες ανάκρισης για τη συλλογή των απαραίτητων στοιχείων και δεδομένων».


Πηγή και όλόκληρο το άρθρο : *KAΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ*

----------


## eggy

ειχαμε κανενα νεο με το μαυρο κουτι??ποσο καιρο θελει πια για να ανοιξει ??

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΕΧΟ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ SEA DIAMOND ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΟ..... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για το ναυάγιο και τις συνθήκες του, περιέχεται στο νέο τεύχος του περιοδικού *ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ*.

Το άρθρο ασχολείται με τα νέα στοιχεία που προέκυψαν για το ατύχημα, μετά την δημοσιοποίηση της είδησης περί λαθών στους χάρτες της Υδρογραφικής υπηρεσίας.

----------


## STRATHGOS

sea diamond ΦΩΤΟ...

----------


## STRATHGOS

το SEA DIAMOND ηταν ενα καραβι καλο και πηστεβο ποσ εφιγε αδικα πιστεβο θα μπορουσαν να το ειχαν σωση αλα η ζιμια που ειχε προκλειθη ειταν πολυμεγαλη. παντοσ οτι προσεκρουσε το πλοιο εχει φυσικα ευθηνη ο πλοιαρχοσ αλα για τα μετεπιτα που ακολου θισαν πρεπη να αποδοθουν και σε αλουσ ευθηνεσ ειναι αδικο που πεσανε και τον κατηγορισανε δεν πιστευο ποσ θα ειθελε να να βαγιση πηστεβο ποσ θα ειθελε να το σωση
ΦΩΤΟ!!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> το SEA DIAMOND ηταν ενα καραβι καλο και πηστεβο ποσ εφιγε αδικα πιστεβο θα μπορουσαν να το ειχαν σωση αλα η ζιμια που ειχε προκλειθη ειταν πολυμεγαλη. παντοσ οτι προσεκρουσε το πλοιο εχει φυσικα ευθηνη ο πλοιαρχοσ αλα για τα μετεπιτα που ακολου θισαν πρεπη να αποδοθουν και σε αλουσ ευθηνεσ ειναι αδικο που πεσανε και τον κατηγορισανε δεν πιστευο ποσ θα ειθελε να να βαγιση πηστεβο ποσ θα ειθελε να το σωση
> ΦΩΤΟ!!!!!


Και γω πιστεβο ....αλλά πήγε τελικά στον πάτο !

----------


## AegeanIslands

> οι χαρτες και τα νεα ηλεκτρονικα βοηθηματα , χρησιμοποιουνται για την ασφαλη διελευση πλοιων σε αγνωστα κυριως λιμανια και περασματα, οπως της Σαντορινης .
> 
> εφοσον η ειδικη εταιρεια βρηκε λαθος στην αποτυπωση του χαρτη, σωστα ο καπετανιος περασε μεσα (!) απο τα Φηρα και εστριψε αριστερα ( με "κολιά" ) για να......... παρκαρει σε ενα απο τα -2- διαθεσιμα ναυδετα.
> επρεπε να σαρωσει και το μπαρακι που ειναι στη ΒΔ πλευρα του λιμενα. 
> 
> Τελος, κακως εβαλαν το λιμανακι των Φηρων σε αυτη τη θεση και δεν μπορει πια ο καθενας να κανει οτι θελει, προκειμενου να ευχαριστησει τους επιβατες του . 
> Γιατι για αυτο περασε τοσο κοντα απο το νησι ( για φωτογραφιες και καλα reports των επιβατων, καταλαβατε επιτελους ?)
> 
> οσον αφορα δε τους υπολοιπους καπετανιους που 250 μερες το χρονο μπαινοβγαινουν στο στενο των Φηρων και του Αθηνιου, αυτοι τρωνε κουτοχορτο.
> ...


Προφανως δεν εχεις αντιλειφθει την τραγικοτητα του γεγονοτος,του λαθους της αρμοδιας υπηρεσιας για την χαρτογραφηση δηλαδη.
Ο λογος γινεται για ενα πλοιο -που καμαρωνε η εταιρεια του-
και για μια καριερα ενος πλοιαρχου που γκρεμιστηκε.
Αν συνυπολογησεις και τη προσαραξη του OLYMPIC VOYAGER τοτε η ανασφαλεια που υπαρχει για οσους κανουν ακτοπλοια ειναι εκδηλη.
Υπαρχει προβλημα και ειναι μεγαλο.

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν περιμένεις να κάνεις υδρογραφήσεις με πλοία της περασμενης 30ετίας και συστήματα που όσο και να μου λένε πως είναι προηγμένα (εγώ που τα έχω δεί δέν λενε και τίποτε φοβερο) εγώ λέω πως είμαστε πολυυυ πίσω. Οι ελληνικές απικονήσεις των χαρτών στηρίζονται σε υδρογραφίσεις του προηγούμενου αιώνα... Όταν πρέπει να καλύψεις τόσες χιλιάδες τετραγωνικά θάλασσας και ακτών με καραβάκια που πάνε 10 μίλια και με βάρκες που μπαζουν νερά να περιμένουμε να βρούμε και αχαρτογράφητο ύφαλο στην μπούκα του Πειραιά
http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/vessels.htm

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΛΕΩ... ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙ ΕΦΙΓΕ ΑΔΕΙΚΑ. .. . :Sad:  :Sad: :sad::x ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ... ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΣΑΣ ΜΕ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ

----------


## Giorgos_D

Σήμερα το βράδυ στο "ΚΥΤΤΑΡΟ CLUB" έχει μια συναυλία "Διαμαρτυριας για το ναυάγιο στη Σαντορίνη" ....

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες www.kyttarolive.gr

----------


## AegeanIslands

> ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΛΕΩ... ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙ ΕΦΙΓΕ ΑΔΕΙΚΑ. .. .:sad::x ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ... ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΣΑΣ ΜΕ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ


Ξερεις καποιο πλοιο που βουλιαξε...δικαια?

----------


## Curo Sivo

Ο παράγοντας βύθισης όλων των πλοίων είναι ένας και κοινός........Ανθρώπινο σφάλμα (σκόπιμο ή μή), είτε προέρχεται από εντός του πλοίου άτομο/α είτε από εκτός.

----------


## Michael

> οι χαρτες και τα νεα ηλεκτρονικα βοηθηματα , χρησιμοποιουνται για την ασφαλη διελευση πλοιων σε αγνωστα κυριως λιμανια και περασματα, οπως της Σαντορινης .
> 
> εφοσον η ειδικη εταιρεια βρηκε λαθος στην αποτυπωση του χαρτη, σωστα ο καπετανιος περασε μεσα (!) απο τα Φηρα και εστριψε αριστερα ( με "κολιά" ) για να......... παρκαρει σε ενα απο τα -2- διαθεσιμα ναυδετα.
> επρεπε να σαρωσει και το μπαρακι που ειναι στη ΒΔ πλευρα του λιμενα. 
> 
> Τελος, κακως εβαλαν το λιμανακι των Φηρων σε αυτη τη θεση και δεν μπορει πια ο καθενας να κανει οτι θελει, προκειμενου να ευχαριστησει τους επιβατες του . 
> Γιατι για αυτο περασε τοσο κοντα απο το νησι ( για φωτογραφιες και καλα reports των επιβατων, καταλαβατε επιτελους ?)
> 
> οσον αφορα δε τους υπολοιπους καπετανιους που 250 μερες το χρονο μπαινοβγαινουν στο στενο των Φηρων και του Αθηνιου, αυτοι τρωνε κουτοχορτο.
> ...


O καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να μιλάει για ό,τι θέλει, αρκεί να το κάνει με ευπρέπεια και επιχειρήματα αξιόπιστα. Οι δογματικές απόψεις του τύπου εγώ τα ξέρω όλα και οι υπόλοιποι βγάλτε καλύτερα το σκασμό, συνδυασμένες με αρκετή ειρωνεία νομίζω που αμήτι άλλο δημιουργούν υπόνοιες είτε για την ύπαρξη ιδιοτελών μικροσυμφερόντων είτε για απλή αδυναμία συζήτησης και αντίληψης των γεγονότων. 
Οι θέσεις σε ένα γεγονός λαμβάνωνται ex post και όχι ex ante. Εκτός και αν συμβαίνει ένα από τα δύο που αναφέρθησαν παραπάνω.

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΖΟΥΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΠΤΗΝ ΤΣΙΓΚΟΥΝΙΑΤΟΥΣ ΔΝ ΤΑ ΣΙΝΤΙΡΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΙΧΜΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ G A FERRIES :Mad:  ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΔΙΛΑΔΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΛΑ!!! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΒΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΙΧΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΡΟΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΟΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΝ ΑΡΚΟΥΝ. Η ΚΑΘΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥΤΙΚΗ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ Η ΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ  ΔΙΚΑΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΟΣΗ SEA DIAMOND HTAN ΑΔΟΙΚΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΓΙΑΤΗ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΗΝΤΗΡΟΥΣΕ ΠΟΛΗ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑΤΗΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΗ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΞΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:!:

----------


## adam

Τότε καλό θα είναι να αποφεύγουμε την G A FERRIES γιατί όπως μας τα λες μπορεί να είναι το επόμενο για το βυθό

----------


## STRATHGOS

ακου τη σου λεω εχω κανη σε 3 πλοια τησ εταιριασ και τα διο απο αυτα τη να σου πο αστο παντοσ μην προτιματε αυτα τα ηδοσ πλοια η παρχουν ποιο υπερσηχρονα.... μην το ΡΙΣΚΑΡΗΣ.....  :Cool:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οκτώ μήνες μετά το ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond, η οικολογική οργάνωση «Αρχιπέλαγος», Ινστιτούτο Θαλάσσιας & Περιβαλλοντικής Ερευνας Αιγαίου, με ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον δελτίο τύπου που εξέδωσε, σχολιάζει τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις και επιπτώσεις του ναυαγίου.


Kαι επειδή καλό θα είναι να ακούγονται πάντα και οι δύο πλευρές, η *Louis Hellenic Cruises* εξέδωσε ανακοίνωση στην οποία απαντάει στην οικολογική οργάνωση ''Αρχιπέλαγος''.

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=3858

----------


## maria-elena

Απάντηση της διαχειρίστριας του Sea Diamond στο Αρχιπέλαγος είναι εξώδικο...
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες

http://www.efoplistis.gr/new0108_14.html

----------


## Apostolos

Για εμένα ισχύει κάτι. Το κάθε πλοίο που βυθίζετε αποτελεί εστία μόλυνσης του περιβάλλοντος. Απλά στο ζήτημα του Diamond βλέπουν όλοι ότι παίζει ζεστό χρήμα απο πλοιοκτήτη, τράπεζες και ασφαλιστές και έχουν πέσει όλοι σαν τα κοράκια να αρπάξουν! Θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάποιος νόμος όπως στην Αμερική με την Found αλλά να επεκτείνετε σε όλα τα πλοία μιάς που το Ελληνικό οικοσύστημα αποτελεί ιδιαίτερα ευαίσθητο περιβάλλον...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και ο χορός των ανακοινώσεων γύρω από την ρύπανση που προκλήθηκε από το ναυάγιο του πλοίου, καλά κρατεί.

Παραθέτω απόσπασμα από σημερινό άρθρο που δημοσιεύθηκε στο *Marinews.gr*.




> Ο Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής κ. Γιώργος Βουλγαράκης, με αφορμή την ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσε η εταιρεία LOUIS HELLENIC CRUISES και σύμφωνα με την οποία «θεωρείται ότι, ολοκληρώθηκε με απόλυτη επιτυχία η επιχείρηση καθαρισμού της θαλάσσιας περιοχής Σαντορίνης, στην οποία συνέβη το ναυάγιο του Κ/Ζ SEA DIAMOND», συγκάλεσε έκτακτη σύσκεψη.
> 
> Στην σύσκεψη πήραν μέρος και ο Υφυπουργός ΕΝΑΝΠ κ. Πάνος Καμμένος, ο Αρχηγός Αντιναύαρχος Λ.Σ. Η.Α. Σιωνίδης και υπηρεσιακοί παράγοντες. Αποφασίστηκε να σταλεί επιστολή στον Πλοίαρχο και στην πλοιοκτητρία – διαχειρίστρια εταιρεία του Κ/Ζ SEA DIAMOND, με την οποία, εκτός των άλλων, τους επισημαίνεται ότι είναι αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνοι, σύμφωνα με την κείμενη νομοθεσία, για την αποτροπή με κάθε απαραίτητο μέσο της ρύπανσης που προκαλείται ή που δύναται να προκληθεί ανά πάσα στιγμή για ό, τι αυτό συνεπάγεται για το περιβάλλον και ότι θα υποστούν, σε περίπτωση που προβούν σε μη σύννομες ενέργειες, τις προβλεπόμενες ποινικές και διοικητικές κυρώσεις, καθώς και την εξάντληση όλων των ένδικων μέσων που παρέχεται από την υφιστάμενη νομοθεσία για την προστασία του δημοσίου συμφέροντος.


Ολόκληρο το δημοσίευμα καθώς και την ανακοίνωση της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας του SD, η οποία είχε προηγηθεί, μπορείτε να διαβάσετε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## GREGO

αντε να βρεις ακρη και τι να πιστεψεις....????? :Confused:

----------


## Best Ferries

Ειναι αρκετα σοβαρο και το θεμα του χαρτη που τελικα φανηκε οτι εδειχναι τον υφαλο λιγα μετρα ποιο μακρυα

----------


## Captain Argy

Εννοείτε αυτό.Γιατί στο τέλος ο Λούης θα τους τα παρει και απο πάνω και ας λέει ο κάθε υπουργός ο,τι ευθ΄ήνεται η εταιρεία για το ναυάγιο.

----------


## Kalloni

Γιατι λες θα τους τα παρει. Ηδη απο την ασφαλεια τα πηρε.

----------


## Captain Argy

Εννοώ οτι θα πάρει χρήματα από την κυβέρνηση για τον χαμό του πλοίου.

----------


## kalypso

αυτό είναι σίγουρο!!!

----------


## eggy

nomizw oti h ypothesh elhxe:
http://www.portnews.gr/Neo/index.php?id=751

----------


## Petros

Ακουω τον αντιλογο, αν υπαρχει...

----------


## eggy

den nomizw oti yparxei pia antilogos..ta porismata einai epishma..to mono pou mporei na pei kapoios einai oti gt den exoun dwthei akoma sth dhmosiothta ta perifhma transcripts apo to mayro kouti tou ploiou....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΕΙΣ, ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΕΙΣ, ΠΟΛΛΕΣ (ΜΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ) ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΕΙΣ.*

*Γ. Βουλγαράκης: Θα συνιστούσα στην εταιρεία που εκπροσωπεί το SEA DIAMOND να αφήσει τα νομικά τερτίπια. marinews.gr*

*Υπόθεση Sea Diamond: <Και για την Louis Hellenic Cruises οι Ελληνικές θάλασσες είναι η ιστορία και η ψυχή της> marinews.gr* 
*Πινγκ - πονγκ με τον καταλογισμό ευθυνών για το ναυάγιο. naftemporiki.gr* 
*Ενημέρωση Υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Γιώργου Βουλγαράκη για τη σύσκεψη που πραγματοποιήθηκε χθες στη Σαντορίνη υπό τον ΥΦΕΝΑΝΠ Πάνο Καμμένο με θέμα το ναυάγιο του «SEA DIAMOND» ΥΕΝΑΝΠ*

*Σύσκεψη στη Σαντορίνη για το θέμα του ναυαγίου του πλοίου «SEA DIAMOND» ΥΕΝΑΝΠ* 
Αν πάντως μετά από τόσες ανακοινώσεις, συσκέψεις. συνεδριάσεις κλπ. κλπ. κλπ. αντιληφθώ συμπεθέρα μου, ότι το πλοίο μαζί με ότι κουβαλάει στα σπλάχνα του παραμείνει στο βυθό της καλντέρας, θα πεθάααααααανω !!!

----------


## Baggeliq

* Τα πλοία της εποχής μας θα έπρεπε θεωρητικά να είναι αβύθιστα. Οι προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας τους αφήνουν μικρά περιθώρια για το μοιραίο. Και όμως η ανθρώπινη αμέλεια καταφέρνει συχνά να τα στείλει στον βυθό, περιφρονώντας τους απλούς κανόνες φυσικής που κρύβονται πίσω από τη ναυπήγησή τους* 

* Α. ΓΑΛΔΑΔΑΣ* 

_ 


_
_Τα «διαμάντια» στη θάλασσα δεν είναι παντοτινά._ _Αφού δεν υπάρχει πλοίο που να μη βυθίζεται,_ _όπως και να λέγεται._.. _Από τον καιρό όμως που οι Κινέζοι ανακάλυψαν ότι τα στεγανά διπλά τοιχώματα σε ένα πλοίο,_ _ακόμη και ξύλινο,_ _το κάνουν πιο ανθεκτικό στα χτυπήματα των κυμάτων οι άνθρωποι δεν σταμάτησαν να φτιάχνουν όλο και ασφαλέστερα πλοία._ _Αλλά και τα πλοία,_ _επειδή μέσα τους μπαίνουν άνθρωποι και αυτοί τα οδηγούν,_ _δεν σταματούν να ναυαγούν._ 
*Τι είδαν οι Κινέζοι* 
 Ενα καλάμι πλέει στο νερό χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Αρκεί να μην υπάρχει κάποια ρωγμή ώστε να μπουν νερά στο εσωτερικό του. Και πάλι όμως, αν αυτή η ρωγμή δεν είναι πιο μεγάλη από το διάστημα που μεσολαβεί ανάμεσα σε δύο κόμπους, το καλάμι μας δεν κινδυνεύει όσο και αν το νερό το χτυπάει με μανία, γιατί τα υπόλοιπα «διαμερίσματα» θα έχουν μείνει άθικτα. Λένε ότι οι Κινέζοι εμπνεύστηκαν από τα καλάμια μπαμπού τα πρώτα στεγανά διαμερίσματα που εμφανίστηκαν σε πλοίο. Οι περισσότερο ρεαλιστές πάντως πιστεύουν ότι απλά, βάζοντας ενισχύσεις κάθετα ως προς την ευθεία που ενώνει την πρύμνη με την πλώρη, μετά ήταν φυσικό να αρχίσουν να γεμίζουν τα ενδιάμεσα διαστήματα με μια εύπλαστη μάζα φτιαγμένη από κάνναβη βουτηγμένη σε φυτικό λάδι και κόλλα. Αυτά την εποχή της πλούσιας Δυναστείας Τανγκ (618-907 μ.Χ.). Φθάνοντας στη Δυναστεία Σονγκ (960-1279 μ.Χ.) οι ανασκαφές έδειξαν ότι τα κινεζικά πλοία ταξιδεύουν πλέον στον ωκεανό και διαθέτουν 13 στεγανά διαμερίσματα, ενισχύοντας τα πλάγια του σκάφους που θεωρείται ότι δέχεται τη μεγαλύτερη πίεση από τα κύματα της θάλασσας και είναι ταυτόχρονα το πιο αδύνατο σημείο του.   
 Ως σήμερα τα στεγανά διαμερίσματα στα πλοία συνεχίζουν να ανήκουν στα πιο νευραλγικά κομμάτια της όλης κατασκευής. Μάλιστα ένα πλοίο χαρακτηρίζεται και από το πόσα διαμερίσματα μπορούν να πλημμυρίσουν χωρίς να βυθιστεί το πλοίο. Ψάχνοντας τα στοιχεία για μερικά από τα πιο γνωστά στον αναγνώστη ναυάγια, από τον «Τιτανικό» ως το φεριμπότ «Εσθονία» αλλά και το «Εξπρές Σάμινα», βρίσκουμε ότι έχουν παίξει τον ρόλο τους στην καταστροφή και στον πνιγμό εκατοντάδων ανθρώπων.   
 Το κάθε στεγανό διαμέρισμα δημιουργείται από δύο μεταλλικούς τοίχους που ορθώνονται κάθετα στα τοιχώματα του πλοίου. Οι τοίχοι αυτοί έχουν ο καθένας από μια πόρτα και έτσι είναι δυνατή η διέλευση πληρώματος και επιβατών. Κάθε πλοίο, ανάλογα με το μέγεθος και τη ναυπήγησή του μπορεί να χωρίζεται σε 4 ή 5 ή ως και 13 τέτοια διαμερίσματα. Οι πόρτες σε όλα πρέπει να κλείνουν πραγματικά ερμητικά και να μην αφήνουν να περάσει σταγόνα από το ένα στο άλλο και ακαριαία με τη βοήθεια ενός διακόπτη από τη γέφυρα αλλά και με το χέρι ή αυτόματα όταν η στάθμη του νερού ανέβει ως κάποιο σημείο. Αν δημιουργηθεί ένα ρήγμα σε κάποιο σημείο του πλοίου και αρχίσουν να μπαίνουν νερά απέξω σε ένα ή περισσότερα διαμερίσματα, πρέπει να κλείσουν οι πόρτες τους για να μην περάσουν τα νερά και πιο πέρα στο πλοίο. Τα διαμερίσματα αυτά, όσο πιο ψηλά ανεβαίνουν στο κύτος του πλοίου, τόσο καλύτερα είναι.   
 Η αλήθεια όμως είναι ότι το πλοίο δεν είναι φτιαγμένο ακριβώς σαν καλάμι από μπαμπού και στο επάνω μέρος, όσο ψηλοί και να φτιαχτούν οι τοίχοι τους, τα διαμερίσματα είναι ανοιχτά, άρα αν συνεχίσει να μπαίνει το νερό θα τα γεμίσει και θα φθάσει και αλλού. Στο «Sea Diamond» καθώς αυτό έγειρε μπήκαν νερά από το 4ο κατάστρωμα. Επειδή όμως πρέπει να περάσει αρκετή ώρα ώσπου να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, υπάρχει καιρός οι επιβάτες να απομακρυνθούν.   
*Η βολή νικά τη φυσική*  
 Οσο ταξιδεύει το πλοίο, αυτές οι ενδιάμεσες πόρτες, οι «υδατοστεγείς θύρες», που από τη συνθήκη για την εμπορική ναυτιλία SOLAS (Safety for Life At Sea) δεν επιτρέπεται καν να υπάρχουν, πρέπει τουλάχιστον να μένουν κλειστές, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρουν αυτοί που κυβερνούν το πλοίο - και στα μεγάλα επιβατικά όπως το «Sea Diamond» (πρέπει να) είναι πάντα τέσσερις αξιωματικοί στη γέφυρα - πότε μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί ένα ρήγμα στο πλοίο ή σε μια θαλασσοταραχή εξαιτίας των τεραστίων κυμάτων να μπουν νερά σε κάποιο διαμέρισμα. Εχει όμως αποδειχθεί ότι εδώ τα πληρώματα των πλοίων δείχνουν εγκληματική αμέλεια. Για να μπορούν να περνούν με ευκολία από το ένα τμήμα του πλοίου στο άλλο χωρίς να σκαρφαλώνουν και να κατεβαίνουν πολλές σκάλες αφήνουν τις πόρτες των διαμερισμάτων ανοιχτές στη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού και έτσι τα διαμερίσματα του πλοίου _γίνονται απλά συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία,_ οπότε μπαίνοντας το νερό φθάνει οπουδήποτε. Από τον «Τιτανικό» ως το «Εξπρές Σαμίνα» και το «Sea Diamond» δεν είχαμε στην πραγματικότητα στεγανά, αφού οι πόρτες ήταν ανοιχτές. Και μερικές φορές δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλλιώς. Διότι μπορεί οι κανονισμοί να λένε ότι καμπίνες δεν κατασκευάζονται πιο χαμηλά από την ίσαλο γραμμή (εκεί δηλαδή που ισορροπεί ένα σκάφος στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και ο αέρας συναντά το νερό), αλλά δυστυχώς βολεύει πολύ τον πλοιοκτήτη, βαθιά κάτω στο πλοίο να φτιάχνει καμπίνες για επιβάτες και κάποιες φορές ακόμη και για το πλήρωμα, οπότε με κλειστές τις πόρτες αυτές η κυκλοφορία όλων τους από το ένα τμήμα στο άλλο εκεί κάτω γίνεται πολύ δύσκολη και χρονοβόρος. Βέβαια μερικοί δεν σκέπτονται ότι το πλήρωμα πρέπει να μένει κοντά στη γέφυρα ώστε σε περίπτωση συναγερμού, ιδιαίτερα στα μεγάλα επιβατικά, να φθάσουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι του πλοίου πολύ γρήγορα και να πάρουν τις θέσεις τους.   
 Οταν το πλοίο παίρνει κλίση, ειδικά συστήματα αισθητήρων ενεργοποιούν βαλβίδες αέρος που μετακινούν νερό στην αντίθετη πλευρά των τοιχωμάτων του πλοίου για να εξισορροπείται η κλίση. Αυτό το σύστημα χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη και όταν ένα μεγάλο φορτίο βγαίνει ή μπαίνει στο πλοίο.   
*Παν σώμα εμβαπτιζόμενον...*  
 ...εντός υγρού χάνει τόσον εκ του βάρους του όσον είναι το βάρος του εκτοπιζομένου υπ' αυτού υγρού, έλεγαν με τον ανάλογο στόμφο οι παλαιότεροι. Η ουσία είναι ότι: Η μάζα του στερεού είναι ίση με τη μάζα του υγρού που εκτοπίστηκε, οπότε ένα μεταλλικό σκάφος, εκτοπίζοντας μεγάλο όγκο νερού, άρα και μεγάλη μάζα, εξισορροπεί το βάρος του με αυτό του νερού που εκτοπίζει. Γι' αυτό και επιπλέουν τα μεταλλικά πλοία. Χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε ακόμη πως ό,τι στερεό βρεθεί μέσα σε ένα υγρό περιβάλλον και εκεί επιπλέει, μένοντας ακίνητο, ασκούνται επάνω του δυνάμεις βαρύτητας που μας διευκολύνει να θεωρούμε ότι αντιπροσωπεύονται από μία που περνάει από το λεγόμενο κέντρο βάρους.   
 Ταυτόχρονα, εξαιτίας των γύρω υγρών στρωμάτων, καθώς αυτά γλιστρούν το ένα επάνω στο άλλο, ασκούνται δυνάμεις που μπορούμε να τις χωρίσουμε σε οριζόντιες και κάθετες. Οι οριζόντιες αλληλοεξουδετερώνονται και είναι σίγουρο αυτό, αφού αλλιώς δεν θα είχαμε ισορροπία αλλά οριζόντια κίνηση προς τα δεξιά ή αριστερά. Οι κάθετες, όλες μαζί, εξισορροπούν το βάρος του στερεού και θεωρούμε ότι αντιπροσωπεύονται από μία που περνάει από το κέντρο άνωσης (κέντρο άντωσης το λένε οι περισσότεροι ναυτικοί).   
 Οταν ένα πλοίο παίρνει κλίση, αλλάζει η θέση του κέντρου άνωσης και η διεύθυνση της αντιπροσωπευτικής δύναμης για τη συνολική άνωση. Το βάρος και η άνωση τώρα κάπου τέμνονται. Η απόσταση από το κέντρο βάρους ως το σημείο τομής τους είναι το Μετάκεντρο (Μ). Θέλουμε το Μετάκεντρο να είναι πάντα λίγο πιο επάνω από το κέντρο βάρους για να μην αναποδογυρίσει οριστικά το πλοίο. Αν είναι πολύ πιο πάνω, τότε οι κλυδωνισμοί είναι πιο έντονοι και αργεί να ισορροπήσει. Το κακό είναι ότι σε μεγάλο κυματισμό, καθώς το πλοίο μπαίνει και βγαίνει από τα κύματα, αλλάζει συνεχώς το Μετάκεντρο. Βέβαια σήμερα υπάρχουν στο πλάι του κύτους του πλοίου και ειδικά πτερύγια εξισορρόπησης που είναι ακίνητα ή κινούμενα επάνω - κάτω με ειδικούς μηχανισμούς. 



             ΠΗΓΗ : 
*Το ΒΗΜΑ, 22/04/2007 , Σελ.: H06
            Κωδικός άρθρου: B15044H061
            ID: 285488*

----------


## Baggeliq

ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ --->*ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΥΘΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ τα σύγχρονα &#171;διαμάντια&#187;

* * Τα λάθη που έστειλαν στον βυθό το Sea Diamond* 





*
 Η κλίση του πλοίου όταν είναι μικρή επιτρέπει στο κέντρο της άνωσης Μ να παραμένει πάνω από το κέντρο βάρους. Αν όμως μετακινηθεί ένα φορτίο στο κατάστρωμα, ή αν μπουν νερά στο κύτος του πλοίου, τότε θα μικρύνει η απόσταση. Οταν το πλοίο αρχίσει να αναποδογυρίζει το Μ βρίσκεται πιο κάτω από το κέντρο βάρους 
*

 Στην αγγλική γλώσσα τα πλοία θεωρούνται...γένους θηλυκού και όταν ο νηογνώμων του Lloyd θέλησε να χρησιμοποιεί το ουδέτερο &#171;it&#187; αντί του &#171;she&#187; έγινε τέτοιος ξεσηκωμός που αναγκάστηκε να επανέλθει στα παλιά. Δεν υπάρχει επιστημονική εξήγηση για την παραδοσιακή αυτή προτίμηση και έχει επικρατήσει η ρομαντική που θέλει τους ναυτικούς τόσο συνδεδεμένους με το πλοίο τους όσο θα ήταν και με μια θηλυκή ύπαρξη. Ηταν η εποχή που και οι καπετάνιοι ακολουθούσαν στον βυθό τα πλοία τους παρασυρμένοι από τη μυθολογικών περισσότερο διαστάσεων &#171;δίνη&#187; του βυθιζόμενου πλοίου τους. Τα πλοία όμως σήμερα αλλάζουν εκείνα, μερικές φορές πολύ γρήγορα και ανεξήγητα, τους αγαπημένους τους. Ετσι έγινε και με το &#171;Sea Diamond&#187;. 
Ναυπηγήθηκε στη Φινλανδία, πήρε το όνομα &#171;Birka Princess&#187;, ήταν 22.412 τόνων και το 1999 είχε μήκος 142,95 και πλάτος 24,70 μέτρα, αλλά ύστερα από μετατροπές το 1999 έφθασε να διαθέτει πισίνες, 10 καταστρώματα, 584 καμπίνες και 391 άτομα πλήρωμα. Στην αρχή εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο από τη Στοκχόλμη στο φινλανδικό λιμάνι του Ολαντ και το κύτος του ήταν ειδικά ενισχυμένο ώστε να ανήκει στη λεγόμενη κατηγορία Πάγου 1Α, δηλαδή να του επιτρέπεται να ακολουθεί παγοθραυστικό και πάγοι πάχους 1 μέτρου να μην μπορούν να του κάνουν ζημιά σχίζοντάς το. Παρ' όλα αυτά όσοι είχαν την ευκαιρία να το δουν τώρα από κάτω, μιλάνε για μεγάλα ρήγματα, σαν να ήταν από χαρτί, και το βρώμισμα του λιμανιού φυσικά το επιβεβαιώνει. Ισως αν έμενε στη θέση του και άρχιζαν οι δύτες υπομονετικά να μπαλώνουν κάποια από τα σκισίματα, προτού μετακινηθεί, να σωζόταν. Και είναι κρίμα διότι, από μαρτυρίες Σκανδιναβών, πρώην μελών του πληρώματος, που συναντήσαμε, το πλοίο δεν είχε παρουσιάσει στις απαιτητικές βόρειες θάλασσες προβλήματα. Είχε τέσσερις κινητήρες ντίζελ, η κίνηση μεταδιδόταν με μηχανισμούς της KaMeWa, θυγατρικής της Rolls Royce, υπήρχαν δύο πλάγιες προπέλες (thrusters) για να μπορεί να &#171;πέφτει&#187; παράλληλα στην προκυμαία και να φεύγει επίσης χωρίς βοήθεια. Στην ευελιξία του βοηθούσαν οι δύο προπέλες στην πρύμνη που είχαν μεταβαλλόμενη γωνία στα πτερύγιά τους. Αλλάζοντας τη γωνία κατάλληλα έχεις τη δυνατότητα χωρίς να σταματήσει η προπέλα να επανεκκινήσει με ανάποδη φορά περιστροφής, να την κάνεις να σε οδηγεί προς τα πίσω. Εχοντας τις δύο προπέλες να στρέφονται αντίθετα, είναι ακριβώς η ίδια κίνηση (σία) που κάνει ο βαρκάρης κινώντας τα δύο κουπιά σε αντίστροφη φορά για να στρίψει τη βάρκα του. Και πράγματι το πλοίο στρίβει φανταστικά γρήγορα και άνετα. Επομένως και χωρίς τιμόνι, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, μπορεί να κατευθυνθεί ένα τέτοιο πλοίο. Δυστυχώς, και το Sea Diamond εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία των αξιόπλοων σκαφών που για λόγους ανεξάρτητους από την κατασκευή τους ενεπλάκησαν σε ναυτικά ατυχήματα. 

* Τα συστήματα ασφαλείας του Queen Mary ΙΙ* 




 

 Το 151.000 τόνων &#171;Queen Mary ΙΙ&#187; (επάνω), με κόστος κατασκευής περίπου 750 εκατ. ευρώ, είναι το μεγαλύτερο και πολυτελέστερο υπερωκεάνιο στον κόσμο. Είναι δε κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα και το πλοίο με τα πλέον εξελιγμένα συστήματα ασφαλείας. Εμφανίστηκε επίσημα στις θάλασσες το 2004, διαθέτει τέσσερις κινητήρες ντίζελ και δύο στροβιλογεννήτριες. Αν και το μήκος του είναι περίπου 350 μέτρα και το ύψος του 82 μέτρα, είναι το πιο εύκολο σε χειρισμούς μεγάλο πλοίο. Από την πλάτους 55 μέτρων γέφυρα μπορείς, λένε, και με έναν μοχλό, όπως τα παιδικά joy-sticks, να οδηγήσεις το πλοίο αριστερά, δεξιά, σε γωνία και να το κρατήσεις ακίνητο σε ένα σημείο ακριβώς παίρνοντας από το GPS τη θέση του σημείου αυτού. Επίπεδες τηλεοπτικές οθόνες δείχνουν από τα συστήματα του καιρού στη θάλασσα ως την κατάσταση στα συστήματα ασφαλείας, ενδείξεις του ραντάρ αλλά και την κατανάλωση του νερού. Οι εικόνες του κλειστού κυκλώματος μπορούν να φαίνονται στη γωνία κάθε οθόνης. Πατώντας ένα κουμπί ο εξουσιοδοτημένος αξιωματικός μπορεί να ενεργοποιήσει τους πλευρικούς κινητήρες και το πλοίο να κάνει ελιγμούς στο λιμάνι χωρίς τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκών. Η αυστηρότατη στους ελέγχους της αμερικανική ακτοφυλακή υποχρέωσε την ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρεία να εφοδιάσει καθεμία από τις 1.300 καμπίνες με επιπλέον ψεκαστικά νερού από την οροφή και ανιχνευτές καπνού, γιατί έκριναν ότι το υλικό στην ταπετσαρία των λουτρών ήταν ιδιαίτερα εύφλεκτο! Οι περίπολοι μέσα στο πλοίο περνούν από κάθε σημείο σχεδόν κάθε τέταρτο.


             ΠΗΓΗ : 
*Το ΒΗΜΑ, 22/04/2007 , Σελ.: H06
            Κωδικός άρθρου: B15044H061
            ID: 285488

* *Θα ήθελα να το σχολιάσουμε και να μου το εξηγήσετε γιατί δεν έχω αυτοί τη γνώση αν μπορεί κάποιος?*

----------


## chrondi

Διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά τα πολύ ωραία περί εγγενούς ευστάθειας και συστημάτων ασφαλείας των σύγχρονων (επιβατικών) πλοίων, θα ήθελα να υπενθυμίσω στους ευαισθητοποιημένους αναγνώστες ότι όλος αυτός ο πρόσθετος εξοπλισμός και οι μηχανισμοί διασφάλισης συνεπάγονται υψηλό κόστος κατασκευής και λειτουργίας που (δυστυχώς) δεν έχει την οικονομική δυνατότητα ή ποσώς την πρόθεση να πληρώσει ο μέσος Έλλην επιβάτης ‘κατάστρωμα’ για Κυκλάδες. Πρέπει όλοι να αντιληφθούμε ότι στις πλούσιες (πολιτισμένες :Wink:  χώρες είναι φυσικό και αναμενόμενο να προστατεύεται καλύτερα ο χρήστης και καταναλωτής, ενώ στις τριτοκοσμικές (μήπως και η χώρα μας σε ορισμένα ζητήματα δεν κατατάσσεται σ’αυτές :Wink:  θα συμβαίνουν τραγωδίες και ατυχήματα τύπου Μποπάλ!
ΥΓ: Απλοελληνιστί, άλλο μπάτλερ σε σπίτι λόρδου και άλλο γκαρσόνι ελληνικού καφενείου!

----------


## Leo

Διαβάζουμε στην Ναυτεμπορική. Τώρα είμαι ήσυχος  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα εκλεισε ενα χρονο που δεν ειναι κοντα μας

----------


## Leo

Έχοντας υπ όψη και τα σχετικά σχόλια των Ελληνικών ΜΜΕ από την πρώτη θλιβερή επέτειο του ναυαγίου και διαβάζοντας στην εφημερίδα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ βγάλτε τα συμπεράσματα σας.

----------


## Leo

Σε χθεσινό του άρθρο *The SeaNation* αναφέρται στις εξελίξεις για την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου. Περισσότερα *εδώ*.

----------


## dk

> Σημερα εκλεισε ενα χρονο που δεν ειναι κοντα μας


Πολυ λυπηρο γεγονος.
Προσωπικα αισθανομαι τυχερος γιατι ημουν στους επιβατες που θα επιβιβαζονταν την επομενη μερα το πρωι στον Πειραια(Μεγαλη Παρασκευη 6/4/07).

----------


## GREGO

ΠΟΛΥ ΛΥΠΗΡΟ.....

----------


## Nautikos II

> Σε χθεσινό του άρθρο *The SeaNation* αναφέρται στις εξελίξεις για την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου. Περισσότερα *εδώ*.


Και συνεχιζουν

Μια ακόμη κινητοποίηση με αίτημα την ανέλκυση του κρουαζιεροπλοίου «*Sea Diamod*» από το βυθό της Σαντορίνης πραγματοποίησαν πρόσφατα οι κάτοικοι του νησιού. 
Οπως αναφέρεται σε ανακοίνωση της Συντονιστικής Επιτροπής Θηραίων Πολιτών η κινητοποίηση -κατάληψη των γραφείων του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου- πραγματοποιήθηκε γιατί, ενώ βρισκόταν σε εξέλιξη ο διεθνής διαγωνισμός με το κατατεθειμένο ενδιαφέρον εταιρειών παγκοσμίου κύρους και φήμης για την επιχείρηση ανέλκυσης, η οποία είναι εφικτή, έχει δηλωθεί άλλωστε από όλους, αίφνης με ημερομηνία *09/07/2008* απευθύνεται στο Πολυτεχνείο και μάλιστα στον καθηγητή Ψαραύτη όχι για να συμβάλει στη διαδικασία αξιολόγησης των αιτήσεων ενδιαφέροντος, αλλά με αίτημα τη χορήγηση γνωμοδότησης για το εφικτό ή όχι της ανέλκυσης.
Από τη δυναμική αυτή κινητοποίηση της *21/08/2008*, η οποία έγινε παρουσία χιλιάδων επισκεπτών του νησιού, αλλά και επισκεπτών που προέρχονταν από τα κρουαζιερόπλοια της εταιρείας Louis και στους οποίους η Συντονιστική επιτροπή διένειμε ενημερωτικό φυλλάδιο, υπήρξε η δέσμευση του Προέδρου και δύο μελών του Συμβουλίου του Λιμενικού Ταμείου ότι σε άμεση συνεδρίασή τους θα επαναδιατυπώσουν το αίτημά τους προς το ΕΜΠ.
To αίτημα θα αφορά πλέον το διορισμό μελών του για τη συγκρότηση επιτροπής αξιολόγησης, έργο της οποίας θα είναι ο καθορισμός των όρων απάντλησης- ανέλκυσης.
Τέλος, δεσμεύτηκαν ότι στην επόμενη δυναμική κινητοποίηση του Θηραϊκού λαού, που θα λάβει χώρα στον Πειραιά, μπροστά από το κτήριο του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, θα συμμετέχει και σύσσωμο το διοικητικό συμβούλιο του Λιμενικού Ταμείου.

*Πηγη*: Ναυτεμπορικη

----------


## .voyager

Να αποσαφηνίσει η κυβέρνηση το σχέδιό της και το χρονοδιάγραμμα για τη συγχρονισμένη απάντληση των καυσίμων και την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Sea Diαmond» από το βυθό της Καλντέρας στη Σαντορίνη, ζητούν με ερώτησή τους στον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Αναστάση Παπαληγούρα, τρεις βουλευτές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. 
«Εχουν παρέλθει 17 μήνες από το ναυάγιο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου ''Sea Diamond'' στον Όρμο της Καλντέρας της Νήσου Θήρας», αναφέρουν οι Θοδωρής Δρίτσας, Μιχάλης Παπαγιαννάκης και ¶ννα Φιλίνη.
«Η κυβέρνηση έχει επανειλημμένως δεσμευτεί και εξαγγείλει ότι θα προχωρήσει στις αναγκαίες ενέργειες ούτως ώστε να εξασφαλιστούν συνδυασμένα τόσο η απάντληση των καυσίμων όσο και η ανέλκυση και απομάκρυνση του ναυαγίου. 
Πρόσφατα μάλιστα, ο υφυπουργός Ε.Ν.Α.Ν.Π., Πάνος Καμένος, στη συνεδρίαση της Διαρκούς Επιτροπής Παραγωγής και Εμπορίου στις 3/9/2008, αναφερόμενος στο ρόλο και στις αρμοδιότητες των Λιμενικών Ταμείων, έφερε ως παράδειγμα την ευθύνη που έχει αναλάβει το Λιμενικό Ταμείο Θήρας σχετικά με το ναυάγιο του ''Sea Diamond'' και επιβεβαίωσε με έμφαση αυτές τις δεσμεύσεις, λέγοντας μεταξύ άλλων:
«….Ενημερώνω την Επιτροπή ότι το Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο με εντολή του Λιμενικού Ταμείου πλέον, κάνει την αποτίμηση των προσφορών για να ξεκινήσουν τη διαδικασία απάντλησης και ανέλκυσης. Αυτή είναι η υποχρέωση και σε αυτήν επιμένουμε».
*Αναντιστοιχία*
Οι τρεις βουλευτές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κάνουν λόγο για αναντιστοιχία των κυβερνητικών δηλώσεων, εξαγγελιών και δεσμεύσεων σε σχέση με τους χειρισμούς και τις πρωτοβουλίες του Λιμενικού Ταμείου Θήρας.
Και αυτό γιατί το Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Θήρας, με έγγραφο που έστειλε προς τη Σχολή Ναυπηγών και το Εργαστήριο Θαλάσσιων Μεταφορών του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου στις 9/7/08 (Αρ. Πρωτ. 608), ζητεί «Σύνταξη μελέτης για το εφικτό ή μη της ανέλκυσης του ναυαγίου του κρουαζιερόπλοιου ''Sea Diamond''» και μάλιστα σπεύδει στο ίδιο έγγραφο να τονίσει ότι «Πράγματι υπεβλήθησαν υπό διαφόρων εταιρειών προσφορές, πλην όμως κατά την κρίση μας, στο πρόβλημα της ανέλκυσης ή απομάκρυνσης του ναυαγίου όχι απόλυτα διευκρινιστικές για την επιτυχή αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος».
Καλεί δε τέλος, το Ε.Μ.Π. να γνωμοδοτήσει επί όλων των κρίσιμων ερωτημάτων λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τα πλήρη στοιχεία του προβλήματος, γνωμοδότηση η οποία κατά το Λιμενικό Ταμείο Θήρας θα πρέπει να απαντά και επί της πρόβλεψης… «Αποφυγής ή δημιουργίας μείζονος τυχόν προβλήματος».
*Διαδήλωση*
Εν τω μεταξύ στις 16 Οκτωβρίου 2008 η οργανωτική επιτροπή αγώνα για την ανέλκυση του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Sea Diamond» πραγματοποιεί κινητοποίηση διαμαρτυρίας, έξω από το κτήριο του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ. 

Πηγή: marinews.gr

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Κριμα για το πλοιο γιατι ηταν πανεμορφο.
Γιατι δεν βλεπω φωτογραφιες οταν βυθιζοταν το πλοιο ;
Υπηρχαν πολλες και εδω δεν βλεπω ουτε μια...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Προαφανώς έκριναν οι φίλοι που απαντούσαν ότι δεν θα προσέφεραν τίποτα στη συζήτηση και δεν χρειαζόταν να ανεβάσουν φωτογραφιές για να διευκολυνθέι η συζήτηση ή να γίνουν πιο παραστατικά αυτά που λενε. Όπου χρειάστηκε μπήκαν,αν κοιτάξεις καλύτερα θα δεις σε κάποιες απαντήσεις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Tα συμπεράσματα της έκθεσης του Ελληνικού Κέντρου Θαλασσίων Ερευνών για τις επιπτώσεις του ναυαγίου του Sea Diamond στη Σαντορίνη έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα με ανακοίνωσή της η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία Louis Hellenic Cruises που ανήκει στον Όμιλο Louis.
Οι θέσεις της εταιρείας έχουν ως εξής: 
<Διαπιστώνουμε ότι το τελευταίο διάστημα βλέπουν ξανά το φως της δημοσιότητας κινδυνολογίες αναφορικά με το Sea Diamond, οι οποίες δε βασίζονται σε κανένα επιστημονικό στοιχείο ή σε οποιεσδήποτε μετρήσεις στην περιοχή του ναυαγίου που να δεικνύουν οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα αλλά αντίθετα διαστρεβλώνουν την πραγματικότητα και δημιουργούν αρνητική εικόνα για την Σαντορίνη διεθνώς. 
Ως εκ τούτου, θεωρήσαμε σκόπιμο και ωφέλιμο να θέσουμε υπόψη σας την τελευταία έκθεση του Ελληνικού Κέντρου Θαλασσίων Ερευνών (ΕΛ.ΚΕ.Θ.Ε.), η οποία δημοσιοποιήθηκε προ ολίγων ημερών. Το ΕΛ.ΚΕ.Θ.Ε., όπως γνωρίζετε, είναι ο μόνος αρμόδιος ανεξάρτητος φορέας που αναγνωρίζεται όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα αλλά και στη Μεσόγειο για την επιστημονική του κατάρτιση και εγκυρότητα. 
Το γενικό συμπέρασμα που προκύπτει από τις μετρήσεις στις οποίες προέβη το ΕΛ.ΚΕ.Θ.Ε., οι οποίες καλύπτουν χρονική περίοδο 14 μηνών από το ατύχημα, είναι ότι οι επιπτώσεις από το ναυάγιο στο θαλάσσιο οικοσύστημα της Σαντορίνης είναι αμελητέες και οι βιοκοινωνίες των θαλάσσιων οργανισμών παραμένουν υγιείς. Όπως δε χαρακτηριστικά καταλήγει το ΕΛ.ΚΕ.Θ.Ε., σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μετρήθηκαν τιμές που να υποδηλώνουν σαφή ρύπανση της θαλάσσιας περιοχής . Παράλληλα, διαπιστώνεται για μία ακόμη φορά η αποτελεσματικότητα των ενεργειών στις οποίες προέβη η πλοιοκτήτρια για την αντιμετώπιση της διαρροής πετρελαιοειδών, αφού είναι αξιοσημείωτο ότι κάποιοι ρύποι που εντοπίστηκαν προέρχονται από τα λύματα των οικισμών της Θήρας και όχι από το ναυάγιο. Όπως όλες οι προηγούμενες, έτσι και αυτή η έκθεση του ΕΛ.ΚΕ.ΘΕ. κλείνει με τη σύσταση για συνέχιση των μετρήσεων στην περιοχή. 
Πέραν των πιο πάνω αντικειμενικών και επιστημονικά αδιαμφισβήτητων αποτελεσμάτων που διατυπώνονται στην έκθεση του ΕΛ.ΚΕ.ΘΕ., αξίζει να σημειώσουμε επίσης, τα πιο κάτω σημαντικά στοιχεία: 

· Η πλοιοκτήτρια από την πρώτη κιόλας στιγμή έλαβε μέτρα με στόχο την αποφυγή της ρύπανσης, στέλνοντας, πριν ακόμα από τη βύθιση του κρουαζιεροπλοίου, μια από τις καλύτερες αντιρρυπαντικές εταιρείες στη Μεσόγειο, για τη λήψη άμεσων μέτρων προστασίας της περιοχής. 
· Το ποσό που δαπανήθηκε μέχρι σήμερα για την αποτελεσματική αντιμετώπιση της κατάστασης ξεπερνά τα 12 εκατομμύρια Ευρώ, παρόλο που η πλοιοκτήτρια, βάσει της νομοθεσίας, θα μπορούσε να περιορίσει την ευθύνη της σε μέγιστο ποσό της τάξης των 4,3 εκατομμυρίων Ευρώ. Σημειώνεται δε ότι είναι η πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα που γίνεται ένας τόσο άμεσος και αποτελεσματικός χειρισμός μετά από ναυάγιο,. 
· Οι ίδιοι οι φορείς της Σαντορίνης πιστοποίησαν ενυπόγραφα ότι παρέλαβαν τις ακτές πιο καθαρές από ό,τι ήταν πριν την αντιρρυπαντική επιχείρηση. 
Θα μπορούσαμε να καταγράψουμε και πολλές άλλες ενέργειες στις οποίες προέβη πλοιοκτήτρια με επαγγελματισμό και ευαισθησία. Δεν θα το πράξουμε ωστόσο, καθότι σκοπός της παρούσας δεν είναι η προβολή αυτών των ενεργειών, αλλά η απάντηση με στοιχεία και πεπραγμένα στην επιχειρούμενη παραπληροφόρηση και την αβάσιμη κινδυνολογία. Σημειωτέον, μάλιστα, ότι οι προαναφερόμενες ενέργειες της πλοιοκτήτριας έλαβαν χώρα, παρόλο που εδώ και μήνες έχουν γνωστοποιηθεί τα αποτελέσματα της νέας χαρτογράφησης της περιοχής της πρόσκρουσης του πλοίου από την Akti Engineering, που δεν έχουν αμφισβητηθεί και αποδεικνύουν ότι το ατύχημα προκλήθηκε λόγω εσφαλμένης χαρτογράφησης της περιοχής . Είναι αξιοσημείωτο ότι η Akti Engineering προβαίνει για λογαριασμό του κράτους σε χαρτογραφήσεις δεκάδων λιμανιών στην Ελλάδα, γεγονός που υποδηλώνει την εγκυρότητα και την αξιοπιστία της. Η Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία, μετά από τα νέα στοιχεία που κατατέθηκαν από την Akti Engineering, προέβη και η ίδια σε νέα χαρτογράφηση στην περιοχή αλλά για ανεξήγητους (αν και προφανείς) λόγους δεν έχει μέχρι στιγμής δημοσιοποιήσει τα αποτελέσματα. 
Οι σχέσεις των εταιρειών των οποίων τα πλοία διαχειρίζεται η Louis Hellenic Cruises με τη Σαντορίνη είναι πολύχρονες και βαθιές, αφού εδώ και 23 χρόνια 175.000 επιβάτες επισκέπτονται κάθε χρόνο τη Σαντορίνη με τα πλοία αυτά. Επιπρόσθετα, από χρόνια, εταιρεία η οποία ανήκει στον ίδιο Όμιλο μεριμνά για την αεροπορική σύνδεση της Κύπρου με τη Σαντορίνη με εβδομαδιαίες ναυλωμένες πτήσεις καθΆ όλη τη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού. Η Louis Hellenic Cruises δαπανά επίσης πολλά εκατομμύρια Ευρώ για την προβολή της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας και της Σαντορίνης σαν μοναδικό προορισμό, τόσο στην Αμερική όσο και στις Ευρωπαϊκές αγορές τουρισμού. 
Η ευαισθησία της πλοιοκτήτριας είναι αυτή που την ώθησε να μην περιοριστεί στο μέγιστο ποσό των 4,3 εκατομμυρίων που προβλέπει η νομοθεσία, αλλά να το υπερβεί κατά πολύ και να συνεχίσει τις ενέργειες της με ειλικρινές ενδιαφέρον. Στόχος μας είναι να σας τηρούμε διαρκώς ενήμερους για όλες τις εξελίξεις αναφορικά με το Sea Diamond, θέτοντας υπόψη σας στοιχεία και γεγονότα>.

πηγή. Marinews

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Διαδήλωση σήμερα από κατοίκους της Σαντορίνης στον Πειραιά την ώρα που φορείς του νησιού συναντούσαν τον Υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής. Από ότι άκουσαν στο ραδιόφωνο ενώ οδηγούσα δημιουργήθηκε κυκλοφοριακή συμφόρηση στον Πειραιά αλλά το μεταφέρω με επιφύλαξη μια και πολλές φορές ακούω ότι η κυκλοφορία δεν παρουσιάζει προβλήματα ενώ είμαι κολλημένος στην κίνηση και αναρωτιέμαι αν οδηγώ αλλού.
Αίτημα των κατοίκων είανι η άμεση ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου.

Όπως έχω γράψει παλιότερα η επιχείρηση ανέλκυσης φάινεται πολύ καριβή και προσοπική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι κανείς δεν θέλει να την αναλάβει ούτε η εταιρέια ούτε το Υπουργείο.



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από delta pi
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανασύρουν το πλοίο ή θα μείνει στα νερά της Σαντορίνης στην αιωνιότητα?
> 
> 
> Το πιθανότερο είναι να πουληθεί για παλιοσίδερα και να ανελκυστεί κομμάτι κομμάτι (πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούν και ανατινάξεις για τη διάλυση). Με την επιφύλαξη ότι θα συμφέρει η ανέλκυση από τέτοιο βάθος, αν είναι να κοστίσει του παλιατζή περισσότερο από την τιμή του scrap που θα πάρει γιατί να το κάνει; Μη σας σοκάρει και το Εύδρομο Έλλη για παλιοσίδερα πουλήθηκε και το μόνο που βρήκε ο Θωκταρίδης είναι ένα θωράκιο από του φουγάρο στο βυθό της Τήνου (μάλλον θα έπεσε από κάποιο clamshell).
> 
> Η ανέλκυση ολόκληρου του πλοίου σε ένα κομμάτι κοστίζει πολύ! Ενδεικτικά η ανέλκυση του υποβρυχίου Kursk (Κ-141) που είχε μήκος 154 m (σχετικό με τα 143 m του Sea Diamond), από 109 m βάθος κόστισε $65.000.000 (~ ¤ 52.000.000 όσο η αξία του Sea Diamond) αλλά το υποβρύχιο είχε το μισό εκτόπισμα και δεν είχε την ίδια υπερκατασκευή. Και υπήρχαν λόγοι να ανελκυστεί ολόκληρο (όπλα, έρευνες για τα αίτια, απόρρητος εξοπλισμός κ.λπ.)
> ...


Και αν πρέπει να διαλυθεί ώστε να ανελκυστεί πρέπει να παρθούν μέτρα ώστε να αποφεχτεί η διαρροή των υπολειμάτων των καυσίμων και των άλλων ρυπογόνων υλικών (στερέ ή υγρά) στο θαλάσσιο οικοσύστημα, υποθέτω ότι θα υπάρχουν τρόποι για να εξασφαλιστεί αυτό δεν ξέρω με πόση επιβάρυση στο κόστος. ΣΣίγουρα η ανέλκυση ενός πλοίου από 100 μέτρα βάθος δεν είναι ευκολη διαδικασία και χρειάζεται εκειδικευμένο προσωπικό κι εξοπλισμός, ένα απλό σάτι ένας πλωτός γερανός, δύτες κι εκρηκτικα δεν αρκούν.

----------


## karystos

Μετά από ενάμιση χρόνο μια απεικόνιση του ατυχήματος μέσα από 19 φωτογραφίες. Οι περισσότερες είναι του κ. Ι. Αλεξίου, φωτογράφου της Σαντορίνης, που εκείνο το απόγευμα έκανε μια καταπληκτική δουλειά.  
5/7/2007 15.45 περίπου και το SEA DIAMOND προερχόμενο από Ηράκλειο περνά μπροστά από το ξενοδοχείο LILIUM στον Αθηνιό. 
1-athinios.jpg 
Δευτερόλεπτα μετά την πρόσκρουση. Η αριστερή μηχανή δουλεύει. Το πλοίο έχει πάρει άμεσα κλίση. 
2-proskr.jpg 
Ο πλοίαρχος καταφέρνει να γυρίσει με τη μια μηχανή το πλοίο. Το AEGEAN 2 στ βάθος στο δίαυλο και το BLUE STAR PAROS που δεν έχει φανεί ακόμη δίνουν μια καλή χρονική αφετηρία. 
3-anastrofh.jpg 
Όσο δουλεύει η αριστερή μηχανή το πλοίο βγαίνει στα ανοιχτά. Το BLUE STAR PAROS περνά από την πλώρη την ώρα που κατεβαίνουν οι δεξιές βάρκες. 
4-bsparos.jpg 

Φτάνει και το AEGEAN 2. Η θάλασσα δεν είναι μπουνάτσα. Αυτό το αερίδι από Δ- ΒΔ παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο στην εξέλιξη του ατυχήματος. 
5-aegean 2.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βλέπω και συγκλονίζομε για άλλη μια φορά .Κρίμα! κρίμα! κρίμα !

----------


## karystos

Από κανένα δεν έχει ακόμη δοθεί εντολή για βοήθεια στα παραπλέοντα πλοία. To BLUE STAR PAROS φεύγει με το πλήρωμα του Ρ/Κ ΛΕΩΝ μέσα, ενώ το ανοιχτό ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ θα κάνει κανονικά το δρομολόγιο για Θηρασιά και θα γυρίσει πίσω για τη διάσωση. Τα απόνερα δείχνουν την πορεία του SD.  
6-panor.jpg 
Φωτο μέσα από το πλοίο. Οι αριστερές βάρκες έχουν πέσει αλλά είναι άδειες. 
7-barkes.jpg 
Το SD ξεπέφτει με τον αέρα προς το Γυαλό των Φηρών και ακουμπάει στα βράχια. Επί σκηνής έχει φτάσει το Ρ/Κ ΛΕΩΝ που ετοιμάζεται να πάρει κάβο.  
8-yalos-1.jpg 
Το Ρ/Κ ΛΕΩΝ ξεκολλάει το SD από τα βράχια. O καπτα Δημήτρης Διονυσάτος έχει χώσει το BLUE STAR PAROS μέσα στον όρμο προετείνοντας να πάει να ρίξει καταπέλτη πάνω στο SD. Οι λάντζες φορτώνουν από το αριστερό μπαρκαρίζο κόσμο και τον βγάζουν έξω.  
9-yalos-2.jpg 
To SD έχει μπεί μέσα στο Γυαλό. Ο αριστερός καταπέλτης έχει πέσει αλλά το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ δεν μπορεί να ακουμπήσει τον δικό του επάνω επειδή, όπως είπε ο πλοίαρχος καπτα Γιώργος Καρράς, το SD "δουλεύει" στο αντιμάμαλο.  
10-fhra-1.jpg

----------


## karystos

Φωτο μέσα από το πλοίο. Δείχνει πόσο κοντά έχει φτάσει και την κλίση που έχει πάρει.  
11-fhra-2.jpg 
To ΛΕΩΝ τραβάει το SD έξω από το Γυακλό. Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ ακολουθεί. 
12-fhra-3.JPG 
To SD φτάνει μετά από δύο ώρες στο σημείο από όπου ξεκίνησε.  
13-fhra-4.JPG 
Η ίδια περίπου φωτο μέσα από το πλοίο. Δεν έχουν πέσει όλα τα βαρελάκια. 
14-barelakia.jpg

----------


## karystos

Μετά από δυόμιση ολόκληρες ώρες αρχίζει το κύριο μέρος της εκκένωσης από το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ. Κανείς δεν έχει εξηγήσει πως υπολογίστηκε ότι το SD θα έμενε τόσην ώρα στην επιφάνεια. 
15-ekkenosh-1.JPG 
16-ekkenosh-2.jpg 
17-ekkenosh-3.jpg 
Μέσα στο σούρουπο το SD ρυμουλκείται προς τον όρμο των Παλιών Ορυχείων. Η θέση του Ρ/Κ ΛΕΩΝ δείχενι τις συνθήκες της "ρυμούλκησης" και το κατά πόσο το μικρό ρυμουλκό είχε τη δυνατότητα να πάει το μπαταρισμένο βαπόρι κάπου αλλού. Ο αριστερός καταπέλτης που έχει ανέβει δείχνει ότι το πλοίο είχε ως το τέλος ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Ένας άθλος των μηχανικών, που ως συνήθως, πέρασε απαρατήρητος.  
18-rymoulkisi-1.jpg 
Την επομένη το πρωί το SD ανατρέπεται και βυθίζεται.  
19-bythish.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε Karytos, εντέλει μάθαμε τι διάολο συνέβη και  χτύπησε στην ξερά ?Είναι αλήθεια αυτό που ακούστηκε ,για λάθος χαρτογράφηση κτλ?

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Μαστροκώστα αυτό δε θα μας το πει ποτέ κανείς, μόνο ό,τι καταλαβαίνουμε μόνοι μας.  
Από τη στιγμή που το παραδέχτηκε η ίδια η Υδρογραφική τι να πούμε εμείς; Έτσι όπως το παρουσιάζουν οι ίδιοι βέβαια δεν είναι λάθος χαρτογράφηση αλλά ανύψωση του βυθού που δεν χαρτογραφήθηκε. Το πότε υποτίθεται ότι έγινε αυτή η ανύψωση δεν μας το έχει πει κανένας. Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί τόσα χρόνια δε βρήκε στην "ανύψωση" κανένας άλλος; Και η ουσία είναι το τί θα γινόταν αν δεν πήγαινε το βαπόρι τόσο κοντά στη στεριά; Ή αν πήγαινε πιο αργά όπως κανονικά θα όφειλε; Θα χανότανε ο κόσμος; Εγώ εκεί πιστεύω ότι είναι η ευθύνη. Αν οι καπετάνιοι πιέζονται από τις εταιρείες φταίνε και οι ίδιοι αλλά πολύ περισσότερο οι εταιρείες. Αν πηγαίνουν τόσο κοντά από του κεφαλιού τους φταίνε μόνο οι ίδιοι. Για τις ανύπαρκτες υποδομές σε ένα από τα πιο τουριστικά μέρη του κόσμου, που αναπόφευκτα οδηγούν αργά ή γρήγορα σε ατυχήματα φταίει αποκλειστικά το κράτος. Από την άλλη αν θέλουμε να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους θα έπρεπε η πρόσδεση στα ναύδετα της Σαντορίνης να γίνεται με ρυμουλκό και μόνο για να υπάρχει ασφάλεια κι όχι να κάνει ο καθένας ταρζανιές στα δέκα μέτρα από τα βράχια. Αν το πει αυτό κανένας όμως θα τον βγάλουνε τρελλό. Οπότε ποιός φταίει; Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις!

----------


## mastrokostas

Την μεγαλύτερη πίεση που έχει ένας καπετάνιος κρουαζιερόπλοιου είναι να είναι στον προκαθορισμένο χρόνο στο λιμάνι ,για να βγουν αμέσως οι επιβάτες για τις εκδρομές .Επειδή το έχω ζήσει ,και συγκεκριμένα το ίδιο ταξίδι αλλά ανάποδα ,δηλαδή Παρασκευή βράδυ απο Πειραιά ,Σάββατο στις 6:00 το πρωί Σαντορίνη και 10:45 αναχώρηση για Ηράκλειο με άφιξη 14:45 , θυμάμαι τον χαμό με το μηχανοστάσιο ....δώστε καμιά στροφή πάρα πάνω, να φτάσουμε στην ώρα μας να προλάβουν τις εκδρομές . Αν γινόταν θα πετούσαν τους επιβάτες με καταπέλτη για να κάνουν γρήγορα .Γι αυτό το βλέπω δύσκολο ,αν και σύμφωνο μαζί σου ,να πάρουν ρυμουλκό για να δέσουν .
Δύσκολο να πει κανείς έτσι απλά ότι φταιει αυτός η ο άλλος .
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ,είτε είναι κρουαζιερόπλοιο είτε είναι ποσταλι , η πίεση με τον χρόνο είναι μεγάλη ,και γι αυτό ο θεός να βάλει το χέρι του .

----------


## karystos

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Αλλά μετά ας μη μας λένε για κώδικες και ISM και τρίχες κατσαρές. Αφού οι εκδρομές παίζουν πιο μεγάλο ρόλο από την ασφάλεια. Από την άλλη όμως θα μπορούσε εκείνη η ΠΕΠΕΝ να πάρει και κάτι επάνω της και να πει ότι τα προγράμματα αυτά δεν βγαίνουνε και να υπερασπίσει τα μέλη της. Διότι έτσι που είναι μόνος του ο καπετάνιος η εταιρεία τον σουτάρει ό,τι ώρα θέλει και παίρνει άλλον. Ενώ αν βγει  η ΠΕΠΕΝ και πει "κι αυτός να θέλει δεν το επιτρέπουμε εμείς" είναι πολύ διαφορετικό το πράγμα. Δε σου λέω τώρα ότι αυτό θα έπρεπε να το κάνει το Υπουργείο πρώτα απ' όλους επειδή θα με πάρεις στο ψιλό.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αγγίζεις τώρα ευαίσθητες χορδές !Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να γραφτούν εδώ μερικά πράγματα ,που γνωρίζω απο την τότε εποχή που ταξίδευα .¶στο να παει στο διάολο .

----------


## cruiser

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?cat...&pubid=1862754

Τι μπορει να σημενει για τιν εξεληξη της υποθεσης η παρδοχη τοθ λαθους στο χαρτη?
Βεβαια ηταν γνωστο πριν ενα χρονο για τους παροικουντες την Ιερουσαλημ!!!!
Απλα τωρα το ανακοινωσαν και επισημα!!
Νομικα νομιζω απαλαση τον Πλοιαρχο και κατ επεκταση και την εταιρια !!!
Οι εξεληξεις θα δειξουν !!!

----------


## Michael

Και που είναι όλοι αυτοί οι που έσπευσαν να κρεμάσουν από το μεσιανό κατάρτι τον Πλοιάρχο και το πλήρωμα του; Θα βγούν άραγε τώρα αφιερώνωντας τον ίδιο χρόνο και πάθος για να πουν την αλήθεια και να ζητήσουν συγνώμη για την ζημιά που κάναν στον τουρισμό, την ναυτιλία, τους ναυτικούς του σκάφους και στις οικογένειές τους; Ουαί υμίν....!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά η Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία επιβεβαίωσε ότι ο βυθός έχει αλλάξει. Είχαμε συζητήσει για αυτό σε προηγούμενες σελίδες περίπου ένα χρόνο πριν. Το ότι οι βυθοί αλλάζουν είναι γνωστό και για αυτό το λόγο ενημερώνονται οι χάρτες, πολύ περισσότερο ο βυθός της Σαντορίνης που λόγω της ηφαιστειακής δραστηριότητας μπορεί να αλλάξει τόσο δραματικά που μπορέι να εμφανιστεί μια νέα βραχονησίδα όπως συνέβη το 1925 με τη νησίδα Δάφνη που τώρα πια είναι τμήμα της Καμένης.

Επειδή η συζήτηση για ένα ατύχημα πρ΄πει να έχει σκοπό την αποφυγή άλλου παρομοίου και όχι το κουτσομπολίο (υπάρχουν τλεπτικά παράθυρα για αυτό) βάζω τις αγγελίες προς ναυτιλλομένους 201/2008 και 211/2008 και το σχετικό επικόλλημα που εκδόθηκαν τον Οκτώβριο του 2008.

Αριθ. Αγγελ. 201/08 ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ – ΕΛΛΑΣ – Ν.Θήρα – ¶κρα Αλωνική, Βόρεια και Νότια ¶κρας Αλωνική – Νέα Βάθη. Σχετική Προαγγελία 1616/2007 Το συνημμένο επικόλλημα που απεικονίζει τα νέα βάθη να τοποθετηθεί στην περίπου θέση με κέντρο το σημείο: 36&#186; 24΄ 24΄΄B - 025&#186; 25΄ 30΄΄Α. ΧΕΕ: 423/8 [128/2007]
(μπορείτε να δείτε το επικόλλημα εδώ: http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/oct08/gr0810_03.pdf
(Πληροφορία : ΥΥ)
Αριθ. Αγγελ 211/08 ΠΛΟΗΓΟΣ ΤΟΜΟΣ Β΄ (Εκδόσεως 2004) – Συμπληρωματικό Φυλλάδιο 3/2008 – Νήσος Θήρα – ¶κρα Αλωνική, Βόρεια και Νότια ¶κρας Αλωνική – Ενημέρωση Πλοηγού. 339 Α 46 – 59 Αντί : «Η ¶κρα Αλωνική … ανοιχτά της. » διάβαζε : «Η άκρα Αλωνική περιβάλλεται από αβαθή, η ισοβαθής των 5 μέτρων διέρχεται μέχρι 80 περίπου μέτρα ανοιχτά της, ενώ η ισοβαθής των 10 μέτρων διέρχεται περίπου μέχρι 105 μέτρα ανοιχτά της. Βάθη 5,1 μέτρων , 3 μέτρων και 1,7 μέτρων βρίσκονται σε αποστάσεις 85, 70 και 80 περίπου μέτρα αντίστοιχα δυτικά, νοτιοδυτικά και σχεδόν νότια της άκρας Αλωνική. Η ισοβαθής των 50 μέτρων διέρχεται περίπου μέχρι 110 μέτρα ανοιχτά της παραπάνω άκρας. » Στο κείμενο του Συμπληρωματικού Φυλλαδίου της σελίδας 339 στίχος Δ 4 Μετά «δεν δύνανται να αγκυροβολήσουν.», πρόσθεσε : «Σε απόσταση 1,8 περίπου δέκατα βόρεια της άκρας Αλωνική υπάρχει γλώσσα αβαθών η οποία εκτείνεται μέχρι 140 περίπου μέτρα ανοιχτά της ακτής. Η ισοβαθής των 5 μέτρων διέρχεται μέχρι 135 περίπου μέτρα ανοιχτά της ακτής, ενώ η ισοβαθής των 10 μέτρων διέρχεται στα 140 περίπου μέτρα. Βάθη 2,1μέτρα 3,4 μέτρα και 2,6 μέτρα βρίσκονται σε αποστάσεις 95, 130 και 80 περίπου μέτρα αντίστοιχα βορειοδυτικά, δυτικά και νοτιοδυτικά της ακτής. Η ισοβαθής των 30 μέτρων διέρχεται μέχρι 170 περίπου μέτρα ανοιχτά της ακτής. » (Πληροφορία : ΥΥ)

----------


## Michael

> Επειδή η συζήτηση για ένα ατύχημα πρ΄πει να έχει σκοπό την αποφυγή άλλου παρομοίου και όχι το κουτσομπολίο (υπάρχουν τλεπτικά παράθυρα για αυτό) βάζω τις αγγελίες προς ναυτιλλομένους 201/2008 και 211/2008 και το σχετικό επικόλλημα που εκδόθηκαν τον Οκτώβριο του 2008.


Δυστυχώς όμως αυτό μόνον μάλλον δεν αρκεί. Διότι θα έπρεπε να είναι η υδρογραφική υπηρεσία που θα έπρεπε από μόνη της να σπέυσει να διερευνήσει την πιθανή αλλαγή βαθών, ιδιαίτερα σε μια περιοχή που αυτό πρέπει να είναι αναμενόμενο και που υπάρχει κίνηση. Δεν είναι υπέυθυνη στάση το να αδιαφορέι πλήρως για ενάμιση χρόνο και παρά τα αποτελέσματα της ιδιωτικής έρευνας να μην εκδίδει καμμία προειδοποίηση προς τους ναυτιλομένους. Ας εξέδιδε τουλάχιστον μια προαγγελία λέγωντας πως απλά αναφέρθηκε αυτό το βάθος από την τάδε ιδιωτική έρευνα και εν ευθέτω χρόνω θα υπάρξει επίσημη διερεύνηση από την υπηρεσία. Από τα δημοσιεύματα τουλάχιστον δεν προκύπτει ότι έχει γίνει κάτο τέτοιο. Αυτή η στάση είναι παντελώς ανέυθυνη και επικίνδυνη. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να υπάρξει και άλλο ναυτικό ατύχημα στο ίδιο σημέιο ή σε άλλο. Θα πρέπει η υπηρεσία να αναθεωρήσει τις προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες της και να θεσμοθετήσει νέες που θα προλαμβάνουν ανάλογη μη ενδεικνυόμενη συμπεριφορά στο μέλλον. Αν υπάρχουν μέρη όπου τα βάθη ενδέχεται να αλλάζουν συχνά αυτό πρέπει να αναφέρεται στον χάρτη και τα λοιπά βηθήματα όπως συμβαίνει π.χ. στις περιοχές με κοράλλια και σπάνια διέλευση πλοίων. Αναφέρεται άραγε αυτό στους χάρτες και τα λοιπά βοηθήματα της περιοχής;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στην αγγελία 201/2008 μνημονέυει κάποια σχετκή προαγελία την 1616/2007. Δεν ξέρω πότε εκδόθηκε μέσα στο 2007 τη εποχή του ναυαγίου ή μετά την ιδιώτική έρευνα, ούτε μπορώ να τη βρώ να δω τι έγραφε.
Φάινεται ότι λόγω του ότι οι αλλαγές στο βυθό γίνονταν μέχρι τώρα στα μεγάλα βάθη ή στις Καμένες δεν τους είχε πολυνοιαξει, να βάλουν κάποια επισήμανση.
Αν και με βάση αυτά που έγραψαν πιο πριν ο karystos και ο mastrokostas πιστεύω ότι ακόμα και να είχε κουτάκι με επισήμανση του στυλ "τα βάθη μπορεί να αλλάξουν σημαντικά" δεν θα βοηθούσε την κατάσταση. Θα γλίτωνε άραγε ένας προσεχτικός καπετάνιος μνημονεύοντας την επισήμανση από τους "καλοθελητάδες" στο γραφέιο (και όχι μόνο) που θα τον χαραχτήριζαν άσχετο, φοβητσιάρη, κότα (και άλλες παρομοιώσεις μέσα ή έξω από τρο ζωικό βασίλειο), αργό, "που κάνει μια ώρα να δέσει" κ.λπ.; Ή  θα γλίτωνε από τις γκρίνιες αν δεν προλαβαίνουν τις εκδρομές, με το επιχείρημα ότι "κάνω ότι κρίνω σώστό για την ασφαλεια του πλοίου και των επιβατών" ή θα έπαιρνε κάποια απάντηση του στυλ "ο άλλος της απέναντι εταιρείας είναι πιο μάγκας και προλαβαίνει τις εκδρομές";
Δεν ξέρω αν θα βοηθούσε να εγκατασταθεί υπηρεσία VTS και να οριστεί συγκεκριμένος δίαυλος προσέγκισης και χώρος αναμονής στα ανοιχτά ή η υποχρεωτική χρήση πιλότου. Ή μήπως θα είχαμε διαμαρτυρίες από τους επαγγφελματίες του νησιού ότι "δεν κάθονται πολύ ώρα τα πλοία στο νησί", ότι δεν προλαβαίνουν οι τουρίστες να ψωνίσουν ή να φάνε γιατί καθυστερούν τα πλοία να δέσουν"; Συνεπικουρούμενες μα΄λιστα με με πιέσεις από τις εταιρείες με απειλές ότι θα βγάλουν από τους προορισμούθς το νησί.




> Φίλε Μαστροκώστα αυτό δε θα μας το πει ποτέ κανείς, μόνο ό,τι καταλαβαίνουμε μόνοι μας.  
> Από τη στιγμή που το παραδέχτηκε η ίδια η Υδρογραφική τι να πούμε εμείς; Έτσι όπως το παρουσιάζουν οι ίδιοι βέβαια δεν είναι λάθος χαρτογράφηση αλλά ανύψωση του βυθού που δεν χαρτογραφήθηκε. Το πότε υποτίθεται ότι έγινε αυτή η ανύψωση δεν μας το έχει πει κανένας. Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί τόσα χρόνια δε βρήκε στην "ανύψωση" κανένας άλλος; Και η ουσία είναι το τί θα γινόταν αν δεν πήγαινε το βαπόρι τόσο κοντά στη στεριά; Ή αν πήγαινε πιο αργά όπως κανονικά θα όφειλε; Θα χανότανε ο κόσμος; Εγώ εκεί πιστεύω ότι είναι η ευθύνη. Αν οι καπετάνιοι πιέζονται από τις εταιρείες φταίνε και οι ίδιοι αλλά πολύ περισσότερο οι εταιρείες. Αν πηγαίνουν τόσο κοντά από του κεφαλιού τους φταίνε μόνο οι ίδιοι. Για τις ανύπαρκτες υποδομές σε ένα από τα πιο τουριστικά μέρη του κόσμου, που αναπόφευκτα οδηγούν αργά ή γρήγορα σε ατυχήματα φταίει αποκλειστικά το κράτος. Από την άλλη αν θέλουμε να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους θα έπρεπε η πρόσδεση στα ναύδετα της Σαντορίνης να γίνεται με ρυμουλκό και μόνο για να υπάρχει ασφάλεια κι όχι να κάνει ο καθένας ταρζανιές στα δέκα μέτρα από τα βράχια. Αν το πει αυτό κανένας όμως θα τον βγάλουνε τρελλό. Οπότε ποιός φταίει; Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις!





> Την μεγαλύτερη πίεση που έχει ένας καπετάνιος κρουαζιερόπλοιου είναι να είναι στον προκαθορισμένο χρόνο στο λιμάνι ,για να βγουν αμέσως οι επιβάτες για τις εκδρομές .Επειδή το έχω ζήσει ,και συγκεκριμένα το ίδιο ταξίδι αλλά ανάποδα ,δηλαδή Παρασκευή βράδυ απο Πειραιά ,Σάββατο στις 6:00 το πρωί Σαντορίνη και 10:45 αναχώρηση για Ηράκλειο με άφιξη 14:45 , θυμάμαι τον χαμό με το μηχανοστάσιο ....δώστε καμιά στροφή πάρα πάνω, να φτάσουμε στην ώρα μας να προλάβουν τις εκδρομές . Αν γινόταν θα πετούσαν τους επιβάτες με καταπέλτη για να κάνουν γρήγορα .Γι αυτό το βλέπω δύσκολο ,αν και σύμφωνο μαζί σου ,να πάρουν ρυμουλκό για να δέσουν .
> Δύσκολο να πει κανείς έτσι απλά ότι φταιει αυτός η ο άλλος .
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ,είτε είναι κρουαζιερόπλοιο είτε είναι ποσταλι , η πίεση με τον χρόνο είναι μεγάλη ,και γι αυτό ο θεός να βάλει το χέρι του .

----------


## karystos

Παναγιώτη, όλα αυτά είναι σωστά και όσο και να τα συζητάμε είναι τόσο περίπλοκα που δεν πρόκειται να βρεθεί λύση και τελικά και πάλι στην πλάτη του καπετάνιου θα πέσουν. Αν κοιτάξεις όμως τη φωτογραφία αμέσως μετά την πρόσκρουση θα δεις πόσο κοντά στη στεριά έχει ξεπέσει το βαπόρι. Καλά και άγια όλα όσα λέμε, αλλά με το να περάσει το καβάκι πενήντα μέτρα πιο ανοιχτά δε θα γινόταν και τίποτα. Να μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας. Εγώ που οδηγώ μηχανή έχω μάθει και τις φοβάμαι τις κακοτοπιές και κοιτάζω να μείνω ζωντανός, όχι να έχω δίκιο σκοτωμένος. Όχι ο πλοίαρχος κρουαζιερόπλοιου στη Σαντορίνη. Δεν κάνεις ναυσιπλοία ακροβατώντας πάνω στις ισοβαθείς. Και στο κάτω κάτω υπάρχει και το προηγούμενο του VOYAGER στην Πάτμο, όπου πάλι σε αχαρτογράφητη ύφαλο έπεσε. Ούτε αυτό μας έμαθε τίποτα; Δυστυχώς υπάρχει η καλή "μαγκιά" που αν δεν την έχεις δε δένεις σε κανένα "λιμάνι" νησιού και υπάρχει και η "υπερβολή μαγκιάς", που έχει σχεδόν πάντα κακά ξεμπερδέματα. Κι αυτό ισχύει για όλους. Είτε σε λένε ακόμη και Τζώρτζη και το περνάς πάνω από τη Βουβή και γλιτώνεις από τύχη, είτε κάπως αλλιώς και δεν έχεις τύχη. Είναι που είναι κακά τα πράγματα υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να τα κάνουμε χειρότερα; Αν περνούσε πιο ανοιχτά πόση ώρα καθυστέρηση θα είχε; Δύο λεπτά; Τρία; Κι ο δρόμος; Με πόσα μίλια πήγαινε για να ξεσκιστεί έτσι ένα βαπόρι και μάλιστα "ice class"; Σίγουρα έχουν ευθύνη οι εταιρείες για την πρέσα, όμως αυτός δεν είναι λόγος να γίνονται κάποιοι "βασιλικότεροι του βασιλέως" για να βγάζουνε "κότες" τους πιο λογικούς και συνετούς. Σε ό,τι αφορά τώρα τη "διάσωση" μετά το ναυάγιο, το επιεικέστερο είναι πως ήτανε όλη μαζί για κλάματα. Αν σε τέτοιες συνθήκες το 70% του κόσμου φεύγει από το βαπόρι μετά από δυόμιση ώρες με την παντόφλα, λες και τους είχε δώσει καμιά εγγύηση ότι δε θα βουλιάξει γρηγορώτερα, κι αυτό επειδή από μεγάλη τύχη βρέθηκε ο "τρελός καπετάνιος" του ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ, που είχε γυρίσει την προηγουμένη από την επισκευή, να πάει να βάλει το λαιμό του στη θηλειά, αλλιώς θα μένανε επάνω μέσα στη νύχτα, τι να πούμε; Με τι μούρη ζητάμε τα ρέστα από τον Γιαννακή και το πλήρωμα του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ; Είναι λοιπόν μια συνολική εικόνα χειρισμών που δεν είναι καλή κι όχι μόνο η πρόσκρουση. Εγώ δεν λέω ούτε να καταδικαστεί ο άνθρωπος, ούτε τίποτα. Αλλά όχι και να εφησυχάσουμε ξανά με τη δικαιολογία "οι κακές εταιρείες" και το "ανίκανο κράτος". Αφού το ξέρουμε πως είναι έτσι ας είμαστε ακόμη πιο προσεχτικοί. Ούτε κι ότι η Υδρογραφικά έκανε λάθος. Σκατά τα έκανε κι αυτή, αλλά από την άλλη αν όσοι οδηγούνε μηχανή σκεφτόντουσαν με αυτόν τον τρόπο, σήμερα οι μισοί θα ήταν πεθαμένοι.

----------


## Naias II

Στις 16 Μαΐου θα αρχίσει η επιχείρηση απάντλησης των καυσίμων από το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Sea Diamond, στη Σαντορίνη.

Source: Skai

----------


## Naias II

Αιφνιδίασε η ξαφνική αναχώρηση του σκάφους που πραγματοποιούσε την απάντληση καυσίμων από το Sea Diamond στη Σαντορίνη. 
Η εταιρεία υποστηρίζει πως απαντλήθηκαν όλες οι ποσότητες καυσίμων που μπορούσαν να απαντληθούν.

Πηγή: *ΣΚΑΪ*

----------


## dokimakos21

ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ..ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΙ 20.06.09
DSC00680.JPG

----------


## north star

και απο ψηλα το σημείο που είναι βυθιμένο το πλοίο...

1.JPG


(2).JPG

να υποθέσω οτι θα είναι δύσκολη η ανέλκυση του...αν και εφόσον γίνει αυτό

----------


## Naias II

Σε αμέλεια αποδίδεται η βύθιση του κρουαζιερόπλοιου Sea Diamond στις 6 Απριλίου 2007 στην καλντέρα της Σαντορίνης σύμφωνα με την έκθεση του Ανακριτικού Συμβουλίου Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων (ΑΣΝΑ). 

Το Συμβούλιο θεωρεί ότι η βύθιση είναι ναυτικό ατύχημα που οφείλεται σε αμέλεια του πλοιάρχου Γιάννη Μαρίνου και του Αʼ μηχανικού, Εμμανουήλ Πάτσου, καθώς και των τριών υπευθύνων της διαχειρίστριας εταιρείας «Core Marine LTD», Χριστόδουλου Μελά, Γεωργίου Κουμπενά και Ζαχαρία Σιοκούρου. 

Επίσης η έκθεση δέχεται ότι ο χάρτης που χρησιμοποιούσε ο πλοίαρχος ήταν λανθασμένος.

Περισσότερα *εδώ*

----------


## Naias II

_Απάντηση_ Louis Hellenic Cruises για το πόρισμα του ΑΣΝΑ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Θέλω να σχολιάσω μόνο δυο σημεία στην απόφαση !!

(Στην έκθεση, σημειώνεται ότι όταν το «Sea Diamond» έφτανε στο λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης *έπλεε πολύ κοντά στη βραχώδη ακτή* «με σοβαρούς και προφανείς κινδύνους για την ασφάλειά του» ενώ δεν ακολουθήθηκαν το «υφιστάμενο σχέδιο ταξιδίου -το οποίο είχε εγκριθεί από τον πλοίαρχο- και βασικοί κανόνες της ναυτικής τέχνης και πρακτικής».) 

-Ναι έπλεε κοντά σε βραχώδη περιοχή και δεν ακολούθησε κάποια άλλη πορεία για να φτάσει σε αυτό το υπέροχο και σύγχρονο λιμάνι !!

(Ακόμη, τονίζεται, ότι κατά τον κατάπλου *δεν λειτουργούσε το βυθόμετρο του πλοίου*, το οποίο κατά την προσέγγιση στον ύφαλο θα κατέγραφε το μικρότερο βάθος και άρα ο πλοίαρχος και οι αξιωματικοί της γέφυρας θα μπορούσαν να αντιληφθούν τον επερχόμενο κίνδυνο και ενδεχομένως και να αποφύγουν την πρόσκρουση.)


-Θα πω για άλλη μια φορά ότι βυθόμετρα χρησιμοποιούν οι βάρκες και τα ψαράδικα !!!Τα πλοία εκτός των άλλων, χρησιμοποιούν πάντα τους ναυτικούς χάρτες !!! Διότι έτσι που μας τα λενε ,θα πρέπει κάθε βαπόρι να βάζει και έναν ναύτη στην πλώρη να σκανταγιάρει !!

----------


## villy

Σχετικό δημοσίευμα.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1589

Εκ της Συνακτικής Ομάδας.

----------


## karystos

Δυστυχώς ένα πάρα πολύ κακό δημοσίευμα. Όταν κατηγορεί κάποιος κάποιον ή κάποιους για κακουργηματικές πράξεις εις βάρος χιλίων πεντακοσίων ανθρώπων καλό είναι να είναι πιο προσεκτικός και να τεκμηριώνει αυτά που γράφει.

Εσκεμμένος δόλος δεν υπάρχει, υπάρχει ενδεχόμενος δόλος ή πρόθεση. Ποια φημολογία για βύθιση μαιμού υπήρξε; Μία μόνο εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση που θάφτηκε. Δόξα τω Θεω  τεράστια ρύπανση επίσης δεν υπήρξε. Ποιά απάντληση συνεχίζεται;  Κανείς δεν έχει ζητήσει από την εταιρεία να πληρώσει τα σπασμένα, επειδή τα έχουν πληρώσει όλα η ασφάλεια και το P & I Club - κι αν προκύψει οτιδήποτε άλλο πάλι αυτοί θα πληρώσουν. Εκείνο που πληρώνει η Εταιρεία είναι, ότι τα αρχεία της στις ασφαλιστικές επιβαρύνονται κι ανεβαίνουν τα ασφάλιστρα. Βαμμένη την έχει δυστυχώς για όλους μας το Κράτος , επειδή η ομολογημένη από την Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία λάθος χαρτογράφηση δίνει δικαίωμα σε όλους αυτούς να διεκδικήσουν τα πληρωμένα πίσω. Οπότε όλη αυτή η φασαρία έχει το νόημα μπας και τα γλιτώσει,  πλην όμως με αθέμιτα μέσα. Για το πόρισμα του ΑΣΝΑ δεν έβγαλε ανακοίνωση μόνο η  Louis αλλά και η ΠΕΠΕΝ, που βάζει κάποια πραγματάκια στη θέση τους. Το πόρισμα έχει τόσα λάθη και τόσες ανακρίβειες που χάνει κάθε αξία. Είναι και άναυτο. Παρ’ όλα αυτά μιλάει στο τέλος κι αυτό για ναυτικό ατύχημα εξ αμελείας. Το δε άλλο πόρισμα, των εμπειρογνωμόνων, πάει ακόμη πιο πέρα, κι αθωώνει για την πρόσκρουση τελείως τον πλοίαρχο και αποδίδει όλη την ευθύνη στη λάθος χαρτογράφηση. Οπότε που στηρίζονται όλα αυτά που αναφέρει το δημοσίευμα;  

Πέρα όμως από τα γεγονότα, το να υποστηρίζει κανείς ότι οι άνθρωποι που χειρίζονται τη λειτουργία μιας εταιρείας (αρχιπλοίαρχοι κλπ) έδωσαν στην ψύχρα εντολή, εσκεμμένα, στον καπετάνιο, να πάει να ρίξει το πλοίο στα βράχια με 1.500 ανθρώπους επάνω κι αυτός δέχτηκε να το κάνει με κίνδυνο να τους πνίξει, για να φτιάξει μια βύθιση μαιμού και προφανώς να τα κονομήσει, εγώ δεν θέλω καν να το χαρακτηρίσω. Λίγη ντροπή δεν βλάφτει.

----------


## High1

> Δυστυχώς ένα πάρα πολύ κακό δημοσίευμα. Όταν κατηγορεί κάποιος κάποιον ή κάποιους για κακουργηματικές πράξεις εις βάρος χιλίων πεντακοσίων ανθρώπων καλό είναι να είναι πιο προσεκτικός και να τεκμηριώνει αυτά που γράφει.
> 
> Λίγη ντροπή δεν βλάφτει.


Θα συμφωνίσω απόλυτα με τον αγαπητό karystos και θα συμβούλευα πρίν γράφατε οτιδήποτε στις φυλλάδες που διαβάζοντε απο κόσμο που δεν έχει εμπειρία για το τί εστι ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ και δή ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ, να βλέπατε ένα πλούσιο φωτορεπορτάζ που έχει παρουσιάσει o karystos και να βλέπατε που δώθηκαν οι ευθύνες αρχικά, που μας έχουν παραθέσει αλλοι καλά πληροφορημένοι συνφορουμίτες!
Τώρα αν το ΠΝ, θέλει να βγαίνει λάδι και πρέπει κάπου να επιρήψουν ευθύνες, δεν μπορεί μια ζωή ο καπετάνιος να είναι το θύμα!! ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!!
Γιατί όταν τρακάρουν πολεμικά πλοία,που είναι και το γόητρο της χώρας, δεν ασχολείτε κανείς εκτεταμμένα? Γιατί όταν δεν έχουν -άκουσων ακουσων-πλοία μεταφοράς επιβατών στο ΠΝ εν έτη 2009, ναυλώνουν πολιτικά και ασχολούντε με τυχόν ενδεχόμενο δόλο για τη βύθιση του πλοίου, που ούτε να το σκεφτεί ναυτικός δεν μπορεί!!!!
Πρέπει κάποτε να σταματήσει αυτό το πράγμα που γίνοντε με τις ευθύνες όλες στον Πλοίαρχο!!
Το Sea Diamond δεν είχε σωστά ενημερωμένους χάρτες, που δεν ήταν δική του ευθύνη, παρά μετά το ναυάγιο, μας έστειλε συμπληρωματικό για την περιοχή η ΥΥ!!
Φτάνει πια! Κουραστήκαμε! Και τα φωνάζει ένας Μηχανικός, που βρίσκεται ώρες ατελείωτες στην γέφυρα (μιας κι εκεί είναι το μηχανοστάσιο :Wink: ) και τα ζεί απο κοντά!!
Αφήστε τους ειδικούς να αποφασίσουν και μην προτρέχουμε με..... ενδεχόμενο δόλο και κακόβουλα!!

Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα, αλλά "πνίγηκα" με όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν!!

----------


## villy

Κατανοώ τους προλαλλήσαντες συνφορουμίτες.
Αγνοώντας το ενδεχόμενο ότι ίσως κάποιοι γράφουν εκπροσωπώντας ιδιοτελή συμφέροντα, θα μπω κατευθείαν στο ψητό.



> ...καλό είναι να είναι πιο προσεκτικός και να τεκμηριώνει αυτά που γράφει.



Σαν εφημερίδα ασχοληθήκαμε με ένα ρεπορτάζ και δημοσιεύσαμε τα εξής 
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1589
βάσει των κατωτέρω τεκμηρίων που κάποιοι εθελοτυφλώντας, δεν πρόσεξαν μάλλον:
α)το πόρισμα του ΑΣΝΑ (είτε κάποιοι το δέχονται είτε όχι!)
β)την άποψη του κ. Π.Μυτιληναίου, του μοναδικού επί 20ετίας γνωστού & έγκριτου δημοσιογράφου στη Σαντορίνη (που γνωρίζουμε προσωπικά)
γ)την επιστολή του προέδρου του Λιμενικού Ταμείου Σαντορίνης κ. Γ Καραχάλιου (που επίσης γνωρίζουμε προσωπικά)
δ)την ανακοίνωση (δελτίο τύπου) της Louis Lines ως αντίλογο μιας και η εφημερίδα μας διακρίνεται για την ακεραιότητά της καταθέτοντας πάντα το "λόγο & αντίλογο" μακριά από επιχειρηματικές και μικροκομματικές επιρροές.

Ακολούθως καταθέσαμε και την δική μας άποψη βασισμένη σε:
α)ντόπιους ψαράδες (που γνωρίζουμε προσωπικά)
β)ντόπιους επαγγελματίες δύτες (που γνωρίζουμε προσωπικά)
γ)ντόπιους καπετανέους 
δ)ντόπιους απλούς κατοίκους (που γνωρίζουμε προσωπικά)

Αναφέραμε μάλιστα ότι το πόρισμα του ΑΣΝΑ που κάνει λόγο για αμέλεια πληρώματος και εταιρίας και προσθέσαμε (αφού γνωρίζουμε εκ των έσω) ότι ενδεχομένως να έχουμε και νέες εξελίξεις που θα μιλούν για δόλο. 
"_Ενδεχομένως_" σημαίνει ότι ίσως να μην γίνει και ποτέ!! Για να μην μπερδευτούν και πάλι κάποιοι! :Wink: 
Έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα και ας μην αρέσει σε κάποιους. Εμάς δεν μας αφορά αυτό.

Είναι λοιπόν εύκολο φίλοι συνφορουμίτες, να κριτικάρουμε εφημερίδες και συντάκτες από το σαλόνι του σπιτιού μας λέγοντας την άποψή μας αλλά καλό θα είναι να μάθουμε κάποτε σε αυτή τη χώρα να σεβόμαστε & δεχόμαστε "Βολταιρικά" και την ... άλλη άποψη!
*Εγώ προσωπικά "άκουσα" την δική τους άποψη - την δέχομαι "Βολταιρικά" και εμμένω στις δικές μας θέσεις!*

Εμείς όπως διαπιστώνεται, δεν κάνουμε ρεπορτάζ από το σαλόνι του γραφείου ή του σπιτιού μας αλλά περπατάμε, λιώνουμε παπούτσια, κουραζόμαστε, για να προσφέρουμε το ιερό αγαθό της ενημέρωσης και κυρίως ΔΩΡΕΑΝ! στους απανταχού χιλιάδες αναγνώστες μας που αξιοκρατικά έχουμε κερδίσει την αγάπη τους.

Επομένως θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω κάποιους φίλους συνφορουμίτες να είναι πιο εγκρατείς όταν αναφέρονται σε δημοσιογράφους γενικότερα.
Θα χρησιμοποιήσω μάλιστα τη πρόταση συνφορουμίτη 
_



Αφήστε τους ειδικούς να αποφασίσουν και μην προτρέχουμε με..... 


_
λέγοντας αφήστε τους ειδικούς να γράφουν.
Εγώ προσωπικά άκουσα την άποψή τους, *πάνω από όλα την δέχομαι* και εμμένω στις δικές μας θέσεις περί του "ατυχήματος".
Βλέπετε τα 15 χρόνια όπου η Σαντορίνη είναι το 2ο σπίτι μου - μου το επιτρέπουν αυτό. 

Βασίλης Κασιμάτης
Εκδότης Διευθυντής Δημοσιογράφος

----------


## karystos

Αγαπητέ συμφορουμίτη εκείνο το "εκπροσωπώντας ιδιοτελή συμφέροντα" επιστρέφεται άμεσα στον αποστολέα. Εγώ απέφυγα τέτοια πράγματα επιμελώς. Αν εσείς θέλετε να τα χρησιμοποιείτε, παρακαλώ μόνο για τον εαυτό σας. Δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να μπω στον οποιοδήποτε άλλο διάλογο μαζί σας, από τη στιγμή που η απάντησή σας δεν επιχειρηματολογεί αλλά είναι "γενικώς και αορίστως", παρά μόνο σε ένα σημείο. Αυτά τα περί σαλονιών και λιωμένων παπουτσιών και ιερού αγαθού της ενημερωσης σε ποιόν τα λέτε; Μας γνωρίζετε και ξέρετε πως, που και από που γράφουμε; 

Επειδή αλλιώς μας τα λέτε στο άρθρο σας κι αλλιώς στην απάντησή σας θα προσθέσω τούτο : Αν ιερό αγαθό της ενημέρωσης είναι, βασιζόμενοι σε "εκ των έσω πληροφορίες" από ανώνυμους ντόπιους δύτες, ψαράδες και κατοίκους του στενού σας κύκλου, να κατηγορείτε κάποιους ανθρώπους ως επίδοξους δολοφόνους και ως ενδεχομένως εμπλεκομένους σε κακουργηματικές πράξεις κατα χιλιάδων ανθρώπων αλλά και κατά της Χώρας (!!!), τότε σίγουρα δεν μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα. 

Επειδή το άρθρο σας βρίθει από ανώνυμες φήμες και ανώνυμες πηγές μήπως τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσατε να μας δώσετε το όνομα ενός καπετάνιου, μιας και τους αναφέρετε; Επειδή εγώ έχω μιλήσει με ντόπιους καπετάνιους, που συμμετείχαν άμεσα στη διάσωση και μου τα έχουν πει κάπως αλλιώς.

----------


## High1

> Κατανοώ τους προλαλλήσαντες συνφορουμίτες.
> 
> Εμείς όπως διαπιστώνεται, δεν κάνουμε ρεπορτάζ από το σαλόνι του γραφείου ή του σπιτιού μας αλλά περπατάμε, λιώνουμε παπούτσια, κουραζόμαστε, για να προσφέρουμε το ιερό αγαθό της ενημέρωσης και κυρίως ΔΩΡΕΑΝ! στους απανταχού χιλιάδες αναγνώστες μας που αξιοκρατικά έχουμε κερδίσει την αγάπη τους.
> 
> Θα χρησιμοποιήσω μάλιστα τη πρόταση συνφορουμίτη 
> 
> λέγοντας αφήστε τους ειδικούς να γράφουν.
> Εγώ προσωπικά άκουσα την άποψή τους, *πάνω από όλα την δέχομαι* και εμμένω στις δικές μας θέσεις περί του "ατυχήματος".
> 
> ...


 Kράτησα τα σημαντικότερα για να απαντήσω!

Κύριε εκδότα, όπως λέτε εσείς λιώνετε τα παπούτσια σας για το ρεπορτάζ, καλύπτοντας την άποψη του απλού κατοικου που τύγχανε να παρακολουθεί το πλοίο απο τη βεράντα του σπιτιού του.Κάποιοι άλλοι όμως αυτές τις δύσκολες στιγμές τις βίωσαν!! Οπότε είναι άκυρο το σχόλιό σας σ'ένα ναυτικό site που οι περισσότεροι είμαστε ναυτικοί!

Πήρατε την πρόταση μου και την επαναδιατυπώσατε όπως σας σύμφερε. Οι ειδικοί δεν είναι οι δημοσιο-γράφοι, που δουλειά τους είναι να ασχολούντε απο την Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου, μέχρι τον Πρωθυπουργό, κοιτώντας να παρουσιάσουν κάτι πιο δελεαστικό απο τους ανταγωνιστές, αλλά ειδικοί είναι οι εμπειρογνώμονες και οι δικαστικοί του ναυτικού δικαίου!! Αφήστε τα πράγματα να εξελιχθούν και ας μην βαδίζουμε πάνω σε αοριστολογίες και γενικότητες!! Θυμόμαστε όλοι κάποιον ψαρά που έβγαινε τότε σε όλα τα κανάλια κι έλεγε ότι θα τράβαγε ολόκληρο πλοίο με το ψαράδικό του:shock:, αλλά μόλις βγήκαν οι  ειδήμονες και πήραν θέση για το πλοίο και του δώσαν να καταλάβει ότι αυτά που ισχυρίζεται είναι τρελλά, αμέσως λούφαξε!!

Τελειώνοντας να πώ ότι κι εμείς σεβόμαστε τις απόψεις σας, αλλά όχι την επιβολή τους!! Εμείς θα περιμένουμε τα τελικά αποτελέσματα απο τα αρμόδια όργανα κι όχι απο τις μαρτυρίες του κάθε κατοικου που τα 'βλεπε απο το σπίτι του ή απο την προβλήτα! Και ειδικά, όπως προείπα, σ'ένα ναυτικό site που κάποιοι τα ζήσαμε εκ των έσω, δεν θα το δεχτούμε, αλλά θα σεβαστούμε την άποψη του καθενός!

Ευχαριστώ και σταματώ εδώ, γιατί μετά το θέμα πέρνει τη μορφή chat κάτι που δεν θα το θελα να συμβεί!

----------


## harlek

> Οι ειδικοί δεν είναι οι δημοσιο-γράφοι, που δουλειά τους είναι να ασχολούντε απο την Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου, μέχρι τον Πρωθυπουργό, κοιτώντας να παρουσιάσουν κάτι πιο δελεαστικό απο τους ανταγωνιστές...


Δυστυχώς ο πιο σίγουρος τρόπος για να παραπληροφορηθείς για οποιοδήποτε θέμα είναι να πιστέψεις τους δημοσιογράφους "γενικής θεματολογίας". Το κακό είναι ότι η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των πολιτών ενημερώνεται μόνο από αυτούς.

----------


## gtogias

Δε νομίζω ότι με την εκατέρωθεν ανταλλαγή προσβολών θα καταλήξετε κάπου.

----------


## villy

> Από Karystos:
> Αγαπητέ συμφορουμίτη εκείνο το "εκπροσωπώντας ιδιοτελή συμφέροντα" επιστρέφεται άμεσα στον αποστολέα.


Μα γιατί το οικειοποιθήκατε αγαπητέ? Ήμουν σαφής ότι γενικολογούσα!




> Από Karystos:
> Επειδή το άρθρο σας βρίθει από ανώνυμες φήμες και ανώνυμες πηγές μήπως τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσατε να μας δώσετε το όνομα ενός καπετάνιου, μιας και τους αναφέρετε;


Μα θετε και τα λέτε κύριε?
Που τόχετε ξαναδεί αυτό? Να αποκαλύπτονται πηγές? Έλάτε στα συγκαλά σας, ένα άρθρο ήταν, και εσείς με το μένος που αντιδράτε μας κάνετε να πιστέψουμε άλλα.




> Από High1:
> Οι ειδικοί δεν είναι οι δημοσιο-γράφοι, που δουλειά τους είναι να ασχολούντε απο την Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου, μέχρι τον Πρωθυπουργό, κοιτώντας να παρουσιάσουν κάτι πιο δελεαστικό απο τους ανταγωνιστές, αλλά ειδικοί είναι οι εμπειρογνώμονες και οι δικαστικοί του ναυτικού δικαίου!!


Αυτό ακριβώς κάνει και το δημοσίευμα κύριε.
Παραθέτει τις απόψεις των ειδικών και των εμπλεκομένων. 
ΑΣΝΑ, Πρόεδρου Λ.Τ. Louis Lines.... Σας συνιστώ λίγη περισσότερη επιμέλεια στην ανάγνωση. 




> Από High1:
> Τελειώνοντας να πώ ότι κι εμείς σεβόμαστε τις απόψεις σας, αλλά όχι την επιβολή τους!!


Μα ακριβώς αυτό σήμαινε αυτό που έγραψα:



> Από Villy:
> Εγώ προσωπικά "άκουσα" την δική τους άποψη - την δέχομαι "Βολταιρικά" και εμμένω στις δικές μας θέσεις!


Κύριοι το θέμα είναι απλό.
Απάντησα στις ακραίες θέσεις που πήραν κάποιοι για το δημοσίευμα που κατάθεσε η συντακτική μου ομάδα.
Απάντηση σημαίνει αντίδραση. Αντίδραση υπάρχει όπου υπάρχει δράση!
Αλλά τώρα τι κάθομαι και λέω... 
Η δημοσιογραφία σε φέρνει στη δημοσιότητα και από καταβολής και εξ ορισμού, οι δημοσιογράφοι βάλλονται.
Αυτό το δέχομαι .
Το μένος των συνφορουμιτών είναι αυτό που δεν δέχομαι.
Δε πειράζει, αυτοί που δείχνουν να ενδιαφέρονται, όταν ποτέ πάνε Σαντορίνη ας βγούν παγανιά στο δρόμο και ας ρωτήσουν το κόσμο που πραγματικά ήταν εκεί και όχι στα σαλόνια του.
Και κάτι ακόμα. Κάποιοι θέλουν νάχουν το τελευταίο λόγο.
Τους τον δίνω λοιπόν μια και αυτό φαίνεται να τους ικανοποιεί πιότερο και από το ορθόν.
Εμπρός λοιπόν κύριοι...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Εμπρός λοιπόν κύριοι...


Μπααααα! Δεν τσιμπάμε !Παίξε μόνο σου ! :Wink:

----------


## karystos

Φίλε συμφορουμίτη,

Δεν αφήνετε το Βολταίρο και τις γενικότητες, διότι όλο "άλλα γι άλλα μεσ' τη γυάλα" είστε και να μας πείτε για την ταμπακέρα; Τελικά το έφτιαξαν το ναυάγιο μαιμού από εσκεμμένο δόλο ή όχι, οι κακούργοι; Ξεκάθαρα λόγια. Κι άμα λέμε κάτι τόσο χοντρό, όχι να παραπονιόμαστε για τις ακραίες θέσεις των άλλων (εδώ γελάμε) αλλά να έχουμε και στοιχεία να το υποστηρίξουμε. Όχι αέρα πατέρα, φήμες, ένα άρθρο γράψαμε πως κάνετε έτσι, και δεν ξέρω γω τι και ύστερα το δημοσιογραφικό απόρρητο. Να σας κάνω και μια πρόταση. Να σας αποκαλύψω εγώ ευχαρίστως από τις πηγές μου ένα όνομα καπετάνιου και κάποια πραγματάκια που ούτε και τά 'χετε πάρει είδηση αν και "ειδικός" και να μας πείτε κι εσείς το όνομα ενός καπετάνιου. Τους δύτες και τους ψαράδες και την "εκ των έσω" πληροφόρηση μη μας τους πείτε.

----------


## villy

E, τώρα τη χάσαμε τη μπάλα τελείως και το κλείνω το θέμα εδώ θεωρώντας ότι από πλευράς μου το εξάντλησα εντελώς.
Θα χρησιμοποιήσω δε και τη κουβέντα του συνφορουμίτη που κάποιοι δεν έλαβαν καν υπόψη τους....



> Δε νομίζω ότι με την εκατέρωθεν ανταλλαγή προσβολών θα καταλήξετε κάπου.


... θυμίζοντας ότι κάποιος Villy έγραψε ένα άρθρο ή post (το ίδιο είναι) - κάποιοι δεν συμφώνησαν και ξεκίνησαν να πυροβολούν αδιακρίτως. 
Η αντίδραση φάνταζε αναμενόμενη. 
Αυτό που δημοσιεύτηκε εκφράζει την άποψη χιλιάδων. Ίσως και θα συμφωνήσω εδώ (για μια ακόμα φορά) με τους συνφορουμίτες κάποιοι άλλοι πολλοί έχουν αντίθετη άποψη. Ε, καί; (!!!) Πρέπει να πυροβολούμε και να προσβάλουμε αδιακρίτως όποιον δεν συμφωνεί μαζί μας;
To δυστύχημα είναι ότι χλευάζουν και τον ίδιο το Βολτέρο



> Από Karystos: Δεν αφήνετε το Βολταίρο και τις γενικότητες, διότι όλο "άλλα γι άλλα μεσ' τη γυάλα"


... που θα τους θυμίσω ότι είπε "_Είμαστε όλοι καμωμένοι από αδυναμίες και λάθη. Ας συγχωρήσουμε αμοιβαία τις ανοησίες μας"_ 
_και επίσης_ (σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση) "_μπορεί να μη συμφωνώ με την άποψή σου, αλλά θα δώσω και την ζωή μου για να την στηρίξω_!"
Τα λέμε...

----------


## gtogias

> E, τώρα τη χάσαμε τη μπάλα τελείως και το κλείνω το θέμα εδώ θεωρώντας ότι από πλευράς μου το εξάντλησα εντελώς.
> Θα χρησιμοποιήσω δε και τη κουβέντα του συνφορουμίτη που κάποιοι δεν έλαβαν καν υπόψη τους....
> 
> 
> ... θυμίζοντας ότι κάποιος Villy έγραψε ένα άρθρο ή post (το ίδιο είναι) - κάποιοι δεν συμφώνησαν και ξεκίνησαν να πυροβολούν αδιακρίτως. 
> Η αντίδραση φάνταζε αναμενόμενη.
> Τα λέμε...


Καλημέρα

Το σχόλιο απευθυνόταν σε όλους. Αυτό που μου έμεινε εμένα είναι ότι δεν αποκόμισα τίποτε χρήσιμο απόλη αυτή την ανταλλαγή.

----------


## Στέφανος

μερικές (αφελείς) ερωτήσεις :

δεδομένο ότι ήταν λάθος η χαρτογράφηση. Γιατί στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο δεν είχαν γίνει άλλα ατυχήματα? δεν πλησίασε άλλο πλοίο τόσο κοντά? έχοντας την προκαθορισμένη πορεία, υπήρχε δυνατότητα να ελεγχθεί ο ασφαλής πλούς? 

μετά το ατύχημα: έγιναν προσπάθειες διάσωσης του υλικού του "μαύρου κουτιού" και γιατί δεν έγιναν οι καταγραφές δεδομένων? με την άνεση χρόνου που υπήρχε και την σκέψη κιόλας πώς τα καταγεγραμμένα θα υποστήριζαν τις θέσεις του πλοιάρχου/εταιρείας.

υπήρχε εν τέλει δυνατότητα για να αποφευχθεί η βύθιση του πλοίου? η βλάβη που υπέστη ήταν επισκευάσιμη? εαν ναι, υπήρχε δυνατότητα ρυμούκλησής του σε ασφαλές σημείο για προσωρινές επισκευές -απάντληση υδάτων?

συνέφερε την εταιρεία η ολική απώλεια από την διάσωση και επισκευή?

οι ερωτήσεις μου, απευθυνόμενες σε ανθρώπους με εμπειρία στην θάλασσα και ίσως σε θέματα ναυτικού δικαίου, καταλαβαίνω πώς φαντάζουν αφελείς αλλά [από έντονη περιέργεια για το συμβάν] αν μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει θα με υποχρέωνε.


γιατί όπως τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνω το θέμα, εγώ σαν άσχετος, πρόκειται περί δύο διαφορετικών πραγμάτων: αφ' ενός η καθ' εαυτή σύγκρουση και αφ' ετέρου η βύθιση του πλοίου. 
και μπορεί η σύγκρουση να οφείλεται σε πταίσμα κάποιου [του πλοιάρχου για την πορεία του σκάφους του (?), του αξιωματικού που θα επέβλεπε αυτην την πορεία (?), της χαρτογραφικής υπηρεσίας που είχε λάθος χάρτες (?) ] δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι υπήρχε δόλος [έστω ενδεχόμενος] για αυτήν. Υπάρχει κάποιος που να λέει ότι πήγαν και το "στούκαρα" επίτηδες? 

από την άλλη η βύθιση δεν μπορεί όντως να οφείλεται σε συνειδητή επιλογή? γιατί, για να πώ την αμαρτία μου, σε ανθρώπους σε και μένα που είμαι άσχετος με την θάλασσα -όπως υπολαμβάνω είναι και οι "εγκυρες" δημοσιογραφικές "πηγές"- η βύθιση  (όχι η σύγκρουση καθ' εαυτή) μπορεί να φαίνεται και λίγο εσκεμμένη ......

----------


## villy

> μερικές (αφελείς) ερωτήσεις :
> ......


Αγαπητέ κε Στέφανε, εύλογες οι απορίες σου και ουδόλως αφελείς. 
Το παρελθόν έχει πολλές φορές αναδείξει υποθέσεις που εφοπλιστές έχουν "φουντάρει" βαπόρια σε μια προσπάθεια να ξεφύγουν από τη "στενωπό" με την καταβολή και απορρόφηση "γενναίων" ασφαλίστρων.
Ετσι λοιπόν αδιαμφισβήτητα υπάρχει το λεγόμενο "γόνιμο προδικασμένο".
Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση κανείς δεν λέει ακόμα ότι πρόκειται περί εσκεμμένης βύθισης ή όχι. Σε αυτό θα αποφανθούν οι ειδικοί. 
Βέβαια όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι οι "Ειδικοί" ενίοτε βγάζουν και ψευδή πορίσματα κατόπιν σχετικού λαδώματος της μηχανής!
Για αυτό υπάρχει και ο ελεγκτικός μηχανισμός που συνήθως απαρτίζεται από δημοσιογράφους, θεσμικούς και ευαισθητοποιημένους πολίτες.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα και όσων αφορά το Sea Diamond μεγάλο μέρος της τοπικής κοινωνίας αλλά και γενικότερα της ναυτοσύνης κάνει λόγο για εσκεμμένο δόλο στην υπόθεση.
Από την άλλη υπάρχει και ο επίσης σοβαρός αντίλογος, ο οποίος μάλιστα είναι και βοερός.
Εγώ προσωπικά το μόνο που μπορώ να καταθέσω ως παλιότερος κάτοικος του νησιού με σπίτι επί σειρά ετών ακριβώς πάνω από το σημείο του ναυαγίου επί της καλντέρας, είναι ότι ουδέποτε είδα πλοίο να προσεγγίζει με αυτό το τρόπο το μέρος, άσχετα με τους ισχυρισμούς της εταιρίας για τους ναυτικούς χάρτες.
Η προσωπική μου εκτίμηση που διασταυρώνω με αρκετούς Σαντορινιούς που γνωρίζουν, συμβαδίζει με το προ ημερών πόρισμα του Α.Σ.Ν.Α. και θεωρώ ότι οφείλετε σε ανθρώπινο λάθος, η όλη ιστορία. Το αν εμπεριέχει εκτός από λάθος και δόλο θα δείξει...
Συνεπώς το μόνο που μπορεί να πει κανείς είναι Κυριακή... κοντογιορτή! και ας ευχηθούμε ότι γίνει να γίνει με διαφανείς διαδικασίες.

Σχετικό άρθρο δημοσιεύτηκε σήμερα εδώ 
*το οποίο απαντά και σε εντελώς λάθος τοποθέτηση συνφορουμίτη για το αν υφίσταται περιβαντολογική καταστροφή, όπως επίσης και για το αν συνεχίζεται η απάντληση! Το δημοσίευμα καταρίπτει τους ισχυρισμούς του.*


 



> Από Karystos:
> .... στην τηλεόραση που θάφτηκε. Δόξα τω Θεω τεράστια ρύπανση επίσης δεν υπήρξε. Ποιά απάντληση συνεχίζεται;

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Στέφανος,

Οι ερωτήσεις που βάζεις θέλουν πολύ χώρο και χρόνο για να απαντηθούν και χρειάζονται και κάποιες γνώσεις, επειδή αλλιώς το πράγμα γίνεται πάρα πολύ δύσκολο. Υπάρχουν δημοσιεύματα στον ειδικό τύπο που είναι εξαιρετικά διαφωτιστικά και θα υπάρξουν κι άλλα. Αν θέλεις μπορώ μέσα από ένα Π.Μ. να σε βοηθήσω. Εάν βέβαια δεν εννοείς πληροφόρηση τύπου του προλαλήσαντα συμφρουμίτη.

Φίλε gtogias το μόνο χρήσιμο - αλλά πάρα πολύ χρήσιμο - από όλη την ιστορία είναι οτι δεν μπορεί ο καθένας που βαφτίζει τον εαυτό του "ειδικό και ¨δημοσιογραφο" να διασύρει την τιμή και την υπόληψη κάποιου, επειδή έτσι του αρέσει, για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το έντυπο που αυτοπροβλήθηκε πιο πάνω απήυθυνε βαρύτατες κατηγορίες εναντίον ενός ναυτικού (κυρίως) χωρίς κανένα απολύτως στοιχείο. Αυτό λοιπόν είναι κάτι που πρέπει ο καθένας να το καταδικάζει με τον πιο κάθετο και απόλυτο τρόπο. Φαντάζεσαι τα παιαδιά του καπετάνιου να ακούνε και να διαβάζουν ότι ο πατέρας τους είναι πιθανώς ένας εν ψυχρώ δολοφόνος από πρόθεση, που πήγε να φτιάξει ναυάγια μαιμού, τη στιγμή που καμιά επίσημη αρχή δεν έχει ούτε σαν ένδειξη εκφράσει κάτι τέτοιο; Επειδή κάποιοι θέλου να αναπαράγουν φήμες (;; :Wink: 

Όπως είδες εγώ δεν ασχολήθηκα με την ποιότητα της ενημέρωσης π.χ. ακόμη και σήμερα το έντυπο ισχυρίζεται ότι η απάντληση συνεχίζεται, ενώ το θέμα έχει λήξει εδώ και δέκα μέρες. Ή ότι υπάρχει το οποιοδήποτε θέμα ανέλκυσης, άσχετα τι παραμύθια πουλάει ο ένας κι ο άλλος. Το πλοίο δεν ανελκύεται πρώτα απ' όλα επειδή κανείς μα κανείς δε πρόκειται να πληρώσει το (θεωρητικό) κόστος κι ούτε μπορεί να υποχρεωθεί να το πληρώσει, και δέυτερον επειδή κανείς μα κανείς δε θα τολμήσει να στείλει δύτες κάτω γι αυτή τη δουλειά επειδή με το που θα κουνήσει λίγο κανείς το πλοίο υπάρχει σχεδόν βεβαιότητα ότι θα φύγει, μιάς και απλά έχει μαγκώσει στα βράχια και "δουλεύει" στον καιρό, και θα πάει άλλα 100 μέτρα κάτω. Κάτι που είναι το πιο πιθανό πως θα συμβεί και από μόνο του.
Εδώ δεν ανελκύστηκε το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ από 27 μέτρα βάθος και βυθό άμμο επίπεδη. 

Από δικαστικής πλευράς η κατηγορία σήμερα για την πρόσκρουση και τη βύθιση έιναι "εξ αμελείας'. Υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο η τελική κατηγορία για τη βύθιση να μετατραπεί "με ενδεχόμενο δόλο" μιαπολύ "λεπτή" έννοια, που που δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πρόθεση. Αυτό αν θα γίνει θα στηρίζεται στο δεδικασμένο του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ και θα οφείλεται στην προσπάθεια του Κράτους να αποσείσει τις δικές του ευθύνες που είναι τεράστιες, επειδή οι ευθύνες αυτές μπορεί να συνεπάγονται και πληρωμή τεράστιων ποσών. 

Σε ότι αφορά τη ρύπανση ήδη έχουν απαγγελθεί κατηγορίες κατα του πλοιάρχου "ότι από πρόθεση δεν μερίμνησε για την έγκαρη απάντληση των λιπαντικών και καυσίμων" και τού έχει επιβληθεί πρόστιμο περ. 10.000.000 € - καλά ακούσατε. Από αυτό και μόνο καταλαβαίνεται το σκεπτικό ωρισμένων. Ο καπετάνιος που εκείνη την εποχή ήταν κρατούμενος και έδινε καταθέσεις στην Πάρο. Που κι ελεύθερος να ήταν με ποιό τρόπο άραγε θα μπορούσε να απαντλήσει τα καύσιμα; Τι να κάνει; Να πληρωσει από την τσέπη του τα εκατομμύρια που χρειάζονται; Κατηγορίες έχουν απαγγελθεί κα εναντίον της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας, η οποία έχει καταστήσει σαφές ότι είναι στις προθέσεις της να πληρώσει εκείνη τη δαπάνη απάντλησης, παρ' όλο που νομικά αυτό είναι μάχιμο, επειδή ως γνωστόν τοκράτος είνα συνυπεύθυνο στο ατύχημα και το ναυάγιο κατά κανόνα ανήκει στους ασφαλιστές από τη στιγμή που έχει καταβληθεί η ασφάλεια - όπωε εδώ.

----------


## Στέφανος

@ Villy: 
σε σχετική φράση σου, όχι απλώς είμαι αντίθετος, αλλά θεωρώ ένα μεγάλο καρκίνωμα της κοινωνίας μας ότι πάνω από τους Ειδικούς αυτοπροστίθενται (για το "αγαθό της ενημέρωσης"-και καλά) οι "ειδικοί" δημοσιογράφοι οι οποίοι επιλαμβάνονται παντός του επιστητού. Ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα όταν υπάρχει πλήρης άγνοια για τα θέματα του "ρεπορτάζ" όταν δεν υπάρχει η πλέον στοιχειώδης γνώση για τις έννοιες των λέξεων που χρησιμοποιούν: πχ κατά κόρον εκφέρονται από τα στόματα των δημοσιογράφων στα δελτία  οι λέξεις δόλος/ενδεχόμενος δόλος κατά το δοκούν, χωρίς αντιληψη της ιδιαίτερης νομικής τους διαφοράς.

πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω σε αυτό που λές : αφού από όλους αναφέρεται ως αιτία το ανθρώπινο λάθος, ο δόλος από πού προκύπτει ?


@ Κάρυστος:
προφανώς δεν μου αρέσουν τα κάθε είδους τηλεδικεία, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι πώς έχω μεγάλη περιέργεια για τις λεπτομέρειες. .....

----------


## villy

Αρκετές οι ερωτήσεις σου Στέφανε και θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω σε όσες διακρίνω ως «ερώτηση» μέσα από την οπτική μου για το επάγγελμα του δημοσιογράφου, γενικότερα. 
Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου για το καρκίνωμα των ψευτοδημοσιογράφων "_επί παντός επιστητού_". Τα ίδια ισχύουν άλλωστε και για τους ψευτοκαπετανέους ή τους ψευτογιατρούς, ή ψευτοχασάπηδες και ούτω καθ εξής, που αποδεικνύουν για μια ακόμα φορά, ότι όλοι οι επαγγελματικοί χώροι έχουν τα μαύρα πρόβατά τους. 
Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι εκατοντάδες δημοσιογράφοι οι οποίοι κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους και σώζουν τη κοινωνία μας από τα μιάσματα και τα κακώς κείμενα. Ξέρεις Στέφανε, οι δημοσιογράφοι είναι το φίλτρο της κοινωνίας απέναντι στον: 



> Από Στέφανος: _δόλος/ενδεχόμενος δόλος κατά το δοκούν ..._


 Χωρίς αυτούς οι επιτήδειοι πολιτικοί, επιχειρηματίες και όσοι επιμένουν να θησαυρίζουν αγνοώντας το κοινό συμφέρον και τη δημόσια ασφάλεια, θα δρούσαν εντελώς ανεξέλεγκτα. 
Για αυτό στις προηγμένες κοινωνίες το λειτούργημα του δημοσιογράφου είναι στο ίδιο υψηλό επίπεδο εκτίμησης όπως αυτό του νομπελίστα, του ευεργέτη, του σωστού ιερέα, του ανθρωπιστή, του ικανού γιατρού κλπ. 
Στην Ελλάδα όμως της όχι και τόσο προηγμένης κοινωνίας πλέον…. (???)
Στην Ελλάδα με τη κάθε Μενεγάκη, Ανίατα Πάνια και το κάθε Μικρούτσικο να δηλώνουν δημοσιογράφοι όταν δεν «κουνούν» από τη καρέκλα τους και βάζουν παιδάκια να βγάλουν το στόρυ και αυτοί απλά να το κακοεκφωνήσουν, ε... τότε ερχόμαστε στα λόγια σου για τους "Ειδικούς" που προανέφερες.

Από την άλλη πλευρά η κινδυνολογία για την οποία χωρίς να την κατονομάσετε, εντούτοις σε αυτήν αναφέρεστε - *είναι ένα από τα όπλα του δημοσιογράφου*.
Φαντάζεσαι να πηγαίνεις να πολεμήσεις στο Ιράκ τον τεχνολογικά τέλειο, Αμερικάνο στρατιώτη ..... με τα τόξα! Τον "ήπιες" κανονικά!
Έτσι λοιπόν και οι δημοσιογράφοι στη προσπάθεια να πολεμήσουν τα "τέρατα" της πολιτικής ή της διεφθαρμένης επιχειρηματικότητας οφείλουν πολλές φορές να παίζουν και αυτοί με όπλα που πολλές φορές ο αναγνώστης αναρωτιέται: "_μα καλά γιατί γράφουν τέτοιες υπερβολές_;"
Αυτές τις υπερβολές όμως αγαπητέ Στέφανε φοβούνται και τρέμουν οι επιτήδειοι της κοινωνίας μας.
Με το να παίζεις το παιγνίδι στα ίσια είναι σαν να παίζεις το δικό τους παιγνίδι τους.
Έτσι λοιπόν οι πολίτες θέλουν το δημοσιογράφο στη "πρώτη γραμμή" να παλεύει για αυτούς με τα όποια όπλα – θεμιτά ή αθέμιτα - να παλεύει για το φιλτράρισμα, να παλεύει για τη αστυνόμευση της κοινωνίας - ως 4η εξουσία - για να κοιμούνται όσο το δυνατόν πιο ήσυχοι οι υπόλοιποι.
*Χωρίς αστυνομία θάχαμε αναρχία. Χωρίς δημοσιογράφους απλώς θάχαμε ... τελειώσει!*
Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι στη Greenpeace πάμπολα μέλη είναι δημοσιογράφοι.
Διαφυλάξτε λοιπόν και προστατέψτε το δημοσιογράφο γιατί χωρίς αυτόν θα ήμασταν σαν τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό χωρίς το συκώτι!
Προσπαθήστε να καταλάβετε τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί. Δεν είναι αυτοπροβολή αλλά προστασία. Μην σας ενοχλεί η δημοσιότητα που αποκτά ο δημοσιογράφος. Ενίοτε του βγαίνει και μπούμερανγκ!! 
Ξέρεις πόσες φορές έχουμε απειληθεί ή κινδυνέψει σε ιστορίες που "καίνε".
Να σου πω εγώ ότι στο Ρέθυμνο που τείνει να είναι πλέον η 2η σκανδαλογενής περιοχή στην Ελλάδα μετά την Αττική, όσοι δημοσιογραφούμε αμερόληπτα και "με το μαχαίρι στο κόκαλο" παίζουμε με τη φωτιά καθημερινά. 
Αλλά Στέφανε σε αυτό τον αγώνα έχουμε ταχθεί και σε αυτό το μετερίζι πολεμάμε τα τέρατα. Και πίστεψε με είναι και πολλά και μεγάλα!

Τέλος η τηλεδικία που ανέφερες με βρίσκει και εμένα αντίθετο.
Στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα του SEA DIAMOND τώρα, το πόρισμα του ΑΣΝΑ αναφέρει αμέλεια. Ανθρώπινο λάθος. Εμείς εκτιμούμε ότι *ίσως* να υπάρχει και ενδεχόμενος δόλος. Τα αναφέραμε και τα δύο και μάλιστα δώσαμε και την ανακοίνωση/απάντηση της εταιρίας (Louis Lines) στο δημοσίευμα για να είμαστε και εντελώς αμερόληπτοι. Που βλέπεις το παράδοξο;

Γράψαμε και για την απάντληση και ας μας τα γυρίζει τώρα ο συνφορουμίτης ότι εντάξει - γίνεται μεν αλλά τελείωσε πριν μερικές μέρες. Μα και το ρεπορτάζ το κάναμε πριν μερικές μέρες!!!
 Ξέρετε τα ρεπορτάζ δεν τηγανίζονται στο λεπτό και πολλές φορές μπορεί να πάρουν και βδομάδες ολόκληρες. Κανείς δεν είπε ότι η απάντληση εξακολουθεί έως και πριν 5 λέπτά διότι είναι ανέφικτο. Και αν χρειαστεί μάλιστα και νέα απάντληση θα ξαναγίνει διότι υπάρχει πολύ πράμα ακόμα κάτω.
Για τη περιβαντολογική ρύπανση όμως όπου διατείνετο ο συνφορουμίτης ότι δεν υπάρχει ενώ εμείς αποδείξαμε τάχιστα με νέο δημοσίευμα ότι γίνεται μεγάλο "νταχτιρντί" στο νησί για αυτό... ούτε λόγος, δείχνοντας το πόσο ερασιτεχνικά αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιοι τους επαγγελματίες!! Δεν πειράζει, δεν δίνουμε σημασία εμείς σε αυτά. Μπαρουτοκαπνισμένοι είμαστε άλλωστε μετά από 24 χρόνια στη πιάτσα!

Τέσπα όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω ένα δημοσίευμα είναι. Βασίζεται στην άποψη πολλών και η γνώμη τους οφείλετε να εισακούετε.
Εμείς βάλαμε στα 2 δημοσιεύματα τις απόψεις όλων των πλευρών συνεπώς ... ολοκληρωμένο στόρυ!

Αυτά, πιστεύω να κάλυψα κάποια κενά.

----------


## karystos

Φίλε μου όλα κατανοητά είναι. Και η "διαφήμιση" του εντύπου και η πολυλογία για να κρατιόμαστε στην επικαιρότητα. Όμως βάλε κι ένα φρένο, επειδή έτσι που το πάς θα δημιουργήσεις στο τέλος πρόβλημα στο forum. Δεν είμαι διαχειριστής αλλά ένα forum δεν μπορεί να αναπαράγει οτιδήποτε. To ναυάγιο μαιμού που έφτιαξε από πρόθεση ο καπετάνιος με κίνδυνο να πνίξει τους ανθρώπους για να τα πιάσει είναι "κινδυνολογία, ένα από τα όπλα του δημοσιογράφου ( :Wink:  για να πολεμήσει τα τέρατα της διεφθαρμένης επιχειρηματικότητας"; Να μας τρελλάνεις θέλεις; Και λες μετά για τη Μενεγάκη και το Μικρούτσικο; Μπροστά σ' αυτά αυτοί είναι γίγαντες! Εν τω μεταξύ ξεχνάς και τι έχεις γράψει παραπάνω και αναιρείς τον εαυτό σου. Στο δημοσίευμα γράφεις για εσκεμμένο δόλο και κακουργήματα εναντίον της χώρας, εδώ τώρα λες για ενδεχόμενο δόλο, παράγεις παραπληροφόρηση με τη σέσουλα, ότι από το σπίτι σου δεν έχεις ξαναδεί τέτοια μανούβρα (φαντάζομαι ότι το έκλεψες από το Λιμενάρχη που κατέθεσε τις ίδιες μπούρδες) όταν όλα τα πλοία που πανε να δέσουνε στην τρία και την τέσσερα αυτή τη μανούβρα κάνουνε για οικονομία χρόνου,τη ρύπανση μας την έκανες νταχντιρντί, παραμυθιάζετε τον κόσμο για την ανέλκυση, ενώ τέτοιο πράγμα δε γίνεται (είναι και τεχνικά ανέφικτο λόγω της μορφολογίας του βυθού και του μεγέθους του πλοίου, που πρέπει να κοπεί, αν κάποιος όμως τολμούσε κάτι τέτοιο θα σκότωνε κόσμο) και το κοροιδιλίκι πάει σύννεφο. Δηλαδή έλεος πια. Οι δημοσιογράφοι μπορεί να είναι το συκώτι της κοινωνίας αλλά εσύ έπρηξες το δικό μας το συκώτι. Βάλε ένα τέρμα στην ιστορία.

----------


## Naias II

Βρε μάγκες κόψτε λιγάκι. ¶μα θέλετε τα προσωπικά σας με πμ δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν οι προσωπικές αντιλογίες σας.

----------


## villy

> Βρε μάγκες κόψτε λιγάκι. ¶μα θέλετε τα προσωπικά σας με πμ δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν οι προσωπικές αντιλογίες σας.


Naias II δυστυχώς ο "φίλος" μας τόχει χοντρύνει με υβρεολόγια και άλλα τέτοια που λυπάμαι προσωπικά για το τόσο χαμηλό επίπεδό του.
Έχει αποδείξει ότι όποιος έχει αντίθετη άποψη με τη δική του κρίνεται ως πολέμιος της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας.
Αγαπητέ Karystos δυστυχώς δεν θα σου κάνω τη χάρη να απαντήσω στις νέες σου επιθέσεις μιας και όλοι καταλάβαμε τι πρεσβεύεις.
Μας απέδειξες με τα ψέματά & το μένος σου ότι μάλλον πρέπει να είσαι στους βαθιά εμπλεκόμενους με την υπόθεση SD, οπότε προσπαθήστε να βρείτε άλλους τρόπους να καλύψετε τις πομπές σας.
Για την προστασία του forum και του παρόντος thread θα σου συστήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου "το μαγικό κόσμο των ΠΜ" αν και δε θα βρεις καλύτερη τύχη και εκεί. 

Βλέπετε όλοι εμείς που έχουμε ασχοληθεί επώνυμα με τυν υπόθεση - δημοσιογράφοι, λιμενάρχες, λιμενικοί, πρέδροι λιμενικών ταμείων, υπουργεία, μέλη του ΑΣΝΑ, κάτοικοι του νησιού κλπ, κλπ είμαστε για τον ανώνυμο κατά τα άλλα Karystos "bad boys και ο ίδιος και η παρέα του είναι αυτοί που μόνο ξέρουν. Το μόνο που τελικά αποδεικνύεται ότι ξέρουν και αυτό όμως καθόλου καλά, είναι να ρίχνουν στάχτη στα μάτια του κοσμάκι. Ας μας αποκαλύψει λοιπόν και το όνομά του ο "φίλος" διότι όταν εξοστρακίζεις ύβρεις και απειλές κατά πάντων καλό είναι να τα λες επώνυμα και όχι άνανδρα κρυμμένος πίσω από ένα nick name.
Τέσπα, υπάρχουν και ειδικά blogs ψυχιατρικού χαρακτήρα που μπορείς να ξεσπάς εκεί με την ανεσή σου.

Πρόσεχε όμως κύριε Karystos ποιους βρίζεις γενικότερα διότι με το ολίσθημά σου αυτό υποβαθμίζεις το επίπεδο και τη νοημοσύνη των μελών.
Το θέμα από εμάς έκλεισε και δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίσουμε επ'αυτού.
¶λλωστε δεν είναι η πρώτη αλλά δυστυχώς η πολλοστή κόντρα που ξετυλίγεται στο παρών thread και όλες τους έχουν ένα κοινό γνώρισμα. Το πανομοιότυπο μένος των ολίγων που υποστηρίζουν την αθωότητα της εταιρίας. Αυτό προς γνώση όλων μας μήπως και ανοίξουν ξαφνικά τα μάτια.
Με το "κουτί" όμως δεν μας είπαν τελικά γιατί δεν "έγραψε"!

Υ.Γ. Naias II σε καμία περίπτωση εμείς δεν επιτεθήκαμε στον κατά τα άλλα "συνφορουμίτη". Απλώς απαντήσαμε στις μάταιες επιθέσεις του, πράγμα που δεν θα ξανασυμβεί μιας και κρίθηκε ως αμελητέα ποσότης! :Wink: 

Βασίλης Κασιμάτης

----------


## villy

Και για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα του thread μπας και δεν χάσουμε τη "μπάλα" *εδώ* ένα link που παρουσιάζει κινηματογραφημένα πλάνα του βυθισμένου βαποριού.

----------


## Στέφανος

όχι απλώς διαφωνώ κάθετα [και διαγώνια] με αυτά που γράφεις αλλά ακριβώς αυτό το σκεπτικό καταστρέφει κάθε κοινωνική δομή και μάλιστα  στο όνομα αυτής. Διότι, εαν κάποιος που αυτοπροσδιορίζεται δημοσιογράφος [μην μου πείς ότι αν αύριο ξυπνήσω και πώ θα είμαι από δω και πέρα δημοσιογράφος, θα δυσκολευτώ να αποκτήσω την ταυτότητα - αφήνω τα blogs κλπ] αγνοεί κάθε άλλη εξουσία και δη την δικαστική, γιατί υποτίθεται την ελέγχει τότε σε ποιά ασφάλεια θα πορεύεται η κοινωνία μας. Σε αυτήν των δημοσιογράφων ?

προφανώς και δικαστικά ατοπήματα υπάρχουν πάμπολα, όμως θεωρώ ότι ειδικά σε υποθέσεις με πολλούς εμπλεκόμενους όπως πχ στο ναυγάσιο που κουβεντιάζουμε, δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει άλλη απόφαση πέραν της απολύτου τεκμηριωμένης.

περί αυτού του λόγου θα σου αναφέρω 2 παραδείγματα: στην Ρικομέξ πολύ μελάνι χύθηκε που οδήγησε υπό την πίεση της κοινής γνώμης κακώς τον εισαγγελέα να ασκήσει δίωξη για ενδεχόμενο δόλο των μηχανικών και όταν αθωώθηκαν [και σε β βαθμό] υπήρξε κάποιος δημοσιογράφος να πεί: συγνώμην που καταστρέψαμε τις ζωές σας τις καρριέρες σας. εαν κάποιος στρεφόταν κατά 1-2 δημοσ. που έσερναν τον χορό και έλεγε με ποια στοιχεία με καταστρέψατε [οι εφημερίδες/τβ είχαν "βγάλει πόρισμα" πριν την άσκηση της ποινικής δίωξης] εκεί τι θα έλεγαν οι συνάδελφοί σου?

και για να επανέλθω στο θέμα:

τι θα πεί Εμείς εκτιμούμε ότι είναι ενδεχόμενος δόλος. Ποιοί είστε εσείς? ποιός από εσάς ξέρει να μου πεί [σωστά] τι είναι ο ενδεχόμενος δόλος.


σόρυ για το οφ τόπικ .................

----------


## villy

Σεβόμενος τη public forum ο κ. Στέφανος έλαβε την απάντησή του σε Π.Μ.
Συστήσαμε τα Π.Μ. και νωρίτερα αλλά κάποιοι δεν εννοούν να καταλάβουν ότι τα fora δεν είναι τόπος για να βγάζουν τα εσψυχά τους.

NAIAS II σε ευχαριστώ για το Π.Μ.

----------


## Στέφανος

> ο κ. Στέφανος έλαβε την απάντησή του σε Π.Μ..



η οποία προφανώς δεν είναι απάντηση στο ερώτημα: με ποιά ιδιότητα, γνώσεις και υπευθυνότητα κάποιος [ο όποιος] μπορεί να διατυπώνει κατηγορίες, να δημιουργεί στρεβλές απόψεις στους αποδέκτες των λεγομένων/γραφομένων του ?

είναι επίσης προφανές ότι άποψη έχουμε όλοι μας [είναι γνωστή η ρήση του Κλίντ Ισγουντ - επιθεωρητής Κάλαχαν.]

απέχει παρασάγγες όμως η άποψη [που διαμορφώνεται ανάλογα με την γενική και ειδική γνώση και την ικανότητα αντίληψης που έχει ο καθένας μας από φυσικού του] από την επιστημονικά θεμελιωμένη επιχειρηματολογία και τις ειδικές γνώσεις.

παραμένουν λοιπόν αναπάντητα τα ερωτήματα μου για το πώς ο ανωτέρω και η ομάδα του "εκτιμούν" ή/και "έβγαλαν απόφαση".

αυτά και τέλος από μένα στην όφ τόπικ αντιπαράθεση, καθώς γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ προκειμενω να αντλήσω μερικές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για ενδιαφέροντα θέματα και όχι να αυτοπροβληθώ ή να αντικαταστήσω τον ψυχοθεραπευτή μου ......

----------


## nasos.env.mec.

καλημερα σε ολους , ειναι λιγο καθυστεριμενη η συμετοχη μου σε αυτη την συζητηση , αλλα σας ζητω την βοηθεια σας για καποια τεχνικα θεματα που αφορουν το sea diamond , γνωριζει κανενας τι λιπαντικα κ υδραυλικα υγρα υπηρχαν στο κουφαρι του πλοιου ?

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι δύσκολο   να ξέρει κάποιος να σου απαντήσει ,παρά μόνο αν ήταν πλήρωμα στο συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι .

----------


## nasos.env.mec.

φιλε μαστροκοστα εχεις δικιο στην παρατηρηση που εκανες οποτε θα ρωτησω κατι που μπορει να γνωριζουν καποιοι που ασχολουνται με μηχανολογικα ζητηματα . Υπαρχει κανενας που να εχει ασχοληθει αρκετα με τις μηχανες της εταιριας wartsila  και ποιο συγκεκριμενα με τον τυπο 12V32 οπως κ αυτες που ειχε το sea diamond? Ο λογος για τον οποιο ενδιαφερομαι να μαθω διαφορες λεπτομερειες πανω στο πλοιο αυτο ειναι οτι ειμαι μελος μιας ερευνητικης ομαδας που θελει να δει της επιπτωσεις του ναυαγιου παραπερα απο τις κεινες μελετες που εχουν εφαρμοστει μεχρι τωρα στην περιοχη της καλντερας ....

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Όχι μόνο βοήθησε στην εκκένωση του Sea Diamond, αλλά προσπάθησε ρυμουλκόντας το να το βγάλει από τα βράχια, πρίν έλθει το ρυμουλκό. Φωτο 8+9 
Μετά ανέλαβε το ρυμουλκό φωτο 12, και το Νήσος Θηρασιά ήταν συνέχεια κοντά στο βυθιζόμενο πλοίο

----------


## Tasos@@@

> καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Όχι μόνο βοήθησε στην εκκένωση του Sea Diamond, αλλά προσπάθησε ρυμουλκόντας το να το βγάλει από τα βράχια, πρίν έλθει το ρυμουλκό. Φωτο 8+9 
> Μετά ανέλαβε το ρυμουλκό φωτο 12, και το Νήσος Θηρασιά ήταν συνέχεια κοντά στο βυθιζόμενο πλοίο


Καταπηλτικο αρχειο φιλε Παντελη που επιβεβαιωνει με τον καλυτερο τροπο την χρησιμοτητα αυτων των αξιαγαπητων πλεουμενων!

----------


## pantelis2009

το αρχείο όπως βλέπεις φίλε Tasos@@@ είναι στη διάθεση σας.
Όσο για τη χρησιμότητα των αξιαγάπητων πλεούμενων (όπως λές) πολλά μέρη δεν θα είχαν κατοικηθεί, αν δεν υπήρχαν.

----------


## zamas

*Πόρισμα για το ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond στη Σαντορίνη*


 			Αδράνεια και έλλειψη οποιοδήποτε σχεδίου και μελέτης για τις  επιπτώσεις του ναυαγίου του Sea Diamond στη Σαντορίνη, καταλογίζει ο  Συνήγορος του Πολίτη στο Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Θήρας και στα  συναρμόδια υπουργεία, σύμφωνα με πόρισμά του. 

Τέσσερα χρόνια μετά τη βύθιση του κρουαζιερόπλοιου στην Καλντέρα της  Σαντορίνης δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη ολοκληρωμένη εκτίμηση του  περιβαλλοντικού κινδύνου και δεν μπορούν ακόμη να υπολογιστούν οι  σοβαρές περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις στο θαλάσσιο οικοσύστημα, στην  τουριστική ανάπτυξη και στην οικονομική δραστηριότητα του νησιού,  επισημαίνει η ανεξάρτητη αρχή.

Ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη, κατά την εξέταση της αναφοράς που δέχθηκε από το  2008 από οργάνωση πολιτών, διαπίστωσε αδράνεια του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού  Ταμείου Θήρας και των συναρμόδιων υπουργείων Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, (νυν  Υπ. Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων, Νήσων & Αλιείας) και ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ (νυν Υπ.  Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας & Κλιμ. Αλλαγής), όσον αφορά την πρόβλεψη  και αντιμετώπιση των επιπτώσεων του ναυαγίου. 

Όπως επισημαίνει η αρχή, «δεν έχει γίνει μέχρι και σήμερα ολοκληρωμένη  εκτίμηση του ενδεχόμενου περιβαλλοντικού κινδύνου από την μακρόχρονη  παραμονή του ναυαγίου στο βυθό της Καλντέρας. Κατά συνέπεια δεν είναι  δυνατό να υπολογισθούν οι εν δυνάμει επιπτώσεις στο θαλάσσιο  οικοσύστημα, στην τουριστική ανάπτυξη και στην οικονομική γενικότερα  δραστηριότητα του νησιού. Επίσης δεν έχει καταρτισθεί σχέδιο  αντιμετώπισης πιθανής διαρροής ρυπογόνων ουσιών, σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα  στο ΠΔ 11/2002.» 


Πλάνα από το ναυάγιο
http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=262424&cid=4

Χαρακτηριστικά στο πόρισμά του, ο Συνήγορος τονίζει ότι «ο τόπος του  ναυαγίου εντός της υψηλού φυσικού κάλλους καλντέρας του νησιού και σε  άμεση εγγύτητα με περιοχή NATURA, σε συνδυασμό με την εντονότατη  τουριστική και συνεπακόλουθα οικονομική δραστηριότητα που αναπτύσσεται  στην περιοχή, καθιστούν το αίτημα της απάντλησης των υγρών ρύπων ή-και  της ανέλκυσης του ναυαγίου ιδιαίτερα κρίσιμο τόσο για την προστασία του  περιβάλλοντος, όσο και για την προστασία της πάσης φύσεως οικονομικής  δραστηριότητας στο νησί».

Η ανεξάρτητη αρχή πρότεινε στους συναρμόδιους φορείς να εκπονήσουν  περιβαλλοντική μελέτη για την εκτίμηση των μακροχρόνιων επιπτώσεων του  ναυαγίου και ανάλογα με τα αποτελέσματα της μελέτης, να χαρακτηριστεί  τμήμα ή το σύνολο του ναυαγίου ως απόβλητο. Επίσης, να γίνει μελέτη που  να ορίζει τα απαιτούμενα μέτρα προκειμένου να αποτραπεί ενδεχόμενη  μελλοντική ρύπανση. 

Ο Συνήγορος ζήτησε να τροποποιηθεί το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, ώστε σε  περιπτώσεις ναυαγίων να συντάσσονται υποχρεωτικά ειδικές περιβαλλοντικές  μελέτες, που θα αναλύουν τους ενδεχόμενους περιβαλλοντικούς  «κινδύνους». 

Τέλος, πρότεινε τη μεταφορά των αρμοδιοτήτων αντιμετώπισης περιστατικών  θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης από ναυάγια από τα Δημοτικά Λιμενικά Ταμεία στις  κεντρικές υπηρεσίες των αρμόδιων υπουργείων ή στην περιφερειακή  αυτοδιοίκηση. 

Σημειώνεται ότι μέχρι σήμερα οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες δεν έχουν  ανταποκριθεί στις προτάσεις του πορίσματος που εξέδωσε ο Συνήγορος του  Πολίτη.

Πηγή:zougla.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτά όλα τα έχουν πει και τα ξανα έχουν πει, αλλά τίποτε δεν έχει γίνει. ¶ρα ουδέν νεότερο.
Απο την άλλη ο .....κύριος Λούης ......την έκανε λούης. Πήρε απο τα πλοία του την Ελληνική σημαία και τους είπε...μέχριεδώ σας χρειαζόμουν, τί θα μου κάνετε!!!!!!!!! Και εκκλησία και Υπουργοί κάνανε τόσο καιρό τσάμπα κρουαζιέρες ( αν κάνετε κάτοι θα βγάλω πολλά στη φόρα, και όλοι ....κωφεύουν). 
Πάμε τώρα στο Video. Πηγή:zougla.gr. Στην αρχή ξεκινά με γνωστή διαφήμιση και είναι το μόνο σημείο που ακούς κάτι. ¶ραγε πόσα πήραν απο αυτό;;;;;;; Σε όλο το υπόλοιπο Video.... έχει πέσει μούγκα στη στρούγκα (κοινώς σιωπή των αμνών). 
Από την άλλη στο 2.59 του Video (και όχι μόνο) βλέπουμε το *ΘΡΥΛΙΚΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ* να τραβά το κατα πολύ μεγαλύτερο του Sea Diamond και στο τέλος του Video να μεταφέρει τον κόσμο στοιβαγμένους επάνω του σαν σταφύλια σε ασφαλές μέρος, χωρίς να πάθει κανείς τίποτε. 
Πόσα θύματα θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν, αν δεν υπήρχε αυτή η *ηρωική παντόφλα το Νήσος Θηρασιά;;;;;;;;;;;* Και όλοι αυτοί που τότε έτρεχαν γύρω απο τον Καπετάν Γιώργη για να του πάρουν συνέντευξη (γιατί είχε παγκόσμια τηλεθέαση) τι κάνανε μετά το ναυάγιο.
Το Ελληνικό κράτος τι έκανε γι' αυτόν το *ήρωα*, που έβγαλε την Ελληνική λεβεντιά και ναυτοσίνη σε όλα τα μεγάλα τηλεοπτικά και μας έκανε περίφανους;;;;; *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.....ΤΙΠΟΤΑ......ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.*
Δεν έπρεπε να του δώσουν.... έστω ένα βαθμό (γιατί είναι πρακτικός καπετάνιος) ώστε όταν θα βγεί με το καλό στη σύνταξη να μπορέσει και αυτός να ζήσει με αξιοπρέπια!!!!!! Αλλά όλοι οι ιθύνοντες την κάνανε με πλάγια βήματα και μετά εξαφανίστηκαν. Ήξεραν μόνο να λένε μεγάλες κουβέντες στα κανάλια.
Αγάντα ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ Γιώργη εσύ ότι έκανες το έκανες *γιατί έτσι σε πρόσταζε η καρδιά σου και η ΕΛΛηνική ναυτοσύνη και μαγκιά σου.* Δεν το έκανε ούτε για τα παράσημα, ούτε για τα λεπτά.

----------


## villy

Μια από τα ίδια. Ατιμωρησία σε όλα τα επίπεδα.
Γιατί αναρωτιέστε;
Έγινε κάτι με το Σάμινα;
Μήπως με το Χρηματιστήριο και τις ποινικά κολάσιμες πράξεις Παπαντωνίου-Σημίτη;
Ή μήπως είδαμε κάτι από τα δις που χρεωθήκαμε από τα Ολυμπιακά έργα;
Βγήκε κάτι από τις ακριβοπληρωμένες εξεταστικές της Siemens;
Φίλοι μου, τελικά θα τα ρίξουμε στο Λούη που την έκανε "λούης" ή σε εμάς που σιωπούμε αδρανείς στους καναπέδες μας;
Η λίστα της ατιμωρησίας δεν έχει τέλος και εμείς κωφεύουμε.
Δεν υπάρχει κυβέρνηση και αντιπολίτευση. Παίχτες του ίδιου θιάσου στο θέατρο του παραλόγου. Τα εισιτήρια όμως εμείς τα πληρώνουμε. Μέχρι πότε; Στο χέρι σας είναι.
Σαντορίνη πάω και ξαναπάω. Ήμουν και πριν από 10 ημέρες. Ανέκδοτο έχει καταντήσει η ιστορία του ναυαγίου και ταυτόχρονα τουριστική ατραξιόν!
Και οι ... έξω; Γελάνε στην καμπούρα μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάτι είπε σήμερα το MEGA αλλά δεν το πρόλαβα. Έβγαλαν κανένα πόρισμα;;;;;;

SEA DIAMOND 32.jpg

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Σε δίκη 13 άτομα για το ναυάγιο του «Sea Diamond»*
Τρίτη, 19 Μαρτίου 2013 

 Αρχίζει σήμερα το πρωϊ σε βαθμό πλημμελήματος για το ναυάγιο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Sea Diamond», το 2007 στη θαλάσσια περιοχή Αθηνιός της Σαντορίνης.

Κατηγορούμενοι στο τριμελές πλημμελειοδικείο Πειραιά είναι 13 άτομα, μέλη του πληρώματος και στελέχη της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας. Η εταιρεία είχε υποστηρίξει ότι η πρόσκρουση και βύθιση του πλοίου, προκλήθηκε λόγω λανθασμένης χαρτογράφησης της περιοχής. Η υδρογραφική υπηρεσία Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, σε έγγραφό της, που υπάρχει στην εισαγγελία, αποδέχθηκε την εσφαλμένη χαρτογράφηση.

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι το ναυάγιο κόστισε τη ζωή δύο Γάλλων υπηκόων σε σύνολο 1.500 επιβατών.

ΠΗΓΗ: protothema.gr

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Σε δίκη 13 άτομα για το ναυάγιο του «Sea Diamond»*
> Τρίτη, 19 Μαρτίου 2013
> 
>  Αρχίζει σήμερα το πρωϊ σε βαθμό πλημμελήματος για το ναυάγιο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Sea Diamond», το 2007 στη θαλάσσια περιοχή Αθηνιός της Σαντορίνης.
> 
> Κατηγορούμενοι στο τριμελές πλημμελειοδικείο Πειραιά είναι 13 άτομα, μέλη του πληρώματος και στελέχη της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας. Η εταιρεία είχε υποστηρίξει ότι η πρόσκρουση και βύθιση του πλοίου, προκλήθηκε λόγω λανθασμένης χαρτογράφησης της περιοχής. Η υδρογραφική υπηρεσία Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, σε έγγραφό της, που υπάρχει στην εισαγγελία, αποδέχθηκε την εσφαλμένη χαρτογράφηση.
> 
> Υπενθυμίζεται ότι το ναυάγιο κόστισε τη ζωή δύο Γάλλων υπηκόων σε σύνολο 1.500 επιβατών.
> 
> ΠΗΓΗ: protothema.gr



Διάβασα και εγώ το δημοσίευμα και, αφού πρώτα δοκίμασα μια απίστευτη έκπληξη, μπορώ να πω ότι εξοργίστηκα αφάνταστα.  
Είναι δυνατόν;  Να είναι εσφαλμένοι χάρτες που έχουν συνταχθεί εδώ και δύο τουλάχιστον αιώνες; Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν; Πολύ δε περισσότερο, που δεν μιλάμε για μια ξέρα στη μέση του πουθενά. Μιλάμε για το βυθό στην καλντέρα της Σαντορίνη, σε απόσταση αναπνοής από τον παλιό Αθηνιό! Και, φανταστείτε πόσο εξώφθαλμο θα είναι το λάθος, για να εξαναγκασθεί η υδρογραφική υπηρεσία να χορηγήσει έγγραφη βεβαίωση....
Δικαστικά, βέβαια, η υπόθεση δεν σταματά στην εν λόγω βεβαίωση.  Θα πρέπει να διαπιστωθεί από το δικαστήριο  το εαν το σφάλμα στη χαρτογράφηση αφορά και στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο όπου έγινε η προσάραξη, και, σε καταφατική περίπτωση,  να κριθεί, εαν  το συγκεκριμένο λάθος είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την προσάραξη η οποία αλλιώς θα είχε αποφευχθεί, καθώς και το βαθμό που ο εν λόγω παράγοντας συνετέλεσε στην επέλευση του  αποτελέσματος.
Τα πιο πάνω δεν είναι, βέβαια, εύκολη υπόθεση, καθότι απαιτούν ειδικές γνώσεις.  Θα επιστρατευθούν, προφανώς, πλοηγοί της περιοχής, και θα παίξει μεγάλο ρόλο η εξέταση των μελών του πληρώματος, ειδικά αυτών που ήταν στη γέφυρα κατά τον κρίσιμο χρόνο πριν το δυστύχημα.  Είναι προφανής η επιδίωξη της εταιρείας και του πλοιάρχου να καταδείξουν ότι το τραγικό  συμβάν είναι άμεση συνέπεια του εν λόγω λάθους, χωρίς να έχει παρεισφρήσει οποιοδήποτε λάθος στη ναυσιπλοϊα εκ μέρους των αξιωματικών της γέφυρας.   Η εξέλιξη και το αποτέλεσμα της εν λόγω δίκης δεν θα είναι άνευ συνεπειών. Είναι προφανές ότι εαν, στη συγκεκριμένη δίκη, οι αποφάση είναι απαλλακτική, στη βάση της αποκλειστικής απόδοσης του συμβάντος στο λάθος του χάρτη, θα ανοίξει άλλος κύκλος δικαστηρίων με πληθώρα αγωγών κατά του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου για οποιαδήποτε ζημία σχετίζεται με το δυστύχημα, μηδέ της περιβαλλοντικής ρύπανσης εξαιρουμένης, που, δικαιολογημένα και κατανοητά,  εξακολουθεί να αποτελεί σεβντά για τους κατοίκους της Σαντορίνης και για τις περιβαλλοντικές οργανώσεις....
Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω, στη συγκεκριμένη δίκη δεν ευρίσκεται κατηγούμενος που να σχετίζεται με την υδρογραφική υπηρεσία/ΠΝ/ΥΕΘΑ.  Άρα, εν προκειμένω, το Ελ. Δημόσιο δεν έχει τρόπο να παρέμβει στην εν λόγω δίκη, παρά μόνον στο βαθμό που κάποιος μάρτυρας του θα κληθεί να καταθέσει, είτε κατόπιν αυτεπάγγελτης κλήσης από το Δικαστήριο, είτε  κατόπιν αιτήματος κάποιου από τους διαδίκους (που εν προκειμένω δεν νομίζω ότι τους συμφέρει να το πράξουν).  
Επομένως, ο πλοίαρχος και η εταιρεία έχουν κάθε λόγο να είναι αισιόδοξοι για την έκβαση της συγκεκριμένης  δίκης, παρόλο που κανείς μας δεν γνωρίζει τα στοιχεία της όλης δικογραφίας, ώστε να γνωρίζει τι λαγοί θα βγούν από τα καπέλα των δικηγόρων και άλλων παραγόντων της δίκης...
Αυτό που, πάντως, με εντυπωσιάζει είναι ότι εγώ για πρώτη φορά τώρα πληροφορήθηκα για το λάθος επί του  χάρτου, κάτι που δεν νομίζω ότι είχε ακουστεί τον πρώτο καιρό μετά από το ατύχημα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και όμως για το λάθος του χάρτη έχουμε συζητήσει εδώ και πέντε χρόνια στη σελίδα 21 του θέματος, απλά τώρα το ανακάλυψαν οι δημοσιογράφοι. 
Είναι κάτι γνωστό ότι οι βυθοί και οι θάλασσες αλλάζουν και για αυτό οι χάρτες αλλάζουν και ενημερώνονται και όλες οι Υδρογραφικές Υπηρεσίες του κόσμου (ακόμα και οι πιο μεγάλες όπως το Βρετανικό Ναυαρχείο)  έχουν διαδικασίες ώστε να ενημερώνονται από τους ναυτικούς για τα λάθη που εντοπίζουν στους χάρτες και να διορθώνονται οι χάρτες.

Επειδή εδώ μας ενδιαφέρει σε κάθε ναυτικό ατύχημα να μάθουμε τις αιτίες ώστε αν μην ξαναγίνει ας δούμε τι λέει η έκδοση NP 100 The Mariner's Handbook του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου (UKHO επίσημα πια):

1.2
1 While the UKHO has made all reasonable efforts to ensure the data supplied is accurate, it should be appreciated that the data may not always be complete, up to date or positioned to modern surveying standards and therefore no warranty can be given as to its accuracy.
1.3
1 The mariner must be the final judge of the reliance he places on the information given, bearing in mind his particular circumstances, the need of safe and prudent navigation, local pilotage guidance and the judicious use of available navigational aids.

Πιστέυω ότι άν ακολουθούνται οι παραπάνω οδηγίες θα αποφεχθούν παρόμοια ατυχήματα. Να θυμίσω ότι και οι ηλεκτρονικοί χάρτες παρόλο που στο ECDIS μπορούμε να μερήσουμε με ακρίβεια μέτρου δεν σημάινει ότι έχουν συνταχτέι με τέτοια ακρίβεια αφού βασίζονται στους έντυπους χάρτες και πολλές φορές σε παλιές υδρογραφήσεις.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Και όμως για το λάθος του χάρτη έχουμε συζητήσει εδώ και πέντε χρόνια στη σελίδα 21 του θέματος, απλά τώρα το ανακάλυψαν οι δημοσιογράφοι. 
>   .....................................
> 1.2
> 1 While the UKHO has made all reasonable efforts to ensure the data supplied is accurate, it should be appreciated that the data may not always be complete, up to date or positioned to modern surveying standards and therefore no warranty can be given as to its accuracy.
> 1.3
> 1 The mariner must be the final judge of the reliance he places on the information given, bearing in mind his particular circumstances, the need of safe and prudent navigation, local pilotage guidance and the judicious use of available navigational aids.


Όντως....
...Διάβασα  με προσοχή τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα εντυπωσιασμένος και από την οξύτητα συγκεκριμένων αντιπαραθέσεων.....
Το σημείο  1.3.1. από το απόσπασμα που παραθέτεις αποτελεί disclaimer δηλ. απαλλακτική ρήτρα υπέρ των χαρτογράφων (να μου επιτραπεί η χρήση της λέξης για λόγους πρακτικούς), βάσει της οποίας οι τελευταίοι , στην ουσία, λένε στον ναυτιλλόμενο  "ΟΚ, σου παρέχουμε την πληροφορία σχετικά με την κατάσταση του βυθού, αλλά, εν τέλει, εναπόκειται σε σένα η στάθμιση και αξιολόγηση της πληροφορίας που σου παρέχουμε, έτσι ώστε, αφού εκτιμήσεις τις εν γένει συνθήκες της περιοχής όπου βρίσκεσαι (σ.σ. προφανώς συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των επικρατουσών καιρικών συνθηκών), θα είσαι εσύ αυτός που πάρει την τελική απόφαση για την πορεία που θα ακολουθήσεις, αναλαμβάνοντας και τη σχετική ευθύνη".
Έτσι, με βάση και τα ανωτέρω, κάθε άλλο παρά εύκολη θα είναι η υπεράσπιση των αξιωματικών του πλοίου στο δικαστήριο....  Στο σημείο αυτό, δεν μπορώ να μην επισημάνω και την πληροφορία που βρήκα σε κάποιο από τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα, με βάση την οποία τοπικός παράγων φέρεται να δηλώνει ότι δεν είχε ξαναδεί πλοίο  να ακολουθεί τη συγκεκριμένη πορεία που ακολούθησε ο καπετάνιος....  Εννοείται, ότι η πληροφορία αυτή ελέγχεται και αξιολογείται.  Εαν προκύψει κατάθεση με τέτοια περιεχόμενο ενώπιον της ακροαματικής διαδικασίας, θα σταθμιστεί η αξιοπιστία και η σοβαρότητα των μαρτύρων που θα τη δώσουν...
Και έχω την εντύπωση ότι τέτοιου είδους βεβαίωση -μαρτυρία δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να διασταυρωθεί. Η περιοχή βρίθει από πλοία όλων των κατηγοριών, πολύ δε περισσότερων κρουαζιεροπλοίων, τα οποία εισέρχονται και εξέρχονται της καλντέρας εδώ και δεκαετίες. 
Ε, υποθέτω ότι δεν θα είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να αποδειχθεί ποια είναι η "πεπατημένη" πορεία που ακολουθείται, έτσι ώστε να κριθεί εαν ο συγκεκριμένος καπετάνιος παρεξέκλινε για κάποιο λόγο από αυτή, όποτε και θα πρέπει να εξηγήσει για ποιούς λόγους έκρινε σκόπιμη την παρέκκλιση...
Πολυ θα ήθελα, πάντως να μπορούσα να παρακολούθω τη διαδικασία, έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να έχω πιο άμεση  άποψη, καθότι οι αναμεταδόσεις από τα ΜΜΕ, πέραν του ότι είναι, κατά κανόνα, αποσπασματικές, δεν γνωρίζει κάποιος από πριν εαν, και κατά πόσον,  είναι και απόλυτα ακριβείς....     

.

----------


## Michael

> Πολυ θα ήθελα, πάντως να μπορούσα να παρακολούθω τη διαδικασία, έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να έχω πιο άμεση  άποψη, καθότι οι αναμεταδόσεις από τα ΜΜΕ, πέραν του ότι είναι, κατά κανόνα, αποσπασματικές, δεν γνωρίζει κάποιος από πριν εαν, και κατά πόσον,  είναι και απόλυτα ακριβείς...


Αυτό ξαναπέστο!!!

Πάντως όσον αφορά την απαλλακτική ρήτρα, αυτή καταρχήν απλά απαλλάσει την υδρογραφική υπηρεσία απο την όποια ευθύνη, αλλά δεν την μεταβιβάζει απαραίτητα στον Πλοίαρχο. Εκτός από τον δόλο (που νομίζω ότι δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να προσάψει κάποιος που δεν έχει ο ίδιος άλλον δόλο...) και την αμέλεια οποιουδήποτε βαθμού, υπάρχει και η ανωτέρα βία και το "τυχηρόν". Εφόσον δεχτούμε ότι ο Πλοίαρχος δεν έχει αντικειμενική ευθύνη, τότε θα πρέπει αυτοί που τον κατηγορούν να αποδείξουν τουλάχιστον αμέλεια. Πάντως νομίζω πως ίσως η υπεράσπιση θα μπορούσε να προσπαθήσει να αποδείξει οτι ο Πλοίαρχος κάνωντας συνετή χρήση όλων των βοηθημάτων που είχε στην διαθεσή του (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του χάρτη που θεωρέιται από τα πιο σημαντικά ναυτιλιακά βοηθήματα) θα ήταν αδύνατο να προβλέψειτην ύπαρξη του μεμονομένου υφάλου. Για την ακρίβεια τα στοιχεία βάσει των οποίων εκαλείτο να πάρει την απόφαση του ο Πλοίαρχος κατα την επαγγελματική του κρίση συνηγορούσαν μάλλον προς το αντίθετο, δηλάδη ότι είναι ασφαλης η διέλευση του πλοιού. Ο ισχύρισμός δε του ότι τα πλοία δεν συνήθιζαν αυτην την ρότα, ακόμα και αν αποδειχθεί αληθής, εκτιμώ πως μπορεί να αποδυναμώσει μεν εν μέρει τον ισχυρισμό της υπεράσπισης, αλλά η οποια αποδυνάμωση δεν είναι αρκετή από μόνη της για να εξαλέιψει πλήρως τον ισχυρισμο αν δεν υπάρξουν και άλλα στοιχεία που αποκλείουν το τυχηρό χαρακτήρα του συμβάντος. Είναι δύσκολο βέβαια να γίνει αποαδεκτό, και ιδιαίτερα από όποιον εχει υποστεί ζημία, αλλά ενίοτε ορισμένα συμβάντα δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα της μη άσκησης της  επιβαλόμενης απο τον νόμο επιμέλειας κάποιου, αλλά οφείλεται είτε στις εγγενείς πραγματικές αδυναμίες των υφισταμένων τεχνικών μέσων και της επαγγελματικής κρίσης  είτε σε ανθρώπινα απρόβλεπτους βίαιους παράγοντες οποτε η πραγματική γενισιουργός αιτία (αρά και η "ευθύνη") αποδίδεται στην ανωτέρα βία ή την τύχη και κανείς δεν μπορεί, στα σοβαρά, να ισχυριστεί ότι υπάρχει ευθύνη, και μάλιστα νομική, σε πρόσωπα για ανωτέρα βία και τυχηρά. 

Εγώ τουλάχιστον, χωρίς να έχω στην διαθεσή μου τις λεπτομέρειες της υπόθεσης και χωρίς να είμαι νομικός, ετσί τα βλέπω τα πράγματα και νομίζω πως και οι νομικοί καταρχήν τουλάχιστον θα δυσκολεύονταν να διαφωνήσουν.

Τώρα για τις όποιες τυχόν ευθύνες μετά την πρόσκρουση, σχετικά π.χ. με το αν λήφθηκαν όλες οι ενδυκνευόμενες ενέργειες τόσο από τον Πλοιάρχο, όσο και απο την εταιρεία, αλλά και τις κρατικές αρχές, για την μείωση των οποιων συνεπειών τόσο σε σχέση με ανθ΄ρωπινες ζωές, το πλοίο ως περιουσία, την αποφυγή ρύπανσης κτλ είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> .......
> 
> Πάντως όσον αφορά την απαλλακτική ρήτρα, αυτή καταρχήν απλά απαλλάσει την υδρογραφική υπηρεσία απο την όποια ευθύνη, αλλά δεν την μεταβιβάζει απαραίτητα στον Πλοίαρχο. Εκτός από τον δόλο (που νομίζω ότι δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να προσάψει κάποιος που δεν έχει ο ίδιος άλλον δόλο...) και την αμέλεια οποιουδήποτε βαθμού, υπάρχει και η ανωτέρα βία και το "τυχηρόν". Εφόσον δεχτούμε ότι ο Πλοίαρχος δεν έχει αντικειμενική ευθύνη, τότε θα πρέπει αυτοί που τον κατηγορούν να αποδείξουν τουλάχιστον αμέλεια. Πάντως νομίζω πως ίσως η υπεράσπιση θα μπορούσε να προσπαθήσει να αποδείξει οτι ο Πλοίαρχος κάνωντας συνετή χρήση όλων των βοηθημάτων που είχε στην διαθεσή του (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του χάρτη που θεωρέιται από τα πιο σημαντικά ναυτιλιακά βοηθήματα) θα ήταν αδύνατο να προβλέψειτην ύπαρξη του μεμονομένου υφάλου.   .....



Συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι δόλος, έστω και ενδεχόμενος, δεν φαίνεται πιθανό να μπορεί να αποδειχθεί για τον πλοίαρχο, εν προκειμένω. Η αμέλεια, όμως, δείχνει να μην είναι τόσο  δύσκολη υπόθεση, εαν λάβουμε υπόψη μας και τις πιο κάτω διατάξεις:






_Ν 3816/1958: ΚΩΔΙΚΑΣ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥ _ 


_
                                     Αρθρον 40.     Ο πλοίαρχος ευθύνεται δια παν πταίσμα._ 


_                                    Αρθρον 43._       Ο πλοίαρχος οφείλει να κυβερνά αυτοπροσώπως το πλοίον κατά  τον  εις      λιμένας,  όρμους,  διαύλους,  διώρυγας και ποταμούς είσπλουν, διάπλουν      και έκπλουν.             


Η ευθύνη _"δια παν πταίσμα"_ καλύπτει όλες τις μορφές αμέλειας, δηλ. και την ελαφρά.     

Δεν είμαστε παράγοντες της δίκης, αλλά δεν μου είναι και δύσκολο να φαντασθώ τον εισαγγελέα να προσπαθεί να θεμελιώσει κάποιου βαθμού αμέλεια στη βάση της εκ μέρους του πλοιάρχου επιλογής της συγκεκριμένης πορείας, αντί της συνήθους που, απ'οτι κατάλαβα, φαίνεται να ακολουθούν τα κρουαζιερόπλοια στην καλντέρα.  Εδώ, υποθέτω ότι θα παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο και η κατάθεση άλλων πλοιάρχων, ντόπιων καπετάνιων, αλλά ακόμα και του λιμεναρχείου.  Εαν καταδειχθεί στο δικαστήριο ότι η συγκεκριμένη ρότα έχει επαναληφθεί στο παρελθόν, τότε θα μπορούσε το δικαστήριο να δεχθεί απόδοση του συμβάντος σε τυχηρρό συμβάν λόγω π.χ. της μετατόπισης του βυθού.







ΝΔ 187/1973: ΚΩΔΙΚΑΣ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥ







                            Κυβέρνησις πλοίου                            Αρθρον 113.   Ο πλοίαρχος έχει την κυβέρνησιν του πλοίου, τηρών τους κανονισμούςπρος αποφυγήν συγκρούσεως πλοίων και τας εις την ασφάλειαν τηςναυσιπλοϊας εν γένει αναφερομένας διατάξεις, διευθύνει δε αυτοπροσώπωςτο πλοίον κατά τον είσπλουν εις τους λιμένας και όρμους και κατά τονέκπλουν εξ αυτών, κατά την διέλευσιν διά διωρύγων και στενών και κατάπάσαν γενικώς περίπτωσιν ιδιαιτέρως δυσχερούς πλού.         

Ξέρω ότι αυτή η παράθεση νομικών διατάξεων μπορεί να είναι λίγο κουραστική, αλλά η ειδική αναφορά των εν λόγω νομοθετημάτων στις υποχρεώσεις του πλοιάρχου υπό ειδικές συνθήκες, όπως κατά τον είσπλου σε λιμένες, διέλευση από στενά κλπ, αποσκοπεί στο να δώσει έμφαση στις αυξημένες ευθύνες του πλοιάρχου υπό συνθήκες εξαιρετικές. Έτσι, παρόλο που θα μπορούσε ο νομοθέτης να αρκεσθεί στο άρθρο 40 ΚΙΝΔ περί ευθύνης για κάθε πταίσμα, δεν επαφίεται σε αυτό, παρά κάνει τις πιο πάνω ειδικές αναφορές, που νομίζω ότι ο εισαγγελέας θα αξιοποιήσει. 

Από κει και πέρα, το τι θα αποφασίσει το δικαστήριο είναι, όπως είπαμε,  παράμετρος πολλών παραγόντων.

Ίδωμεν......

----------


## Michael

Όντως η ευθύνη δια παν πταίσμα σε συνδυασμό μάλιστα με τις ειδικότερες διατάξεις για την αυτοπρόσωπη διακυβέρνηση εισάγουν ένα αυξημένο βαθμό απαιτουμένης εκ του νόμου επιμέλειας του Πλοιάρχου, κάτι που αποτελεί μια από τις ιδιαιτερότητες του ναυτικού επαγγέλαματος και δη του Πλοιάρχου, χωρίς, φρονω,  ίσως να συνοδεύεται στην πράξη επαρκώς και απο τα ανάλογα προσιδεάζοντα αντισταθμίσματα. Και πολύ πιθανόν ο εισαγελέας να θελήσει να διερευνήσει την πιθανότητα για αμέλεια, και προφάνως οφείλει και να το κάνει ως εκ της θέσεως του. Το αν αυτή βέβαια τελικά θα στοιχειοθετηθεί επαρκώς έτσι να αποδειχτεί ακράδαντα καθώς και ο βαθμός της, θα εξαρτηθεί τόσο από τις μαρτυρίες των αυτοπτών μαρτύρων, όσο όμως και τις εκθέσεις απο τους διορισμένους πραγματογνώμωνες ,αλλά και την τυχόν ειδικές καιρικές συνθήκες, ελικτικές δυνατότητες του πλοίου, τον σκοπό του θαλασσίου εγχειρήματος (περιηγιτικός), την επικρατούσα κίνηση στην περιοχή σε συνδυασμό και με τις αναμενόμενες κινήσεις των άλλων πλοίων που πιθανόν θα απέπλεαν κτλ. Θα πρέπει δε  να ληφθεί υπόψη και η ναυτική εμπειρία του Πλοιάρχου και φυσικά και η απολογία του. Τέλος, νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να συνεκτιμηθεί και η συμπεριφορά του και το αποτέλεσμα μετά την πρόσκρουση, που νομίζω ότι δείχνουν πως μάλλον έτεινε να είναι αρκετά επιμελής και και αποτελεσματικός δεδομένου ότι εκκένωσε ένα επιβατηγό πλοίο με τόσους άνθρώπους διαφορετικών δημογραφικών χαρακτηριστικών σε σχετικά συντομο χρόνο και χωρίς να επικρατήσει καταστροφικος πανικός.
Το αν μια ρότα είναι συνηθισμένη ή όχι, κατ' εμε, δεν αποτελεί κατ' αρχήν σημαντική ένδειξη για ευθύνη αν μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί από παράγοντες σαν αυτούς που μόλις προαναφέραμε ότι πρέπει να εξεταστούν, δεδομένου ότι δεν υπήρχε κάποια ένδειξη στο χάρτη για την ύπαρξη του υφάλου στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο, και αυτή η κατ' αρχήν ασημαντότητα επιτείνεται αν οι κλίση των ισοβαθών δεν παρουσίαζε καταγεγγραμένες ανωμαλίες (αυτή βέβαια η υπόθεση θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί με την ανάλογη μελέτη του ναυτικού χάρτη).
Από ό,τι έχω ακούσει δε ως τώρα, δεν αμφισβητείται η αυτοπρόσωπη διακυβέρνηση και συνεπώς αυτό αποτελεί έναν ακόμα δείχτη της όντως εξασκηθείσης από μέρους του πλοιάρχου επιμέλειας, χωρίς βέβαια να μπορώ να διανοηθώ πλοίο στο οποίο ο καπετανιος θα σκεφτώταν που δεν χρειάζεται η αυτοπρόσωπη διακυβέρνηση από τον ίδιο κατα τον είσπλου στον λιμένα...
Κάτι ακόμα που θα ήθελα να σημειώσω είναι το ότι ενδεχόμενα κάποιοι απο τους αυτόπτες "μάρτυρες" θα μπορούσαν να κινούμενοι από ιδιοτελή ελατήρια να ψευδομαρτυρήσουν περιπλέκωντας την όλη διαδικασία. Κάποιοι π.χ. που μπορεί να θέλουν να εκδικηθούν επειδή δεν έγινε δεκτή η απο μέρους τους παρελκυστική προσφορά για σύναψη σύμβασης επιθαλάσσιας αρωγής προς το πλοίο. Αν υπάρξουν τέτοιοι μάρτυρες προφανώς σε μια σοβαρή δικανική κρίση οι μαρτυρική τους υπόσταση δεν μπορεί παρά να ληφθεί υπόψη με τις όποιες επιφυλάξεις οφείλει να έχει ένας συνετός κριτής των γεγονότων και των καταστάσεων... Εύχωμαι να μην υπάρξει τέτοια εξέλιξη, διότι είναι πολύ λυπηρό και αδόκιμο, τουλάχιστον, κάποιος να βυσωδωμει εις βάρος της ζωής ένος πλοιάρχου και των επιβατων και πληρώματος μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν εξασφάλισε μερικά χρήματα που θεωρούσε ότι  ήταν αρκετά πονηρός για να τα καπαρώσει εκμεταλευόμενος την φόρτιση και τον φόρτο των καταστάσεων που είχε να αντιμετωπίσει εκείνη την στιγμή ο πλοίαρχος και το πληρωμά του.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Το αν αυτή βέβαια τελικά θα στοιχειοθετηθεί επαρκώς έτσι να αποδειχτεί ακράδαντα καθώς και ο βαθμός της, θα εξαρτηθεί τόσο από τις μαρτυρίες των αυτοπτών μαρτύρων, όσο όμως και τις εκθέσεις απο τους διορισμένους πραγματογνώμωνες ,αλλά και την τυχόν ειδικές καιρικές συνθήκες, ελικτικές δυνατότητες του πλοίου, τον σκοπό του θαλασσίου εγχειρήματος (περιηγιτικός), την επικρατούσα κίνηση στην περιοχή σε συνδυασμό και με τις αναμενόμενες κινήσεις των άλλων πλοίων που πιθανόν θα απέπλεαν κτλ. Θα πρέπει δε  να ληφθεί υπόψη και η ναυτική εμπειρία του Πλοιάρχου και φυσικά και η απολογία του.



Ακριβώς.  Και η εξελιξη της δικαστικής διαδικασίας την περασμένη εβδομάδα ήταν ενθαρρυντική για τον πλοίαρχο.  Συγκεκριμένα, δύτης του λιμενικού, που κατέθεσε στο ακροατήριο,  δήλωσε ότι η ύπαρξη του υφάλου θα ήταν αντιληπτή μόνο από κάποιον που βρισκόταν πολύ κοντά σε αυτόν, και σε μικρό ύψος από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας....  
Άσχετο: Η έκπληξη για μένα είναι οι προσκομισθείσες δειγματοληψίες από το ΕΛΚΕΘΕ για τη μελέτη των θαλάσσιων οργανισμών και του περιβάλλοντος από το ναυάγιο. Με βάση τα συμπεράσματα της τελευταίας έκθεσης του 2013, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή δεν διαπιστώνεται οποιαδήποτε επιβάρυνση ή ρύπανση του θαλάσσιου οικοσυστήματος της Σαντορίνης, από τη βύθιση του κρουαζιερόπλοιου....

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

....Εκτός, όμως, από την ποινική του διάσταση, το ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond έχει και *το αστικό σκέλος*:
Προχθές, συζητήθηκαν στο Πολυμελές Πρωτοδικείο Πειραια *δύο αγωγές του Δήμου Θήρας, και μία του Ελλ. Δημοσίου.* 
Με την πρώτη αγωγή του, ο Δήμος Θήρας ζητεί την *ανέλκυση* του πλοίου καθώς και ποσό *80 εκ Ευρώ* που ο ενάγων εκτιμά ότι θα απαιτηθεί για το σκοπό αυτό. Η αγωγή στρέφεται κατά της πλοιοκτήτριας, της ασφαλιστικής, καθώς και δύο διαχειριστριών του πλοίου.
Με τη δεύτερη αγωγή, ο Δήμος ζητεί *αποκατάσταση της ηθικής βλάβης* που υπέστη λόγω της δυσφήμισης και της ταραχής που προκλήθηκε στην περιοχή εξαιτίας του ναυαγίου.  Στην αγωγή αυτή ενάγονται ο πλοίαρχος, η πλοιοκτήτρια, η ασφαλιστική, καθώς και οι διαχειρίστριες του πλοίου.
Από την άλλη, το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο ζητεί 7.000.000€ για τ*ην ηθική βλάβη  που προκλήθηκε λόγω της ρύπανσης,* καθώς *και 3.000.000€ λόγω της εκτίμησής του ενάγοντος ότι το Δημόσιο δυσφημίστηκε από τον ισχυρισμό της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας ότι η βύθιση του πλοίου οφείλεται σε λάθος χαρτογράφηση από την υδρογραφική υπηρεσία του Π.Ν.*   Εδώ ενάγονται ο πλοίαρχος, η πλοιοκτήτρια,  η ασφαλιστική και οι διαχειρίστριες...

Η έκδοση της απόφασης επί των αγωγών δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να αναμένεται πριν το καλοκαίρι...

Ίδωμεν....

----------


## mastrokostas

Να πάρουμε εδώ μια γεύση από δημοσίευση στον ηλεκτρονικό τύπο !!!! 
Μερικά κομμάτια με μαργαριτάρια από το συγκεκριμένο δημοσίευμα  !!!

(Ο κύριος ηλεκτρολογικός πίνακας του πλοίου που βρισκόταν στο *θάλαμο ελέγχου* της μηχανής άρχισε να *εκπέμπει λάμψεις* και *ακούγονταν εκρήξεις* από τα βραχυκυκλώματα σε αυτόν, *ενώ μύριζαν καμένα καλώδια*. *Μη διαθέτοντας κατάλληλα και επαρκή στοιχεία προστασίας, ως όφειλε αυστηρά*, ξεκίνησε πυρκαγιά. *Κι επειδή ούτε τα κατά τόπους ηλεκτρικά μηχανήματα διέθεταν ανάλογα συστήματα ασφαλείας,* οι αντλίες δε λειτούργησαν για να απαντλήσουν τα ύδατα. )

(Ο Ζαν Κριστόφ Αλέν 45 ετών, η σύζυγός του Αν 43 ετών και η κόρη τους Μοντ 16 ετών, ειδοποίησαν τηλεφωνικά τη ρεσεψιόν πως στην καμπίνα 2024 του δευτέρου καταστρώματος, όπου βρίσκονταν, έμπαιναν νερά. 

*Τους είπαν να περιμένουν μέχρι να έρθει κάποιο μέλος του πληρώματος για βοήθεια.* Ανήσυχη για το γιο της που βρισκόταν εκτός της καμπίνας, η Αν βγήκε περνώντας με μακροβούτι από τον πλημμυρισμένο διάδρομο και φτάνοντας πάνω ενημέρωσε τον επικεφαλής του γαλλικού γκρουπ. )

(Η διαδικασία ήταν αργή και οι βάρκες *δε μπορούσαν να τραβηχτούν πάλι στο πλοίο* για να μεταφέρουν και τους υπόλοιπους στα παραπλέοντα σκάφη. Επίσης δύσκολα οι ιδιώτες λεμβούχοι περισυνέλεγαν τον κόσμο από τις ανεμόσκαλες, και έπειτα μόνο από αυτές όταν όλες οι βάρκες είχαν πια κατέβει στο νερό.. Στις 18:30 η διαδικασία της εκκένωσης είχε ολοκληρωθεί, και παρέμεναν εντός του πλοίου 27 άτομα του πληρώματος.)

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα μαργαριτάρια....... μαργαριτάρια, αλλά ούτε κουβέντα για το Νήσος Θηρασιά και τον Cpt. Γιώργο Κάππα που έσωσε όλο τον κόσμο. :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.neasantorinis.gr/index.ph...-diamond-video

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Παντελή μην υπερβάλουμε, φαντάζομαι ούτε ο καπετάνιος του Νήσος Θηρασιά θέλει το συνεχές λιβάνισμα, έκανε αυτό που που επιβάλουν οι γραφτοί και άγραφοι κανόνες του ναυτικού δικαίου και των ναυτικών παραδόσεων σε κάθε ναυτικό (είτε είναι σε ψαρόβαρκα έιτε σε γκαζάδικο), δηλαδή να προσφέρει τη βοήθειά του σε όποιον κινδυνεύει στη θάλασσα (έχουμε κουβεντιάσει για αυτό* εδώ*). Έτσι έκανε και ο καπετάνιος του βαποριού της Blue Star που έμεινε επί σκηνής ακόμα και ο καπετάνιος στο ρυμουλκάκι.

Για την ανέλκυση έχουμε πει από παλιά *εδώ* ότι είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να ανελκυστεί το πλοίο σε ένα κομμάτι. Και για να κοπέι σε κομμάτια ότι ρυπογόνο είναι κλεισμένο μέσα σε αυτό θα σκορ΄πισει παντού οπότε θα φέρει μεγαλύτερη ρύπανση από τν τωρινή. Και επιπλέον οι μετρήσεις τους ΕΛΚΕΘΕ (που είναι διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένο ερευνητικό κέντρο) έχουν δείξει ότι δεν υπάρχει ρύπανση από το ναυάγιο.

Πρεπει να σταθώ σε αυτό που έγραψε (ανάμεσα στις υπόλοιπες ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις) παραπάνω ο Michael (οι επισημάνσεις δικές μου)



> Είναι δύσκολο βέβαια να γίνει αποαδεκτό, και ιδιαίτερα από όποιον εχει υποστεί ζημία, αλλά ενίοτε ορισμένα συμβάντα δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα της μη άσκησης της  επιβαλόμενης απο τον νόμο επιμέλειας κάποιου, αλλά οφείλεται είτε στις *εγγενείς πραγματικές αδυναμίες των υφισταμένων τεχνικών μέσων και της επαγγελματικής κρίσης  είτε σε ανθρώπινα απρόβλεπτους βίαιους παράγοντες* οποτε η πραγματική γενισιουργός αιτία (αρά και η "ευθύνη") αποδίδεται στην ανωτέρα βία ή την τύχη και κανείς δεν μπορεί, στα σοβαρά, να ισχυριστεί ότι υπάρχει ευθύνη, και μάλιστα νομική, σε πρόσωπα *για ανωτέρα βία και τυχηρά*.


Δηλαδή πρ΄πει κάποτε να μάθουμε στην Ελλάδα ότι στα ναυτικά ατυχήματα υπάρχει η περίπτωση να οφείλονται έιτε σε απρόβλεπτο γεγονός (τυχηρό το λέει το Ναυτικό Δίκαιο) ή σε γεγονώς που δεν είχε ξαναντιμετωπιστεί οπότε οι γνώσεις και τα τα τεχνικά μέσα δεν ήταν προετοιμασμένα να αντιμετωπίσουν. Για αυτό έχω γράψει πολλές φορές ότι σκο΄πός της διερεύνησης των ναυτικών ατυχημάτων είναι η ανάλυση των αιτίων και η βελτίωση των γνώσεών μας και των τεχνικών μέσων ώστε παρόμοιες συνθήκες στο μέλλον να μην είναι απρόβλεπτες. Ετσι βελτιώνεται η ναυτική ασφάλεια. Όπως η πρώτη SOLAS δημιουργήθηκε με βάση τα διδάγματα από το ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού (το συζητήσαμε στο *σχετικό θέμα*) έτσι και οι μετέπειτα βελτιώσεις στην ασφάλεια στη θάλασσα πρήλθαν από κάποιο ατύχημα στο ο΄ποίο συνέβει καποιο πρωτόγνωρο γεγονός. Και ότι η διεύνηση των ναυτικών ατυχημάτων πρ΄πει αν έχει σκοπό την αποφυγή παρομοίων στο μέλλον δεν το λέω μόνο εγώ αν κάνετε τον κόπο και δείτε στη σελίδα του Κλάδου Διερέυνησης Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας *εδώ* και διαλέξετε ένα πόρισμα (έχει για όλα τα γούστα και σε διαφορες ομαδοποιήσεις) θα δειτε να το γράφει στην πρώτη σελίδα πριν γράψουν οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Σε ότι  αφορά στους γάλλους τουρίστες  που , δυστυχώς, χάθηκαν,  ο  δεύτερος δύτης του λιμενικού που κατέθεσε  ως μάρτυρας  στην  ποινική  δίκη,  ανέφερε ότι κατάφερε  να σπάσει  το φινιστρίνι της  καμπίνας τους,  χωρίς, όμως, να μπορέσει  να  τους  εντοπίσει...  
Τι ιστορία  κι'αυτή, πάντως... Περίεργη  και τραγική...
Και για το θέμα αυτό, βέβαια, οι θεωρίες συνομωσίας έδωσαν  και πήραν.....Μη και χάσουμε...

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

...και σχετικά  με το θέμα της μόλυνσης, υπάρχουν, φυσικά, αντικρουόμενες απόψεις.  Ο  πραγματογνώμονας που διορίσθηκε από το δικαστήριο  κατέθεσε ότι δεν έχει  σημειωθεί  οποιαδήποτε μόλυνση,  ούτε εντός, αλλά  ούτε  και εκτός της περιοχής του πλωτού φράγματος. Αντίθετα, η Επιτροπή που εκπροσωπεί τους κατοίκους της Θήρας θεωρεί ότι το πλωτό φράγμα δεν μπορεί να συγκρατήσει οποιαδήποτε μελλοντική διαρροή, με δεδομένο το βάθος των 187 (νομίζω) μέτρων όπου ευρίσκεται το πλοίο, και με το επιχείρημα ότι διαρροή σε τέτοιο βάθος δεν θα μπορέσει να περιοριστεί από το εν λόγω φράγμα...

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Δίκη SEA DIAMOND

Είχαμε απόφαση του Δικαστηρίου σήμερα στη δίκη για το ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond.
καταδικαστικές αποφάσεις για τον Πλοίαρχο, τον Υποπλοίαρχο, Τον Αρχιπλοίαρχο, τον Αρχιμηχανικό της εταιρίας κτλ.

Αναλυτικά από το ΕΘΝΟΣ.

----------


## Naias II

Κρίμα βρήκαν το μπελά τους οι ανθρώποι. Σάμπως το θέλανε! Και αν ισχύει και το αχαρτογράφητο, τότε τσάμπα.

----------


## lostromos

Εγώ απλώς απορώ, ποιά ήταν τα 3 άτομα στα οποία, αποδόθηκε η "εκ προθέσεως" κατηγορία και με ποιό σκεπτικό.
Θα ήθελα να ήμουν εκεί ν' ακούσω...

----------


## proussos

*Ρίξτε μια ματιά...**http://www.santonews.com/ipothesi-sea-diamond-enas-nomikos-thriamvos-santonews*

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Όπως ήδη θα έχετε διαβάσει πολλοί, βγήκε η απόφαση του αρμόδιου Εφετείου για την υπόθεση του Sea Diamond. Η ενοχή διατηρείται για τον πλοίαρχο, τον "αξιωματικό ναυτιλίας", και, ως προς το θέμα της ρύπανσης, για τον επιχειρησιακό διευθυντή της διαχειριστρίας εταιρείας, ενώ απαλλάσσονται οι υπόλοιποι κατηγορούμενοι.    (Άσχετο: ως μη έχων σχέση με τη ναυτιλία, δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι κατανοώ τον όρο "αξιωματικός ναυτιλίας", και κυρίως εαν πρόκειται για άτομο που ανήκει στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου ή υπάλληλο στα γραφεία της εταιρείας).  Εαν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει....    :Uncomfortableness:  
Η ποινή για τον πρώτο καταδικασθέντα είναι πενταετής φυλάκιση εξαγοράσιμη προς πέντε Ευρώ ημερησίως.
Μπορώ να υποθέσω μόνον ότι η υπόθεση θα έχει και συνέχεια με την άσκηση αναιρέσεων, τόσον από τους καταδικασθέντες, όσο και από τον εισαγγελέα για αυτούς που απαλλάχθηκαν.
Η εταιρεία εξέδωσε ανακοίνωση εκφράζοντας δικαίωση για το αποτέλεσμα. Έχει δίκιο, όμως;    :Uncomfortableness: 



http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=612526

----------


## lostromos

Αξιωματικός ναυτιλίας = Ο αξιωματικός του πλοίου που είχε βάρδια στη γέφυρα εκείνη την ώρα. Ο πλοίαρχος δε κάνει βάρδιες, αλλά είναι πάντα στη γέφυρα τις ώρες άφιξης/αναχώρησης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι ντόπιοι έφτιαξαν και μπαλάντα αφιερωμένη όπως λένε ........σε όλους αυτούς που με κόπο κατάφεραν, μετά από 14 ώρες, να βυθίσουν το πλοίο Sea Diamond στην Καλντέρα της Σαντορίνης στις 05 Απριλίου 2007.

----------


## Michael

Ευρηματική η μπαλάντα, αλλά ισχυρίζεται πως ήταν ο καπετάνιος που ήθελε να το ρίξει στην καλντέρα. Δεν τον γνωρίζω τον άνθρωπο προσωπικά και ούτε μπορώ να γνωρίζω τις μοίχιες επιθυμίες του. Πάντως,  δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ικανούς  λόγους που θα οδηγούσαν έναν καπετάνιο να έχει τέτοιες επιθυμίες. Κανείς εχέφρων άνθρωπος δεν επιθυμεί να καταστραφεί η επαγγελματική του σταδιοδρομία, η αξιοπρέπεια του και η ζωή του εν γένει και να μπαινοβγαίνει για τα επόμενα χρόνια σε φυλακές και δικαστήρια χωρίς να μπορεί να εργαστεί και να αποκτήσει εισόδημα για ζησει ο ίδιος και η οικογένειά του. Βλέπετε ο καπετάνιος δεν είναι πλοιοκτήτης ώστε να καλυφθεί πίσω από τον περιορισμό της εταιρικής, και όχι προσωπικής ευθύνης, ούτε πρόκειται να εισπράξει κάποια ασφάλεια, αφού τα βαπόρια είναι που ασφαλίζωνται και όχι οι ζωές των ναυτικών... Ούτε είναι δημόσιος υπάλληλος ή πολιτικός για να καλυφθεί πίσω από νομικά τερτίπια και άσκηση εξουσίας. Δεν μπορώ βέβαια να πιστέψω οτι πράγματι κάποιος ήθελε να το ρίξει στην καλντέρα. Η αίσθηση που έχω είναι ο καθένας κοίταγε το κακώς εννοούμενο μικροσυμφέρον του και τελικά χάθηκε τεχνικά η ευκαιρία για την διάσωση του σκάφους και την αποφυγή επιβάρυνσης του τοπικού περιβάλοντος. Ο καπετάνιος φαίνεται να προσπάθησε να σώσει τουλάχιστον τους επιβάτες σε πρώτη φάση, και το αποτέλεσμα για εμένα είναι θαυμαστό. Σε δεύτερη φάση θα έπρεπε να ληφθεί μέριμνα να περισωθούν οι οποιες περιουσίες, αλλά δυστυχώς εκεί ο ρόλος του καπετάνιου περιορίστηκε δραστικά... Άλλοι πήραν τις αποφάσεις... Και για να μην υπάρχουν παρανοήσεις, ξεκαθαρίζω πως δεν υπονοώ νομικές ευθύνες για τον οποιοδήποτε για το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν, τις λεπτομέρειες του οποίου επίσης δεν γνωρίζω, πέραν από κάποια αποσπασματική και όχι απαραίτητα έγκυρη ενημέρωση απο τα ΜΜΕ.
Με την λιγοστή όμως εμπειρια στα ναυτικά πράγματα δεν μπορώ να ακούω να κατηγορείται έτσι ελαφρά την καρδία ένας απλός εργαζόμενος που στα δικά μου μάτια φαίνεται να ενεργησε όσο καλύτερα μπορούσε υπο τις δεδομένες πραγματικές, και όχι "νομικές", συνθήκες. Άλλος στην θέση του θα μπορούσε να ενεργούσε πολύ χειρότερα λόγω του πανικού ή της απειρίας και να θρηνούσαμε ανθρώπινες απώλειες. 
Θα ήταν πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον να ακούγαμε κάποια μπαλάντα να έλεγε πως ένας πλοιοκτήτης ή κρατικός αξιωματούχος ήθελε να παραμείνει κάποιο πλοίο σε κάποια καλντέρα.  Αλλά βλέπεται ο εξουθενωμένως ναυτικός είναι ο πιο έυκολος στόχος. Αν κάποιος μίλαγε για πλοιοκτήτες και κρατικούς αξιωματούχους θα αναλάμβανε και την αστική ευθύνη για τις αποζημώσεις όταν θα τον έσυραν στα δικαστήρια...

----------


## Nautilia News

*Sea_Diamond.jpg


Στον αέρα η ανέλκυση του Sea Diamond*

----------


## Nautilia News

Sea_Diamond.jpg
*Ορίστηκε νέα δικάσιμος για το Sea Diamond*

----------


## pantelis2009

*O ΑΠ επικύρωσε την καταδίκη δύο υπεύθυνων για το ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond.*SEA-DIAMOND-45.jpg
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Δικαιώνεται η έρευνα του Πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης**Ο Αρειος Πάγος ζητά την ανέλκυση του πλοίου χαρακτηρίζοντας ως «την πλέον πειστικήτην έκθεση του καθηγητή Γιδαράκου*Την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου του “Sea Diamond” λόγω της πρόκλησης ρύπανσης στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της Σαντορίνης ζητά ο Αρειος Πάγος, δικαιώνοντας παράλληλα τη μελέτη του Εργαστηρίου Διαχείρισης Τοξικών και Επικίνδυνων Αποβλήτων του Τμήματος Μηχανικών Περιβάλλοντος του Πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης με επικεφαλής τον καθηγητή Ευάγγελο Γιδαράκο, που διενεργήθηκε με πρωτοβουλία της Νομαρχιακής Αυτοδιοίκησης Κυκλάδων.
Tο ναυάγιο του “Sea Diamond” σημειώθηκε στις 5 Απριλίου του 2007, όταν το ομώνυμο κρουαζιερόπλοιο της εταιρείας “Louis Hellenic Cruises” προσέκρουσε σε ξέρα στον όρμο των Φηρών της Σαντορίνης και στη συνέχεια καταποντίστηκε στον όρμο του Αθηνιού, 10 χιλιόμετρα πιο μακριά από το σημείο της πρόσκρουσης.
Εκτοτε, ξεκίνησε μία μεγάλη συζήτηση για την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου υπό τον φόβο ρύπανσης. Πραγματοποιήθηκαν μελέτες από Πανεπιστημιακά Ιδρύματα της Ελλάδας και του εξωτερικού, αλλά και απΆ το ΕΛΚΕΘΕ, ενώ τον Φεβρουάριο του 2011 ο Ευάγγελος Γιδαράκος και το Εργαστήριο Διαχείρισης Τοξικών και Επικίνδυνων Αποβλήτων του Τμήματος Μηχανικών Περιβάλλοντος του Πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης, παρέδωσε τη δική του έρευνα στην τότε Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση Κυκλάδων, η οποία την είχε ζητήσει.
Σύμφωνα με ρεπορτάζ της “Ναυτεμπορικής”, από τον Αρειο Πάγο επικυρώθηκαν οι ποινές που είχαν επιβληθεί στον πλοίαρχο και στον εκπρόσωπο της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας για το ναυάγιο. Το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο απέρριψε την αναίρεση του πλοιάρχου και του εκπροσώπου της εταιρείας, κρίνοντας ότι η εφετειακή απόφαση έχει πλήρη, ειδική, εμπεριστατωμένη και σαφή αιτιολογία όπως απαιτεί τα Σύνταγμα. Αντίθετα, έκανε δεκτή την αίτηση αναίρεσης του ανθυποπλοιάρχου και έπαυσε οριστικά τη σε βάρος του ποινική δίωξη, με το σκεπτικό ότι εφόσον βρισκόταν στη γέφυρα ο πλοίαρχος την ευθύνη  την είχε αυτός και όχι ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος.
*ΔΙΚΑΙΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΓΙΔΑΡΑΚΟ*
Το 6ο τμήμα του Αρείου Πάγου με την υπΆ αριθμόν 515/2016 απόφασή του (την οποία κοινοποιεί στα “Χ.Ν.” ο κ. Γιδαράκος) ζητά την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου κρίνοντας ότι η μελέτη του Εργαστηρίου του Πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης ήταν η πιο αξιόπιστη έναντι των υπολοίπων.
Οι δικαστές, αναφερόμενοι στη μελέτη του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ σχολιάζουν ότι το συμπέρασμά της είναι πως «οι επιπτώσεις στο θαλάσσιο οικοσύστημα της περιοχής ήταν σε γενικές γραμμές αμελητέες μεν, όμως παρατηρείτο ότι το εν λόγω βυθισμένο κρουαζιερόπλοιο περιείχε ρυπογόνα φορτία απελευθερούμενα έστω και με αργούς ρυθμούς». Οι δικαστές διαπιστώνουν «αντιφατικότητα της έκθεσης αυτής» η οποία όμως «δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει το Δικαστήριο σε αντίθετη κρίση, ότι δεν υπήρχε στην περιοχή σοβαρή θαλάσσια ρύπανση, αφού αναφέρεται ότι τελικά τα ρυπογόνα φορτία του πλοίου απελευθερώνονται ακόμη έστω και με αργούς ρυθμούς».
Σε ό,τι αφορά την έκθεση του Πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης που επιβεβαιώθηκε από την κατάθεση στο ακροατήριο του Δικαστηρίου του υπεύθυνου καθηγητή κ. Γιδαράκου, κρίνεται από το Δικαστήριο «ως πλέον πειστική σε σχέση με τις λοιπές».
Συγκριτικά με την έρευνα του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ οι δικαστές παρατηρούν ότι η έρευνά του «αλλού αναφέρει ότι από τον Μάιο του 2008 έως τον Μάιο του 2011 οι επιπτώσεις στο θαλάσσιο οικοσύστημα από το ναυάγιο ήταν αμελητέες και ότι οι ρύποι που αναφέρονται σε αυτό δεν προέρχονται από το ναυάγιο χωρίς να προσδιορίζει όμως σε ποιους  ακριβώς παράγοντες οφείλονται οι ρύποι αυτοί, ενώ δεν συνοδεύεται και από γνωμοδοτήσεις ειδικών επιστημόνων, ώστε να πείθει για τα συμπεράσματά της. Σε άλλο σημείο μάλιστα αναφέρει ότι ο ρυθμός των ρύπων θα παραμείνει σταθερός στο μέλλον χωρίς να προβαίνει σε αξιολόγηση της εξέλιξης του φαινομένου σε σχέση με τη διάβρωση του πλοίου από την πάροδο του χρόνου».
Συγκριτικά με άλλα Πανεπιστήμια η έρευνα του κ. Γιδαράκου κρίνεται πλέον πειστική για τους εξής λόγους σύμφωνα με τους δικαστές: «Οι έρευνες των ευρημάτων από το Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης έγιναν σε διαπιστευμένα εργαστήρια και με δείγματα που ελήφθησαν από κοντινή σε σχέση με το ναυάγιο περιοχή με τη λογική ότι αν τα αποτελέσματα της ρύπανσης αρχίζουν να είναι μετρήσιμα και στην περιφέρεια, τότε η οικολογική καταστροφή θα είναι ανυπολόγιστη, ενώ τα λοιπά Ιδρύματα καθώς και το ΕΛΚΕΘΕ έλαβαν δείγματα από μακρινή σε σχέση με το ναυάγιο περιοχή, οπότε τα ευρήματα είναι αλλοιωμένα»
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Nautilia News

Τ*ο ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond συνεχίζει να απειλεί τη Σαντορίνη*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/%cf%84%...-%ce%bd%ce%b1/ .

----------


## Στέφανος

Απ' όσο διαβάζω και την ΑΠ 515/2016 και τις εφετειακές [στα σημεία που είναι ήδη αμετάκλητες] ΔΕΝ υπάρχει καμία "καταδίκη" για την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου. 

Η παραπάνω ΑΠ απόφαση αναφέρει (το προφανές) πώς το ναυάγιο αποτελεί διαρκή εστία ρύπανσης, αφού υπάρχουν μέσα και πετρ/ειδή, άλλα χημικά, αλλά και αποσυντίθεται το πλοίο, γι' αυτό και απορρίπτει σχετική αναίρεση του υπεύθυνου.

Η 51/2017 ΕφΠειρ ορίζει [αναγκαστικά αφού δεν μπορεί μόνο του να έχει άποψη και να βγάλει απόφαση]  πραγματογνώμονες  για την ανέλκυση [αν είναι πρακτικά εφικτή/μεθοδολογία/κόστος κατά προσέγγιση, κινδύνους στους εμπλεκόμενους ανθρώπους -φυσικό περιβάλλον] και για τη ρύπανση [_ εάν αποτελεί εστία εκπομπής ρυπογόνων και επιβλαβών για το ανθρώπινο και φυσικό περιβάλλον της περιοχής ουσιών και ποιων. Σε περίπτωση καταφατικής ή εν μέρει καταφατικής απαντήσεως στο προηγούμενο ερώτημα πρέπει να διατυπώσουν την επιστημονική τους άποψη για τη χρονική έκταση στο μέλλον των επιβλαβών εκπομπών από το πλοίο και για το χρονικό σημείο κατά το οποίο το «σώμα» του πλοίου θα καταστεί αδρανές. Τέλος, πρέπει να διατυπώσουν την επιστημονική τους άποψη περί του κατά πόσο είναι δυνατή και με ποιες μεθόδους της επιστήμης η αντιμετώπιση των επιβλαβών εκπομπών του βυθισθέντος πλοίου σε περίπτωση βέβαια που η απάντησή τους στο πρώτο ερώτημα είναι καταφατική ή εν μέρει τέτοια]_.


και 2 σκέψεις : απ' όσο έχω καταλάβει, το ναυάγιο δεν είναι τσίμα σε κάνα γκρέμι , στέκεται με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο σε δικό του πυθμένα και από την θέση αυτή δεν κινδυνεύει -έτσι τουλάχιστον περιγράφεται και στις εκθέσεις που δέχονται οι αποφάσεις.
Η ανέλκυση του Κονκόρντια έχει καμία σχέση με τη (θεωρητική) του Σ Ντάιαμοντ?

δηλαδή, αν υπήρχε προσήλωση στον εφιτκό στόχο -αντιμετώπιση κινδύνου ρύπανσης, μήπως υπήρχε και δυνατότητα επιτευξής του?

[παράδειγμα για την παραπάνω σκέψη μου: στην περιοχή μου αλλάξαν δρομολόγια λεωφορείων. Με λάθος τρόπο. Διαβάζω μια ανακοίνωση κάποιο "συντονιστικού" που ζητάει: την επιστροφή στο παλαιό τρόπο δρομολογίων (που δεν ήταν λειτουργικός), την μείωση 50% του εισιτηρίου, την δωρεάν μετακίνηση σε διάφορους, την πρόσληψη προσωπικού. (ξέχασαν την παγκόσμια ειρήνη και την καταπολέμηση της πείνας). 
Δεν νομίζω να δίνει κανείς σημασια.... ούτε καν οι πληττόμενοι πλέον....]

παρόλο που όλες οι μέχρι σήμερα δικαστικές αποφάσεις δικαιώνουν το πάγιο αίτημα του Θηραϊκού λαού για ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου.

 ...Copyright (C) https://nautilia.gr . Διαβάστε περισσότερα  https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/%cf%84%...-%ce%bd%ce%b1/ .

παρόλο που όλες οι μέχρι σήμερα δικαστικές αποφάσεις δικαιώνουν το πάγιο αίτημα του Θηραϊκού λαού για ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου.

 ...Copyright (C) https://nautilia.gr . Διαβάστε περισσότερα  https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/%cf%84%...-%ce%bd%ce%b1/ .

----------


## Ellinis

> και 2 σκέψεις : απ' όσο έχω καταλάβει, το ναυάγιο δεν είναι τσίμα σε κάνα γκρέμι , στέκεται με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο σε δικό του πυθμένα και από την θέση αυτή δεν κινδυνεύει -έτσι τουλάχιστον περιγράφεται και στις εκθέσεις που δέχονται οι αποφάσεις.
> Η ανέλκυση του Κονκόρντια έχει καμία σχέση με τη (θεωρητική) του Σ Ντάιαμοντ?
> 
> δηλαδή, αν υπήρχε προσήλωση στον εφιτκό στόχο -αντιμετώπιση κινδύνου ρύπανσης, μήπως υπήρχε και δυνατότητα επιτευξής του?


φίλε Στέφανε, το ναυαγιο του SEA DIAMOND βρίσκεται σε βάθος 130 μέτρων, αλλά για το αν κάθετε σε επίπεδο ή όχι βυθό δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Σε δημοσίευμα της "Καθημερινής" γίνεται λόγος οτι "κρέμεται ... γαντζωμενό με την προπέλα στο βράχο".
Νομίζω οτι η επιχείρηση ανέλκυσης του COSTA CONCORDIA ήταν μια εντελώς διαφορετική περίπτωση. Το μεν ιταλικό ήταν ημιβυθισμένο σε μικρό βάθος, το ελληνικό είναι σε πολύ μεγάλο βάθος. Στον ελληνικό χώρο, έχει γινει η ανέλκυση της ΤΠΚ ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ από μεγαλύτερο βάθος (180 μέτρα) αλλά εκεί μιλάμε για ένα πολύ μικρότερο σκάφος που μπορούσε να ανελκυστεί με λιγότερες τεχνικές δυσκολίες, από την στιγμή που επιτεύχθηκε η πρόσδεση του στο βυθό.
Διάβασε αν θες για τις τεχνικές που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για την προ λίγων ημερών ανέλκυση του SEWON (από βάθος 40 μέτρων και με κόστος 90 εκατομ. δολλαρίων!) για να πάρεις μια ιδέα του τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει με το SEA DIAMOND. Μια σελίδα με ενδιαφέροντα γραφικά ειναι _αυτή εδώ_.
Βέβαια οι λόγοι που ανελκύστηκε το SEWON έχει να κάνει με τον αριθμό των νεκρών και των 9 σωρών που ίσως παραμένουν εγκλωβισμένες, ενώ θα φανεί χρήσιμο και για να διαλευκανθούν πλήρως τα αίτια της βύθισης.

----------


## Στέφανος

Για τη θέση του πλοίου, υπάρχει σχετική έκθεση που γράφει αυτό ακριβώς : "ότι κάθεται σε δικό του πυθμένα" και αναφέρει τα βάθη [που διαφοροποιούνται ελαφρώς από αυτά που έχουν δημοσιευθεί. Αν δεν είναι έτσι και κρέμεται σε μια κλωστή, θα μπορούσε θα γίνει επιχείρηση ανέλκυσης χωρίς το φόβο για τα χειρότερα? (για τους από πάνω και το κουφάρι που θα κατρακυλήσει σα κατ?]

Την ερώτηση για τη σύγκριση με το Κονκόρντια την έκανα κάπως ρητορικά, αφού είναι εντελώς άλλες περιπτώσεις και ο σκοπός της ανέλκυσης και (υποθέτω) η μεθοδολογία της. 

Όταν είχα γράψει το πόστ, αμέσως μετά διάβασα για το Sewol . Κι εκεί άλλο βάθος, άλλο εκτόπισμα,  άλλος ο σκοπός ανέλκυσης..

Ενδεχομένως και το Σ Δ. θα μπορούσε να ανελκυσθεί. Αλλά με τι κόστος? Υπάρχουν άλλοι μέθοδοι αντιμετώπισης του προβλήματος? Αυτά και άλλα σχετικά μάλλον θα απαντήσουν οι πραγματογνώμονες.
Απλώς θα ήθελα να επισημάνω το ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει σοβαρή καταγραφή των δεδομένων απο τους εμπλεκόμενους,  μελέτη των δεδομένων αυτών και ψύχραιμες αποφάσεις.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δέκα (10) χρόνια συμπληρώνονται σήμερα από την πρόσκρουση σε ύφαλο και βύθιση του πλοίου στην Σαντορίνη. Ήταν Μεγάλη Πέμπτη, 5 Απριλίου 2007.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Εντολή ανέλκυσης του κρουαζιερόπλοιου Sea Diamond*Στο πλαίσιο της απαρέγκλιτης τήρησης των προγραμματικών του δεσμεύσεων ο Υπουργός Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Παναγιώτης Κουρουμπλής, ύστερα από σχετική εισήγηση της Δημόσιας Αρχής Λιμένων, υπέγραψε σήμερα εντολές προς το Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Θήρας και προς το Αρχηγείο του Λ.Σ. – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. με τις οποίες ζητεί την άμεση ενεργοποίηση της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας για την ανέλκυση του Κ/Ζ SeaDiamond.Όπως είναι γνωστό, το συγκεκριμένο κρουαζιερόπλοιο προσέκρουσε σε ξέρα στον όρμο Φηρών στις 5 Απριλίου του 2007 ρυμουλκήθηκε και τελικώς βυθίστηκε. Από τότε δηλαδή για χρονικό διάστημα μεγαλύτερο των 10 ετών, παραμένει στο βυθό της Καλντέρας, στη Σαντορίνη, με ό,τι σημαίνει αυτό για το θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον μίας εκ των πλέον τουριστικών περιοχών της Ελλάδας και του κόσμου.Με τις ανωτέρω γραπτές εντολές ο κ. Κουρουμπλής παραμένει σταθερός στη δέσμευσή του να συγκρουστεί με την αδράνεια των προηγουμένων ετών στα ζητήματα της ανέλκυσης των ναυαγίων, αλλά και με τα συμφέροντα που επιμελώς κρύβονται πίσω και από τα ναυάγια και από την αδράνεια.Η πορεία προς την αποκατάσταση της νομιμότητας, αλλά και της προβλεπόμενης από τη νομοθεσία προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος συνεχίζεται με αμείωτη αποφασιστικότητα, στο πλαίσιο μιας καλά σχεδιασμένης πολιτικής της οποίας τα αποτελέσματα θα συνεχίσουν να αναδεικνύονται και τις επόμενες ημέρες.Επισυνάπτονται οι γραπτές εντολές του ΥΝΑΝΠ.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *Εντολή ανέλκυσης του κρουαζιερόπλοιου Sea Diamond*


Καλοοοοοοοοοοοοό, καλοοοοοοοοοοοοό, πολύ καλό !!! Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις ???  :Triumphant:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φαίνεται ότι πλησιάζουν εκλογές και θέλουν να φάνε μερικά ακόμη. :Ambivalence:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μπααααααα, απλά ήταν το φιάσκο με την κωμικοτραγική αντιμετώπιση του ναυαγίου του ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ, και θέλουν να επιδείξουν καλή διάθεση και "ευαισθησία" ως προς το ...συμμάζωμα των ναυαγίων !!! Διόλου απίθανο να εκδώσουν και εντολή ανέλκυσης του ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΥ (σε μία παγκόσμια πρωτοβουλία) !!!

----------


## Leonidas70

Υπάρχουν νέα σύμφωνα με το άρθρο αυτό
http://www.marinews.eu/?p=14192

----------


## Ellinis

Ασφαλώς δεν θα βρεθεί κανένα κορόιδο, αρκεί κανείς να διαβάσει τη φράση της διακήρυξης : "*άνευ προσφερόμενης αμοιβής* από το Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Θήρας, αλλά με προσφερόμενο προς τον ανάδοχο αντάλλαγμα, την απόκτηση της κυριότητας του ναυαγίου"  :Triumphant:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απλά, ανέξοδες κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού της κοινής γνώμης. _"Να, εμείς ενδιαφερόμαστε, αλλά..........."_. Τίποτα περισσότερο, τίποτα λιγότερο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ναυάγιο του MS Sea Diamond   Το ναυάγιο του MS Sea Diamond 5 Απριλίου 2007 και ώρα 15:55 μ.μ. οι σειρήνες συναγερμού ήχησαν για πρώτη φόρα από το Sea Diamond προς το λιμενικό σώμα Θήρας (σύμφωνα με την πρώτη κατάθεση του πλοιάρχου του Sea Diamond στις λιμενικές αρχές) το κρουαζιερόπλοιο της εταιρίας Louis Hellenic-cruises ξεκίνησε από το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου στις 12 το μεσημέρι,με προορισμό την Σαντορίνη. Όπου θα παρέμενε για 4-5 ώρες. Μια ώρα μετά την αναχώρηση συνέβη βλάβη στη μία από τις τέσσερις κύριες μηχανές του πλοίου σε αντλία πετρελαίου και η μηχανή βγήκε εκτός λειτουργίας. Ο πλοίαρχος δεν ενημέρωσε το νορβηγικό νηογνώμονα που είχε την ευθύνη να παρακολουθεί το πλοίο, ούτε τον Κλάδο Επιθεώρησης Εμπορικών Πλοίων του ΥΕΝ και δε φαίνεται να ενημέρωσε ούτε την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία, όπως όφειλε από τη νομοθεσία κατΆ επέκταση δεν ενημερώθηκαν, ως όφειλαν, οι επιθεωρητές που θα καθοδηγούσαν το πλοίο να ελλιμενιστεί στο πλησιέστερο λιμάνι ώστε να γίνουν οι απαραίτητοι έλεγχοι πριν δώσουν την άδεια για τη συνέχιση της κρουαζιέρας. Μετά  από περίπου τρεις ώρες ταξιδιού, με τις τρεις μόνο μηχανές, και ταυτόχρονες επισκευές εν πλω, η μηχανή μπήκε σε λειτουργία, 15 λεπτά πριν την πρόσκρουση το πλοίο είχε θέσει την επισκευασμένη μηχανή σε λειτουργία μπαίνοντας στον κόλπο της Σαντορίνης και έκτοτε παρέκκλινε συστηματικά της πορείας πρόσδεσης. Αντί να ευθυγραμμιστεί μεταξύ της σημαδούρας Νο4 και της «γλώσσας» που έβγαζε στη στεριά, βρέθηκε δύο ναυτικά στάδια νοτιότερα, προς το ακρωτήριο Αλωνάκι. Στο σημείο εκείνο το πλοίο προσέκρουσε σε ξέρα κοντά στην πλώρη του, με τη δεξιά του πλευρά, στις 15:30 [η 15.55 σύμφωνα με την πρώτη κατάθεση του πλοιάρχου στις λιμενίκες αρχές], και άρχισε να «μπάζει» νερά. Οι 19 υδατοστεγείς πόρτες των στεγανών φρακτών του πλοίου παρέμεναν ανοικτές καθΆ όλη τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού, κατά παράβαση του συστήματος ασφαλούς διαχείρισης του απόπλου, κατάπλου και της πλεύσης του πλοίου, σύμφωνα με το οποίο θα έπρεπε να είναι όλες κλειστές, και δόθηκε εντολή από τον πλοίαρχο να κλείσουν αμέσως μετά τη σύγκρουση που αποδείχθηκε αδύνατο να εφαρμοστεί.Ο κύριος ηλεκτρολογικός πίνακας του πλοίου που βρισκόταν στο θάλαμο ελέγχου της μηχανής άρχισε να εκπέμπει λάμψεις και ακούγονταν εκρήξεις από τα βραχυκυκλώματα σε αυτόν, ενώ μύριζαν καμένα καλώδια. Μη διαθέτοντας κατάλληλα και επαρκή στοιχεία προστασίας, ως όφειλε αυστηρά ,ξεκίνησε πυρκαγιά. Επειδή ούτε τα κατά τόπους ηλεκτρικά μηχανήματα διέθεταν ανάλογα συστήματα ασφαλείας, οι αντλίες δε λειτούργησαν για να απαντλήσουν τα ύδατα.Οι μηχανές συνέχισαν να δουλεύουν και αποκόλλησαν το πλοίο οδηγώντας το μέσα τον όρμο των Φηρών, όπου και οι μηχανές σταμάτησαν λόγω της εισροής των υδάτων και το πλοίο παρέμεινε ακυβέρνητο. Το λιμεναρχείο ενημερώθηκε 17 λεπτά μετά την πρόσκρουση από τον πλοίαρχο, όπως λέει ο ίδιος, ενώ στη συνέχεια ο πλοίαρχος δεν απαντούσε για μισή ώρα«στις επανειλημμένες προσπάθειες που έγιναν από πλευράς λιμεναρχείου για επικοινωνία μέσω VHF». Στις 15:40 το πλοίο είχε πάρει μεγάλη κλίση και ζητήθηκε από τους ιδιώτες λεμβούχους της περιοχής να σπεύσουν σε βοήθεια κοντά στο Sea Diamond και στις 16:10 ανακοινώνεται από το λιμεναρχείο πως έχει δοθεί εντολή εγκατάλειψης του πλοίου. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή και έπειτα ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία διάσωσης του κόσμου, με καλές καιρικές συνθήκες. Αρχικά ο κόσμος κατέβαινε μέσα στις βάρκες που αφήνονταν στο νερό αργά με τη βαρύτητα καθώς τα ηλεκτρικά βίντσια δε λειτουργούσαν. Η διαδικασία ήταν αργή και οι βάρκες δε μπορούσαν να τραβηχτούν πάλι στο πλοίο για να μεταφέρουν και τους υπόλοιπους στα παραπλέοντα σκάφη. Επίσης δύσκολα οι ιδιώτες λεμβούχοι περισυνέλλεγαν τον κόσμο από τις ανεμόσκαλες, και έπειτα μόνο από αυτές όταν όλες οι βάρκες είχαν πια κατέβει στο νερό. Η πρύμνη του πλοίου ήταν δεμένη στη στεριά ενώ την πλώρη την κρατούσε το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου «Νήσος Θηρασιά» που είχε βοηθήσει στην αποκόλληση του S.D. όταν οι μηχανές του είχαν σταματήσει. Στη συνέχεια ανέλαβε να συγκρατεί το πλοίο το ρυμουλκό «Λέων 1» και το «Νήσος Θηρασιά» έσπευσε στην αριστερή του πλευρά που βρισκόταν ο μικρός καταπέλτης, από όπου και συνεχίστηκε με πιο γρήγορους ρυθμούς η εκκένωση του πλοίου και συνέλεξε και τους υπόλοιπους επιβάτες και πλήρωμα, περί τα 500 άτομα. Στις 18:30 η διαδικασία της εκκένωσης είχε ολοκληρωθεί, και παρέμεναν εντός του πλοίου 27 άτομα του πληρώματος.Ο πλοίαρχος του Sea Diamond ζήτησε από το ρυμουλκό «Λέων 1» να μεταφέρει το πλοίο στα αβαθή μεταξύ των ναυδέτων 3 και 4, όμως το ρυμουλκό απάντησε πως η προσάραξη ήταν κανονισμένη για άλλο σημείο.Τον πλοίαρχο του S.D. τον άκουγαν οι λοιποί λεμβούχοι από το κανάλι 14 των VHF να ρωτά κατΆ επανάληψη «πού με πάτε». Τελικά το πλοίο μεταφέρθηκε και με τη βοήθεια των ρευμάτων, καθώς το ρυμουλκό δεν είχε την απαιτούμενη ισχύ, στα «Παλιά Ορυχεία Καραγεώργη », στην «παραλία Τσεκούρα», όπου και προσάραξε με την πλώρη.Στη συνέχεια ήταν σχεδιασμένο το ρυμουλκό να «πάρει κάβο» από την πρύμνη του S.D. ώστε να την τραβήξει επίσης στη στεριά και το πλοίο να μη βυθιστεί. Ο ιδιοκτήτης και κυβερνήτης του ταχύπλοου «Καλόγερος», που είχε αναλάβει να συλλέξει την άκρη του κάβου που είχε αφεθεί από την πρύμνη του S.D. για τη στρέψη της πρύμνης στη στεριά, την πήρε και την παρέδωσε στο ρυμουλκό ώστε αυτό να φέρει τη δεξιά πλευρά του πλοίου παράλληλα στην παραλία. Ο κάβος όμως δεν ήταν δεμένος στο S.D. και έπεσε στη θάλασσα. Οι εκκλήσεις του κυβερνήτη του «Καλόγερος» στο VHF για τη ρίψη νέου κάβου από την πρύμνη δεν απαντήθηκαν. Πήγε κοντά στο πλοίο στα σημεία που έβλεπε ανθρώπους με φακούς πάνω σε αυτό και τους φώναζε και επίσης δεν απαντούσαν. Πήγε ξανά στην πρύμνη του πλοίου για να βρει τις ανεμόσκαλες που κρέμονταν από εκεί αλλά είχαν τραβηχτεί.Με ευθύνη της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας δεν εστάλησαν από την πρόσκρουση ως την ώρα της βύθισης ρυμουλκά με την απαιτούμενη ισχύ για την οδήγηση του πλοίου, ούτε ερευνήθηκε αν υπήρχαν κατάλληλα ρυμουλκά κοντά ώστε να ζητηθεί βοήθεια από αυτά. Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία επί 12 ώρες καθυστέρησε να ζητήσει επισήμως και να συνάψει συμβόλαιο με ειδικευμένη ναυαγοσωστική εταιρεία. Με ενδιαφέρον να βοηθήσει και ξεκινώντας στις 16:30 με ναυαγοσωστικό πλοίο προς τον τόπο του ατυχήματος, απωθήθηκε δεύτερη εταιρεία διάσωσης με τη διαβεβαίωση πως υπήρχε πλήρης έλεγχος των διαδικασιών διάσωσης του πλοίου και το ναυαγοσωστικό επέστρεψε στη βάση του στο Λαύριο. Μαθαίνοντας στις 18:00 πως το πλοίο είχε πάρει κλίση, η δεύτερη ναυαγοσωστική εταιρεία ξεκίνησε και πάλι με δική της πρωτοβουλία και απωθήθηκε ξανά από την πλοιοκτήτρια. Γύρω στις 10 με 11 το βράδυ, η πλοιοκτήτρια πλέον ζήτησε τη βοήθεια από τις ναυαγοσωστικές εταιρείες και στις 2:20 στάλθηκε από ναυαγοσωστική το φαξ με την εντολή για παροχή διάσωσης για να της επιστραφεί μετά από λίγο υπογεγραμμένο.Τελικά το S.D. βυθίστηκε στις 7 τα ξημερώματα της Παρασκευής, 6 Απριλίου 2007.Απολογισμός του ναυαγίου ήταν να χάσουν τη ζωή τους δύο Γάλλοι επιβάτες οι οποίοι δεν κατάφεραν να διαφύγουν από τις καμπίνες τους και παρασύρθηκαν στο βυθό μαζί με το κουφάρι του κρουαζιερόπλοιου.Παρόλο που έσπευσαν δύτες λίγες ώρες μετά για τον εντοπισμό τους ,δεν βρέθηκαν ποτέ οι σωροί τους .Γιαυτό το λόγο δεν έχουν ασκηθεί ποινικές διώξεις ,σε πλοίαρχο και της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας για ανθρωποκτονία (σύμφωνα με το Ανακριτικό Συμβούλιο Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων) PHOTO: Λ. Ρούσσος για το marinews

Διαβάστε ολόκληρο το άρθρο εδώ: http://www.marinews.eu/the-wreck-ms-sea-diamond/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η φετινή επέτειος συμπίπτει για πρώτη φορά με την Μεγάλη Πέμπτη, όπως δηλαδή και την 5η Απριλίου 2007 όταν είχε συμβεί το ατύχημα (ως γνωστόν κάθε έντεκα χρόνια έχουμε Πάσχα τις ίδιες ημέρες). Θυμάμαι γύρω στις πέντε το απόγευμα είχα επιστρέψει από την δουλειά μου στο σπίτι, και είχα κολλήσει στην τηλεόραση που μετέδιδε εικόνες από την Σαντορίνη. Έπρεπε όμως να φύγουμε αμέσως για προγραμματισμένο οικογενειακό ταξίδι, αργά το βράδυ μπόρεσα πάλι και είδα μερικά σκοτεινά πλάνα από το σημείο που είχε "προσαράξει", και την άλλη μέρα, Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, ξύπνησα πολύ πρωί, άνοιξα τηλεόραση και τυχαία παρακολούθησα σε live μετάδοση την βύθιση του πλοίου. Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ το θέαμα αλλά και τους ήχους από τις λαμαρίνες που σέρνονταν πάνω στα βράχια καθώς βυθιζόταν, ήχοι που ακούγονταν ακόμα και όταν το πλοίο είχε πιά χαθεί από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.

Και τις ημέρες που ακολούθησαν, είδαμε και ακούσαμε τα πάντα όλα στα τηλεδικεία. Θυμάμαι ακόμα μία Ελληνίδα επιβάτιδα του πλοίου, που έλεγε .....συγκλονισμένη σε κάποια εκπομπή, ότι λίγη ώρα πριν χτυπήσει το πλοίο στον ύφαλο βρισκόταν κοντά στην γέφυρα, και έβλεπε μέσα από τα τζάμια τον πλοίαρχο να μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο .....αναστατωμένος (ήμαρτον), και της είχε φανεί ότι έλεγε (στον συνομιλητή του) κάτι σε : "Όχι, όχι, δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό"................ (ξαναμανά ήμαρτον).

Τι να πει κανείς, κάθε άσχετος, κάθε τυχάρπαστος είχε πετάξει τότε την βλακεία του, όλοι μαζί διεκδικώντας λίγα λεπτά εφήμερης δημοσιότητας.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Sea Diamond: 11 χρόνια στα βάθη της καλντέρας*Με αφορμή την 11η επέτειο από τη βύθιση του κρουαζιεροπλοίου Sea Diamond στην καλντέρα της Σαντορίνης, η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή Θηραίων Πολιτών για την ανέλκυση του Κ/Ζ Sea Diamond κάνει μια αναδρομή σε όλα όσα έγιναν τα τελευταία έντεκα χρόνια και εξακολουθεί να ζητά την εφαρμογή της νομοθεσίας προκειμένου η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία να αναλάβει την ανέλκυση του πλοίου.
Σε σχετική ανακοίνωσή της αναφέρει:
“Ήταν απόγευμα Μεγάλης Πέμπτης, 5 Απριλίου 2007, ακριβώς έντεκα χρόνια πριν, όταν το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Sea Diamond της Louis Hellenic Cruises (και νυν Celestyal Cruises) με 1.163 επιβάτες και 391 άτομα πλήρωμα, προσέκρουσε σε χαρτογραφημένο ύφαλο μέσα στην Καλντέρα της Σαντορίνης. Μετά την αποβίβαση των επιβατών, το Sea Diamond ρυμουλκήθηκε 2 ναυτικά μίλια νοτιότερα, 500 μόλις μέτρα από το λιμάνι του Αθηνιού όπου και εγκαταλείφτηκε, με αποτέλεσμα αυτό να βυθιστεί δεκατέσσερις ώρες αργότερα, τα ξημερώματα της Μεγάλης Παρασκευής. Ακριβώς όπως τυχαίνει και φέτος, Μ. Πέμπτη, 5 Απριλίου 2018, θυμόμαστε τη μαύρη επέτειο του ναυαγίου, τους δύο Γάλλους επιβάτες που ακόμη αγνοούνται, τον δύτη που έχασε τη ζωή του κατά τη διάρκεια βιντεοσκόπησης και κάνουμε τον θλιβερό απολογισμό των έντεκα ετών.
Από τότε πολλά ειπώθηκαν και πολλά γράφτηκαν. Έγιναν πολλές πορείες και συγκεντρώσεις διαμαρτυρίας από τους Θηραίους πολίτες, τόσο στη Σαντορίνη όσο και στην Αθήνα και δόθηκαν πάρα πολλές υποσχέσεις από τους πολιτικούς υπεύθυνους για τη διαχείριση του ναυαγίου. Συναντήσαμε Βουλευτές, Ευρωβουλευτές, αρχηγούς κομμάτων, και σχεδόν όλους τους υπουργούς ναυτιλίας που υπηρέτησαν μέχρι και σήμερα. Απευθυνθήκαμε στην Επιτροπή Περιβάλλοντος της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και προκαλέσαμε πάμπολλες ερωτήσεις τόσο στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο όσο και στην Ελληνική Βουλή. Έγιναν συνέδρια στη Σαντορίνη, δημιουργήθηκαν ομάδες εργασίας από τα συναρμόδια υπουργεία και τις αρχές προστασίας του πολίτη και του περιβάλλοντος. Συναντήσαμε από τον πρώην Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας μέχρι και το σημερινό Πρωθυπουργό, και όλες οι κινήσεις μας είχαν ένα και μόνο στόχο και σκοπό: την απαλλαγή μας από το τοξικό ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond, την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου και την απομάκρυνσή του από την Καλντέρα της Σαντορίνης.
Δυστυχώς μάταια… Παρά το σύνολο των προσπαθειών μας εδώ και έντεκα χρόνια, δεν έχουμε καταφέρει ακόμη να πείσουμε την πολιτεία να πράξει το αυτονόητο: Να εφαρμόσει τη νομοθεσία του Ν.2881/2001 και να υποχρεώσει την πλοιοκτήτρια, που είναι πλήρως υπεύθυνη για τα ναυάγιο να ανελκύσει το Sea Diamond και να απαλλαγούμε από την καθημερινή ρύπανση που συνεχίζει να μας προκαλεί. Η πλοιοκτήτρια Louis Cruises χρησιμοποιεί κάθε δικονομικό τέχνασμα και κάθε δυνατότητα που της δίνει η Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη προκειμένου να δημιουργεί καθυστερήσεις και να αποφύγει να πληρώσει για τη ζημιά που προκάλεσε και συνεχίζει να προκαλεί. Εννέα χρόνια μας πήρε για να ολοκληρωθεί η δίκη για τις ποινικές ευθύνες του ναυαγίου του Sea Diamond. Και παρόλο που με την*τελεσίδικη απόφαση 515/2016 του Αρείου Πάγου, αναγνωρίστηκε η ύπαρξη σοβαρής και εξακολουθητικής θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης που συνέβη και συνεχίζεται μέχρι και σήμερα στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της Σαντορίνης και κατΆ επέκταση η ανάγκη ανέλκυσης του ναυαγίου. Παρόλο που η Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη αποφάσισε τελεσίδικα για την ενοχήτου Πλοιάρχου του μοιραίου κρουαζιερόπλοιου αλλά και του Διευθυντή Επιχειρήσεωντης συνδιαχειρίστριας εταιρείας Core Marine LTD. Παρόλο που σύμφωνα με το Νόμο 2881/2001 περί ανέλκυσης ναυαγίων, το ναυάγιο έπρεπε να είχε ανελκυστεί με έξοδα του πλοιοκτήτη και του ασφαλιστικού του οργανισμού, όπως συμβαίνει τα τελευταία χρόνια σε γειτονικά ευνομούμενα κράτη, εμείς είμαστε ακόμη χαμένοι στη μετάφραση μιας νομοθεσίας και ενός Συντάγματος που υπάρχει αλλά κατά περίεργο τρόπο δεν εφαρμόζεται…*
*Σήμερα, στο Αστικό Εφετείο Πειραιώς, έντεκα χρόνια μετά, ακόμη προσπαθούμε μέσω πραγματογνωμόνων να αποφασίσουμε αν το ναυάγιο αποτελεί κίνδυνο για το φυσικό περιβάλλον και την ανθρώπινη υγεία ή όχι. Ακόμη προσπαθούμε να υπολογίσουμε αν ανελκύεται το πλοίο ή όχι και αν ναι, με πόσα χρήματα. Μετά την πρωτόδικη απόφαση 464/2014 του Πολυμελούς Πρωτοδικείου Πειραιώς – Τμήμα Ναυτικών Διαφορών, που διέταξε άμεση ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου με έξοδα της πλοιοκτήτριας και πληρωμή ως αποζημίωση 14 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ στο Δήμο Θήρας και το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, ασκήθηκε έφεση από την πλοιοκτήτρια και τέσσερα χρόνια μετά βρισκόμαστε ακόμη στην αρχή της υπόθεσης και ακόμη ψάχνουμε ποιος θα πληρώσει τη ζημιά που αποδεδειγμένα προκάλεσε η πλοιοκτήτρια μέσω των στελεχών της.*
*Στην αντίστοιχη περίπτωση του Costa Concordia το 2012, στο νησί Giglio της γειτονικής Ιταλίας, η Ιταλικές αρχές υποχρέωσαν την πλοιοκτήτρια να ανελκύσει το ναυάγιο μέσα σε 14 μήνες και να πληρώσει περισσότερα από 1 δις ευρώ μέχρι και την ανακύκλωσή του στα ναυπηγεία της Γένοβα. Οι δικαστικές διαδικασίες ακολούθησαν μετά και προφανώς κατέδειξαν τους υπεύθυνους του ναυαγίου. Αυτά όμως γίνονται σε ευνομούμενα κράτη όπου υπάρχει πολιτική βούληση και οι νόμοι όχι απλά ψηφίζονται, αλλά εφαρμόζονται κιόλας…*




*Ως Θηραίοι Πολίτες έχουμε προσφύγει και στο Συμβούλιο Επικρατείας κατά του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου από το Μάρτιο του 2011. Μετά από δύο διαδοχικές συνεδριάσεις από την πενταμελή και επταμελή σύνθεση του ΕΆ Τμήματος του ΣτΕ, το Δεκέμβριο 2013 και το Μάϊο του 2017 αντίστοιχα, περιμένουμε ακόμη την απόφαση σχετικά με το αίτημά μας να προβεί η πολιτεία στις απαιτούμενες διαδικασίες για την ανέλκυση του Sea Diamond.*
*Έντεκα χρόνια μετά, η Σαντορίνη συνεχίζει να μετράει τις πληγές της από το ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond. Όσο και αν πολλοί θέλουν να ξεχάσουμε το θέμα αυτό, όσο βαθιά και αν έχουν στείλει το πλοίο θέλοντας να το εξαφανίσουν από τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας και τα μάτια των εκατομμυρίων επισκεπτών της Σαντορίνης, όσο και αν υποστηρίζουν ότι το πλοίο δεν ρυπαίνει το νησί και ότι η ανέλκυσή του είναι αδύνατη, το φράγμα της ντροπής πάνω από το βυθισμένο Sea Diamond συνεχίζει καθημερινά να μας θυμίζει την ύπαρξή του και τα πετρελαιοειδή που αναδύονται είναι αρκετά για να μας θυμώνουν με τη αδιαφορία των κερδοσκόπων πλοιοκτητών και να ντρεπόμαστε για την περιβαλλοντική πολιτική που εφαρμόζουν οι εκλεγμένοι της πατρίδας μας.*
**
*Όλοι οι κάτοικοι του νησιού, αυτού του πρώτου παγκοσμίως τουριστικού προορισμού, της Σαντορίνης που κοσμεί την κορωνίδα της τουριστικής βιτρίνας και βιομηχανίας της Ελλάδας μας, της Σαντορίνης που αποφέρει σημαντικά μεγάλο μέρος στο ετήσιο ΑΕΠ της χώρας μας, ζητάμε από την Ελληνική Πολιτεία να προστατεύσει με σθένος το φυσικό περιβάλλον του τόπου μας, να εφαρμόσει το γράμμα του νόμου απέναντι σε αυτούς που τον καταπατούν, τον αψηφούν και τον φτύνουν κατάμουτρα μπροστά στα μάτια των απλών πολιτών που αγωνίζονται για το σήμερα και για ένα καλύτερο αύριο.*
*Ύστερα από τον εντεκαετή αγώνα του Θηραϊκού λαού, για άλλη μία φορά ζητάμε την πολιτική παρέμβαση και την ενεργό δράση των αρμοδίων Υπουργών αλλά και του ιδίου του Πρωθυπουργού της χώρας, προκειμένου να εφαρμοστεί η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία και οι αποφάσεις της Ελληνικής Δικαιοσύνης στο θέμα του ναυαγίου του Sea Diamond. Ζητάμε να ληφθούν επιτέλους οι κατάλληλες πρωτοβουλίες και αποφάσεις προκειμένου να ανελκυθεί το Sea Diamond και να απομακρυνθεί αυτή η οικολογική βόμβα που απειλεί με περιβαλλοντική καταστροφή την καλντέρα μας, το Αιγαίο μας αλλά και την εικόνα της πατρίδας μας σε όλο τον κόσμο. Όπως και ο ίδιος ο σημερινός Πρωθυπουργός έχει δηλώσει, “το Sea Diamond είναι άλλο ένα απομεινάρι της περιόδου των διαπλεκόμενων επιχειρηματικών συμφερόντων και της κρατικής αδράνειας” που απαιτεί την προσοχή όλων μας, για την αποκατάσταση της κοινωνικής δικαιοσύνης και την προστασία του φυσικού περιβάλλοντος.”
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## pantelis2009

*Βυθίστηκε το φράγμα της ντροπής στο ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond*

11 Ιουνίου 2018_0_




_Share_
_
Facebook

Twitter

Google+

Pinterest

Linkedin

ReddIt

Print
_


__
__


*Βυθίστηκε το φράγμα της ντροπής στο ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond*

_Εδώ και έντεκα χρόνια από το ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond στη Σαντορίνη, λίγες εκατοντάδες μέτρα από το λιμάνι του Αθηνιού και μέσα στη μοναδική, από άποψη φυσικού κάλους, καλντέρα του νησιού, βρίσκεται ακόμη το κουφάρι του SeaDiamond φορτωμένο με εκατοντάδες τόνους μαζούτ αλλά και πολλά χημικά και τοξικά υλικά στο εσωτερικό του._

_Ως μέτρο προστασίας μας από το τοξικό αυτό μίγμα, το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας σε συνεργασία με το υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος, έχουν επιβάλει στην πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία LouisCruises, και στην συνδιαχειρίστρια Core Marine LTD, την πόντιση ενός επιφανειακού φράγματος ανάσχεσης πετρελαιοειδώνπροκειμένου να περιορίζει τη ρύπανση που προκαλείται καθημερινά από το βυθισμένο πλοίο._
_Πάρα πολλές φορές οι κάτοικοι της Σαντορίνης έχουμε διαμαρτυρηθεί για την ανεπάρκεια της «λύσης» που έχει επιβάλει η πολιτεία στην πλοιοκτήτρια για το ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond._
_Επιστημονικές μελέτες και μετρήσεις από το Τμήμα Μηχανικών Περιβάλλοντος του Πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης έχουν αναδείξει το πρόβλημα της ανεπαρκούς προστασίας του φυσικού περιβάλλοντος αλλά και της ανθρώπινης υγείας. Η επιβάρυνση της θαλάσσιας στήλης, των ιζημάτων αλλά και των ζωντανών οργανισμών που αλιεύθηκαν στην περιοχή του ναυαγίου είναι ιδιαίτερα ανησυχητική._
_Οι συγκεντρώσεις ρύπων που αφορούν βαρέα μέταλλα, αλλά και πετρελαϊκά και οργανικά υπολείμματα (TPHs, PAHs), έχουν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις υπερβεί κατά πολύ τα ανώτατα επιτρεπτά όρια για την ανθρώπινη υγεία. Η διάβρωση των μεταλλικών μερών του ναυαγίου έχει ξεκινήσει προ πολλού και είναι σίγουρο ότι θα συνεχιστεί και στο μέλλον._
_Σε κάθε περίπτωση οι απομένουσες στο ναυάγιο ποσότητες πετρελαιοειδών και βαρέων ελαίων θα διαρρεύσουν κάποια στιγμή ανεξέλεγκτα στο θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον, ενώ η διάβρωση και η συνακόλουθη αποδέσμευση τοξικών μετάλλων θα γίνει εντονότερη._
_Και όλα αυτά είναι διαπιστώσεις που έχει κάνει και η Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη στον ανώτατο βαθμό της, όταν με την τελεσίδικη απόφαση 515/2016 του Αρείου Πάγου, αναγνωρίστηκε η ύπαρξη σοβαρής και εξακολουθητικής θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης που συνέβη και συνεχίζεται μέχρι και σήμερα στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της Σαντορίνης και κατΆ επέκταση η ανάγκη ανέλκυσης του ναυαγίου. Παρά όμως τις αποφάσεις των δικαστηρίων, τις διαμαρτυρίες των κατοίκων, αλλά και τις προειδοποιήσεις των επιστημόνων, η πολιτεία αδρανεί και το κουφάρι του SeaDiamond παραμένει στο βυθό της καλντέρας της Σαντορίνης._
_Τα ξημερώματα της Κυριακής 10/6/2018 και χωρίς δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του φράγματος ανάσχεσης βυθίστηκε και οι ρύποι που διαρρέουν από το ναυάγιο διαχέονται ελεύθερα στη θαλάσσια περιοχή._
_Η ανεπάρκεια της πολιτείας όλα αυτά τα χρόνια να αντιμετωπίσει άλλη μία περιβαλλοντική καταστροφή είναι χαρακτηριστική. Η έλλειψη πολιτικής βούλησης να εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος 2881/2001 περί ανέλκυσης ναυαγίων και να αποκατασταθεί η τάξη είναι εμφανής._
_Παρά την πρόσφατη εντολή ανέλκυσης από τον υπουργό περιβάλλοντος κ. Κουρουμπλή, παρά την τελεσίδικη απόφαση της Δικαιοσύνης για τις ποινικές ευθύνες του ναυαγίου εις βάρος της πλοιοκτήτριας Louis Cruises, παρά τις υποσχέσεις των πολιτικών όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, τίποτε δεν δείχνει ότι υπάρχει θέληση να ανελκυθεί το ναυάγιο, να επανέλθει το φυσικό περιβάλλον στην προηγούμενη κατάστασή του και να προστατεύσουμε την ανθρώπινη υγεία, την πολιτιστική μας κληρονομιά και την τουριστική βιομηχανία της χώρας μας._
_Φαίνεται πως η περίοδος των διαπλεκόμενων επιχειρηματικών συμφερόντων και της κρατικής αδράνειας, που είχε αναφέρει και ο σημερινός πρωθυπουργός κ. Τσίπρας το 2009, (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1v95xAHFxI) ακόμη καλά κρατεί._
_Φαίνεται πως η νομοθεσία και τα άρθρα του συντάγματος δεν μπορούν να έχουν την ίδια εφαρμογή σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις των παραβάσεων και των εγκλημάτων κατά του περιβάλλοντος αλλά και της ίδιας της ανθρώπινης ζωής._
_Για άλλη μία φορά καλούμε την πολιτεία να αναλάβει το ρόλο που της αναλογεί και να σταθεί στο ύψος των περιστάσεων, προστατεύοντας το δίκαιο, τους πολίτες της χώρας και την ίδια την κληρονομιά της από τους επίδοξους κερδοσκόπους και την καταστροφή που φέρουν αυτοί στο βωμό του χρήματος._
_Απαιτούμε την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου του Sea Diamond, ανεξαρτήτως του οικονομικού κόστους που θα επιφέρει αυτό στην πλοιοκτήτρια και τον αλληλοασφαλιστικό της οργανισμό, όπως γίνεται σε όλα τα ευνομούμενα και πολιτισμένα κράτη του πλανήτη._
_Δεν μπορούμε να ανεχτούμε άλλο εμπαιγμό και κοροϊδία! Έντεκα χρόνια είναι ήδη πολλά!_
_Μετά τιμής,__Συντονιστική Επιτροπή Αγώνα Θηραίων Πολιτών__για την Ανέλκυση του Κ/Ζ Sea Diamond_

----------

